# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  tude : les panneaux solaires crent 300 fois plus de dchets que les centrales nuclaires

## Michael Guilloux

*tude : les panneaux solaires crent 300 fois plus de dchets que les centrales nuclaires*
*Le solaire est-il une solution pour les datacenters ?*

La protection de lenvironnement est devenue laffaire des gants de la technologie. Et cela a t prouv  travers le grand mouvement de protestation contre la dcision de Trump de faire sortir les tats-Unis de laccord de Paris sur le climat. En dehors de cela, ces entreprises orientent depuis un bon moment leurs stratgies de sorte  tre en phase avec la protection de lenvironnement. Que ce soit pour les centres de donnes ou locaux, des entreprises comme Apple, Google, Microsoft et Amazon veulent passer  lnergie renouvelable.

Prenons le cas de Microsoft par exemple. Alors que lentreprise annonait quatre nouveaux centres de donnes lan dernier, le gant de logiciel sest engag  utiliser plus d'nergies renouvelables dans ses datacenters. Microsoft a annonc un objectif de 50 % d'nergies renouvelables provenant des oliennes, des centrales solaires et hydrolectriques. Google a, pour sa part, annonc quil fonctionnera  100 % sur des nergies renouvelables en 2017 pour l'ensemble de ses centres de donnes et bureaux. Google compte notamment sur les nergies olienne et solaire. Pour son nouveau sige social de plus 55 000 m2 en construction, il semble aussi que Google compte utiliser de l'nergie solaire pour son alimentation en nergie. Pour ce faire, l'installation de plusieurs panneaux solaires sur le toit du complexe serait prvue.

Dj un habitu de lutilisation de panneaux solaires, Apple a galement annonc au dbut de cette anne son projet de construire une ferme solaire dans l'tat du Nevada pour alimenter lun de ses centres de donnes situ dans la localit. Sur son nouveau campus Apple Park, ce sont galement des panneaux solaires qui couvrent les toits des btiments.

On peut galement citer Amazon qui a annonc en mars dernier un projet dinstallation de panneaux solaires dans 50 de ses installations  travers le monde. Tout cela montre lintrt croissant des gants de lIT pour lnergie renouvelable, notamment le solaire et les panneaux solaires. Mais, si leur intention est de protger lenvironnement, il semble alors quils se trompent de solutions lorsquils ont recours aux panneaux solaires ; cest ce que vient de conclure une nouvelle tude dEnvironmental Progress (EP), une organisation qui lutte pour la promotion de lnergie propre.

EP a considr ici uniquement l'nergie solaire photovoltaque, c'est--dire l'nergie lectrique produite  partir du rayonnement solaire grce  des panneaux ou des centrales solaires photovoltaques. En se basant sur son tude, lorganisation atteste que les dchets toxiques des panneaux solaires uss reprsentent maintenant une menace environnementale globale. Son tude montre en effet que les panneaux solaires crent 300 fois plus de dchets toxiques que les centrales nuclaires, pour une mme quantit dnergie produite.  Si le solaire et le nuclaire produisent la mme quantit d'lectricit au cours des 25 prochaines annes que le nuclaire produit en 2016 et que les dchets sont empils sur les terrains de football, les dchets nuclaires atteindraient la hauteur de la tour de Pise (52 mtres), tandis que les dchets solaires atteindraient la hauteur de deux monts Everest (16 km) , ajoute EP.


Quantit (en mtre cube) de dchets produits par TWh d'nergie
Dans ltude, sont dfinis comme dchets toxiques les assemblages combustibles uss (pour les centrales nuclaires) et les panneaux solaires eux-mmes (pour le solaire) ; lesquels incluent des mtaux lourds et toxines similaires, comme dans les appareils lectroniques, tels que les ordinateurs et les smartphones. 

Pour ces calculs, EP a estim le nombre total de panneaux solaires oprationnels en 2016 et a suppos qu'ils seraient tous uss dans 25 ans  la dure de vie moyenne d'un panneau solaire. Lorganisation a ensuite estim la quantit d'assemblages combustibles uss des centrales nuclaires qui seraient gnrs sur une priode de 25 ans. En estimant galement la quantit dnergie produite dans les deux cas, EP a dduit la quantit de dchets par unit de mesure nergtique.

Daprs lorganisation, les panneaux solaires contiennent des mtaux toxiques comme le plomb, qui peuvent endommager le systme nerveux, ainsi que le chrome et le cadmium, qui sont des cancrognes connus. Avec la quantit de dchets quils produisent, cela pourrait donc crer de grands dgts cologiques.  Nous parlons beaucoup des dangers des dchets nuclaires, mais ces dchets sont soigneusement surveills, rglements et limins , explique Michael Shellenberger, fondateur dEnvironmental Progress.  Mais nous ignorions qu'il y aurait tant de panneaux, une quantit norme qui pourrait causer autant de dgts cologiques , dit-il.

Le plus inquitant, comme le note EP, cest que la quantit de panneaux solaires crot trs rapidement. En novembre dernier, le ministre japonais de lEnvironnement notait que la quantit de panneaux solaires produits chaque anne dans le pays passerait de 10 000  800 000 tonnes d'ici 2040, et le Japon n'avait aucun plan pour liminer les dchets en toute scurit. Mme la Californie, leader du dploiement de panneaux solaires na aucun plan dans ce sens, daprs EP. Seule lEurope exige aux fabricants de panneaux solaires de collecter et dliminer les dchets  la fin de vie de leurs produits.

Source : Environmental Progress

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette tude ? Quelles sont ses limites ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que lnergie solaire nest pas une solution cologique pour alimenter les datacenters ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Amazon amorce la pose de panneaux solaires sur les toits de ses centres de production de par le monde
 ::fleche::  Apple va installer une ferme solaire de 200 MW dans l'tat du Nevada pour alimenter son datacenter et les rsidents locaux en nergie propre

----------


## AndMax

> "Seule lEurope exige aux fabricants de panneaux solaires de collecter et dliminer les dchets  la fin de vie de leurs produits."


Cela montre bien que du ct du solaire, il y a des solutions, alors  quand cette mme exigence pour le nuclaire ?

----------


## abbe2017

comme toutes les choses qu'on dit "bio", "propres", "cologiques"  : 
si on les construit (ou les fait pousser)  l'autre bout de la plante, alors le cot de racheminement au point l o elles seront utilses/consommes   est plus cher !!!

Dommage que les panneaux solaires soient construits en chine pour tre utiliss  l'extreme opose de la plante...
Dommage que la majorit des fruits bio soient cultivs  des heures d'avions krozens polluant...
Dommage que les produits solaires soient rapatris par des vhicules poluants
Dommage que les produits bio soient emballs dans des conditionnements polluants et achets par des gens qui prennent leur voiture pour faire 50m d'essence !
Dommage que dans les grandes mtropoles du monde, on rammasse les poubelles de papiers recyclables avec des normes camions polluant au diesel...

Bref, la notion de solaire, de bio, d'cologique est totalement marktise  tant qu'on intgrera pas la totalit de la chane : de la production au ramassage de ses dchts par des engins bio/co aussi.

----------


## RyzenOC

cette tude est trs intressante, elle remet bien en cause les l'utilisation de l'expression nergie "propre"/"verte".
Pour l'heure l'nergie la plus propre je pense reste les oliennes (terrestre et offshore), qui sont de plus fabriqu en France (le transport est donc le moins polluant possible).

Par contre l'article parle de panneau photovoltaque qui est selon moi une vaste blague... l'avenir du solaire industriel est plus dans les centrales solaire, fonctionnant avec des miroirs qui chauffe de l'eau.

----------


## Iradrille

Autre question: est-ce qu'on peut rellement comparer 300 kg de batteries / lectronique / panneaux solaire uss  1kg de dchet nuclaire ?
(Joublie toute la partie fabrication / transport, m'enfin).

----------


## eclesia

> Nous parlons beaucoup des dangers des dchets nuclaires, mais ces dchets sont soigneusement surveills, rglements et limins


Eliminer les dechets nuclaires ?  Comment ? ils en font des pillules pour lutter contre le cancer ? ou alors c'est dillu dans les 11 vaccins qui seront bientot obligatoire pour les nouveaux-ns ?

----------


## Jipt

> Nous parlons beaucoup des dangers des dchets nuclaires, mais ces dchets sont *soigneusement* surveills, rglements et *limins* , explique Michael Shellenberger


Il nous prend pour des ploucs, ce neuneu ?

Tout le monde sait trs bien qu'ils sont btement entreposs loin des regards en esprant que les fts qui les contiennent rsisteront pendant des centaines de milliers d'annes  toutes les dgradations possibles et imaginables, quel naze !

Et quand on pense  tout ce qui a t balanc  la mer sans autre forme de procs, on tremble -- surtout les enfants de Grande-Bretagne, directement exposs aux retours des profondeurs pas si profondes que a, tous comptes faits (docu d'il y a qq mois sur Arte, cherchez) avec comme consquence une augmentation significative des cancers et autres saloperies...

----------


## tchize_

> Il nous prend pour des ploucs, ce neuneu ?


L'article fait la comparaison avec le nuclaire surtout pour mentionner qu'on a toujours pas dans certains continents de filiaires de recyclage des panneaux PV et qu'on court  la catastrophe si on remplace le parc existant par du PV sans en tenir compte. Quand les nappes sont pollues par les mtaux lourds issus des PV, ca fera du dgat sur des centaines d'annes aussi, tout comme le nuclaire. Bon l'avantage, c'est que les PV, on peut potentiellement les recycler, faut juste le vouloir plutt que de faire ce qu'on fait depuis 50 ans avec l'lectro: tout balancer en Afrique pour que a y soit cram. Pour le nuclaire: personne jusqu' prsent n'a eu le culot de mettre en place une filire  de "participation  l'effort de dveloppement nuclaire en Afrique"


Je vous laisse, j'ai un business juteux  monter en Afrique...

----------


## Ergode

> Eliminer les dechets nuclaires ?  Comment ? ils en font des pillules pour lutter contre le cancer ? ou alors c'est dillu dans les 11 vaccins qui seront bientot obligatoire pour les nouveaux-ns ?


Il faut peut-tre veiller  ne pas tout confondre. Recyclage des dchets nuclaires d'une part et la mdecine d'autre part.

Concernant le nuclaire. C'est trs propre, mais produit des dchets qui ont une dure de vie disons plutt longue... Y a pas de magie.
Concernant le cancer. Parler de ces maladies comme d'une seule et y chercher  tout crin une panace est aberrant. Y a pas de magie.
Concernant rendre les vaccins obligatoires pour les nouveaux ns est une excellente chose. Je rappelle pour les ignorants que la peur des vaccins fut vhicule par un scientifique tricheur ( il a lui mme avou avoir falsifi les donnes pour obtenir un rsultat conforme  ses opinions) qui en a fait depuis son fond de commerce... Y a pas de magie.

----------


## Ergode

> Il nous prend pour des ploucs, ce neuneu ?
> 
> Tout le monde sait trs bien qu'ils sont btement entreposs loin des regards en esprant que les fts qui les contiennent rsisteront pendant des centaines de milliers d'annes  toutes les dgradations possibles et imaginables, quel naze !
> 
> Et quand on pense  tout ce qui a t balanc  la mer sans autre forme de procs, on tremble -- surtout les enfants de Grande-Bretagne, directement exposs aux retours des profondeurs pas si profondes que a, tous comptes faits (docu d'il y a qq mois sur Arte, cherchez) avec comme consquence une augmentation significative des cancers et autres saloperies...



Non. On sait trs bien que ces fts ne rsisteront pas des centaines de milliers d'annes. Par contre on sait que ces dchets resteront l o ils sont si personne ne vient les chercher. C'est  dire pas de risque de fuite. Le rel dfit est de trouver comment prvenir les gnrations futures qu'il ne faut pas creuser l ( et ce problme n'est pas trivial).

Concernant les docu, il faut faire attention. Le journaliste n'est pas une espce impartiale. On parle de quel dchet? Quelle quantit? Quelle priode? Aussi corrlation n'est pas causalit. Exemple: il y a une trs forte corrlation entre l'augmentation de la consommation bio et l'augmentation des cas d'autisme au fil des ans. Donc. Manger bio provoque l'autisme?

----------


## Aiekick

c'est bien gentil tout a, mais si un gros incident ce produit sur une centrale solaire, on a pas a le payer pendant des siecles avec impact sur tout la faune terrestre et/ou maritime comme c'est le cas avec le nuclaire.

la technologie produit des dchets, mais avec le temps on apprend a les grer voir les eliminer. peut tre qu'un jour on pourra expulser dans le soleil tout les trucs qu'on arrive pas a grer, peut tre qu'un jour ce mode de recyclage sera rentable.
en attendant il faut faire au mieux, le solaire a des avantages mais aussi des inconvnients.

----------


## cbleas

> c'est bien gentil tout a, mais si un gros incident ce produit sur une centrale solaire, on a pas a le payer pendant des siecles avec impact sur tout la faune terrestre et/ou maritime comme c'est le cas avec le nuclaire.
> 
> la technologie produit des dchets, mais avec le temps on apprend a les grer voir les eliminer. peut tre qu'un jour on pourra expulser dans le soleil tout les trucs qu'on arrive pas a grer, peut tre qu'un jour ce mode de recyclage sera rentable.
> en attendant il faut faire au mieux, le solaire a des avantages mais aussi des inconvnients.


par contre c est dj les chinois qui les paient lors de la fabrication ou alors les africains ou indiens qui soit disant retraitent les dchets.

----------


## Ryu2000

La technologie solaire voluera et deviendra moins polluante.
Mais nous sommes trs loin de trouver une source d'nergie plus propre que le nuclaire...
Le nuclaire possde de nombreux avantages.
Ok il produit des dchets nuclaire, mais ces dchets sont stock en scurit.

L'olien est moins efficace que le solaire et produit galement normment de dchet.
C'est la grosse mode de la lutte contre les missions de CO et ce qui met le moins de CO c'est le nuclaire.
Il faut juste s'assurer de la scurit du parc et bien stocker les dchets.

Les oliennes accroissent-elles les missions de CO2 ?



> Comme le vent est une source dnergie ni fiable ni rgulire, les turbines doivent tre couples avec une source dlectricit disponible immdiatement. Quand le vent ne souffle pas  ou souffle trop fort lors des temptes  le gaz, le charbon ou le nuclaire prennent ainsi le relais pour assurer un approvisionnement en lectricit continu du pays. Au final, les oliennes ne produisent de lnergie quenviron 30 % du temps ce qui implique des cots conomiques et cologiques levs pour cette nergie dappoint

----------


## halaster08

> Mais nous sommes trs loin de trouver une source d'nergie plus propre que le nuclaire...


C'est vrai, c'est difficile de trouver plus propres que les dchets nuclaires qui restent dangereux plusieurs centaines/million d'annes.
Sans parler des centrales en fin de vie dont on se sait pas quoi en faire ...
Le nuclaire c'est l'avenir ...

----------


## Jipt

> Sans parler des centrales dont on se sait pas quoi en faire ...


Ah ouais, "ils" en ont parl aux infos, rcemment, le dmantlement de Super-Phnix, le machin qui devait produire plus d'nergie qu'il n'en consommait, 4 ans d'utilisation, *50 ans* de dmontage et c'est pas fini, faut compter encore environ 20 ans...
Et je ne parle pas du pognon englouti  ::weird:: , ni des rsidus du dmontage  ::calim2:: .

Vraiment des boulets !

----------


## sinople

J'ai surtout l'impression que c'est une tude torchon  2 balles... Faudrait prendre en compte la centrale aussi et pas seulement le combustible. Quand on voit le bordel actuel pour le dmontage des premires centrales maintenant en bout de vie, on se dit que les fts de dchet des combustibles ne sont que la pointe de l'iceberg.

J'ajouterais qu'il faudrait aussi prendre en compte/pondr avec : La toxicit des dchets et leur potentiel de rutilisation. Et probablement que j'oublie d'autre chose.

Maintenant il est clair que si on suit la mthode traditionnel de gestion des dchets pour ces panneaux solaires (c'est  dire en tas dans un coin), a ne va pas tant amliorer que a la dgradation de notre environnement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est vrai, c'est difficile de trouver plus propres que les dchets nuclaires qui restent dangereux plusieurs centaines/million d'annes.


Vous tes sarcastique, mais au final, aujourd'hui, le nuclaires c'est moins polluant que les panneaux solaire.
Bon ce n'est pas le mme type de pollution...

Une centrale nuclaire bien install dur trs longtemps, produit normment de courant et est contrlable (on dpend pas du soleil ou du vent).
C'est pas avec des panneaux solaires que tu vas produire 10 000 GWh/an comme une centrale nuclaire.

----------


## decontracte

Comment peut on comparer des dchets radioactifs  des dchets non radioactifs ???
La mauvaise foi des pro nuclaires n'est plus  dmontrer, ce qui les drange en fait c'est que le cot de l'nergie solaire est pass en dessous du cot du nuclaire.
Qu'il rsolve d'abord le problme de la premire centrale nuclaire franaise en Bretagne arrte mais toujours pas dmantele. 

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/eur...t_1422147.html

----------


## Jipt

> Vous tes sarcastique, mais au final, aujourd'hui, le nuclaire c'est moins polluant que les panneaux solaires.


On te dit qu'il faut *tout* prendre en compte, tu le fais exprs ou quoi ?




> C'est pas avec des panneaux solaires que tu vas produire 10 000 GWh/an comme une centrale nuclaire.


On a vraiment besoin de 10 000 GWh/an ? Pour quoi foutre ? Pour avoir des immeubles de bureaux clairs tout le week-end ? 
On est vraiment trop cons, on ne mrite que de crever par la pollution qu'on aura gnre et qu'on refuse de voir...

----------


## daredare

> peut tre qu'un jour on pourra expulser dans le soleil tout les trucs qu'on arrive pas a grer, peut tre qu'un jour ce mode de recyclage sera rentable.


Heu, faut arrter avec ce genre d'ides irralisable :
- Aucun vhicule quel qu'il soit ne rsistera  la chaleur intense  l'approche du soleil
- Quand bien mme il rsisterait, on pourrait se prendre un joli retour de flammes avec des vents solaires vhiculant nos cochonneries partiellement (ou pas) dgrades...

----------


## Ryu2000

> On te dit qu'il faut *tout* prendre en compte, tu le fais exprs ou quoi ?


Oui et pour moi le risque d'accident nuclaire et le problme de stockage des dchets nuclaire et un problme moindre que la pollution produite par les alternatives.

Parce que sinon c'est des centrales lectrique  gaz, charbon, ptrole...
L'olien n'est pas efficace du tout, il dpend du vent, il ncessite beaucoup dlectricit et en plus il produit beaucoup de dchets et de nuisances.
Il y a des mtaux lourd et des produits toxique dans les panneaux solaire.
Lhydraulique n'est pas mal.

Aucune nergie n'est 100% propre et le bilan du nuclaire est relativement bon compar aux autres.

"La consommation brute d'lectricit en France mtropolitaine a atteint 483 TWh en 2016"
lectricit en France

----------


## megahertz77

Peut on comparer 1 tonne d'uranium avec 300 tonnes de dchets qui n'mettent quasiment aucune radiation, et qui mme peuvent tre recycls en partie ??? C'est comme comparer 1 tonne de cyanure, avec 300 tonnes de bouteilles d'eau !

C'est une tude issue d'un groupe lobbyiste, c'est certain ! Comparaison tire par les cheveux, c'est mme ahurissant que a soit relay sans discernement ! ::massacre::

----------


## Capitaine_aizen

> Heu, faut arrter avec ce genre d'ides irralisable :
> - Aucun vhicule quel qu'il soit ne rsistera  la chaleur intense  l'approche du soleil
> - Quand bien mme il rsisterait, on pourrait se prendre un joli retour de flammes avec des vents solaires vhiculant nos cochonneries partiellement (ou pas) dgrades...


Le vent solaire n'est pas le problme. La Terre est quip d'un bouclier magntique qui est assez puissant pour ce genre de problmes. En revanche, les CMEs a pourrait poser un norme problme. De plus, si le Soleil est capable pyrolyser, puis d'ioniser la matire, celle-ci va suivre les lignes de champs magntiques... Une partie va rentrer dans le Soleil (pollution au mtaux lourd du Soleil, j'ose pas imaginer les consquences sur la zone convective) et l'autre repartir dans l'espace (et une partie reviendra sur Terre, mais avec une dynamique compltement diffrente.). Bref, on va avoir des modifications sur irradiance solaire, Irradiance dont on ne connat pas correctement les mcaniques  l'heure actuelle, ni son rle sur le climat. Le truc fun, c'est que si sur la Terre on est en mesure de changer les choses (avec de la volont et/ou par la force des choses), le Soleil lui en revanche pas sur qu'on puisse agir dessus aussi facilement... 
Et pour conclure, ce genre de chose risque de dplaire trs fortement  la communaut astrophysicienne...

----------


## TiranusKBX

La majorit des panneaux solaires vendus et installs sont  base de silicium, leur dangerosit est nettement moindre que ceux  base de Cadmium et drivs(6% max) qui eux sont des mtaux lourds.
La rglementation en Europe existe car le recyclage des panneaux solaires  base de silicium est plutt simple

----------


## RyzenOC

> Peut on comparer 1 tonne d'uranium avec 300 tonnes de dchets qui n'mettent quasiment aucune radiation, et qui mme peuvent tre recycls en partie ??? C'est comme comparer 1 tonne de cyanure, avec 300 tonnes de bouteilles d'eau !
> 
> C'est une tude issue d'un groupe lobbyiste, c'est certain ! Comparaison tire par les cheveux, c'est mme ahurissant que a soit relay sans discernement !


je pense pas que le but de cette tude est pas de comparer les dchets nuclaire/photovoltaque.

Mais plutt de dire que le photovoltaque c'est pas automatique. Cette techno n'est pas aussi verte que le montre les pubs et qu'il faut que les pays (hors UE) investisse dans des solutions de recyclage au risque sinon de se retrouver avec une grave pollution similaire  l'extraction des terres rare pour nos smartphones mais aussi panneaux solaire justement en Mongolie (y'a carrment des lacs radioactif...)

y'a pas que le recyclage, y'a aussi l'extraction des matire premire ncessaire  la fabrication  prendre en compte.
Mais jamais vous ne verrez cela dans un pub tesla ou sur le site des cologistes. Vous verrez un vieux couple vivant dans leur belle maison avec de beaux panneaux solaire et un beau soleil et en face des mutants cancreux avec une centrale nuclaire noir et vert fluo.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On est vraiment trop cons, on ne mrite que de crever par la pollution qu'on aura gnre et qu'on refuse de voir...


Effectivement l'humanit mrite de disparaitre, mais tout va bien car c'est une chose invitable qui approche.
Nous sommes beaucoup plus proche de notre fin que de notre apparition.
Bon en mme temps c'est vident... En ordre de grandeur l'Homo Sapiens a du apparatre il y a 200 000 ans.
Donc forcment que l'humanit aura disparu dans 200 000 ans... (si tout va bien il ne nous reste que quelques sicles)
La terre se portera beaucoup mieux sans l'tre humain.

Bien videment que nous polluons trop, que nous consommons trop de ressources, que nous sommes beaucoup trop nombreux et que la population mondiale continue d'augmenter.
Les pollutions les plus grave sont la pollution de l'ocan + la disparition des abeilles.
C'est beaucoup plus proccupant que le nuclaire...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Effectivement l'humanit mrite de disparaitre, mais tout va bien car c'est une chose invitable qui approche.
> Nous sommes beaucoup plus proche de notre fin que de notre apparition.
> Bon en mme temps c'est vident... En ordre de grandeur l'Homo Sapiens a du apparatre il y a 200 000 ans.
> Donc forcment que l'humanit aura disparu dans 200 000 ans... (si tout va bien il ne nous reste que quelques sicles)
> La terre se portera beaucoup mieux sans l'tre humain.


Effectivement, l'homo sapiens vas surement disparatre/voluer remplac par une nouvelle espce plus apte  taper sur un clavier et  utiliser des crans tactile de 5 pouces.
Depuis la nuit des temps on nous prdit la fin du monde et la fin du ptrole pourtant on est toujours vivant et j'ai toujours de l'essence dans ma voiture

----------


## Bubu017

Perso, je ne verrai pas cette tude comme pro nuclaire mais plus : faits gaffe avec le photovoltaque. Rflchissez bien  ce que vous prenez comme panneau, et comme dit plus haut, y a t'il vraiment besoin du photo ? est-ce qu'un solaire qui travaille avec la chaleur ne suffirait-il pas ?
a fait galement rflchir, car acheter des panneaux qui viennent de l'autre bout du monde et qui sont construis dans des usines ultra polluantes, c'est trs stupide. Surtout si c'est juste pour dire, nous on est vert, on n'est pas des mchants qui polluons la terre avec nos grosses centrales.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> comme toutes les choses qu'on dit "bio", "propres", "cologiques"  : 
> si on les construit (ou les fait pousser)  l'autre bout de la plante, alors le cot de racheminement au point l o elles seront utilses/consommes   est plus cher !!!
> 
> [...]
> 
> Bref, la notion de solaire, de bio, d'cologique est totalement marktise  tant qu'on intgrera pas la totalit de la chane : de la production au ramassage de ses dchts par des engins bio/co aussi.


On est juste trop con et c'est tout. Si on se concentrait  consommer plus raisonnablement et plus local tout serait bon. Mais non, il faut de gros industriels pour nous vendre des tomates "bio" (si, un bon label Europen, pens par des bureaucrates qui se ptent le bide au restos 5 toiles tout les midis) de l'Amrique du sud ! Et nous on pense faire une bonne action en achetant ce kg de tomates. QUE DAL ! 

Pour l'lectricit, mme dada. On veux du photovoltaque et de l'olien, c'est bien, c'est bio, c'est renouvelable, bref, toutes la salades que nous rabche les mdias. Consommer moins, c'est facile ! On teint toutes les vitrines la nuit, on teint les appareils dont on ne se sert pas, etc... Rien que a, et on rduirait notre consommation d'un bon pourcentage.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Pour l'lectricit, mme dada. On veux du photovoltaque et de l'olien, c'est bien, c'est bio, c'est renouvelable, bref, toutes la salades que nous rabche les mdias. Consommer moins, c'est facile ! On teint toutes les vitrines la nuit, on teint les appareils dont on ne se sert pas, etc... Rien que a, et on rduirait notre consommation d'un bon pourcentage.


Pour conomiser j'ai plusieurs pistes :
teindre les crans publicitaire gants dans les villes aussi  ::aie:: 
supprimer les concepts de Vue et de Like sur les sites comme Youtube ou Facebook sa viterais que des bots tourne H24 pour rien, la majorit du trafic sur le net c'est des bot qui la gnre ! cela fait flipper quand mme.

Mais mon prfrer reste celui qui samuse  monter des super calculateurs chez eux avec 500 GPU et de grosses clim juste pour miner de la monnaie virtuel ! Cela m'a toujours fait sourire l'ide que l'on dtruise la plante juste pour gagner des bitcoins  ::ptdr:: 

la connerie n'a pas de limite !

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Mais mon prfrer reste celui qui samuse  monter des super calculateurs chez eux avec 500 GPU et de grosses clim juste pour miner de la monnaie virtuel ! Cela m'a toujours fait sourire l'ide que l'on dtruise la plante juste pour gagner des bitcoins


S'ils pouvaient au moins rcuprer et redistribuer la chaleur produite, on serait pas mal  ::mrgreen::

----------


## iubito

En 2013 j'ai vu des panneaux solaires raliss  base de "chutes" ou recyclage d'autres panneaux, la production n'tait pas au top mais a marchait quand mme.
Et si les panneaux uss sont stocks dans un lieu tanche le risque de fuite est bien moindre que la radioactivit.

Le nuclaire produit des dchets aprs utilisation, mais contamine tout autour, dans les centrales, les dchets nuclaires ne sont pas que les barres de combustibles, mais tout le matriel, des gants, des bottes... tout.
Et la radioactivit traverse largement les bidons dans lesquels les dchets ont t mis avant d'tre balancs dans des dcharges... aujourd'hui transformes parfois en terrain de jeu, parking (stade de foot de Gueugnon par exemple).
Et ne parlons pas des cas d'accidents de centrales, Fukushima rejette toujours dans l'ocan.

L'inconnue pour moi est la fabrication des cellules elles-mmes, matriaux et chimies utiliss... a doit pas tre joli joli, pas plus que pour les aimants nodymes (vibreurs des tel) et les terres rares des composants lectroniques.
La fabrication du panneau (regroupement de plusieurs cellules) est plutt propre : un support (rsine, alu...), une vitre, un cadre mtallique, des connexions, des cellules, un bornier, et un four. Des amateurs peuvent fabriquer leur propres panneaux de manire chaotique, l o l'industriel procdera  des tests (flash) pour regrouper de manire optimale les cellules de mme qualit et emploiera des femmes pour placer les cellules sur les panneaux spciaux (car elles sont plus prcises que nous les mecs!).

L'extraction de l'uranium est beaucoup plus dgueu... je vous laisse retrouver le film "Uranium, le scandale de la France contamine".
Comme les autres mines pour terres rares, c'est du minage.
Ensuite de la chimie pour extraire le yellow cake... et tout ce qui n'est pas du yellow cake est du dchet... oups pardon, du remblai (l aussi).
Je suggrerais bien aux patrons d'Areva de passer un mois  Arlit, au Niger. L'eau est trs potable, les ferrailles de la mine ne sont pas radioactives du tout, et l'air n'est absolument pas charg de particules.
Arlit : mine d'uranium  ciel ouvert (y'a des reportages l-dessus sur youtube)

Je ne saurais pas valuer en volume de dchets, mais y'a des dchets plus dangereux que d'autres.
Pour tre complet, il faut comparer
- extraction (mine)
- fabrication du combustible et des cellules (chimie)
- utilisation : nuclaire cre des dchets et risques sur la sant, solaire est propre
- accident : Tchernobyl/Fukushima vs un panneau qui prend feu (avant, on voit la cellule dfectueuse chauffer, se dformer, crer un arc lectrique). Le plus dangereux avec le solaire est une installation sur une maison en flamme, les pompiers risquent de prendre un gros choc lectrique
- dmantlement/recyclage : nuclaire vs solaire


L'nergie la moins chre et la moins polluante, c'est celle qu'on ne consomme pas... donc conomiser l'nergie, c'est la premire chose  faire.

Tiens, d'ailleurs, un expert saurait me dire l'nergie ncessaire pour produire une batterie de voiture lectrique vs l'nergie ncessaire  la raffinerie pour fabriquer le carburant quivalent ?

----------


## Ergode

> Consommer moins, c'est facile ! On teint toutes les vitrines la nuit, on teint les appareils dont on ne se sert pas, etc... Rien que a, et on rduirait notre consommation d'un bon pourcentage.


Oui, mais c'est valable  (trs?) court terme seulement. On a tendance  utiliser toute ressource disponible. Les exemples sont nombreux: habitation, occupation territoires, disque durs,... Lorsque nous sommes passs aux ampoules basses consommation, on nous vendait des conomies d'nergie. Mais depuis cette conomie c'est volatilise par l'augmentation des sources lumineuse, multiplication des appareils lectriques,... qui vont qu'aujourd'hui nous dpensons plus d'lectricit qu'avant.


La seule et unique faon de faire des conomies d'nergie sur le long terme, c'est d'en limiter sa production/disponibilit.

----------


## Aiekick

> par contre c est dj les chinois qui les paient lors de la fabrication ou alors les africains ou indiens qui soit disant retraitent les dchets.


Discour Populiste

----------


## Chauve souris

Mais de quels "panneaux solaires" on parle ? Les photo-voltaques ? Mais leur utilisation est (ou devrait) tre trs limite pour recharger des batteries dans des conditions d'isolement. J'en avais deux sur mon rafiot, bien utiles dans mon cas, mais ce n'est pas a que je prconiserais sur terre pour un usage moins individuel.

De toute faon, comme l'ont soulign des intervenants, des dchets de panneaux photo-voltaques a peut se recycler ce n'est qu'un problme de technique adapte. Avec les dchets nuclaires le problme est tout autre : on a affaire  des proprits physiques d'mission de radiations dangereuses qui durent des milliers d'annes. Outre que ce sont des mtaux lourds, donc chimiquement toxiques, ils aggravent leur cas en mettant leurs rayons une fois qu'ils sont fixs sur des protines. Et tous ne sont pas anodin comme le tritium (isotope instable de l'hydrogne, priode 12,26 annes, je m'en rappelle encore...) qui n'met que des rayons bta, donc des lectrons  faible nergie, vite capts par la matire ambiante.

C'est donc une imposture intellectuelle de comparer l'incomparable et d'avoir l'outrecuidance de dire qu'on va "contrler" des dchets nuclaires pendant 3.000 ans.

Exit donc le nuclaire.

Pour les panneaux solaires  usage collectif il y a bien mieux, peu onreux et ne posant pas de problme de dchets. J'explique :
- une structure en bte profil mtallique
- dans lequel on place des panneaux plastiques souples argents (comme des miroirs)
le tout formant une parabole
- au foyer linaire de ces paraboles en ligne se trouve un tube d'un liquide salin qui capte la chaleur solaire et qui peut supporter bien plus que 100C sans bouillir.
- ce liquide primaire circule grce  une pompe et va faire bouillir de l'eau ordinaire dans un changeur. La vapeur produite va faire tourner un gnrateur lectrique
Install exprimentalement prs d'une petite ville d'Australie on a calcul que cette installation produisait suffisamment de l'lectricit pour faire fonctionner tous les climatiseurs de la ville.
Recyclage : de la ferraille, des panneaux plastiques et autres bricoles sans problme.

Mais il semblerait que cela n'intresse pas les "ombrella" du nuclaire (je viens de revoir le film "Resident Evil").

----------


## Chauve souris

> La seule et unique faon de faire des conomies d'nergie sur le long terme, c'est d'en limiter sa production/disponibilit.


La seule et unique faon de faire des conomies d'nergie sur le long terme, c'est de limiter la production humaine source de tous les maux.

Oui je sais que c'est tabou et ultra politiquement incorrect de profrer cette vidence. Et une brochette de pouces rouges pour la parrilla...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais il semblerait que cela n'intresse pas les "ombrella" du nuclaire (je viens de revoir le film "Resident Evil").


Les films sont trs mauvais, ce sont les jeux qui sont bien. (jusqu'au 4 aprs a devient nul, le 4 c'est dj plus tellement un Resident Evil...)
Le 1, son remake Game Cube, le 2, le Code Veronica X, sont excellent.

Comme c'est la mode de la lutte contre le CO, beaucoup d'argent est dploy pour trouver des alternatives, comme l'olien...
Aujourd'hui on est trs loin de pouvoir ce passer du nuclaire.
C'est mieux que cette technologie soit utilis pour produire de l'lectricit plutt que des bombes.
Tant que la technologie n'est pas au point, nous ne devons pas abandonner le nuclaire.
Surtout qu'un jour nous devrions matriser la fusion et l nous produirons encore bien plus d'nergie.




> La seule et unique faon de faire des conomies d'nergie sur le long terme, c'est de limiter la production humaine source de tous les maux.


Ouais mais a la masse ne choisira pas de le faire. (par exemple dans le monde il y a de plus en plus de climatiseurs et ce n'est pas prt de changer)
Par contre comme le niveau de vie va diminuer et que tout le monde va devenir plus pauvre, on va tre contraint de moins gaspiller d'nergie.

Ceux qui gouvernent ne sont pas du tout dans le trip "consommer local pour viter que les produits ne voyagent trop".
C'est plutt a :


Et le trait transatlantique qui arrive, encore plus de produits traverserons un ocan.

----------


## Jipt

> C'est mieux que cette technologie soit utilise pour produire de l'lectricit plutt que des bombes.


C'est *moins pire* tu veux dire ! 
Mais inutile de se cacher derrire son petit doigt et des bons sentiments : on produit aussi (et surtout ! : c'est fait pour a au dpart) des bombinettes, pour quiper les SNLE et autres Mirage et Rafale, faut pas se leurrer, hein !




> Tant que la technologie n'est pas au point, nous ne devons pas abandonner le nuclaire.


Puisque la technologie n'est pas au point, nous n'aurions jamais d nous lancer dans...




> Surtout qu'un jour nous devrions matriser la fusion et l nous produirons encore bien plus d'nergie.


Dans tes rves et les leurs : on a vu ce qu'a donn SuperPhnix, un bide. On te dit des trucs mais tu ne captes pas, c'est lourd...




> C'est plutt a :


Compltement bidon, ton graphique qui prtend montrer le "_trajet des produits de Findus_" et s'arrte en Roumanie, ne nous montrant que les _flux d'ordres financiers et commerciaux_.





> La vapeur produite va faire tourner un gnrateur lectrique.


Oui, c'est ce qui existe  Font-Romeu depuis les annes 70, un super prototype parfaitement fonctionnel, mais personne avec des .ouilles suffisamment grosses pour prendre cette direction, c'est tout.




> C'est donc une imposture intellectuelle de comparer l'incomparable et d'avoir l'*outrecuidance* de dire qu'on va "contrler" des dchets nuclaires pendant 3.000 ans.


Oh lala, tu vas les obliger  ouvrir le dictionnaire (oups, un gros mot...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Compltement bidon, ton graphique qui prtend montrer le "_trajet des produits de Findus_" et s'arrte en Roumanie, ne nous montrant que les _flux d'ordres financiers et commerciaux_.


Ouais c'est vrai que c'tait pas l'illustration que cherchais...
Je voulais montrer que parfois un animal est n dans un pays, lev dans un deuxime, tu dans un troisime, prpar dans un quatrime, consommer dans un cinquime.
La bte a parcouru des milliers de km de la naissance  la consommation.
C'est pas tellement de l'conomie d'nergie.




> Dans tes rves et les leurs : on a vu ce qu'a donn SuperPhnix


Je ne suis pas un spcialiste mais il me semble que des scientifiques travaillent sur la fusion nuclaire et je crois que a peut tre encore plus efficace que la fission nuclaire.
FUSION NUCLAIRE : LE RACTEUR WEST A PRODUIT SON PREMIER PLASMA
_Le racteur exprimental franais a russi son coup d'essai, ouvrant la voie au futur ITER, qui testera l'utilisation de la fusion nuclaire comme source d'lectricit vers 2025-2035._

Si tout ce passe comme prvu, il est possible qu'en France en 2035 il y ait des centrales nuclaires  fusion qui produisent de llectricit.

Il y a un projet qui s'appelle iter :
Iter - Une entreprise Hors Norme
_La fusion est la raction nuclaire qui alimente le Soleil et les toiles. Potentiellement, c'est une source d'nergie quasiment inpuisable, sre, et d'un faible impact sur l'environnement. ITER a pour objectif de matriser cette nergie : le programme est une tape essentielle entre les installations de recherche qui l'ont prcd et les centrales de fusion qui lui succderont._

----------


## TiranusKBX

La Fusion Nuclaire ce n'est pas avant 60 ans que l'on vas en profiter(si tout ce passe bien)
Alors devoir compter sur un parc Nuclaire avec un cot de production qui ne cesse de grimper au KW/H, il est temps de changer nos sources nergtiques avant d'avoir notre Tchernobyl

----------


## RyzenOC

question : La France peut elle subvenir  100% de ces besoins uniquement en solaire, olien et hydraulique (barrage + marr) sans acheter comme Allemagne de l'lectricit nuclaire  lUkraine ?

surtout en prenant compte que les voitures lectrique devrait remplacer dans le futur les voitures au ptrole. Ce qui vas donc encore plus nous rendre consommateur d'lectricit.

comme Ryu2000, jespre que ITER apportera des solutions. Au jour d'aujourd'hui le concept semble en tous cas trs prometteur.
J'ai du mal  comprendre certaines raction anti-Iter tant donn que c'est cens tre une nergie propre (pas de dchet radioactif) et sans danger.

----------


## Jipt

> Ouais c'est vrai que c'tait pas l'illustration que cherchais...


Alors pourquoi l'avoir passe ?  ::marteau:: 




> Je ne suis pas un spcialiste mais il me semble que des scientifiques [snip]


des scientifiques *blablatent* pour continuer  toucher leurs subventions !

C'est le *mme bronx* que pour Super-Phnix :  l'poque des scientifiques ont blablat, ont pris la monnaie (avec *nos* impts !, b0rd3l !), et ont pondu un machin arrt au bout de 4 ans seulement et a fait 50 ans qu'ils le dmontent, et a *nous* cote un pognon dment et c'est toujours pas fini...

Mais tu vas te rveiller, oui !?

----------


## Ryu2000

> La Fusion Nuclaire ce n'est pas avant 60 ans que l'on vas en profiter(si tout ce passe bien)


Ouais c'est pas gagn, mais c'est thoriquement possible pour l'instant.




> cot de production


De 20  370 , dcouvrez le palmars de cots de chaque nergie
_Le cot de production de llectricit varie selon les sources dnergie. Savez-vous quelles sont les nergies les plus comptitives ?_



Le nuclaire cote 54,4  pour faire 1000 kWh.
a fait du 0,0544 /kWh. (j'aurai dis moins)
Avec l'offre 6 kVA EDF vend le kWh 0,1449 .

a va 0,0544/kWh c'est encore raisonnable.
L'hydraulique a l'air rentable.




> des scientifiques *blablatent* pour continuer  toucher leurs subventions !


Non mais on sait jamais...
Parfois des projet scientifiques arrivent  terme et atteignent leur objectif.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Alors pourquoi l'avoir passe ? 
> 
> 
> des scientifiques *blablatent* pour continuer  toucher leurs subventions !
> 
> C'est le *mme bronx* que pour Super-Phnix :  l'poque des scientifiques ont blablat, ont pris la monnaie (avec *nos* impts !, b0rd3l !), et ont pondu un machin arrt au bout de 4 ans seulement et a fait 50 ans qu'ils le dmontent, et a *nous* cote un pognon dment et c'est toujours pas fini...
> 
> Mais tu vas te rveiller, oui !?


Non c'est des exprimentations, a marche tant mieux, sinon tant pis on as essay.
Que propose tu ? de glander au milieu des champs en attendant la fin du ptrole et du nuclaire ?

Nous vivons dans un monde ou nous avons toujours plus besoin d'nergie, l'UE veut par exemple atteindre l'exaflop, a l'heure actuel faudrait 1 centrale nuclaire pour alimenter la bte...
Ces machines  terme pourrons considrablement aid  la dtections des cancers, des tumeurs,  l'optimisation des smartcities...etc
C'est donc un enjeu stratgique de pouvoir rpondre  nos besoins d'nergie et de puissance.

----------


## TiranusKBX

@Ryu2000
Tes chiffres sur le nuclaire ne tiennent pas en compte l'extraction et l'acheminement du combustibles(et a consomme du ptrole tout a) et a donnerait un cot aux alentours de 180/KWh
EDIT: j'avais aussi pas mis le cout de la mise  niveau des vielles centrales

----------


## Ryu2000

> a donnerait un cot aux alentours de 180/KWh


Impossible.
a ne peut pas tre 180/MWh.

Sinon a ferait 0,180/kWh et c'est plus chre que le prix du kWh.
Avec le forfait heure creuse / heure pleine a cote :
HP = 0,1 560  / kWh
HC = 0,1 270  / kWh

Et 0,1270 < 0,1800.

----------


## BenoitM

Je me demande comment on peut calculer le prix du nuclaire.
1) On ne connait pas le cot du dmantlement des centrales
2) On ne connait pas le cot du traitement des dchets.

3) A leur avantage il y a aussi une incertitude sur leurs dure de vie qui vient d'tre prolonger de 20 ans dans de nombreux pays.

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Impossible.
> a ne peut pas tre 180/MWh.
> 
> Sinon a ferait 0,180/kWh et c'est plus chre que le prix du kWh.
> Avec le forfait heure creuse / heure pleine a cote :
> HP = 0,1 560  / kWh
> HC = 0,1 270  / kWh
> 
> Et 0,1270 < 0,1800.


Normal la diffrence c'est l'tat qui la paye directement

----------


## Jipt

> Que proposetu ? de glander au milieu des champs en attendant la fin du ptrole et du nuclaire ?


Avec un trait d'union  l'impratif, je propose par exemple de ne pas se comporter comme le gros c0n que j'ai vu hier sur un parking en plein soleil dans une bagnole noire la clim'  bloc et donc le moteur qui tourne, pendant que czigue dormait sur le volant...




> Ces machines  terme pourronst considrablement aider  la dtections des *cancers*, des *tumeurs*,  l'optimisation des smartcities, etc.


Cancers, tumeurs, crs entre autres par ce mode de vie de fous cr par ceux qui poussent  le nuclariser  outrance, et la boucle est boucle...
C'est quoi des _smartcities_ ?





> *Parfois* des projet scientifiques arrivent  terme et atteignent leur objectif.


Parfois, ouais...




> Je me demande comment on peut calculer le prix du nuclaire.
> 1) On ne connait pas le cot du dmantlement des centrales
> 2) On ne connait pas le cot du traitement des dchets.


 :+1: 




> 3) A leur avantage il y a aussi une incertitude sur leurs dure de vie qui vient d'tre prolongere de 20 ans dans de nombreux pays.


Bien oblig, sinon on ne sait pas comment faire pour continuer  laisser allums les immeubles de bureaux tous les week-ends 24/24...

----------


## halaster08

> J'ai du mal  comprendre certaines raction anti-Iter tant donn que c'est cens tre une nergie propre (pas de dchet radioactif) et sans danger.


+1
L'argument premier que j'entend souvent c'est le prix, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit justifi.
Autant je suis pour une diminution massive du nuclaire d'aujourd'hui (sans forcment allez jusqu'a 0%) autant l'investissement dans la recherche pour faire mieux me semble essentiel.
Mais clairement il est grand temps d'investir dans d'autres formes d'nergie (olien,hydrolique, solaire ...) et de fermer les vielles centrales en fin de vie.

----------


## RyzenOC

> +1
> L'argument premier que j'entend souvent c'est le prix, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit justifi.
> Autant je suis pour une diminution massive du nuclaire d'aujourd'hui (sans forcment allez jusqu 0%) autant l'investissement dans la recherche pour faire mieux me semble essentiel.
> Mais clairement il est grand temps d'investir dans d'autres formes d'nergie (olien,hydrolique, solaire ...) et de fermer les vielles centrales en fin de vie.


Cela me fait penser  ceux qui critique le grand collisionneur en suisse de peur qu'il gnre qu'un trou noir et dtruise la plante  ::ptdr:: 

On peut continuer dinvestir dans l'olien, lhydraulique et le solaire mais faut etre raliste, les barrages on peut plus en construire, les oliennes (terrestre+offshore) on pourra pas en mettrez partout, les centrale  marr ne marche sur certaines rare zones (au mont st Michel je crois pour la france), et le solaire ne marche que la journe, que se soit du photovoltaque ou du solaire (qui sont bien plus intressant industriellement parlant).

La France peut facilement atteindre les 60-70% d'nergie renouvelable mais au del... et encore la Bretagne/Normandie est actuellement souvent coup d'lectricit et comment on vas faire pour les priodes de pics comme nol avec nos guirlandes ?

la recherche est donc indispensable, et le projet Iter s'inscrit parfaitement dans cette dmarche.
Quand aux centrales nuclaire on a prouv qu'elles peuvent durer plus longtemps que prvue, y compris en France ou on a la plus forte rglementation au monde (ce qui est une bonne chose). Il faudra les dmanteler mais si elles peuvent durer encore 20ans de plus c'est pas plus mal.

----------


## Jipt

> comment on vas faire pour les priodes de pics comme nNol avec nos guirlandes ?


Des cancers pour le prix de guirlandes made in China qui ne fonctionnent que deux ans, bravo la civilisation du XXIe sicle !

Ah lala, vivement qu'on crve tous, si c'est a votre vision de l'avenir, des guirlandes  Nol...

----------


## TiranusKBX

@Jipt
Tes commentaires joignent l'utile  l'agrable  ce que je voit  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

Attention, certaines images sont insoutenables.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela me fait penser  ceux qui critique le grand collisionneur en suisse de peur qu'il gnre qu'un trou noir et dtruise la plante


LHC : effraye, une Indienne se suicide
_Une adolescente indienne s'est suicide mardi parce qu'elle avait eu peur que l'acclrateur de particules gant mis en route hier annonce la fin du monde, rapporte aujourd'hui la presse locale._




> Des cancers pour le prix de guirlandes made in China qui ne fonctionnent que deux ans, bravo la civilisation du XXIe sicle !


Mais arrtez de parler de cancer...
La vraie principale cause du cancer c'est la bouffe industrielle.
Il y a aussi la pollution de l'air.

Et il y a des guirlandes de nol qui tiennent des annes et des annes.
a consomme pas tant que a...
Maintenant il y a la technologie LED en plus.

Les illuminations de Nol, gaspillage nergtique?
_Nol, une fte plus commerciale qucolo
Les illuminations restent avant tout un enjeu commercial: La priode dillumination, de dbut dcembre au 15 janvier, correspond  lattractivit du commerce parisien: elle dure jusquau dbut des soldes dhiver, pour que Paris soit une destination shopping, commente le coordinateur des associations de commerants.

Pour lensemble de la ville de Paris, les illuminations reprsentent une dpense de trois millions deuros, rpartie entre les associations de commerants et la mairie (pour 900.000 euros). La campagne de communication, mene par loffice du tourisme, cote trois millions de plus._




> Attention, certaines images sont insoutenables.


 part Tchernobyl et Fukushima, il n'y a pas eu beaucoup d'autres grosses catastrophes nuclaires.
Et c'tait des accidents (pas comme quand l'arme amricaine  utiliser des armes chimiques sur des populations).
De plus vous pensez qu'au ct ngatif.

Alors que maintenant c'est super classe l bas :



C'est toujours sympa quand la nature reprend le dessus.

----------


## halaster08

> Quand aux centrales nuclaire on a prouv qu'elles peuvent durer plus longtemps que prvue.


Tu aurais un lien? Il me semblait avoir lu (un peu avant les lctions prsidentielles) (peut-tre mme ici) que l'allongement de la dure de vie des centrales tait jug dangereux par de noubreux experts.

----------


## Jipt

> a consomme pas tant que a...


Les petits ruisseaux font les grosses rivires...
Une dernire goutte d'eau peut faire beaucoup dborder le vase...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Des cancers pour le prix de guirlandes made in China qui ne fonctionnent que deux ans, bravo la civilisation du XXIe sicle !
> 
> Ah lala, vivement qu'on crve tous, si c'est a votre vision de l'avenir, des guirlandes  Nol...


je ne comprend pas... c'est quoi le rapport entre les cancers et les guirlandes ?




> si c'est a votre vision de l'avenir, des guirlandes  Nol...


Oui et j'ai mme un beau sapin, et niveau guirlande tu devrait voir mon pc fixe avec toutes ces leds bleu et rouge qui clignotent (et j'assume parfaitement mon gout pour le rgb)




> Attention, certaines images sont insoutenables.


1) Dj le nuage toxique de Tchernobyl ces arrt  la frontire de la France daprs notre gouvernement  ::mrgreen:: 
2) Oui le nuclaire c'est dangereux, mais que propose tu d'autre ? l'Allemagne achte  lUkraine qui elle produit sont Electricit avec du nuclaire.
3) Iter n'a rien  voir avec les centrales nuclaires actuel, pour commencer elle ne sont pas radioactive
4) Meme si on dcidait dtre 100% renouvelable l'anne prochaine, on peut arrter les centrales en 1 jours et encore moins les dmanteler.
Au risque de choquer certains, il est peut tre plus sage de continuer  les utiliser en attendant que la technologie pour les dmanteler s'amliore (via la robotique notamment)
5) Quand aux dchets ils sont stock et enterr en attendant d'avoir mieux. Mais il est parfaitement imaginable que dans 1-2 sicles on dispose d'une technologie neutralisant ces dchets ou bien que l'on puisse les foutres sans danger (le dcollage d'une fuse...) dans le soleil ou sur une "plante poubelle", c'est pas ce qui manque dans le systme solaire... et de toute manire certains astre sont dj radioactif alors.

bref faut arrter dtre fataliste. Et c'est pas parce quil y'a eu Fukushima qu'il faut prendre des dcisions htive sous l'effet de la peur. Fukushima  par ailleurs plutt bien rsist quand au y pense, entre le tremblement de terre, le tsunami, lArrt des turbines de refroidissent...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les petits ruisseaux font les grosses rivires...


Ouais mais toute l'anne les gens consomment de llectricit, donc a sert  rien de se plaindre des lumires de nol.
Ils utilisent le radiateur l'hivers, la clim l't, ils laissent la TV allum, ils rechargent leur smartphones et leur tablette, leur pc est branch, ils font le plein de leur voiture lectrique, ils lancent le four pour une seule pizza (alors qu'il y a 10 minutes de prchauffage).

Il y a eu des ides pas top, genre interdire les lampes  incandescence pour imposer une lumire co qui pollue plus parce qu'elle contient du mercure.
Une lampe de 100W  incandescence produisait 90W de chaleur et 10W de lumire, donc c'tait plus performant en tant que chauffage qu'en tant que lumire, mais le recyclage tait plus simple.

----------


## Jipt

Je perds mon temps, _il n'est pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre..._

----------


## shenron666

Il faut comparer tous les critres, la quantit en est un, quelle est la dure avant disparition de ces dchets ?
On sait que les dchets nuclaires demandent des centaines d'annes pour disparatre.

----------


## lln78

L'organisation qui a commis l'tude cite est dirige par un pro-nuclaire, Michael Shellenberger.
Pas besoin d'aller plus loin !

Comme quand une entreprise qui fait des panneaux solaires nous dit que l'olien c'est nul : on ne lit mme pas l'tude, on sait que c'est fauss

Bon, et puis le monsieur oublie un peu toutes les parties irradies des centrales, a doit peser un peu, non ?

Pour moi c'est du pro-nuclaire, du solaire-bashing et a n'a aucun intrt comme tude !

----------


## dikafrato

Et  les dchets de ces panneaux solaires sont-ils radio actif pendant 300,000 ans?

----------


## munstef

En France, je ne crois pas qu'on a dmanteler une centrale nuclaire, 40 ans passs, allez , on va faire durer encore 20 ans de plus,  ...
Le problme avec le photovoltaque, comme les batteries des voitures lectriques, n'ajoutent pas de pollution locale, mais globalement c'est pareil, on a juste dlocalis les polluants et pollueur.

----------


## Lag

L'auteur semble tre un dfenseur l'nergie nuclaire.
Voir simplement son profil sur Wikipedia 




> Save Illinois Nuclear
> In April 2016, Shellenberger, alongside other scientists and conservationists - including James Hansen, Stewart Brand, Nobel Laureate Burton Richter, Kerry Emanuel and Mark Lynas - signed an open letter urging against the closure of the six operating nuclear power plants in Illinois: Braidwood; Byron; Clinton; Dresden; LaSalle; and Quad Cities.[44] Together, they account for Illinois ranking first in the United States in 2010 in both nuclear capacity and nuclear generation,[45] and generation from its nuclear power plants accounted for 12 percent of the United States total.[46] In 2007, 48% of Illinois' electricity was generated using nuclear power.[47]

----------


## Chauve souris

La fusion (Iter & Co) on commence  savoir faire mais c'est l'impasse car il faut produire bien plus d'nergie pour fusionner de l'hydrogne en hlium que ce qu'on pourrait rcuprer de cette fusion. A creuser, certes, mais on peut avoir des doutes.

Par contre il y a une voie biologique assez simple mais que je ne vois pas de mise en chantier ne fut-ce qu' un niveau exprimental : fabriquer du gaz et mme des hydrocarbures  partir de la dcomposition de la matire vgtale (rsidus des cultures). On sait que la dcomposition de masses vgtales considres comme des dchets (et qu'on brle btement sur place) pourrait tre entrepose dans des silos et livres  la voracit de bactries anarobies (donc silos tanches sans circulation d'air) pour produire du gaz mthane, un trs bon combustible pour des centrales thermiques.

On peut mme esprer dresser un jour des bactries pour qu'elles fusionnent, comme leurs anctres du carbonifre, ce mthane en hydrocarbures aliphatiques, donc aisment utilisables pour nos tutures. Pour ceux qui roupillaient au fond de la classe prs du radiateur pendant les cours de chimie, je rappelle que les hydrocarbures aliphatiques sont linaires (comme l'octane) ou ramifis  la diffrence des aromatiques qui sont cycliques comme le benzne.

Dernier point : le cot du nuclaire. Ce qui est avanc est de l'intox un peu trop grande pour esprer passer. Dj qu'ils ne sont pas capables de prvoir le cot d'une centrale nuclaire en cours de construction... Une question : quel est le cot d'une catastrophe comme Tchernobyl  qui a, en plus, rendue une zone inhabitable pendant des dcennies si ce n'est pas des sicles ? Parce que une olienne,  part se la prendre sur la tte un jour de grand vent si les pieds sont trop rouills, je ne vois pas de risques coteux.

----------


## Jipt

> Par contre il y a une voie biologique assez simple mais que je ne vois pas de mise en chantier ne fut-ce qu'* un niveau exprimental* : fabriquer du gaz et mme des hydrocarbures  partir de la dcomposition de la matire vgtale (rsidus des cultures).


Oui, il y a eu une tentative rcente (il doit y en avoir d'autres) de mise en uvre de ce systme  Montpellier, mais c'est plus ou moins un chec, son gros problme tant sa source de matires premires : comme personne n'est capable de trier correctement ses dchets ( part toi peut-tre et moi dont je suis sr), ce qui est balanc dans les digesteurs est plein de choses qui vont gner sa digestion...
L o il ne devrait y avoir *que* de l'organique compostable on va aussi trouver du tout et n'importe quoi, or il est bien connu dans ces milieux que mlanger organiques et non-organiques cre une soupe infme qui nuit aux processus de valorisation.
Et en plus a gnre des gaz qui font que la poubelle pue.

Et c'est dommage car a fonctionne bien quand la source est pure : j'ai vu des photos dans un livre introuvable (et dont je ne me souviens mme plus du nom) il y a plusieurs dizaines d'annes qui prsentait ce genre d'installations au Maghreb, alimentes par du purin de ferme, et a roulait tip-top.

Mais, encore une fois, il faudrait se retrousser les manches et avoir des hommes politiques .ouillus (encore qu'avec toutes ces meufs ministres, on est mal barrs  ::ptdr:: ).

_ un niveau exprimental_, a doit pouvoir se trouver chez les babacools post-soixantehuitards attards  ::zoubi::  qui se cachent sur le Larzac, mais c'est du lourd  mettre en uvre : digesteurs tanches, canalisations parfaites (on joue avec du gaz, l), etc.

----------


## leomath

C'est quoi cette tude ? D'o vient-elle ?
Rgulirement on voit apparatre des tudes qui essaient de transformer l'nergie nuclaire en truc sympa.
Quelques arguments opposables :
- les dchets nuclaires sont hautement radioactifs pendant des milliers d'annes, 
- les dchets du photovoltaques sont recyclables,
- des panneaux solaires ne risquent en aucun cas d'entrainer une catastrophe comme Tchernobyl ou Fukushima,
- les centaines de milliards que coute le nuclaire aux contribuables du monde entier : toutes les tudes ont t faites  sur fond publiques, les dpassements pharaoniques des constructions et encore plus des dmantlements, le stockage des dchets,...
- l'inscurit totale du comportement des endroits de stockage des dchets,
etc...

Ce genre d'tude fonctionne sur le principe bien connu : mentez, mentez toujours, il en restera toujours quelque chose.
Car l'tude qui montrera que cette tude-ci est errone et n'est que de la propagande ne bnficiera videmment pas de la mme diffusion.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce genre d'tude fonctionne sur le principe bien connu : mentez, mentez toujours, il en restera toujours quelque chose.


Ce n'est pas un mensonge, c'est un point de vue.

Ils ont compar les dchets toxiques des centrales nuclaires (assemblages combustibles uss) avec les dchets toxiques des panneaux solaires (mtaux lourds et toxines similaires) pour produire la mme quantit d'nergie.

 la limite vous pouvez dire que a ne prend pas en compte l'ensemble des dchets, mais c'est pas vraiment un mensonge.
Sur certains points le nuclaire est bien mieux que le solaire. (le nuclaires produit beaucoup moins de CO que le solaire par exemple)
Sur certains points le solaire est mieux que le nuclaire. (le solaire n'est pas radioactif par exemple)

La lutte contre le CO arrange vraiment beaucoup l'industrie nuclaire.

----------


## TJ1985

C'est compltement dbile ! Les dchets radioactifs le restent sur une priode se chiffrant en centaines de milliers d'annes pour certains, voire plus longtemps.  quoi ressemblaient nos paysages il y a cent mille ans ? Nous pourrons enfouir ces dchets, il viendra bien un moment o les galeries s'effondreront, ou les infiltrations d'eau les atteindront, les dissolveront et les emmneront vers les nappes phratiques.
Alors que dans le cas des panneaux les mtaux cits sont  l'tat de traces. Du plomb... ce ne sont pas des vitraux, bon sang ! Mme s'ils se dgradent dans la nature, les doses toxiques atteindront difficilement des seuils dangereux. La plupart de ces "toxiques" sont ractifs et resteront donc fixs sous forme passive, inoffensifs.
Toutefois je pense qu'il serait bon de recycler les panneaux en refondant le silicium qui les compose et en le rutilisant. Car l'extraction du silicium, elle, est polluante et gnre de forts volumes de CO2. Comme de toutes faons le silicium monocristallin est refondu plusieurs fois pour l'obtenir pur (fusion par zone), on devrait pouvoir partir du polycristallin des panneaux.
Je ne sais pas qui sont les auteurs de cette tude, mais le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est qu'ils feraient mieux de s'abstenir.

----------


## TJ1985

> Oui, il y a eu une tentative rcente (il doit y en avoir d'autres) de mise en uvre de ce systme  Montpellier, mais c'est plus ou moins un chec, son gros problme tant sa source de matires premires : 
> L o il ne devrait y avoir *que* de l'organique compostable on va aussi trouver du tout et n'importe quoi, or il est bien connu dans ces milieux que mlanger organiques et non-organiques cre une soupe infme qui nuit aux processus de valorisation.
> Et en plus a gnre des gaz qui font que la poubelle pue.
> .


je m'intresse au problme, car tant en assainissement non-collectif, j'aimerais valoriser les dchets que je produis. En gros, il existe des systmes performants qui fonctionnent bien  l'chelle du hameau, en Inde et en Afrique surtout. Le problme de ces systmes semble qu'ils sont cycliques. Il faut priodiquement en vacuer les boues, on doit donc les ouvrir et on perd la culture bactrienne anarobie qui fait le travail. a prend en gros une semaine pour redmarrer. Au niveau individuel le problme principal est le volume pouvant tre insuffisant des intrants. Le lit bactrien crve, et on se retrouve avec une fosse  purin conventionnelle.
Mais je continue  chercher !
Mettre n'importe quoi dans ces dispositifs n'est pas grave tant que ce n'est pas bactricide. Simplement si vous y balancez des dchets mtalliques ou des plastiques a augmentera le volume des boues et a polluera lors de l'pandage.

----------


## Daranc

le problme est surtout le cout de la gestion des dchets, On fait croire  une nergie peu chre et on minimise son impact, (surtout on bcle l'tude relle) le but premier tant de faire un max de bl la gestion des rsultat  quant a elle est mutualise ::mouarf::

----------


## TJ1985

Si on veut vraiment rester dans les filires nuclaires, je ne comprends pas l'abandon des processus  sels fondus, spcifiquement le thorium. Cette approche a t carte au dbut de la construction des centrales,  ma connaissance sans raison technique vidente. Elle prsente l'avantage d'viter par nature la fusion du cur en cas d'accident : On ouvre une vanne, le ractif s'coule dans un bac de rcupration o il se dilue, la masse critique n'est donc plus atteinte et la raction s'arrte.
Il reste quelques scientifiques qui  ont poursuivi les travaux sur cette filire et l'ont perfectionne. Il serait bon de sauvegarder leurs travaux avant qu'il ne soit dfinitivement trop tard...
La France parait en bonne position sur cette technologie, car dans le cadre de SuperPhenix les ingnieurs ont appris  travailler avec du sodium fondu, dont les ractions doivent tre nettement plus vives que celle des sels de thorium.

----------


## chartinier

Le problme est que cette organisation en pro nuclaire comme l'atteste les diffrents articles prsent sur le site "Make nuclear great again" : http://www.environmentalprogress.org/campaigns/
Du greenwashing de lobbyiste quoi !

----------


## Jipt

> je m'intresse au problme, car tant en assainissement non-collectif, j'aimerais valoriser les dchets que je produis. En gros, il existe des systmes performants qui fonctionnent bien  l'chelle du hameau, en Inde et en Afrique surtout. Le problme de ces systmes semble qu'ils sont cycliques. Il faut priodiquement en vacuer les boues, on doit donc les ouvrir et on perd la culture bactrienne anarobie qui fait le travail. a prend en gros une semaine pour redmarrer. Au niveau individuel le problme principal est le volume pouvant tre insuffisant des intrants. Le lit bactrien crve, et on se retrouve avec une fosse  purin conventionnelle.


J'ignorais cet aspect.
Effectivement, le volume des intrants (intrants, really ? Me demande si _entrants_ ne serait pas plus appropri -- oui je pinaille  ::P: ) doit jouer son rle, et je suis trs mal avec juste mes pluchures de patate et mes peaux de banane.
Surtout que pour rgler ce problme d'vacuation des boues et de redmarrage laborieux ensuite, je ne vois qu'une solution pour ne pas interrompre le service : avoir *tout en double* (sauf le dernier tuyau qui va  la gazinire,  ::mrgreen:: ), comme nos serveurs redondants : gestion des dchets 2.0 avec digesteurs en RAID 1,  ::ptdr:: 

Mais pourquoi pas, au niveau du hameau ? En plus on se connat, donc on s'implique, rien  voir avec l'anonymat nfaste de la grande ville.




> Mettre n'importe quoi dans ces dispositifs n'est pas grave tant que ce n'est pas bactricide. Simplement si vous y balancez des dchets mtalliques ou des plastiques a augmentera le volume des boues et a polluera lors de l'pandage.


Merci pour ce retour, c'est agrable de se sentir moins seul, mme si j'ai pass l'ge de transformer le jardin en champ d'exprimentation genre Lacq...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pierre86

"les panneaux solaires crent 300 fois plus de dchets que les centrales nuclaires" a ressemble a un bon argument de lobbyiste pro nuclaire.

Question : 
On vous propose de garder au fond de votre garage 300 kg de vieux panneaux solaires ou 1 kg de dchet radioactif (demie vie = 100 000 ans) 
vous choisissez quoi ?

je prcise que le kg de dchet radioactif sera livr sans aucune protection (plomb, bton) car le poids des protection n'est pas inclu

Au fait, es que le poids des dchets inclue les milliers de tonnes de dchets peu radioactifs gnrs par le dmantlement d'une centrale nuclaire ?

----------


## Vinchenzo.939

On peut donc dire que le nuclaire pollue moins que le photovoltaque, et que nous ne possdons pas de technologie pour produire autant d'nergie pour tous, sans multiplier le prix de l'lectricit par 10.

----------


## Daranc

> Si on veut vraiment rester dans les filires nuclaires, je ne comprends pas l'abandon des processus  sels fondus, spcifiquement le thorium. Cette approche a t carte au dbut de la construction des centrales,  ma connaissance sans raison technique vidente. Elle prsente l'avantage d'viter par nature la fusion du cur en cas d'accident : On ouvre une vanne, le ractif s'coule dans un bac de rcupration o il se dilue, la masse critique n'est donc plus atteinte et la raction s'arrte.
> Il reste quelques scientifiques qui  ont poursuivi les travaux sur cette filire et l'ont perfectionne. Il serait bon de sauvegarder leurs travaux avant qu'il ne soit dfinitivement trop tard...
> La France parait en bonne position sur cette technologie, car dans le cadre de SuperPhenix les ingnieurs ont appris  travailler avec du sodium fondu, dont les ractions doivent tre nettement plus vives que celle des sels de thorium.


sans compter que Super Phnix surgnrateur  plutonium pouvait se comporter en sous gnrateur et bruler les dchets ou trait les dchets  longue priode pour les transformer en dchets  priode trs courte (de ce que j'avais capt  l'poque) 
d'un autre cot il faut aussi comprendre qu'on avait besoin des votes des verts ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> On peut donc dire que le nuclaire pollue moins que le photovoltaque


Alors en faite c'est pas exactement "polluer" c'est "produit moins de dchet", c'est un sous ensemble de polluer, polluer est plus globale.
En plus c'est pas forcment les mmes types de pollution...

Mais niveau (assemblages combustibles uss) VS (mtaux lourds et toxines similaires), oui le nuclaire produit moins de dchets.

===
Edit :
En mme pour produire 20 TWh/an avec des panneaux solaires d'aujourd'hui, a doit prendre de la place.

----------


## Daranc

> On peut donc dire que le nuclaire pollue moins que le photovoltaque, et que nous ne possdons pas de technologie pour produire autant d'nergie pour tous, sans multiplier le prix de l'lectricit par 10.


 une olienne, a tourne quand il y a du vent , dont une dpression, un beau temps bien glac ( anti cyclone de Sibrie par ex) nous file un bon -15 chez moi on tapes jusqu' -20 reccor-32 en 86) et avec a pas un poil de vent donc pour remplacer :centrales  charbon a ne pollue _presque_ pas (_ ce propos les mines de charbons en France ont t fermes mme calcul de rentabilit :prix d'achat les mineurs au chmage pas compris dans le cot les baisse de consommation du  ceci non pris en compte, baisses des rentres de cotisation sociales idem_) les tudes qui ne regarde qu'en gros plans c'est un peu succinct

----------


## GoustiFruit

Tous les jours je chie plus de dchets qu'une centrale nuclaire !

----------


## AndMax

> On vous propose de garder au fond de votre garage 300 kg de vieux panneaux solaires ou 1 kg de dchet radioactif (demie vie = 100 000 ans) 
> vous choisissez quoi ?


Si j'avais le choix, sans aucune hsitation, je prfre les panneaux solaires.

Mais on ne te permettra jamais de garder chez toi 1 kg de dchets radioactifs. C'est tout simplement illgal en France car bien trop compliqu  grer.  Le responsable d'une activit de gestion du combustible us ou de dchets radioactifs dispose des capacits techniques et financires lui permettant de respecter les obligations qui lui incombent en vertu du prsent chapitre.  et chez un particulier, il n'y a pas les moyens de respecter les obligations dans ce domaine. Le danger pour la sant des gens, et les risques de prolifration sont normes.

Le nuclaire, lui, n'a toujours pas de solution, les anciennes mines d'uranium (ou "sites d'extraction") en France sont encore aujourd'hui des plaies inaccessibles aux mains d'une entreprise au bord de la faillite, le dmantlement d'une centrale ne sera jamais rellement termin, les nouvelles mines sont dans des pays aux gouvernements corrompus et  l'abri des regards des journalistes, et concernant les dchets, la situation est encore plus grave puisque a cote des milliards  stocker et surveiller et que le financement pour "scuriser" cela pendant les prochains sicles n'est pas encore trouv. D'ailleurs il n'existe aucun assureur qui soit assez fou pour prendre en charge le risque nuclaire, ce n'est donc pas comparable avec le solaire.

Mais il sera intressant de voir comment vont s'organiser les filires du solaire et des batteries pour recycler les dchets. C'est tout un march de matriaux qui va s'ouvrir (avec ses emplois), et l les solutions sont nombreuses.

----------


## Jipt

> Tous les jours je chie plus de dchets qu'une centrale nuclaire !


Dans le digesteur !

Avec a tu fais du gaz, tu fais chauffer ta bouffe sur la gazinire, tu l'ingurgites (la bouffe, pas la gazinire  ::ptdr:: ) et la boucle est boucle : magnifique !
 ::D:

----------


## AndMax

> Tous les jours je chie plus de dchets qu'une centrale nuclaire !


Une centrale nuclaire produit peut-tre moins de dchets mais c'est difficile  valuer avant quelques sicles ou millnaires, lorsque les sites des centrales de Tchernobyl et Fukushima pourront ventuellement accueillir une cole maternelle.

Par contre une centrale nuclaire produit normment de chaleur, et l tu n'arriveras jamais  suivre. 70% de l'nergie produite dans une centrale nuclaire sert  faire de la chaleur qui ne sera pas utilise pour l'homme (cela rchauffe la mer, ou des cours d'eau, ou alors c'est rejet sous forme de vapeur d'eau et rchauffe l'atmosphre). Le reste trs minoritaire, la chaleur qu'il arrivent  convertir, a sert  faire de l'lectricit (en partie perdue par le rseau lectrique hyper centralis qui s'tend sur des centaines de kilomtres). Bref, rendement mauvais, et a rchauffe aussi la plante. Et l nous n'avons pas encore parl du combustible qu'il faut importer et qui vient de trs trs loin, ni de l'nergie qu'il faut pour la construction d'une cuve ou d'un couvercle d'EPR.

Ce que tu chies, pourrait tre rutilis dans un cycle de traitement de biomasse qui permet la production d'nergie et d'engrais... qui fonctionne mme la nuit et lorsqu'il n'y a pas de vent. L il y a des solutions renouvelables.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Oui, il y a eu une tentative rcente (il doit y en avoir d'autres) de mise en uvre de ce systme  Montpellier, mais c'est plus ou moins un chec, son gros problme tant sa source de matires premires : comme personne n'est capable de trier correctement ses dchets ( part toi peut-tre et moi dont je suis sr), ce qui est balanc dans les digesteurs est plein de choses qui vont gner sa digestion...
> L o il ne devrait y avoir *que* de l'organique compostable on va aussi trouver du tout et n'importe quoi, or il est bien connu dans ces milieux que mlanger organiques et non-organiques cre une soupe infme qui nuit aux processus de valorisation.
> Et en plus a gnre des gaz qui font que la poubelle pue.
> 
> Et c'est dommage car a fonctionne bien quand la source est pure : j'ai vu des photos dans un livre introuvable (et dont je ne me souviens mme plus du nom) il y a plusieurs dizaines d'annes qui prsentait ce genre d'installations au Maghreb, alimentes par du purin de ferme, et a roulait tip-top.
> 
> Mais, encore une fois, il faudrait se retrousser les manches et avoir des hommes politiques .ouillus (encore qu'avec toutes ces meufs ministres, on est mal barrs ).
> 
> _ un niveau exprimental_, a doit pouvoir se trouver chez les babacools post-soixantehuitards attards  qui se cachent sur le Larzac, mais c'est du lourd  mettre en uvre : digesteurs tanches, canalisations parfaites (on joue avec du gaz, l), etc.


Oups ! Pour cet usage je ne parlais nullement de la collecte  un niveau individuel, encore que dans mon ancienne municipalit il y avait des distribution de poubelles plastiques spciales "dchets verts" destins  produire du compost, mais des rsidus (mas, crales) collects sur de grandes exploitation agricoles. Et c'est  proximit d'icelles qu'on peut implanter des silos mthaniers. Si ce mthane doit tre exploit ailleurs on peut le comprimer et le transporter dans des camions spcialiss ou mme sur des wagons ad hoc. Car, bien sr, il faut que cela soit rentable. Les silos tant en rase campagne la partie risque incendie/explosion est donc limite.

----------


## TiranusKBX

@AndMax
Si on invertissait dans un systme de rampe de lancement par propulsion supra-magntique on pourrait se dbarrasser des dchets nuclaire en les envoyant dans le soleil, en plus a prolongerait de quelques heures/minutes la dure de vie du soleil  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Par contre une centrale nuclaire produit normment de chaleur, et l tu n'arriveras jamais  suivre. 70% de l'nergie produite dans une centrale nuclaire sert  faire de la chaleur qui ne sera pas utilise pour l'homme (cela rchauffe la mer, ou des cours d'eau, ou alors c'est rejet sous forme de vapeur d'eau et rchauffe l'atmosphre). Le reste trs minoritaire, la chaleur qu'il arrivent  convertir, a sert  faire de l'lectricit (en partie perdue par le rseau lectrique hyper centralis qui s'tend sur des centaines de kilomtres). Bref, rendement mauvais, et a rchauffe aussi la plante. Et l nous n'avons pas encore parl du combustible qu'il faut importer et qui vient de trs trs loin, ni de l'nergie qu'il faut pour la construction d'une cuve ou d'un couvercle d'EPR.


Ce qui avait t rsum par l'aphorisme : Le nuclaire est la faon la plus coteuse, la plus complique, la plus dangereuse et, finalement, la moins rentable, pour faire chauffer de l'eau.

C'est trs important, en effet, de parler de la perte d'nergie lectrique si celle-ci doit cheminer sur des grandes distances. Une bonne centrale lectrique ne doit pas tre trop loin de son lieu d'utilisation. Ce qui tait le cas des petites usines de production d'aluminium Pchiney qui se trouvaient dans les Pyrnes non pas parce qu'on y trouvait de la bauxite mais parce que la production d'lectricit des conduites forces tait directement utiliss pour la production d'aluminium.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Oups ! Pour cet usage je ne parlais nullement de la collecte  un niveau individuel, encore que dans mon ancienne municipalit il y avait des distribution de poubelles plastiques spciales "dchets verts" destins  produire du compost, mais des rsidus (mas, crales) collects sur de grandes exploitation agricoles. Et c'est  proximit d'icelles qu'on peut implanter des silos mthaniers. Si ce mthane doit tre exploit ailleurs on peut le comprimer et le transporter dans des camions spcialiss ou mme sur des wagons ad hoc. Car, bien sr, il faut que cela soit rentable. Les silos tant en rase campagne la partie risque incendie/explosion est donc limite.


pour le recyclage j'attends perso que les codes de couleurs soit les mme, parce que d'une ville a l'autre on as du vert, du jaune, du gris/noir, du bleu (fonc ou bleu ciel) et mme du rouge/orange !

un coup le vert c'est pour le verre, une autre ville c'est pour les restes alimentaire. Comment voulez vous que je trille mes dchets dans de tels condition !
Pareil le bleu, chez mes parent c'est pour le pastique chez moi c'est pour recycle le papier.

On fini vite par tous foutre au piff dans la 1ere poubelle qui nous tombent sous la main.

----------


## Chauve souris

> @AndMax
> Si on invertissait dans un systme de rampe de lancement par propulsion supra-magntique on pourrait se dbarrasser des dchets nuclaire en les envoyant dans le soleil, en plus a prolongerait de quelques heures/minutes la dure de vie du soleil


Il fonctionne  l'hydrogne, le soleil. Lui envoyer autre chose peut le fcher tout rouge et le transformer en super nova. Bon, sur ce dernier point, j'ai quand mme des doutes sur l'influence - drisoire - des dchets envoys comme suppositoires au dieu Aton.

----------


## Jipt

> Ce que tu chies, pourrait tre rutilis dans un cycle de traitement de biomasse qui permet la production d'nergie et d'engrais... qui fonctionne mme la nuit et lorsqu'il n'y a pas de vent. L il y a des solutions renouvelables.


Le problme du dchet, c'est que c'est tabou d'en parler car c'est sale (par dfinition imbcile : c'est le mlange qui devient sale), c'est caca, et si en plus le dchet c'est *du* caca, mme pas tu peux y penser, alors, devant un aropage de costumes-cravates c'est mort de chez mort.

Il est l le drame.

Et c'est bien dommage parce qu'en s'y mettant  plusieurs, on peut trouver des solutions, la preuve ici depuis 24 heures !

Le seul souci de ce biogaz, c'est que ce n'est pas avec lui qu'on fera voler les avions qui doivent trimbaler tous ces touristes dans les les paradisiaques : perso, a ne me gne pas, au contraire, mais le grand bizness ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Le seul souci de ce biogaz, c'est que ce n'est pas avec lui qu'on fera voler les avions qui doivent trimbaler tous ces touristes dans les les paradisiaques : perso, a ne me gne pas, au contraire, mais le grand bizness ?


tous le monde prend l'avion en 2017...c'est pas rserv aux personne aux revenues ample

----------


## ChiroKuro

Mouais... En fait si on lit bien entre les lignes (notamment le site web d'EP), on a plutt l'impression d'avoir affaire  un lobby de promotion du nuclaire qu'une agence de protection de l'environnement. Dire que les panneaux solaires produisent plus de dchet que les centrales nuclaires c'est une chose, en faire un argument en est une autre : plus de dchets ne veut pas forcment dire plus de danger (je pense que le nuclaire se pose toujours au-dessus - ne serait-ce qu'en terme de risque et d'impact). Et puis c'est dit  demi-mot, mais a reste toujours au final une question de gestion de ces dchets, plutt qu'une question de quantit.
Bref, je suis trs sceptique.

----------


## gabure

Cette tude n'est qu'une supercherie.
Elle considre que le panneau photovoltaque en fin de vie n'est qu'un dchet : faux! les panneau photovoltaque sont recyclables  plus de 98%.Le silicium, le verre, l'aluminium qui sont ces principaux composants sont entirement recyclables. Seul les joints et les matires plastiques des raccordements lectriques ne sont pas recycls aujourd'hui.
Il n'en est bien videmment pas de mme pour les combustibles d'une centrale nuclaire qui eux ont une dure de vie de plusieurs dizaine de milliers d'annes et sont beaucoup plus dangereux qu'un stock de panneaux photovoltaque en attente de recyclage. 
De plus, les auteurs de cette "tude" ne retiennent comme dchets que les combustibles puiss alors que le nuclaire produit infiniment plus de dchets :
dchets de prparation des combustibles (site de Narbone qui ne parvient pas  liminer des boues acides provenant du rafinange du minerais d'uraniumTous les matriels et matriaux utiliss en zone irradie,Les centrales elles mmes.  ce jour, aucune centrale n'a t dmantele. La seule centrale Franaise dfinitivement arrte (Brnilis) est en cours de dmantlement depuis plus de 25 ans. Personne ne sait comment terminer ce chantier qui n'est pourtant qu'une minuscule centrale exprimentale.
Je me demande si les quelques minutes que je viens de dpenser  tenter d'argumenter sont bien utiles... cette tude est tout simplement stupide!
En quelques mots  :  comparer comparer un stock de panneaux photovoltaques et  un stock de combustible nuclaire n'est vraiment pas srieux.

----------


## badpap

Encore un article qui compare ce qui n'est pas comparable et dont la conclusion sans appel est dans le titre.

On mlange tout (nergies Renouvelables et Photovoltaique) et on fait des confusions sur tout, sauf le nuclaire of course o tout est clair, simple et sans danger.

Faites un tour ici : http://decrypterlenergie.org/ et vous verrez le niveau d'information dans lequel on maintient les franais pour justifier la politique nergtique franaise qui est tout sauf participative et dmocratique. Mais le temps joue contre le nuclaire dont les couts augmentent de manire exponentielle. L'enjeu de ce type d'article : va-t-on remplacer les premires centrales nuclaires en bout de course par du renouvelable ou va-t-on payer une dernire gnration de centrales qui elles ne seront jamais remplaces car dans 50 ans le nuclaire c'est mort.

Pour faire rapide :
- Intermittence des ENR : oui pour l'olien et le solaire (thermique et photovoltaque), NON pour la biomasse, l'hydraulique, les mares et la gothermie : http://decrypterlenergie.org/les-ene...termittentes-2
- PV consommateurs de ressources minrales : http://decrypterlenergie.org/la-rare...-renouvelables 
- etc..

----------


## Ryu2000

> plus de dchets ne veut pas forcment dire plus de danger


C'est une tude sur un aspect prcis, seul les dchets sont pris en compte.

On peut faire plein de comparaison entre le nuclaire et le solaire :
- Qui produit le moins de dchet => Nuclaire
- Qui met le moins de CO => Nuclaire
- Qui est le moins dangereux => Solaire
- Qui n'est pas radioactif => Solaire
- Qui est le plus contrlable => Nuclaire
- Qui ne dpend pas du climat => Nuclaire

L c'est la comparaison dchet et effectivement le solaire utilise des mtaux lourds (comme dans les smartphones et les PC portables).

----------


## badpap

> - Qui met le moins de CO => Nuclaire


D'une part il faut comparer nergies Renouvelables et Nuclaire,

d'autre part le bilan CO2 n'est largement pas dfavorables aux ENR : http://decrypterlenergie.org/la-sort...issions-de-co2

----------


## TJ1985

> Parce que une olienne,  part se la prendre sur la tte un jour de grand vent si les pieds sont trop rouills, je ne vois pas de risques coteux.


Mme pas vrai ! Les oliennes sont des moulins  vent qui entranent des gnratrices, lesquelles ont besoin d'aimants ultra-puissants, lesquels sont faits de terres rares, dont l'extraction est extrmement polluante, ce qui fait qu'elles ne sont pas rares au sens strict mais surtout difficiles  extraire sans avoir une foule de manifestants sur son pas de porte, ce qui explique qu'on n'en produit pas des masses dans nos belles dmocraties. Ouf !
En rsum une olienne (que j'aime bien) installe  Bouin  provoqu une jolie accumulation de boues toxiques en Chine.
Rien n'est parfait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> d'autre part le bilan CO2 n'est largement pas dfavorables aux ENR


a dpend des tudes.
Le nuclaire met moins de CO2 que le solaire et l'olien
LE NUCLAIRE, UNE NERGIE FAIBLEMENT METTRICE DE CO2

De toute faon il ne faut pas scotch le CO, le CO participe  rendre la plante plus verte.
C'est excellent pour la croissance des plantes.




> Rien n'est parfait.


Les oliennes c'est mme trs loin d'tre parfait...
a cote chre  mettre en place, a cote chre  dmonter, a cote chre  entretenir, a consomme du courant, a produit peu, a dpend du vent, a crer plein de nuisances.

----------


## BenoitM

> Qui est le plus contrlable => Nuclaire


On l'a vu avec Tchernobyl
On l'a vu avec Fukushima
On le vois avec le nombre de fois qu'on arrte des centrales pour des problmes divers

----------


## TJ1985

> C'est une tude sur un aspect prcis, seul les dchets sont pris en compte.
> 
> On peut faire plein de comparaison entre le nuclaire et le solaire :
> - Qui produit le moins de dchet => Nuclaire  *Faux. Les dchets nuclaires doivent comprendre les installations. D'autre part ils ne sont pas recyclables*
> - Qui met le moins de CO => Nuclaire
> - Qui est le moins dangereux => Solaire
> - Qui n'est pas radioactif => Solaire
> - Qui est le plus contrlable => Nuclaire*Faux. J'ai rarement vu un panneau solaire s'emballer, mme sous les tropiques*
> - Qui ne dpend pas du climat => Nuclaire
> ...

----------


## TJ1985

> a consomme du courant


C'est pour les alimenter qu'on les relie au rseau, alors ? Il ne faut quand mme pas crire n'importe quoi tout le temps, il y a dj suffisamment de conneries qui circulent sans en rajouter.
Quant au CO2 bon pour les plantes, c'est en partie juste, le problme tant que nous ne sommes pas des salades, moi du moins. Donc je suis plus intress par une temprature agrable et prvisible et par du bon oxygne.

----------


## Daranc

Tchernobyl il y a polmique sur la cause : fausse manuvre , secousse sous la centrale
Fukushima , construire en bord de mer dans un pays ou les tsunami sont aussi frquent que les averses en Normandie c'est faire montre d'un optimisme dbordant
On les arrte? c'est plutt rassurant, a sous entends qu'on les surveillent 

les boues acides, les dechets des centrales : faux problme  :;): 
Le Clemenceau bourr d'amiante dmantibule ( en inde...voil un pays qu'il est bien, il y a subduction de la plaque indienne sous lHimalaya comme on connait cette zone de recouvrement des plaque il suffit de caser les dchets dans un trou peu profonds ( conomie de terrassement ) et a descends tout seul  ( de mmoire il me semble qu'on trouve encore de la plaque indienne  plusieurs centaines de kilomtres bon l'inde s'enfonce depuis environ 55million d'anne , a laisse encore quelque annes devant nous  ::mrgreen:: 
et les indiens sont habitus au catastrophe conomique (Bhopal)  ::weird::  
le vrai du vrai c'est de refiler les merde aux autres. En mtaux lourds, en lment radioactif ...
il est vrai qu'une zone de subduction serait en cour au large du portugal...a viterai mme des cots de transports  (par contre a va _subduquer combien de temps...)_

----------


## AndMax

> a descends tout seul


En combien de sicles a va descendre de 30 cm (si ton conteneur ne remonte pas car moins dense que la roche) ?  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est un peu comme l'ide de tout balancer vers le soleil. Soit on ne sait pas faire, soit on n'a pas le financement ou la socit capable surveiller/protger ces dchets pendant des millnaires.


Alors que pour recycler du solaire... l c'est faisable.  :8-):

----------


## dnaura

Mouhais, quand on va sur leur site , on s'apercoit que c'est une organisation pro nucleaire, qui dit notamment que si la france renonce  50% de son energie nucleaire cela augmentera de facon gigantesque les emissions de carbone .... sauf que ils font cette estimation en remplacant le nucleaire par 100% de gaz, pas d'energie renouvelable.
Tres discutable . ca fait des gros titres et du buzz si on ne lit pas les articles en detail.
De meme comparer la quantit des dechets du nucleaire et du 100% (encore!) solaire , ca n'a pas de sens. Il n'y pas que la quantit qui compte, mais la qualit et l'infulence sur l'environnement en cas d'accident comme precis par d'autres sur les reactions.
Ca sent le lobby pro nucleaire deguis en association ecolo a plein nez.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Mouhais, quand on va sur leur site , on s'apercoit que c'est une organisation pro nucleaire, qui dit notamment que si la france renonce  50% de son energie nucleaire cela augmentera de facon gigantesque les emissions de carbone .... sauf que ils font cette estimation en remplacant le nucleaire par 100% de gaz, pas d'energie renouvelable.
> Tres discutable . ca fait des gros titres et du buzz si on ne lit pas les articles en detail.
> De meme comparer la quantit des dechets du nucleaire et du 100% (encore!) solaire , ca n'a pas de sens. Il n'y pas que la quantit qui compte, mais la qualit et l'infulence sur l'environnement en cas d'accident comme precis par d'autres sur les reactions.
> Ca sent le lobby pro nucleaire deguis en association ecolo a plein nez.


De plus ils ne parlent que du nuclaire install. Mais il a fallu construire toute l'infrastructure et le matriel ncessaire au nuclaire. Et cela cote un fric fou, produit normment de dchets (thoriquement recyclables, eux) et du CO2, puisque a les obnubile, en quantit.

a me rappelle le dbat sur les trains, grand dada des "cologistes", alors qu'un kilomtre de voie ferre a un cot sans commune mesure avec une route asphalte. Tout a pour faire rouler de lourds wagons qui ne transportent souvent que peu de personnes avec de l'nergie lectrique venue d'on ne sait d'o avec une dperdition gigantesque. Ils schaient les cours de thermodynamique ces ingnieurs qui nous prennent pour des cons ?

----------


## oooopppp

Putain une demi heure  rdiger un. Texte vraiment pas con et je le perd pour des histoires de tps de cookies de connexion la rage ... Froid + versionobile du Site pas cool, j'avais autre chose chose faire ...

----------


## Jipt

> Putain une demi heure  rdiger un. Texte vraiment pas con et je le perd pour des histoires de tps de cookies de connexion la rage


Quand je veux/dois faire un texte important, je le fais en local sur mon bureau, genre "post.txt" et quand cette chose est bonne (CTRL-S toutes les minutes, nul n'est  l'abri d'un 'blme) je me connecte et je la poste.
Fastoche, non ?
Une fois post, "clic droit / Supprimer" sur le fichier et voil -- serein, le mec !

----------


## oooopppp

Et oui quand je code  chaque instruction CTRL S mais comme tu peux le voir je suis pas chez moi et sur droid (pas sur froid) et comme je galre (c'est rcent je suis toujours sur PC ) j'ai mme pas de bloc note dessus, mes doigts sont trop gros et franchement c'est clairement mal foutu c'est bien pour crire lol ou wech ou envoyer du smiley pour le reste la happy technologie me pompe un temps incroyable de plus que cette semaine je me suis tap 3 techno  assimiler alors oui je plussoi ☺ (ils sont moches ces smileys !)
Bref je dmontrait que le nuclaire c'est nul que j'ai rencontr qqun qui bossait dedans qui avait 3 cancers en mme temps qui me disait que a ne craignait rien sur notre nuclaire est militaire, mal exploit et dangereux, qu'il existait des centrales au sodium je crois mais que le nuclaire ne sert  rien d'autre qu' fabriquer des bombes car tout marche au 24 volts ou presque, mme aux USA ils sont au 120 volts mais dommage mon texte tait bien, construit et argument gnnrr ! Vraiment trop petit ce "clavier" tactile ! ( Je me languis le clavier virtuel paramtrable projet en grand et en 3d devant soi ...)
L je me suis mfi j'ai sauvegard ...

"Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues quand ce message a t envoy

Le message que vous avez entr est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger  au moins 2 caractres."

----------


## vipers61

Le pige de ces nergies 'propres' est de croire qu'elles le sont!
Toute fabrication d'nergie a un impact sur l'environnement. Donc, plus on en consommera, plus on abmera. Mme les barrages hydro-lectriques, considrs comme une source propre, sont des bombes  mthane (gaz  effet de serre) et des catastrophes pour la bio-diversit...
Le pige est d'autant plus pervers que ces nergies 'renouvelables' avec l'effet 'bonne conscience', pousseraient mme  consommer un peu plus, vu que a nous cote moins cher (ben oui, hein, le soleil ou le vent, c'est gratuit!)

Bref, tant que l'humanit continuera  augmenter ses besoins nergtiques, on n'est pas prs de voir la plante se relever! (et y'a pas 15 solutions: revenir  l'ge de la pierre taille ou diminuer la population mondiale!)

Pour plus de prcisions:
http://partage-le.com/2017/07/letran...icolas-casaux/

----------


## Chauve souris

> Putain une demi heure  rdiger un. Texte vraiment pas con et je le perd pour des histoires de tps de cookies de connexion la rage ... Froid + versionobile du Site pas cool, j'avais autre chose chose faire ...


Un "dveloppeur Web" qui n'a pas l'instinct sauvegarde ? Noooon ! Tout bavassage que je produis est ponctu de Ctrl-A et Ctrl-C et, si a devient consquent, un Ctrl-V dans un petit fichier texte qui traine sur le bureau appel "Cahier de brouillon". Tout particulirement utile pour des sites mal foutus comme les administrations qui te doivent de l'argent (comme c'est bizarre, ceux qui t'en demandent, impts par exemple, fonctionnent trs bien). Et puis dveloppez.com fait une sauvegarde automatique un peu comme Word. Dlicate attention. Je me souviens avoir rdig un truc un peu long et j'ouvre une fentre pour rechercher un truc et, gourance, je ferme celle de developpez.com. Mais quand je l'ai rouvert et repris la discussion, oh joie, mon papotage avait t conserv.

----------


## Jipt

> Bref, tant que l'humanit continuera  augmenter ses besoins nergtiques, on n'est pas prs de voir la plante se relever ! (et y a pas 15 solutions : revenir  l'ge de la pierre taille ou diminuer la population mondiale !)


Ben oui ! (quoiqu'un peu excessif, non ? _Small is beautiful_ a ne pourrait pas suffire ?  :8-): )
Mais... :



> tout le monde prend l'avion en 2017... C'est pas rserv aux personnes aux revenus amples


Et a a t pluss...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ben oui ! (quoiqu'un peu excessif, non ? _Small is beautiful_ a ne pourrait pas suffire ? )
> Mais... :
> 
> Et a a t pluss...


Vous vous rendez compte un peu de ce que vous dite !
En gros au nom de la sacro-sainte cologie faut plus voyager, plus se reproduire, et revenir  l'age de pierre (plus de pc gaming, smartphone, lave vaisselle, ampoule lectrique...).

De toute manire d'ici 2040 dj on pourra plus acheter de voiture neuve qui marche au ptrole, on est large puisqu'on estime qu'on aura encore du ptrole pendant 50ans


Pour l'uranium j'ai plus la source mais j'avais vue qu'on en aurait encore jusqu la fin du sicle 2090-2100, la aussi on est large pour mettre en place les alternatives ncessaire, dont le projet iter.
Donc No panic, le ptrole n'a jamais t aussi bon march, mais le gouvernement le cache en haussant les taxes.

@jipt, les smart cities sont des villes intelligente relies  des super ordinateurs qui optimise au mieux les ressources de la ville pour amliorer la vie des concitoyen. Vous pouvez dj en voir les effets dans certains quartier de lyons.
A terme quand nous aurons atteint l'exascale, on pourra d'avantage mieu optimis les ressources, et apporter une mdecine personnaliser avec une meilleur dtections des cancers par exemple ou des tumeurs

----------


## oooopppp

Voil encore sous drle de id ...

Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues quand ce message a t envoy

Le message que vous avez entr est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger  au moins 2 caractres.

----------


## destouches

Je me gausse ! 
Qui a command cette tude ? AREVA ? La Tohoku Electric Power Company ? Environnemental Progress !!! Cela pue la compromission et le fumier des fermes du Gvaudan (qui polluent moins, soit en crivant, que les piles des cartes mres Gigabyte).
Autant comparer la politique conomique de Macron et le comportement des cphalopodes benthiques en eaux douces...
N'importe nawak !!! :8O: 
ლ(ಠ益ಠ)ლ

----------


## Jipt

> Vous vous rendez compte un peu de ce que vous dite !
> En gros au nom de la sacro-sainte cologie faut plus voyager, plus se reproduire, et revenir  l'ge de pierre (plus de pc gaming, smartphone, lave vaisselle, ampoule lectrique...).


Ne pas confondre besoins (vitaux) et envies (passagres). Et tout l'art des publicitaires grassement pays par un systme conomique qui a grandement besoin d'eux pour continuer  crotre (sinon il s'effondre sur lui-mme) est justement de nous marteler dans la tronche que nos envies passagres sont des besoins imprieux.
Sont trs forts ces gens-l...
Comme si on avait besoin d'aller se faire bronzer le cul 7 jours/8 nuits aux Antilles sinon on meurt. N'importe quoi...

----------


## destouches

Mme pas besoin de l'crire...  ::aie::

----------


## destouches

_Comme si on avait besoin d'aller se faire bronzer le cul 7 jours/8 nuits aux Antilles sinon on meurt. N'importe quoi..._ 

Je prconise, et d'une; ne pas faire d'enfants (mais baiser  tout va quand mme),et de deux; prendre en cong pay un lundi ou un vendredi par semaine pour rendre hommage  Paul Lafargue.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ne pas confondre besoins (vitaux) et envies (passagres). Et tout l'art des publicitaires grassement pays par un systme conomique qui a grandement besoin d'eux pour continuer  crotre (sinon il s'effondre sur lui-mme) est justement de nous marteler dans la tronche que nos envies passagres sont des besoins imprieux.
> Sont trs forts ces gens-l...
> Comme si on avait besoin d'aller se faire bronzer le cul 7 jours/8 nuits aux Antilles sinon on meurt. N'importe quoi...


bah moi je part en runion (en avion) cette anne. Mon bilan carbone doit etre trs mauvais mais j'aime voyager.
Quoique un parisien qui part en voiture (avec l'autoroute) dans le sud, en aquitaine ou Bretagne c'est loins dtre colos aussi...
Jipt vas au bout de ton raisonnement et reste chez toi cet t, part en vacance en vlo dans un terrain vague du village d'a cot.

Faut profiter de la vie et pas rentrer dans les extremes en vivant comme  l'age de pierre et en bouffant vegan  ::ptdr:: 




> Comme si on avait besoin d'aller se faire bronzer le cul 7 jours/8 nuits aux Antilles sinon on meurt. N'importe quoi...


Chacun dpense son argent comme il veut.

----------


## destouches

_Chacun dpense son argent comme il veut._

Une pense qui restera dans les annales  :;):

----------


## Chauve souris

Je crois utile de redire un truisme : une grosse pollution par un tout petit nombre est bien moins grave qu'une petite pollution  par un tres grand nombre. Soit, formule (tiens, mon clavier me fait des farces) de faon dialectique : les changements quantitatifs entrainent des changements qualitatifs.

La seule chose sur laquelle s'excite nos politicards c'est le rechauffisme et c'est la seule chose pour laquelle l'espece humaine n'y est pour rien. Par contre toutes les pollutions et, a terme, epuisement des ressources provient de la seule cause qui est tabou d'en parler : la surpopulation humaine.

Je vous envoie a la lecture de l'article de Stephen Hawking pour qui il est important de trouver d'autres mondes que cette planete de plus en plus petite, polluee et surpeuplee : http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/sci...e_1920018.html. Mon impression de biologiste confirme cette necessite au vu de la degerescence de plus en plus evidente de l'espece humaine.

Nota : quelqu'un a-t-il une idee de pourtquoi mon clavier deconne ? Change par un autre c'est pareil.

----------


## Jipt

> terme, puisement des ressources provient de la seule cause qui est tabou d'en parler : la surpopulation humaine.


Non ! La surconsommation imbcile et artificiellement pousse pour le seul bnfice des actionnaires en russissant  faire croire aux neuneux qu'ils seront plus heureux aux Antilles ou avec un nouveau PC-Gamer tous les six mois  ::massacre:: 

Il y a largement la place pour vivre  une dizaine de milliards, quand on aura dcid d'arrter de faire pousser des palmiers pour l'huile des bagnoles !




> Nota : quelqu'un a-t-il une idee de pourtquoi mon clavier deconne ? Change par un autre c'est pareil.


Reboote ?
Ou t'as le doigt qui a enfl (d'autres, c'est les chevilles,  ::mouarf:: ) et tu choppes 2 touches  la fois ?

----------


## agripp

Plomb, cadmium, mercure... Ce sont l des dchets recyclables et le danger qu'ils prsentent n'a rien  voir avec celui des dchets nuclaires... D'ailleurs comme on va fabriquer de plus en plus de panneaux solaires, le cot de ces matires premires va augmenter et le recyclage deviendra forcment rentable... Je me demande si cette agence pour les nergies propres n'est pas  la solde du lobby nuclaire.

----------


## Jipt

> Vous vous rendez compte un peu de ce que vous dite !
> En gros au nom de la sacro-sainte cologie faut plus voyager, plus se reproduire, et revenir  l'ge de pierre (plus de pc gaming, *smartphone*, lave vaisselle, ampoule lectrique...).


Deux petites extraits de _La Liste de mes envies_ (remarquable !), de Grgoire Delacourt, il le dit beaucoup mieux que moi :



> Il passe ses aprs-midis aux terrasses des cafs pour essayer de se faire des amis. Les discussions sont rares. Les gens sont seuls avec leurs tlphones. Ils lancent des milliers de mots dans le vide de leurs vies.





> Oui je pense que tout va trop vite. On parle trop vite. On rflchit trop vite, quand on rflchit ! On envoie des mails, des textos sans se relire, on perd llgance de lorthographe, la politesse, le sens des choses. Jai vu des enfants publier des photos deux sur Facebook o ils vomissent. Non, non, je ne suis pas contre le progrs ; jai juste peur quil isole davantage les gens. Le mois dernier, une jeune fille a voulu mourir, elle a prvenu ses 237 amis et personne ne lui a rpondu. Pardon ? Oui, elle est morte. Elle sest pendue. Personne ne lui a dit que ctait vingt minutes datroces douleurs. Quon a toujours envie dtre sauv. Quil ny a que le silence qui rpond aux suppliques asphyxies.





> Jipt, va au bout de ton raisonnement et reste chez toi cet t, part en vacance en vlo dans un terrain vague du village d' ct.


C'est ce qui est prvu, c'est comme a depuis des annes et je m'en porte trs bien.
Quand je vois la cohue  Venise ou Dubrovnik, beuark !




> Faut profiter de la vie et pas rentrer dans les extrmes en vivant comme  l'ge de pierre et *en bouffant vegan*


Si tu savais comme c'est bon...

----------


## Chauve souris

> Il y a largement la place pour vivre  une dizaine de milliards, quand on aura dcid d'arrter de faire pousser des palmiers pour l'huile des bagnoles !


Tu va en voir un aperu quand les "migrants" (= envahisseurs illgaux mais migrants a fait bien en langage bobo) auront envahi ton territoire et t'auront impos leur loi (charia). 
Je vais -encore - faire le biologiste de service mais le territoire est une notion de syncologie (dynamique des populations) et toutes les bestioles ont leur territoire qu'il soit individuel ou collectif et on est pri de ne pas l'envahir. Ceux qui, par dgnrescence, n'ont plus le dynamisme de dfendre leur territoire se font rapidement envahir et sont limins. Par analogie avec la programmation objet le territoire est une "classe de base", chez l'espce humaine elle est surcharge en nation, patrie, etc.

A ce sujet un savant maudit car n'allant pas dans le politiquement correct de l'idologie bobo fut, en plus de Jacques-Yves Cousteau qui, lui-aussi, dnonait la surpopulation, particulirement dans la bande ctire dont elle dtruisait la richesse biologique marine, Claude Lvi-Strauss. Ci dessous la rflexion  son sujet d'un intervenant avec lequel je suis en total accord :




> "L'anthropologue Claude Lvi-Strauss nous aide  mettre des mots sur le phnomne de l'immigration de masse. De faon prophtique, il avait mis en garde contre les consquences de l'effritement des frontires au nom d'un universalisme et multiculturalisme destructeur: La fusion progressive de populations jusqu'alors spares par la distance gographique, ainsi que par des barrires linguistiques et culturelles, marquait la fin d'un monde qui fut celui des hommes pendant des centaines de millnaires, quand ils vivaient en petits groupes durablement spars les uns des autres et qui voluaient chacun de faon diffrente, tant sur le plan biologique que sur le plan culturel. 
> Et Lvi-Strauss de s'en prendre au mouvement qui entrane l'humanit vers une civilisation mondiale, destructrice de ces vieux particularismes auxquels revient l'honneur d'avoir cr les valeurs esthtiques et spirituelles, qui donnent son prix  la vie, et que nous recueillons prcieusement dans les bibliothques et dans les muses parce que nous nous sentons de moins en moins certains d'tre capables d'en produire d'aussi videntes. 
> Pour l'anthropologue, toute cration vritable implique une certaine surdit  l'appel d'autres valeurs, pouvant aller jusqu' leur refus, sinon mme leur ngation. Car on ne peut,  la fois, se fondre dans la jouissance de l'autre, s'identifier  lui, et se maintenir diffrent . Cette rflexion, d'une grande radicalit mais aussi particulirement lucide, lui fut durablement reproche  une poque o l'antiracisme et le sans-frontirisme rgnaient en matres."


Ce que dnonce Lvi-Strauss est mis en place par le plan Kalergi qui consiste  faire des peuples une masse sans racines culturelles donc aisment manipulable. C'est ce que cherche  tablir Angela Merkel en Europe avec, bien sr, la bndiction de l'imprialisme US et son complice Macron.

Et aussi, considrant qu'il n'y a plus rien  faire que la fuite, il y a l'expatriation, bien plus radicale que la mienne, prconise par Stephen Hawkings qui se rend bien compte que l'humanit,  croupir sur cette plante surpeuple, pollue et qui sera en tat de guerre civile (ou trangre) permanente, n'a qu'une chose  faire si elle ne veut pas disparatre, lancer des voyages au long cours vers des exo plantes.




> Reboote ?
> Ou t'as le doigt qui a enfl (d'autres, c'est les chevilles, ) et tu choppes 2 touches  la fois ?


Non, en fait je m'tais ramass quelques vilaines bbtes nettoyes au zyklon b avec Maleware-Antimalware. Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi cela s'en prenait  mon clavier et uniquement les touches mortes espagnoles.

----------


## Jipt

'lut,

Salut,

tu mlanges deux choses : j'ai dit qu'il y avait la place pour une dizaine de milliards, sous-entendu quitablement rpartie sur l'ensemble de la surface, un peu comme jusqu' maintenant.

Mais en sous-main ou inconsciemmment, je ne sais, "on" (les "gouvernants" [avant on disait les "seigneurs"]) fait tout ce qu'il faut pour dstabiliser la vie des gens l o ils ont toujours vcu, donc ils fuient.
Brigitte Fontaine le chante dans une chanson que je ne retrouve pas et qui dit comme a que "_depuis la nuit des temps l'Homme marche_" : quand y a plus rien  bouffer l o on est, quand la mer monte tellement qu'elle envahit ta grotte, quand il te pleut sur la gueule et pendant des annes des bombes au napalm, au phosphore,  sous-munitions, chimiques, atomiques mme, j'en passe et des meilleures (et tout a _made in ici_ ["Nos emplois ! Nos emplois !" qu'ils gueulent dans les manifs, ..culs !]), ben c'est logique que tu ailles voir ailleurs si c'est moins pire.
En gros on rcolte ici ce qu'on sme l-bas.

Quant  ta citation, elle est sympa *au premier abord* mais elle ne va pas au fond des choses et  ce compte-l, alors, fallait pas inventer Internet et en reculant un peu, pas plus la poste internationale : chacun derrire ses frontires avec des miradors aux quatre coins, mais je trouve a un peu concon.

_In fine_, si je me fais envahir par des "chariahistes", c'est un peu ma faute : je ne suis pas  Hambourg  me battre contre les abrutis qui nous imposent ce monde de merde.
Je n'ai que ce que je mrite, mme si a fait mal au Q.




> Je vais -encore - faire le biologiste de service mais le territoire est une notion de syncologie (dynamique des populations) et toutes les bestioles ont leur territoire qu'il soit individuel ou collectif et on est pri de ne pas l'envahir.


Et si le territoire de la bestiole humaine c'tait la plante ? 
Avec chacun ses gots et ses couleurs : je ne pourrais pas vivre dans les dserts blancs et glacs des Inuits, par exemple, de la mme manire que je peux supposer que ceux qui ont l'habitude de dormir sous leur chameau les yeux dans les toiles doivent avoir du mal dans la 42e rue  New York city, tu vois l'ide ?

----------


## RyzenOC

@Chauve souris @Jipt c'est quoi le rapport avec les panneaux solaire photovoltaque  ::weird:: 

Je me rencontre (pardon mon correcteur  bugg) rends compte qu'on part sur du HS depuis 2-3 pages, il serait bon de revenir sur le sujet et de crer un autre topic pour parler des migrants.

----------


## Jipt

> Je me *rencontre* qu'on part sur du HS depuis 2-3 pages, il serait bon de revenir sur le sujet et de crer un autre topic pour parler des migrants.


Tu te *rends compte*, quand mme, que tu *racontes* n'importe quoi avec ton histoire de *rencontre* ?

Et que par ailleurs tout est li en ce bas monde : qui va monter les panneaux photovoltaques si ce n'est des migrants puisqu'il parait qu'ici plus personne ne veut bosser ?

Tu vois, tout est dans tout, c'est pas nouveau.

PS : perso je me *rencontre* tous les matins dans la glace de ma salle de bain,  ::ptdr::

----------


## pierdieum

Oui, le photovoltaque, comme toutes les activits humaines, produit des dchets et est polluant.
Mais dans cet article, la comparaison entre l'nergie nuclaire et l'nergie photovoltaque n'est pas convenable.
Pour le solaire, on prend l'ensemble du panneau solaire, et pour le nuclaire on prend seulement les combustibles uss. Pourquoi ne pas intgrer aussi les milliers de tonnes de bton et d'acier de l'ensemble de la centrale nuclaire ? Ou alors il faudrait limiter les dchets solaires  partie du silicium rellement actif dans l'acte de la transformation nergtique.

Et on pourrait aussi prendre en compte le temps : les dchets radioactifs doivent tre surveills pendant des milliers d'annes, beaucoup plus que les dchets des panneaux photovoltaques.

Bref, ces chiffres ne servent  rien ou presque.

----------


## Jipt

> Pourquoi ne pas intgrer aussi les milliers de tonnes de bton et d'acier de l'ensemble de la centrale nuclaire ? Ou alors il faudrait limiter les dchets solaires  partir du silicium rellement actif dans l'acte de la transformation nergtique.


Pi faudrait prendre en compte la quantit d'nergie utilise pour partir du sable et du minerai de fer et arriver au bton et  l'acier, avec tous les dgts collatraux que a entrane (surconsomation de sable --> disparition de plages au Maroc, par ex, mais aussi explosion de la puissance de la mafia asiatique).




> Bref, ces chiffres ne servent  rien ou presque.


servent *absolument*  rien !  :;):

----------


## Chauve souris

> @Chauve souris @Jipt c'est quoi le rapport avec les panneaux solaire photovoltaque 
> 
> Je me rencontre (pardon mon correcteur  bugg) rends compte qu'on part sur du HS depuis 2-3 pages, il serait bon de revenir sur le sujet et de crer un autre topic pour parler des migrants.


Ben non ce n'est pas si loign du sujet. Nous avons vu que la pollution  peut-tre qualitative (les dchets nuclaires qui sont compltement diffrents des dchets normaux) mais aussi quantitative. Dans ce dernier cas la pollution est directement proportionnelle  la quantit d'humains sur la plante.

Et je rpte cet aphorisme philosophique : les changements quantitatifs entrainent des changements qualitatifs. Dans le cas que j'ai cit en rponse  Jipt qui avance imprudemment que le quantitatif humain n'a pas d'importance, j'ai fait rfrence  Lvi-Strauss. C'est que, des voyageurs curieux allant dans d'autres pays ce n'est pas nouveau, a remonte  la plus haute antiquit. Et cela n'a jamais pos de problme. Les miradors dont parle Jipt c'tait les tours de gardes pour signaler les vraies invasions militaires. Dans le cas que j'ai cit on a le dlire de gardes ctes franais et italiens qui non seulement ne font pas leur travail mais se transforment en passeurs d'illgaux.

Autrement dit on subit, sinon on est d'affreux racistes, la pollution humaine de gens qui sont incapables  la fois de contrler leur nombre et d'assumer le dveloppement de leur pays. Sr que les interventions des occidentaux n'ont rien fait pour arranger les choses mais ce ne sont pas eux qui ont cr cette surpopulation dlirante et qui ne trouvent que les massacres aveugles pour tenter de se rguler.

Je vous invite  lire ce qu'on a crit sur le plan Kalergi dont nous voyons qu'il est en oeuvre en Europe.

En mme temps les voyageurs au sens de la premire poque on leur met des btons dans les roues. Par exemple personnel j'avais invit, pour les vacances, un jeune ami marocain menuisier qui dsirait voir la France et faire du bateau avec moi. Il avait demand et obtenu son passeport, ce qui n'est pas rien au Maroc, la preuve c'est que le pacha (l'quivalent du prfet), en personne, le lui a remis. J'avais, de mon ct, fait faire un certificat d'hbergement auprs de ma mairie. Et bien ce visa de tourisme lui a t refus. Sans motif. Au consulat de Fez qui, contrairement  tous les consulats que j'ai pu voir, n'est pas tenu par des franais mais par des marocains et, devant la porte, un policier marocain m'a interdit,  moi franais, de rentrer dans le consulat de France.


Ce qui est la preuve vidente que le dferlement des actuels envahisseurs ("migrants" en langage bobo) a un tout autre but que le voyage ou "l'amiti entre les peuples" par l'enrichissement de nos cultures. 

Mais ceci, le plan Kalergi, n'aurait jamais pu tre mis en oeuvre sans cette surpopulation tiers-mondesque. Et cette pollution humaine me proccupe plus que celle des dchets, ne vous en dplaise, c'est aussi une des raisons pour laquelle j'ai mis 9669 km entre mon ancien patelin et le nouveau.




> Et si le territoire de la bestiole humaine c'tait la plante ?


Un non sens ! Mme les oiseaux migrateurs ont leurs territoires aux extrmits de leur migration. Et puis on ne parle pas de "bestiole humaine" mais de groupes humains.  C'est comme si, constatant que les rats se rpartissent sur toute la plante dans des habitats les plus divers, tu considrais que leur territoire est la Terre. Si tu confonds les variables globales et les variables locales tu peux retourner  la case dpart de l'initiation  la programmation procdurale.

----------


## Jipt

> Dans le cas que j'ai cit on a le dlire de gardes ctes franais et italiens qui non seulement ne font pas leur travail mais se transforment en passeurs d'illgaux.


Et qu'est-ce que tu veux qu'ils fassent ? Qu'ils les enfoncent sous l'eau ? Je te sens nerv, l, ce soir (ici).




> Autrement dit on subit, sinon on est d'affreux racistes, la pollution humaine de gens qui sont incapables  la fois de contrler leur nombre et d'assumer le dveloppement de leur pays.


Notion occidentale ! Je pense que ces gens-l,  poil dans la brousse pour prendre une image caricaturale, taient probablement plus heureux avant qu'on ne dcouvre les richesses de leurs pays.




> Au consulat de Fez qui, contrairement  tous les consulats que j'ai pu voir, n'est pas tenu par des franais mais par des marocains et, devant la porte, un policier marocain m'a interdit,  moi franais, de rentrer dans le consulat de France.


_Si les c0ns volaient, on vivrait tout le temps  l'ombre_, c'est bien connu. a t'est tomb dessus, pas d'bol, a arrive, je comprends que a nerve.




> C'est comme si, constatant que les rats se rpartissent sur toute la plante dans des habitats les plus divers, tu considrais que leur territoire est la Terre.


Ben oui. 
Pas toi ? Et les baleines qui passent d'un ocan  l'autre, de tout en haut  tout en bas ? (et bouffent nos tonnes de plastiques divers et varis au passage, les pauvres...)
Et il doit y en avoir d'autres, auxquelles on ne pense pas, l maintenant.
Faut arrter avec ces frontires, c'est pas vivable ce truc.




> Si tu confonds les variables globales et les variables locales tu peux retourner  la case dpart de l'initiation  la programmation procdurale.


Je ne les confonds pas, je te rassure, je suis juste bien persuad qu'il faut les deux pour s'en sortir.

----------


## TryExceptEnd

La diffrence entre le solaire et le nuclaire : les dchets du solaire sont entirement recyclable alors que ceux du nuclaire ne le sont pas, ils sont dangereux et pour trs longtemps.
Alors affirmer que le solaire et plus polluant que le nuclaire il faut tre financ par le lobby nuclaire justement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Envoy par Ryu2000
> 
> 
> - Qui est le plus contrlable => Nuclaire
> 
> 
> On l'a vu avec Tchernobyl
> On l'a vu avec Fukushima
> On le vois avec le nombre de fois qu'on arrte des centrales pour des problmes divers


Pas "contrlable" dans ce sens la !
Contrlable dans le sens : "je choisi la quantit d'nergie que je produis" et je produis la nuit.
Parce que les panneaux solaires la nuit n'ont pas un rendement top.
Un peu comme les oliennes quand il n'y a pas de vent...

La consommation humaine n'est pas li au vent ni au soleil.
Il est possible de consommer plus de courant la nuit que la journe.




> C'est pour les alimenter qu'on les relie au rseau, alors ? Il ne faut quand mme pas crire n'importe quoi tout le temps


C'est pas n'importe quoi :

ELECTRICIT : LES OLIENNES CONSOMMENT PARFOIS PLUS QU'ELLES NE PRODUISENT



> "Lnergie propre du vent" continue pourtant  fasciner une certaine tranche de la population, qui smerveille du mouvement majestueux des pales des oliennes. *Certains dentre eux semblent ignorer que leur production dlectricit est fonction du cube de la vitesse du vent et tombe  une valeur infime en dessous de 7m/s, entrainant mme un soutirage sur le rseau pour lalimentation de leurs systmes de refroidissement, frein de nacelle, hacheurs de puissance et servitudes diverses qui doivent imprativement tre alimentes en permanence, mme quand le vent est insuffisant pour produire quoi que ce soit.* Leurs priodes de forte production ne correspondant pas, par nature,  ceux des besoins de la consommation.


Quand lolienne consomme plus dlectricit quelle nen produit
Bon l c'est diffrent, c'est un particulier qui a fait installer une olienne...
En fait les entreprises qui font le calcul de la productivit  esprer mentent, ils trichent sur la simulation.

Et l ils disent que la consommation lectrique d'une olienne est ngligeable :
Lolienne a-t-elle rellement besoin de beaucoup d'nergie



> Cette consommation reste cependant marginale en regard de ce quune olienne produit comme nergie. A titre dexemple, une olienne de 2 MW consomme entre 0,8 et 4 MWh/an alors quelle produit en moyenne prs de 4400 MWh/an (olienne de type Enercon E-82 installe en Wallonie avec un rgime de vent moyen).

----------


## Daranc

::mrgreen:: Putain a c'est un fil qu'il est bien! qu'il est bon
on en a deux pour le prix d'un ::mouarf:: 
un colo/nuclaire
et un sur la manire de poster 
Cool...

----------


## Zirak

> Autrement dit on subit, sinon on est d'affreux racistes


Ou parce que tu essais de coller sur le dos de l'immigration des choses qui n'ont rien  voir avec le sujet en cours (comme rgulirement) ? 

C'est quoi le rapport entre les migrants et le fait de savoir si les panneaux solaires polluent plus ou moins que le nuclaire ?  ::roll:: 





> C'est que, des voyageurs curieux allant dans d'autres pays ce n'est pas nouveau, a remonte  la plus haute antiquit. Et cela n'a jamais pos de problme.


Ah bah c'est sr que quand pour aller  l'autre bout du monde, tu avais le choix entre une charrette tire par un ne, ou de prendre un bateau propuls par le vent / des rameurs / esclaves, a posait moins de problmes de pollution que les X milliers de litres de krosne cram par un Boeing...  ::aie:: 

C'est sr qu'avec une telle logique, on va aller loin...





> Autrement dit on subit, sinon on est d'affreux racistes, la pollution humaine de gens qui sont incapables  la fois de *contrler leur nombre et d'assumer le dveloppement de leur pays*. Sr que les interventions des occidentaux n'ont rien fait pour arranger les choses mais ce ne sont pas eux qui ont cr cette surpopulation dlirante et qui ne trouvent que les massacres aveugles pour tenter de se rguler.


Ils ne contrlent pas leur nombre, peut-tre aussi car il sont moins dvelopps justement non ? Et qu'ils n'ont pas forcment (niveau accessibilit ou tarifaire),  disposition tout ce qu'il faut pour ?

Que leur dveloppement est ralentit car de nombreux pays s'accaparent leurs ressources ? Ressources que l'on va chercher nous,  l'autre bout du monde, en polluant bien au passage.

Et oui, ils n'ont que trouver les massacres aveugles, bien entendu, car il n'y a que des fous furieux qui s'entretuent la-bas... Si on reste juste sur la Syrie, c'est trop vite oublier que tout  commenc par des famines, lies  des scheresses inhabituelles, de la  y voir un lien avec le rchauffement climatique gnr essentiellement par les pays "dvelopps"...

Il va y avoir de plus en plus de migrants "climatiques", et tous ne viendront pas que de pays arabo-musulmans, quel discours tiendras-tu car pour justifier cela, quand tes discours lourds de sous-entendus sur les pays islamiques ne suffiront plus ???

----------


## RyzenOC

@Zirak j'ai propos plus haut de crer un autre topic pour parler de ce sujet, mais hlas on m'a envoy balad....tu perd ton temps  ::(: 

Pour rsumer le sujet:

En vrit je vous le dit, c'est pas les migrants ou le nuclaire le problme, mais bien les hommes crabes. C'est de leurs faute tous les problmes que l'on rencontre aujourd'hui.
Plus proccupant encore leurs populations augmente de manire incontrlable.
La fin de l'homme est proche, ils nous exterminerons avant 2050  cause de leurs pollution.

La seul solution pour lutter contre les hommes crabe c'est de rester chez soit dans un terrain vague et de ne surtout plus prendre la voiture et l'avion, surtout si c'est pour aller aux Antilles car les les paradisiaque c'est mal (il y'a beaucoup d'homme crabe la bas)
et rend compte =! rencontre
Il ne faut plus que compter sur les oliennes et le solaire et ne plus dpenser son fric inutilement dans un lave vaisselle ou un pc Gaming par exemple. de toute faon la nuit c'est fait pour dormir donc pas besoin dlectricit. Quand aux systmes critique fiert technologique de l'humanit comme les super ordinateurs et co on oublie directe sa consomme trop, retour l'age de pierre c'est mieux.


Plus srieusement, il est utopique de croire que l'olien et le solaire couvrirons 100% de nos besoins. Faire un retour technologique en arrire serait encore plus dbile, les ordinateurs et les avions nous apporte beaucoup en confort et en esprance de vie. Non l'humanit n'est pas prt de disparatre.
Quand au rchauffement climatique, les centrales nuclaire n'en sont pas responsable, donc c'est HS, pareil pour les rfugies climatique ou syriens.

----------


## Zirak

> retour l'age de pierre c'est mieux.


Sans aller jusque l, Jipt n'a pas compltement tord hein, une certaine "dcroissance" ne ferait pas de mal, tu n'as pas besoin de changer de Smartphone, de pc (gaming ou non), ou de que sais-je encore, tous les ans, juste car un nouveau modle est sorti, alors que celui que tu as fonctionne encore trs bien...

Est-ce que l'on a vraiment besoin d'un lave-vaisselle lorsque l'on vit seul ou seulement  2 ?

Est-ce que l'on a besoin d'avoir des tlviseurs dans X pices de la maison ? 

Etc. Etc. 

On peut tout  fait garder un niveau de confort trs correct, sans pour autant surconsommer afin de seulement engraisser quelques actionnaires... 



(alors je dis "tu", car je m'adresse  toi, mais peut-tre que tu ne fais pas parti de ces gens l, donc ne le prend pas pour toi)

----------


## Il Dodo

Mme si l'article provient d'une source pro-nuclaire, la question mrite tout de mme de s'y pencher.

Dj, au niveau pollution, il ne faut pas oublier qu'un panneau photovoltaque n'quivaut pas en terme de source lectrique  une centrale nuclaire. Une centrale de panneaux photovoltaques non plus d'ailleurs. De plus, une cuve nuclaire dure beaucoup plus longtemps qu'un panneau (et donc qu'un groupe de panneau,  puissance fournie quivalente).

Certes, les pollutions ne sont pas les mmes. Mais si on peut plus ou moins contrler les polluants liquides et solides (cadmium, plomb, produits de fission nuclaire, ...), les polluants gazeux sont rejets directement dans l'atmosphre. Or, il me semble que la construction de silice (produit essentiel d'un panneau photovoltaque) produit normment de monoxyde de carbone entre autre. Et a, a ne se recycle pas.

Certains ont parl de pourquoi faire de l'lectricit de manire complique quand on peut faire plus simple. Alors pourquoi utiliser des panneaux photovoltaques quand on peut faire des fours solaires ?

Je pense que les sources d'nergie renouvelable ont une place dans notre parc de centrales lectriques. En particulier quand j'ai entendu ce matin  la radio que l'Australie avait un projet de super batterie pour stocker l'lectricit d'oliennes et la fournir de manire plus rgulire dans le rseau lectrique.
Car le principal dfaut, pour le moment, de la plupart des nergies renouvelables est leur irrgularit, alors que nos rseaux lectriques ont besoin d'un apport rgulier d'lectricit.
Cependant, je suis absolument contre les panneaux photovoltaques : compars aux fours solaires, leur avantage ne rsident que dans la miniaturisation. Ils ne sont donc utiles que pour des systmes autonomes qui n'ont pas la place pour une vritable centrale lectrique (calculatrices, panneaux d'autoroutes, tlphones d'une zone dsertique, satellites, ...).

Quant  la gestion des dchets nuclaires :

L'expdition vers le Soleil est une solution que nous savons faire techniquement, mais qui est, pour l'instant, beaucoup trop coteuse (une fuse qui expdie au-del de l'orbite terrestre, a cote trs cher). La pollution apporte au Soleil est totalement nulle, contrairement  ce qui a t dit par endroit dans ce fil. Pour information, on enverrait la *Terre entire* (avec tout l'uranium et produits de fission naturel bien plus nombreux dans le noyau terrestre qu' sa surface) vers le Soleil, que ce dernier donnerait  peine quelques signes qu'il a bouff quelque chose. Le Systme Solaire, c'est le Soleil, et des poussires. Alors, la Terre, .... Je ne vous parle mme pas des quelques dchets nuclaires que nous produisons.

Il existe aussi une solution d'"incinration". Je mets entre guillemets, parce que non, on ne brle pas  proprement parler les dchets. On les transforme. Le but est d'envoyer des protons et/ou des neutrons sur les dchets radioactifs de longue dure pour que ces derniers les absorbent. Ainsi, les noyaux atomiques changent, et changent donc de dure de demi-vie. videmment, on cherche  ce qu'ils deviennent des noyaux avec une demi-vie beaucoup plus courte qu'ils avaient au dpart. Le souci est l'efficacit de cette mthode : il y a extrmement peu d'absorption du proton ou du neutron par le noyau. On en est toujours au stade recherche fondamentale pour cette solution.

Enfin, il y a l'enfouissement. Je tiens  prciser que la zone du plateau de Bure (zone d'enfouissement des dchets nuclaires franais) a t tudie pour que mme si aujourd'hui le conteneur de dchets radioactifs s'ouvre, que les dchets se rpandent, trouvent de suite une partie du tunnel ouvert vers la roche et que les dchets s'y enfouissent directement : au vue de la vitesse de dplacement des eaux souterraines du plateau de Bure, le temps que prendront les dchets pour remonter  la surface est tellement long, qu'ils ne seront plus radioactifs une fois  l'air libre.
Maintenant, est-ce une solution dfinitive ? Je ne pense pas. Mais a reste une solution correcte le temps d'avoir mieux (des fuses moins chres ou une transmutation des dchets efficaces, ou encore autre chose).


Pour la consommation lectriques des oliennes, par rapport  leur production, c'est nettement ngligeable, au vu des chiffres prsents par Ryu2000. N'oublions pas que chaque centrale lectrique consomme de l'lectricit : les contrles en tout genre des cuves nuclaires, des transformateurs, de la pression des barrages, les lumires, les PC du personnel des centrales, etc... Et cette consommation est toujours prsente mme quand la centrale ne produit pas. Donc la consommation des oliennes est un faux problme.

Par contre, compte tenu de la demande exponentielle de l'nergie lectrique (toujours plus de processeurs faisant toujours plus de calculs dans toujours plus de systmes, et des systmes qui se dplacent toujours plus vite, transportant toujours plus de poids, allant toujours plus loin, et envoyant un Super-Mga-Giga(Tra ?) laser toujours plus gros), et du fait que les nergies renouvelables ne sont pas les plus puissantes pour produire de l'lectricit, tabler uniquement sur elles, relve pour moi de l'utopie. D'autant plus qu'une bonne partie de la consommation lectrique provient des entreprises et non des mnages, qui sont beaucoup moins sujettes aux effets de mode pour avoir le tout dernier smartphones  la mode (on demande surtout : "pourquoi tu as besoin de a ?"). Ce n'est donc pas du fait des mchants actionnaires. Or, elles consomment tout de mme toujours plus d'lectricit. Simplement parce que la technologie dont elles ont besoin pour survivre volue, qu'elles ont besoin de suivre cette volution si elles ne veulent pas mettre la cl sous la porte, et que cette volution implique plus de consommation lectrique.

Sachant cela, et tant donn que je ne souhaite pas de centrales  charbon/ptrole/gaz, je ne fermerai pas la porte au nuclaire. En rduire sa part, oui, pour la remplacer avec ce qui est possible de renouvelable. Mais pour le reste, je garderai le nuclaire.

----------


## Daranc

> , on enverrait la *Terre entire* (avec tout l'uranium et produits de fission naturel bien plus nombreux dans le noyau terrestre qu' sa surface) vers le Soleil, que ce dernier donnerait  peine quelques signes qu'il a bouff quelque chose. Le Systme Solaire, c'est le Soleil, et des poussires. Alors, la Terre, .... Je ne vous parle mme pas des quelques dchets nuclaires que nous produisons.


Totalement vrai, il est mme question que dans sa jeunesse le soleil aurait bouff une ou deux gante gazeuse type "Jupiter chaude" de la taille de ce dernier voir plus massif  ::weird::  
et il n'a pas l'air d'avoir de problme gastrique ::mrgreen:: 
quant  la consommation d'nergie il reste que le problme et bien le pourquoi de la consommation, un liseuse consomme peu un cran de PC beaucoup plus, les leds consomme peu mais sont faite avec des produit plutt toxique (bon on ne bouffe pas de led non plus) 
Monsieur Hulot pour ses vacance se permet de dgueuler dans un Sukoi 27 (9t de carburant quand mme) et de culpabilise pour ta voitue=re qui tape de 5 litres aux cent 
sachant le nombre de jet en vol chaque jour ( https://www.flightradar24.com/-1 juste un aperu)  ou des petit bateau sur l'eau ( https://www.flightradar24.com/-1 )  on comprends le besoin en olienne pour faire rouler les petites voitures ::mouarf:: 
(sans compter qu'avec la voiture electrique yu n'achte pas la baterie, tu la loues _non pas comme le seigneur_ plus cher que tes pleins du mois donc l'cologie porte monaies

----------


## ddoumeche

> Vous vous rendez compte un peu de ce que vous dite !
> En gros au nom de la sacro-sainte cologie faut plus voyager, plus se reproduire, et revenir  l'age de pierre (plus de pc gaming, smartphone, lave vaisselle, ampoule lectrique...).
> 
> De toute manire d'ici 2040 dj on pourra plus acheter de voiture neuve qui marche au ptrole, on est large puisqu'on estime qu'on aura encore du ptrole pendant 50ans
> Pice jointe 292425
> 
> Pour l'uranium j'ai plus la source mais j'avais vue qu'on en aurait encore jusqu la fin du sicle 2090-2100, la aussi on est large pour mettre en place les alternatives ncessaire, dont le projet iter.
> Donc No panic, le ptrole n'a jamais t aussi bon march, mais le gouvernement le cache en haussant les taxes.
> 
> ...


Et pas respirer parce que l'humanit gnre 2,67milliards de tonnes (Gt) de CO. Et une simple expiration contenant 5000ppm, on devrait tre tous mort... sauf si on se retient de respirer bien sur.

ITER ne marchera jamais, c'est une technologie beaucoup trop instable : vouloir conserver un clair (un clair est un flux de plasma) stable dans un tore, c'est prendre ses dsirs pour des ralits. Mais on nous ballade avec cela depuis 60 ans.

Une ville intelligente qui sait o chacun se trouve ? il vaudra mieux ne pas se mettre  dos l'IA qui gre cela, ou elle vous fera disparaitre  sa guise.




> Certes, les pollutions ne sont pas les mmes. Mais si on peut plus ou moins contrler les polluants liquides et solides (cadmium, plomb, produits de fission nuclaire, ...), les polluants gazeux sont rejets directement dans l'atmosphre. Or, il me semble que la construction de silice (produit essentiel d'un panneau photovoltaque) produit normment de monoxyde de carbone entre autre. Et a, a ne se recycle pas.
> [...]
> Je pense que les sources d'nergie renouvelable ont une place dans notre parc de centrales lectriques. En particulier quand j'ai entendu ce matin  la radio que l'Australie avait un projet de super batterie pour stocker l'lectricit d'oliennes et la fournir de manire plus rgulire dans le rseau lectrique.
> [...]
> Sachant cela, et tant donn que je ne souhaite pas de centrales  charbon/ptrole/gaz, je ne fermerai pas la porte au nuclaire. En rduire sa part, oui, pour la remplacer avec ce qui est possible de renouvelable. Mais pour le reste, je garderai le nuclaire.


Le monoxyde de carbone se rduit en dioxyde de carbone, Aucun soucis de ce ct. Ce dbat sur les dchets du photovoltaque m'a l'air d'une foutaise.

100MW avec des batteries lithum-ion, ces types sont malades. Cela sent l'accident industriel de type Seveso, il ne vaut mieux pas qu'un incendie se dclare et que les pompiers viennent l'teindre.
C'est vrai qu'on ne peut pas stocker l'nergie lectrique sous forme mcanique comme le fait la suisse, faute de barrage.

Qu'est ce que vous avez contre les centrales au charbon ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Une ville intelligente qui sait o chacun se trouve ? il vaudra mieux ne pas se mettre  dos l'IA qui gre cela, ou elle vous fera disparaitre  sa guise.


Nein Nein Nein Nein Nein Nein!!!

Le principe d'une smartcity c'est d'aller vers une conomie responsable et performante, en favorisant l'innovation sur tout le territoire, pour rendre la ville plus agrable.
plusieurs solutions sont mises en oeuvre dans ce cadre :
lincitation active au covoiturage et  lautopartage, notamment lectrique via des plateformes intelligentes
Des tablettes pour suivre sa consommation dnergie, afin de rendre les citoyens plus actifs dans une dmarche co responsable
linstallation dappareil lectrique intelligent comme des radiateurs (le projet GreenLys)
la distribution dlectricit intgrant les nergies renouvelables au plus prs des acteurs du march
loptimisation des prvisions mto et lincidence du rayonnement solaire avec le CEA. Oui parfaitement le CEA fait du solaire et pas que du nuclaire !
le programme Pascaline
les applications favorisant la e-mobilit (Autolib (Paris) , ResRobot, On the Bus Project, International Airport Flight Track Technologies,...)
etc.

Non ce n'est pas "Une ville intelligente qui sait o chacun se trouve ? ". Je trouve votre affirmation trs offensante.

----------


## TiranusKBX

A mon avis nos soucis d'nergie seront rgls quand nous seront capable de produire de l'hydrogne en grande quantit pour pas chre sans le driv de ptrole.
Car  ce moment la on pourras se lcher sur les piles  combustible.

----------


## stalacta

On a donc 15-20 ans pour trouver un procd pour recycler les panneaux photovoltaques  100% (contre 80% aujourd'hui de mmoire). Mais les dchets nuclaires sont juste totalement incomparables... sans compter le risque d'explosion, de fuite, d'attaque terroriste sur la centrale (cf greenpeace qui entoure les centrales de banderoles sans aucune difficult ou encore les survols de drones)... Donc les panneaux photovoltaques ne sont peut-tre pas exempts de dfauts, mais le risque et le danger des centrales nuclaires est juste incomparable !
En attendant c'est vrai que dvelopper le solaire thermique serait beaucoup plus cologique (et il existe mme des tutos DIY pour fabriquer son chauffe-eau solaire), ce qui ne couvre certes que la partie des dpenses lies  la chaleur, mais rduit grandement la consommation d'lectricit in-fine. Sinon il existe toutes les centrales solaires thermiques qui convertissent le rayonnement en nergie thermique puis en lectricit en faisant tourner des turbines.
Enfin on ne peut pas comparer le nuclaire et le solaire juste sur la question des dchets quoi ! Il est bien, et mme indispensable, d'avoir ce problme  l'esprit, mais a ne doit pas tre un argument pour promouvoir le nuclaire alors que le solaire thermique et les solutions de recyclage des panneaux existent !

----------


## Chauve souris

> Mme si l'article provient d'une source pro-nuclaire, la question mrite tout de mme de s'y pencher.
> /.../


J'approuve  95 % tes propos. Il faudra mme conserver quelques centrales nuclaires, non pas pour produire de l'lectricit mais des isotopes utiles pour la recherche et la mdecine. Et l on ne chicanera pas sur le cot de la scurit vu que ces centrales ne s'inscriront pas dans la rentabilit.

Point de divergence, quand mme, les oliennes, panneaux solaires (non voltaques et j'ai expliqu pourquoi), les barrages hydrolectriques seraient bien suffisants pour faire vivre une population sans rgression technique mais *A CONDITION* que la dite population ne soit pas surnumraire auquel cas le niveau de vie serait tir vers le bas et mme le trs bas si l'Europe se complet dans les invasions ci-dessus mentionnes par mes soins (voyez qu'on reste dans le sujet). Il est d'ailleurs amusant, et les bobos vont faire un caca nerveux, qu'un ministre algrien, proche de Bouteflika, considre que cet afflux de migrants en Europe est une pollution humaine.

Et puis il y a des voies  explorer : la fusion mme si ce n'est pas utilisable actuellement et "mes" dressages de bactries anarobies pour produire des hydrocarbures.

Mais si on se rsigne  "la bombe P" (tire d'un livre de Paul Ehrlicht sur la surpopulation actuelle et  venir) *RIEN* ne sera possible et l'humanit s'auto dtruira (500 ans  la louche, dis-je,  d'aprs des critres biochimiques et neurologiques, 1000 ans selon Stephen Hawking).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Jl'humanit s'auto dtruira (500 ans  la louche


La disparition de l'humanit dans 500 ans a me semble un peu optimiste, mais bon on ne sait pas, des gros changements peuvent avoir lieu.
Mais si a continue comme aujourd'hui, l'humanit ne survivra pas encore 500 ans...

La population mondiale devrait commencer  diminuer.
Le niveau de vie va galement diminuer, puisqu'on va devenir plus pauvre dans l'ensemble.

Du coup moins de monde et moins de consommation, a peut augmenter lesprance de survie de l'humanit.
Parce que l nous serons bientt 8 milliards ce qui est beaucoup trop.

===
Le truc que j'aime pas, c'est ceux qui pensent que comme l'humanit a dtruit notre plante nous devrions coloniser une autre...

----------


## RyzenOC

> La disparition de l'humanit dans 500 ans a me semble un peu optimiste, mais bon on ne sait pas, des gros changements peuvent avoir lieu.
> Mais si a continue comme aujourd'hui, l'humanit ne survivra pas encore 500 ans...
> 
> La population mondiale devrait commencer  diminuer.
> Le niveau de vie va galement diminuer, puisqu'on va devenir plus pauvre dans l'ensemble.
> 
> Du coup moins de monde et moins de consommation, a peut augmenter lesprance de survie de l'humanit.
> Parce que l nous serons bientt 8 milliards ce qui est beaucoup trop.


sur quelle tude t'appuie tu pour dire cela ?
Encore une fois depuis l'aube de lhumanit y'a toujours eu des abrutis pour prdire la fin du monde, la dernire en date le 21 dcembre 2012.
Meme une pidmie + la disparition des abeilles et des plantons ne suffirais pas  nous exterminer compltement.
Reste videment les catastrophes imprvisible (chute dastrode gant, trou noir, super volcan)...




> Le truc que j'aime pas, c'est ceux qui pensent que comme l'humanit a dtruit notre plante nous devrions coloniser une autre...


et pourquoi ?
Une plante ce n'est qu'un morceau de caillou... centaines sont par ailleurs naturellement radioactive, d'autre recouverte de diamants  :8-):  (faut bien rentabiliser le voyage spatial)

----------


## Ryu2000

> sur quelle tude t'appuie tu pour dire cela ?


C'est une chose qu'on observe dans diffrents environnements.
Quand une population augmente exponentiellement arriv  un moment elle bouffe toutes les ressources et meure.

La population humaine augmente exponentiellement :


Par exemple chez les bactries :
Croissace Bactrienne - Expression graphique de la croissance en milieu non renouvel
La phase de latence (A)La phase d'acclration*La phase exponentielle (B)*La phase de dclrationLa phase stationnaire(C)La phase de dclin (D)




> et pourquoi ?


Imaginons qu'il y ait une plante habitable assez proche pour que notre technologie permette de s'y rendre. (dj c'est pas le cas)
Au mieux un petit groupe d'ultra riche pourra aller coloniser cette plante.
Mais ce sera pas n'importe quel type random qui pourra dmnager l-bas.




> Une plante ce n'est qu'un morceau de caillou... centaines sont par ailleurs naturellement radioactive, d'autre recouverte de diamants


Alors a c'est une toute autre problmatique, effectivement des entreprises souhaitent essayer de rcuprer des ressources sur des astrodes ou des trucs comme a.

----------


## Daranc

> C'est une chose qu'on observe dans diffrents environnements.
> Quand une population augmente exponentiellement arriv  un moment elle bouffe toutes les ressources et meure.
> 
> La population humaine augmente exponentiellement :


Hol faut pas tinquit, les trente glorieuses se sont fait aprs une norme crise conomique ( la fin du monde et de la civilisation) Alors? Alors! Hitler :Europe -500millions de personnes, du travail  profusion (_quand le btiment va tout va_) c'est une des solution envisager pour sauver lconomie 
depuis une grosse part de march dans l'industrie de l'armement... c'est quand mme pas pour laisser pourrir ces beaux z'avoions de milliard d'euros ( avec piein d'accessoires Euh... festif ?) ::aie::  sans sans servir

----------


## Ryu2000

> les trente glorieuses se sont fait aprs une norme crise conomique


Vous loupez des tapes, le capitalisme c'est :
Croissance -> Crise -> Guerre et a boucle. (ou crise-guerre-reconstruction)

Il y a eu une crise avant la premire guerre mondiale.
Premire guerre mondiale et crise financire : des parallles troublants

Il y a eu une crise avant la seconde guerre mondiale.
Krach de 1929

Nous sommes dans une crise...
Et il y a des tensions entre l'empire US (qui contient l'UE) contre ceux qui rsistent comme Chine, Russie, Iran, Syrie, etc...

Si il y a eu les 30 glorieuses c'est parce qu'il y a eu une grande guerre.
Si il y a des crises c'est parce que la finance fait n'importe quoi.

----------


## Il Dodo

> ITER ne marchera jamais, c'est une technologie beaucoup trop instable : vouloir conserver un clair (un clair est un flux de plasma) stable dans un tore, c'est prendre ses dsirs pour des ralits. Mais on nous ballade avec cela depuis 60 ans.
> [...]
> 100MW avec des batteries lithum-ion, ces types sont malades. Cela sent l'accident industriel de type Seveso, il ne vaut mieux pas qu'un incendie se dclare et que les pompiers viennent l'teindre.


Tu es devin ?
Si on avait cout tous ceux qui nous disaient qu'une chose tait impossible  faire alors que ce n'tait qu'un challenge technologique : on n'aurait jamais pos de sonde sur une comte, on n'aurait jamais envoy d'hommes sur la Lune, on n'aurait jamais envoy d'hommes dans l'espace pendant plusieurs mois, on n'aurait jamais pu voyager dans un train  plus de 160km/h, on n'aurait jamais pu matriser l'atome pour produire de l'lectricit, on n'aurait jamais pu voler dans les airs, on n'aurait jamais pu avoir de locomotives  vapeur  travers le pays sans mettre le feu aux champs, on n'aurait jamais pu faire le tour du monde ... et je suppose qu'on n'aurait jamais pu matriser le feu !

Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y aura pas de problme ou mme qu'on y arrivera. Mais affirmer que a ne marchera pas alors qu'on n'a pas essay toutes les solutions (ou pas essay du tout), c'est un peu prsomptueux, non ?





> Qu'est ce que vous avez contre les centrales au charbon ?


Au vu des problmes de sant des chinois dans leurs villes qui sont en quasi-permanence assiges par un nuage de polluant, je ne dirai pas que nos rejets de particules et de gaz dans l'air par des centrales  charbon ou autres systmes artificiels les crant soient totalement anodins. Les limiter, voire ne plus s'en servir, serait une bonne chose, je pense.




> A mon avis nos soucis d'nergie seront rgls quand nous seront capable de produire de l'hydrogne en grande quantit pour pas chre sans le driv de ptrole.
> Car  ce moment la on pourras se lcher sur les piles  combustible.


Pour produire de l'hydrogne en grande quantit, tu fais une lectrolyse de l'eau. Donc, il faut de l'lectricit.... Les piles  combustibles ne peuvent servir qu' remplacer des batteries, pas comme source d'nergie pour des centrales lectriques.




> cf greenpeace qui entoure les centrales de banderoles sans aucune difficult ou encore les survols de drones


J'avoue qu'au niveau scurit d'entre de certaines centrales, a laisse  dsirer ... Si les vigiles ou gendarmes qui s'en occupent utilisaient des flashballs ou autre arme non ltales (pour ne pas faire de polmiques en tuant un militant colo) sur les intrus, a calmerait peut-tre certains et a protgerait nettement mieux les centrales.
Pour ce qui est des drones, les gendarmes (je crois que ce sont eux) ont lev des rapaces (faucons ou aigles, je ne sais plus) pour qu'ils s'attaquent aux drones et les mettent  terre. J'ai vu une dmonstration, et c'est assez impressionnant. Aucun drone n'est assez agile et rapide pour chapper aux rapaces.




> Point de divergence, quand mme, les oliennes, panneaux solaires (non voltaques et j'ai expliqu pourquoi), les barrages hydrolectriques seraient bien suffisants pour faire vivre une population sans rgression technique mais A CONDITION que la dite population ne soit pas surnumraire auquel cas le niveau de vie serait tir vers le bas et mme le trs bas si l'Europe se complet dans les invasions


Quand le pic de ton invasion est de 0.2% de la population dj prsente sur un an, j'appelle pas vraiment a une invasion ...




> Reste videment les catastrophes imprvisible (chute dastrode gant, trou noir, super volcan)...


Cela me fait penser qu'on a un super volcan prs de Naples (les Champs Phlgrens) qui commence  donner quelques signes pourris : lvation de 2m depuis 1970. Si lui, il pte : il n'y a plus d'Europe (sauf peut-tre la Scandinavie), et plus de Maghreb. Quant au reste du monde : il devra vivre dans un hiver, sans Soleil, pendant longtemps.

On va voir si l'intelligence est ce qui permet  une espce de survivre le plus longtemps sur sa plante (ou pas, si on meurt tous). ::aie:: 




> Hol faut pas tinquit, les trente glorieuses se sont fait aprs une norme crise conomique ( la fin du monde et de la civilisation) Alors? Alors! Hitler :Europe -500millions de personnes, du travail  profusion (quand le btiment va tout va) c'est une des solution envisager pour sauver lconomie
> depuis une grosse part de march dans l'industrie de l'armement... c'est quand mme pas pour laisser pourrir ces beaux z'avoions de milliard d'euros ( avec piein d'accessoires Euh... festif ?) sans sans servir


Effectivement, l'humanit a toujours su se taper sur la tronche lorsque des ressources venaient  manquer. D'ailleurs, je pense que 99% (pour ne pas dire 100%) des guerres sont au dpart des besoins en ressource (que ce soit de l'eau, de la nourriture, ou du minerai ou des sous).

----------


## Bubu017

> Vous loupez des tapes, le capitalisme *l'humanit* c'est :
> Croissance -> Crise -> Guerre et a boucle. (ou crise-guerre-reconstruction)


On n'a pas attendu le capitalisme pour se foutre sur la tronche.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On n'a pas attendu le capitalisme pour se foutre sur la tronche.


Oui mais c'est pas le sujet, l je dis que les grandes guerres ont t la consquence de crises conomiques. (crises conomiques propre au capitalisme)
En gros le capitalisme est oblig de nous emmener vers une crise, cette crise est oblig de nous emmener vers une guerre et aprs la guerre il y a la croissance/reconstruction jusqu' la prochaine crise.
Sauf qu' chaque fois la crise est plus violente et la guerre est plus violente.

Et sinon pour parler des guerres dans l'histoire de l'humanit :
Les guerres ont empir avec le capitalisme.
Dj a c'est mondialis le problme et il y a plus de budget pour les armes.

Les seuls gagnant d'une guerre sont ceux qui prtent l'argent et ceux qui vendent les armes.
Ceux qui poussent  la guerre ne sont jamais ceux qui se battront.

----------


## psychadelic

> Non. On sait trs bien que ces fts ne rsisteront pas des centaines de milliers d'annes. Par contre on sait que ces dchets resteront l o ils sont si personne ne vient les chercher. C'est  dire pas de risque de fuite. Le rel dfit est de trouver comment prvenir les gnrations futures qu'il ne faut pas creuser l ( et ce problme n'est pas trivial).


Sauf qu'il n'existe aucune certitude sur la stabilit gologique des sous sols sur de telles priodes, et l'enfouissement est juste la seule ide qui "pourrait marcher" mais qu'on est juste au stade de l'tude et qu'il n'y a rien de concret

Quand au conditionnement par vitrification on sait aujourd'hui qu'il ne teindra pas la route, au bout de quelles centaines d'anne le verre finit par fondre comme du sucre, ce qui signifie que le risque de contamination n'est pas rsolu.

L'ide de l'enfouissement tient plus de la roulette Russe et reste trs loigne d'un vritable raisonnement scientifique, ce que les pro-nuclaires essaient de nous faire gober.

L'usine de traitement de la Hague continue de stocker des dchets nuclaire dont on risque de jamais savoir quoi en faire.

Au bout d'un moment faut savoir sarrter et finir par accepter l'ide que l'utilisation du nuclaire ne peut tre viable, et passer  autre chose.

De toutes faons nous sommes dans un systme absurde, si on fait une projection sur juste 1000ans, le modle conomique et social dans lequel nous vivons ne fonctionne que par le biais dune croissance constante : c'est tout sauf un modle stable.

Ce qui en exagrant demandera 1000 fois plus d'nergie  produire, 1000 fois plus de bouffe, pour mille fois plus d'habitants, etc... 
Alors mme si on se met  vivre sur les ocans en bouffant des insectes, au bout d'un moment le problme de la stabilit des sous sols risque d'tre surpasse par tous les problmes go-politiques que cela posera, mme si on finit par tous tre pollus, irradis sur une plante devenue compltement instable sur le plan climatique, et pire encore ...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Oui mais c'est pas le sujet, l je dis que les grandes guerres ont t la consquence de crises conomiques. (crises conomiques propre au capitalisme)
> En gros le capitalisme est oblig de nous emmener vers une crise, cette crise est oblig de nous emmener vers une guerre et aprs la guerre il y a la croissance/reconstruction jusqu' la prochaine crise.


Il existe tellement de contre exemple... les guerre Napolonienne, la guerre du Ploponnse...etc il en existe 10000.




> Sauf qu' chaque fois la crise est plus violente et la guerre est plus violente.


c'est du aux progrs technologique, pas au capitalisme. Si les conquistadors avaient des chambres  gaz Cortez les auraient utilis.




> Et sinon pour parler des guerres dans l'histoire de l'humanit :
> Les guerres ont empir avec le capitalisme.
> Dj a c'est mondialis le problme et il y a plus de budget pour les armes.


c'est du aux progrs technologique
Oui c'est mondial  cause des alliances...
Cela dit la guerre d'indpendance des USA tait mondial puisque c'tais les riquains + francais (avec les colonies d'afriques, d'asie...etc) vs les anglais (avec les colonies dAfrique, dAsie, lAustralie...)




> Les guerres ont empir avec le capitalisme.


les nazis taient des enfants de curs compar au gnocide de Hernan Cortes, Hernan Cortes tait un capitaliste ? remarque  l'poque la bourse de Sville devait sexciter avec la dcouverte de lAmrique, j'imagine  l'poque les actionnaires achetant pleins d'actions dans la Conquistador Corporation.




> Dj a c'est mondialis le problme et il y a plus de budget pour les armes.


Dja la dernire guerre mondial  commenc avec le Japon qui  envahit la chine de sun Yat-Sen que l'on pourrait qualifier de Communiste.

Enfin la bombe atomique  apport la paix dans le monde => depuis plus aucune guerre mondial.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il existe tellement de contre exemple... les guerre Napolonienne, la guerre du Ploponnse...etc il en existe 10000.


Vous prenez dans le mauvais sens, je n'ai pas dis que toutes les guerres avaient t la cause d'une crise conomique, j'ai dis que toutes les guerres mondiales du XXme sicle succdaient une crise conomique majeure. (si vous voulez c'est une coincidence, mais c'est peut tre le cycle crise-guerre-reconstruction)




> Si les conquistadors avaient des chambres  gaz Cortez les auraient utilis.


La chambre  gaz c'est surement le pire moyen pour tuer quelqu'un...
Aux USA ils ont essay de l'utiliser pour les condamns  mort et ils ont vite arrt :
 (source: wikipedia)




> Cela dit la guerre d'indpendance des USA tait mondial puisque c'tais les riquains + francais


Ouais mais a ne compte pas comme guerre mondiale (un peu comme tous les crimes contre l'humanit ne compte pas comme crime contre l'humanit).

Je crois qu'il y a eu une guerre pendant laquelle les franais taient du ct des natifs amricains contre les anglais, et on a faillit gagner (pourquoi on tudie pas a  l'cole ???).




> les nazis taient des enfants de curs


Qui a financ le nazisme ?
D'o venait l'argent ?




> Enfin la bombe atomique  apport la paix dans le monde => depuis plus aucune guerre mondial.


Soyez patient un peu ^^

----------


## RyzenOC

> Vous prenez dans le mauvais sens, je n'ai pas dis que toutes les guerres avaient t la cause d'une crise conomique, j'ai dis que toutes les guerres mondiales du XXme sicle succdaient une crise conomique majeure. (si vous voulez c'est une coincidence, mais c'est peut tre le cycle crise-guerre-reconstruction)


pourtant aprs 1945 y'a eu pleins de crise conomique et pourtant pas de grosse guerre !

je cite wikipedia :



> 1973 et 1979 : crise provoque par les chocs ptroliers ;
> 1993 : crise lie en partie  la crise du Systme montaire europen (SME) ;
> 1994 : crise conomique mexicaine (provoque par une dvaluation du peso mexicain) ;
> 1997 : crise conomique asiatique (Asie du Sud-Est) ;
> 1998 : crise financire russe de 1998
> 1998-2002 : crise conomique argentine
> Vers les annes 2000-2001, la bulle Internet s'est dgonfle et a provoqu un ralentissement conomique.
> 2002 : crise turque (dvaluation de la livre turque)
>  partir de fin 2007 : Crise conomique dite de la Grande Rcession (2008 et aprs) lie  la crise financire de 2007-2010. Elle touche, depuis fvrier 2007 limmobilier amricain et, par ricochet, le financement immobilier et le systme financier international.
>  partir de fin 2009 : crise de la dette publique grecque qui entrane la baisse de l'Euro, une inquitante propagation au Portugal,  l'Espagne et mme  l'Italie et une remise en cause d'une politique "commune" en Europe.







> Ouais mais a ne compte pas comme guerre mondiale (un peu comme tous les crimes contre l'humanit ne compte pas comme crime contre l'humanit).


videment sa compte pas...




> Qui a financ le nazisme ?
> D'o venait l'argent ?


de ceux qui avait de l'argent... c'est sur c'est pas les sdf qui allaient faire des dons.
Qui finance Macron, Lepen, Mlenchon et co ? ceux qui ont de l'argent hein pas le smicard.




> Soyez patient un peu ^^


Ouais mais j'en ai marre d'attendre tu voit, du coup j'ai arrt de croire ces pseudos prophtes  2 balle qui vende la peur comme de bon petits capitaliste.

----------


## Daranc

> Enfin la bombe atomique  apport la paix dans le monde => depuis plus aucune guerre mondial.


Ha la technologie pacifique ::mrgreen:: 
juste que lles villes du japon il n'en rest pas beaucoup debout, les japonnais n'ont pas frmi pour Hiroshima. la raison qui faisait tenir les japonnais c'tait de faire payer tellement chre la victoire aux amricains qu'ils pourraient ngocier leur raidition. Dans le mme temps l'accord de non agression Japon/URSS se terminer , l'arme rouge avait balay  l'arme japonaise de Mandchourie  Et dbarqu sur l'ile sakhaline mme fanatis kles japonnais ne pouvait pas men une guerre sur deux fronts et la BA tombait  point pour sauvegarder les fierts 
les amricain avait vaincu par la technologie, les japonnais cd devant une arme diabolique ( _vu le comportement des troupes japonaise  Shanghai, le cot diabolique reste vachement surestim_) 
ceci comme apart, a nous loigne quand mme pas mal des panneau photovoltaques ::weird::

----------


## Daranc

[QUOTE=RyzenOC;9446580]pourtant aprs 1945 y'a eu pleins de crise conomique et pourtant pas de grosse guerre ![QUOTE]
il y a quand mme eu le Vietnam... les USA ont balanc sur ce petit pays plus de bombe que sur lAllemagne pendant le seconde guerre mondiale 
la france n'avait pas les moyens d'ebn mettre autan ( mais on en a quand mme balanc aussi) 
et depuis il n'y a pas eu une seule priode de paix total
pays d l'est
Ukraine
Tchtchnie
Afghanistan
Liban
bande de Gaza
Syrie
Amrique centrale
 ::?: 
il reste encore des dbouchs non

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Au bout d'un moment faut savoir sarrter et finir par accepter l'ide que l'utilisation du nuclaire ne peut tre viable, et passer  autre chose.


Le souci, c'est que pour l'instant, on n'a pas "autre chose", pas  ce niveau de production en tous cas : les oliennes et le solaire dpendent du climat et demandent beaucoup de surface, les centrales  nergies fossile sont trs polluantes, et les barrages hydrolectriques pas assez nombreux (et dj tous construits, en France). Donc  moins qu'on trouve un moyen pour ne plus avoir de pollution sur la combustion de mthane (et donc en produire, aussi), ou qu'on trouve une autre solution de production, on va se retrouver coincs  un moment, si on veut garder la mme production qu'actuellement.

M'enfin que a nempche pas les recherches... et aussi de rduire les gaspillages, tant qu'on y est : isolation de logements, appareils lectriques, clairage public (srieux, ya grave moyen d'y gagner  ce niveau), responsabilisation des gens et des entreprises, ... Moins de conso, c'est moins de racteurs  remplacer, du coup.

----------


## TiranusKBX

@DevTroglodyte
On pourrait recycler les anciens puits de ptroles en centrale gothermique mme si le rendement serait plus faible que pour les rgions volcaniques, a serait pas trop chre et facile  entretenir

----------


## RyzenOC

j'en parlais justement au dbut de l'article  ::aie:: 
http://www.hardware.fr/news/15191/mi...que-paris.html




> Alors que le minage de l'Ethereum entrane depuis quelques semaines ruptures et hausses de prix sur les RX 570, RX 580, dsormais les GTX ainsi que les alimentations de plus de 1000 watts, les estimations de Digiconomist  font tat d'une consommation lectrique cumule pour le minage de l'Ethereum et le Bitcoin atteignant 19,27 TWh (dont 25% pour l'Ethereum).



Cela fait combien de panneau solaire 19,27 TWh ?

Pour se donner bonne conscience on peut penser que ces machine mines au repos. Sinon elles sont utiliser pour la science (boinc, seti...).
Cela dit AMD au moins se fait un peu d'argent pour financer la R&D c'est dj une bonne chose. Esprons que les Rx Vega serons bonne en jeux et pas que pour l'Ethereum.

----------


## Jipt

> Il existe tellement de contre exemple... les guerre Napolonienne, la guerre du Ploponnse...etc il en existe 10000.


Quand je pense qu'il y a trois jours il nous pourrissait parce qu'on tait un peu HS...

Et a on peut l'avoir en franais, s'il te plait :



> on peut penser que ces machine mines au repos.


Parce que la seconde partie est totalement incomprhensible : _ces machine mines au repos._
Pas de verbe, le mot machine au singulier perdu au milieu d'un sujet au pluriel, je le vire a devient _ces mines au repos._ tu ne vois pas qu'il manque un verbe, l ?

Qu'est-ce qu'elles font, ces mines ? Elles sautent quand les combattants des guerres du post prcdent leur marchent dessus ?
Elles s'effondrent quand il pleut parce que mal tayes ?
Qu'est-ce qu'elles peuvent bien faire d'autres, tes mines ?
a ne s'arrange pas, hein ! Encore une histoire de micro-coupure ou de bug du correcteur ? C'est lassant...

----------


## RyzenOC

> a ne s'arrange pas, hein ! Encore une histoire de micro-coupure ou de bug du correcteur ? C'est lassant...


oh pardon je regardais le film dmineur quand j'crivis cette opuscule




> Quand je pense qu'il y a trois jours il nous pourrissait parce qu'on tait un peu HS...


Il y'a 3 jours, j'ai odir que vous acquiestes le HS.

Suivant vos conseilles comme vous pouvez le voir je retourne  l'age de pierre. Et les panneaux solaire ? osef cela n'existaient pas  cette poque.
Sur ce, Je m'en vais bien tt de renconstrer moult menuaille.

----------


## TiranusKBX

Et sinon quelques production Arte sur le nuclaire
Tu mourras moins bte




Dchets, le cauchemar du nuclaire(dsol pas en bonne qualit)




Le Nuclaire et la gestion impossible des dchets




Thorium la face gche du nuclaire




Dmanteler nos centrales nuclaires (dsol pas en bonne qualit)

----------


## lulu7

beaucoup ici accuse le nuclaire sans raison. Pour ma j'ose affirmer que le nuclaire est fiable  condition d'avoir le savoir faire et les comptences pour les construire et les entretenir. La France est probablement le seul pays au monde  pouvoir le faire.

Fukushima : La centrale n'est pas responsable, le coupable c'est les Japonais qui l'ont construite n'importe ou, la pauvre centrale  du rsister  des tremblement de terre et  des tsunamis ! C'est comme si en France on construisait la centrale prs du piton de la fournaise. Tellement dbile pour nous autres franais (qui avons les comptences technique) mais pas forcment pour les autres pays.

Tchernobyl : Bah c'est une centrale sovitique les mecs ! elle  t construit  l'arrache avec les matriaux les moins cher surtout elle  t trs mal entretenue. Vous pouvez voir l'tat des barrages sovitique encore debout, il peuvent rompre  tous moment. Forcment quand on construit de la merde sa explose.

La France ? aucun accident majeur, des centrales fiable, bien entretenue et qui peuvent mme durer plus longtemps que prvue ! Le cot ? le moins cher dEurope ! et c'est l'un des pays ou c'est le moins cher au monde ! Rsultat ? on vends notre savoir faire reconnue aux autre pays (les EPR au UK par exemple)

----------


## avdyk

Heureusement, l'article vient d'un site compltement neutre sur la question du nuclaire... http://www.environmentalprogress.org/campaigns/

----------


## TiranusKBX

Si tu veut promouvoir le nuclaire tu auras mon soutient UNIQUEMENT SI c'est pour les racteurs  sels fondus et Thorium et pas pour les racteurs pressuriss actuels hyper-dangereux et polluants

----------


## Chauve souris

> beaucoup ici accuse le nuclaire sans raison. Pour ma j'ose affirmer que le nuclaire est fiable  condition d'avoir le savoir faire et les comptences pour les construire et les entretenir. La France est probablement le seul pays au monde  pouvoir le faire.


Coco rico comme on dit en Amrique du sud  ::mrgreen::  Sr que la France  les frontires les plus sres du monde : incapables d'arrter le dferlement des "migrants", mais compltement impermables aux nuages radioactifs de Tchernobyl  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> incapables d'arrter le dferlement des "migrants"


La France n'a pas le droit de bloquer les migrants.
C'est les rgles de l'UE.

----------


## RyzenOC

> La France n'a pas le droit de bloquer les migrants.
> C'est les rgles de l'UE.


Oui mais on as trouv des moyens de contournement :
On les laissent se noyer et la machine de nettoyage des plages les fait disparatre.
Lhiver les CRS rase leurs ghettos pour qu'ils meurt de froids.

Il n'y a pas de problme, que des solutions, vive la rpublique et vive la France.

----------


## Mpolo

Les envoyer sur le Soleil on sait le faire. Le problme, comme toujours, c'est le cot.
Les dchets radioactifs se comptabilisent en milliers de tonnes. Quand on sait que nos lanceurs ne peuvent satelliser au mieux qu'une vingtaine de tonnes, cela suppose une multitude de lancements et de lanceurs.
Maintenant il faudrait pouvoir comparer aux cots de stockage, les moyens qu'ils ncessitent de mettre en uvre (genre site de Bure) et les cots de surveillance, de maintient et de scurit.  ::roll:: 
Mais cela a-t-il t fait ?

----------


## BenoitM

> La France n'a pas le droit de bloquer les migrants.
> C'est les rgles de l'UE.


1) Faux, les migrants peuvent tre refouler
2) Tu confonds migrants et demandeur d'asile
3) Ce n'est pas l'UE mais la convention de Genve
4) Il est un peu illusoire de croire qu'un tat peut empcher des gens de venir sur son territoire.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Les envoyer sur le Soleil on sait le faire. Le problme, comme toujours, c'est le cot.
> Les dchets radioactifs se comptabilisent en milliers de tonnes. Quand on sait que nos lanceurs ne peuvent satelliser au mieux qu'une vingtaine de tonnes, cela suppose une multitude de lancements et de lanceurs.
> Maintenant il faudrait pouvoir comparer aux cots de stockage, les moyens qu'ils ncessitent de mettre en uvre (genre site de Bure) et les cots de surveillance, de maintient et de scurit. 
> Mais cela a-t-il t fait ?


c'est surtout trs dangereux, mme si Ariane est le meilleur lanceur au monde (et en plus c'est Franais, je rejoins lulu7, on est les meilleurs), en cas dexplosion du lanceur on est dans la mer**
sans parler des dbris que tu vas rajouter en orbite autours de la terre... a force on pourra plus rien envoyer dans l'espace, on fera comment pour quitter cette plante quand elle aura plus de ressource ?

----------


## psychadelic

> beaucoup ici accuse le nuclaire sans raison. *Pour ma j'ose affirmer* que le nuclaire est fiable  condition d'avoir le savoir faire et les comptences pour les construire et les entretenir. La France est probablement le seul pays au monde  pouvoir le faire.


c'est compltement faux : La France est loin d'tre au top sur la techno des centrales Nuclaire, ex : l'isolement des circuits primaire et secondaires des centrales nuclaires ont t penses par WestingHouse, de mme que tout ce qui touche  la prparation des combustibles nuclaire,
Il n'y a qu'a voir les dboires sur la construction de l'EPR de Flamanville pour ce rendre compte de l'amateurisme qui y rgne : retard de 5 ans, un triplement du cot, cuve faite  l'encontre des recommandations de lASN (Autorit de Sret Nuclaire, et qui aujourd'hui va "rester" mais il faudra lui changer le couvercle avant 10ans, alors que cette cuve tait cense durer minimum 60ans...

Alors t"es bien gentil, mais tes affirmations elles sortes tout droit d'une pochette surprise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 1) Faux, les migrants peuvent tre refouler


Ouais je sais pas, si un clandestin est dans un pays de l'espace Schengen (ou une connerie comme a, ya 15 groupes dans l'UE, c'est un gros bordel) rien ne l'empche d'aller dans un pays voisin membre du mme groupe.




> 2) Tu confonds migrants et demandeur d'asile


C'est eux qui se confondent !
Ils sont migrants et ils se font passer pour des rfugis.
On nous parlait de "rfugis syrien" au final c'tait essentiellement des soudanais, des rythrens et des afghans.
Aussi bien ils brlent leur papier.
C'tait un peu facile de se faire passer pour un rfugi (en plus ils y avaient des aides).
Des vagues de migrants aussi bien organis c'est pas commun.




> 3) Ce n'est pas l'UE mais la convention de Genve


Quoi ?
Normalement une nation devrait tre en mesure de dire "toi t'entres pas".
Comme aux USA, ils tudient ton dossier avant de te laisser venir.
N'importe qui n'entre pas n'importe o.




> 4) Il est un peu illusoire de croire qu'un tat peut empcher des gens de venir sur son territoire.


C'est ce que les pays normaux essaient de faire.
Le Canada, l'Australie, les USA ont des douanes...

L'UE est une anomalie dans le monde.
C'est quoi votre trop trip de "citoyen du monde" et toutes ces conneries ?

Je sais qu'il est impossible de bloquer 100% des clandestins d'entrer dans le pays.
Mais on peut faire un peu de contrle et de dissuasion...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Ryu, si tu veux discuter des flux migratoires vers l'UE et la France, fais a sur le forum politique, ici c'est le forum cologie, et le thread parle des panneaux solaires et du nuclaire.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ryu, si tu veux discuter des flux migratoires vers l'UE et la France, fais a sur le forum politique, ici c'est le forum cologie, et le thread parle des panneaux solaires et du nuclaire.


on ne parle plus des panneaux solaires et du nuclaire depuis 4 pages !
maintenant on parle de la fin de l'humanit, des nazis, des migrs, du rchauffement climatique et d'un retour  l'age de pierre (c'est mon prfr celui la)

pardon mais j'ai t trs offens il y'a 4 pages de la rponse que l'on ma donn quand j'ai dit que le sujet dviait.

et quand bien mme, il n'y a ici que des pro ou anti-nuclaire qui intervienne et peu qui soient entre les deux voulant concilier les 2.
Mon avis c'est que l'on peu vivre avec des panneaux solaire, des centrale nuclaire et des centres de recherche pour le projet Iter tous en continuant  miner de la cryptomonaie  gogo avec ces 50 gpu  la maison en plein de mois de juillet/aot.

Concernant les dchets nuclaire il existe pleins de piste pour s'en dbarrasser pour de bon, une intressante la transmutations biologique.
https://fr.wikibooks.org/wiki/Une_hi...rches_rcentes
ces recherches sont par ailleurs ralis par des Franais comme Jean-Paul Bibrian.

La Basilique Saint-Pierre  rome  t battit sans savoir comment ils allaient faire pour construire dme, avec le temps la technologie est arriv et ils ont pu termin les travaux.
C'est parce qu'en 2017 on ne matrise pas la fusion nuclaire ou le recyclage des dchets que se sera le cas dans 100ans, en attendant on les enterrent. Mais je doute que ces dchets resterons des milliers/millions d'annes. Y'a qu'a voir les progrs ralis durant le 20ieme sicle, alors imaginer  la fin du 21ieme sicle, on sera peut tre mme devenue immortel avec les organes artificiels ou plus bluffant encore les organes cultiv in vitro !

----------


## psychadelic

> on ne parle plus des panneaux solaires et du nuclaire depuis 4 pages !


heu, si, moi..

Quand  Ryu2000, a fait un moment que j'ai cess de le lire  :;): 




> C'est parce qu'en 2017 on ne matrise pas la fusion nuclaire ou le recyclage des dchets que se sera le cas dans 100ans, en attendant on les enterrent. Mais je doute que ces dchets resterons des milliers/millions d'annes. Y'a qu'a voir les progrs ralis durant le 20ieme sicle, alors imaginer  la fin du 21ieme sicle, on sera peut tre mme devenue immortel avec les organes artificiels ou plus bluffant encore les organes cultiv in vitro !


C'est loin d'tre une argumentation valable.
On est dans le domaine de la physique, dans le cas de l'uranium on parle de 4,5 Milliards d'annes quand mme.
mme dans la fourchette basse de produits recycls (transformation de l'uranium en plutonium => 24000 ans de radio-activit, et c'est loin d'tre rentable, pour une radioactivit plus "virulente")

Ce que tu propose, c'est de plus ou moins continuer brler la foret en ce disant qu'un jour quelqu'un saura peut tre comment faire pour l'teindre, mais qu'en attendant c'est bien pratique pour se chauffer !

Mettre toute sa confiance dans les progrs de la science, a reste quand mme de la loterie, et parfois mme la science peut dcouvrir et prouver qu'il existe de vraie limites  ce qu'on peut faire et ne pas faire.
Sans oublier que chaque anne les budgets de recherche sont drastiquement diminus, quasiment partout dans le monde.

D'ailleurs, si on voulait vraiment agir de manire scientifique, on commencerai d'abord  exprimenter et tester, avant de vendre quoi que ce soit.

----------


## TiranusKBX

> On est dans le domaine de la physique, dans le cas de l'uranium on parle de 4,5 Milliards d'annes quand mme.


Uranium235
on peut aussi compter dans les dchets du plutonium239 qui dure environ 24 110 ans avant de se retransformer en Uranium235(environ 703 800 000 ans) et se transforme  son tour en Thorium231 (dure de vie 25,5 h) et Thorium232 (dure de vie 1,405  1010 annes)  ::aie:: 
bon la dangerosit est dcroissante, le Thorium est pas trop fort en radioactivit de ce fait tant que vous ne restez pas plus de 3 jours prs d'un gisement vous n'aurez rien, cerise sur le gteau il est 10 fois plus prsent sur terre que l'Uranium

----------


## TallyHo

> Mon avis c'est que l'on peu vivre avec des panneaux solaire, des centrale nuclaire et des centres de recherche pour le projet Iter tous en continuant  miner de la cryptomonaie  gogo avec ces 50 gpu  la maison en plein de mois de juillet/aot.


Avant de penser  la technologie, pensons dj  avoir une vraie politique responsable faite par des gens qui connaissent le sujet et avec une vision raliste  long terme. Quand tu vois Hulot qui t'annonce 17 centrales fermes en 2025... Il faut dj 7 ans pour monter un parc d'oliennes par exemple (je ne parle pas que de la fabrication mais du projet total). Combien est ce qu'il faut de panneaux ou d'hlices pour compenser 17 centrales ? Le gars a jet ce chiffre et ce dlai au pifomtre... Ca prouve qu'ils n'ont aucune vision  long terme pour sortir des aneries comme a.

----------


## TiranusKBX

@TallyHo
Le chiffre de 17 centrales est en fait le nombre de centrales arrivant en fin de vie pendant le quinquennat(et que EDF voudrait prolonger de 10  20 ans disant "mais il y a pas de risque les racteurs on jamais tourns  100% en permanence") sachant que dans une centrale nuclaire la dur de vie est celle du racteur. Cette pice n'est pas changeable et  l'heure actuelle NON RECYCLABLE !

----------


## survivals

> @TallyHo
> Le chiffre de 17 centrales est en fait le nombre de centrales arrivant en fin de vie pendant le quinquennat(et que EDF voudrait prolonger de 10  20 ans disant "mais il y a pas de risque les racteurs on jamais tourns  100% en permanence") sachant que dans une centrale nuclaire la dur de vie est celle du racteur. Cette pice n'est pas changeable et  l'heure actuelle NON RECYCLABLE !


Non recyclable ou trop cher a recycler ?

----------


## survivals

> Cela montre bien que du ct du solaire, il y a des solutions, alors  quand cette mme exigence pour le nuclaire ?


Tu es si naf que a ? tu ne sais donc pas comment les entreprises (groupe/corporation) recyclent ? Va voir du ct de l'Inde, tu y trouvera peut tre dans une dcharge la partie lectronique de ton vieux tlviseur dpouill des composants de valeur.

C'est toujours la solution la moins cher qui sera choisi qu'elle que soit les consquences  long terme.

----------


## Chauve souris

"Des justes solutions des contradictions au sein du peuple"

Le "hors sujet", ou considr comme tel, a t amorc par bibi quand j'ai affirm que les productions alternatives d'nergie (oliennes, panneaux solaires, hydraulique, gothermie, etc.) pouvaient tre suffisantes *A CONDITION* de ne pas tre en surpopulation. Au niveau des vrais de vrais franais ce n'est pas bien grave les familles se limitant  deux chiards en moyenne. Mais l o a fout tout par terre c'est avec cette importation sans contrle d'immigrs inutiles  quelque point de vue qu'on puisse les considrer (les "chances pour la France" il y a longtemps que a ne fait plus rire personne).

Alors la solution nergtique c'est quoi alors ? Des centrales nuclaires  la construction bcle  tous les coins de rues pendant que toute l'Afrique dbarquera en Europe et particulirement en France puisque c'est encore dans ce pays qu'on leur verse de plus en plus de rentes et qu'on les loge gratis ?

D'autres personnalisent sur mon ressentiment et mon "aigreur", mais si je me suis tap rcemment un ulcre c'est uniquement par une trop grande consommation d'AINS suite  mes chevilles arthritiques. Vous pouvez veauter tous les UMPS que vous voulez (Macron c'est le meilleur,  la fois UMP et PS), j'm'en fout quand j'ai bu mon anisette. a fait plus de 5 ans que la France n'est plus mon pays.

Ceci pour conclure qu'on ne peut pas s'enfermer dans un dbat technique avec des illres sans avoir la vision du tout. Une Weltanschauung pour employer un gros mot de la philosophie allemande.

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Non recyclable ou trop cher a recycler ?


Le racteur est aussi irradi que du Plutonium, toute tentative de recyclage ne ferait qu'entrainer la libration dans l'atmosphre d'une grande quantit d'isotope radioactifs d'une toxicit gale au plutonium don la dose ltale est de l'ordre du microgramme

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu es si naf que a ? tu ne sais donc pas comment les entreprises (groupe/corporation) recyclent ? Va voir du ct de l'Inde, tu y trouvera peut tre dans une dcharge la partie lectronique de ton vieux tlviseur dpouill des composants de valeur.
> 
> C'est toujours la solution la moins cher qui sera choisi qu'elle que soit les consquences  long terme.


Il me semble que c'est une pratique qui ce fait de moins en moins.
De plus ce n'est "qu'un simple" problme de loi...

Par contre pour le nuclaire il n'y a pas de solution technique

----------


## wolinn

> Le racteur est aussi irradi que du Plutonium, toute tentative de recyclage ne ferait qu'entrainer la libration dans l'atmosphre d'une grande quantit d'isotope radioactifs d'une toxicit gale au plutonium don la dose ltale est de l'ordre du microgramme


Aucune comparaison possible avec le plutonium.
L'interaction du flux de neutrons avec l'acier de la cuve et des quipements forme essentiellement du Cobalt-60 (priode: 5.3 ans), en moindre quantit, du Nickel-63 (priode: 100 ans), et quelques traces d'autres lments. Accessoirement, pour ce qui est de la "libration dans l'atmosphre", je ne vois pas bien de quels isotopes tu veux parler ni en quelles quantits, et l'acier, a ne se vaporise pas si facilement.
Pour ce qui est du terrible plutonium : c'est sur qu'en assaisonnement ou inhalation, ce n'est pas trs bon pour la sant, et qu'il vaut mieux bien l'isoler de la biosphre, ou mieux, le dtruire en le consommant dans des racteurs conus pour a.
Mais d'un autre ct, la bombe largue sur Nagasaki en 1945 a vraiment dispers quelques kg de plutonium dans l'atmosphre (donc quantit lthale thoriquement pour une bonne partie de l'humanit), et de nos jours, Nagasaki est une ville de 400000 habitants, qui ne paraissent pas tous rongs par le cancer.

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Aucune comparaison possible avec le plutonium.
> L'interaction du flux de neutrons avec l'acier de la cuve et des quipements forme essentiellement du Cobalt-60 (priode: 5.3 ans), en moindre quantit, du Nickel-63 (priode: 100 ans), et quelques traces d'autres lments. Accessoirement, pour ce qui est de la "libration dans l'atmosphre", je ne vois pas bien de quels isotopes tu veux parler ni en quelles quantits, et l'acier, a ne se vaporise pas si facilement.
> Pour ce qui est du terrible plutonium : c'est sur qu'en assaisonnement ou inhalation, ce n'est pas trs bon pour la sant, et qu'il vaut mieux bien l'isoler de la biosphre, ou mieux, le dtruire en le consommant dans des racteurs conus pour a.


Et bien entendus les parois internes ne sont pas enduites de Plutonium et d'Uranium ? Allons soyez raliste, les premiers centimtres en sont incrust(du point de vue de l'intrieur du racteur)



> Mais d'un autre ct, la bombe largue sur Nagasaki en 1945 a vraiment dispers quelques kg de plutonium dans l'atmosphre (donc quantit lthale thoriquement pour une bonne partie de l'humanit), et de nos jours, Nagasaki est une ville de 400000 habitants, qui ne paraissent pas tous rongs par le cancer.


Que je sache pendant la dflagration de la bombe les atomes de Plutonium subissent aussi des changement les dgradants en composant tel que du Thorium, de l'Amricium, du Curium, du Csium ...
de plus:
Little boy(Hiroshima): compose de 64 kg d'uranium(le plus de morts)Fat Man(Nagasaki): une sphre de plutonium de 3/4 Kilos(pas de chiffres officiel trouv)(plus grand diamtre de destruction)

----------


## wolinn

> Et bien entendus les parois internes ne sont pas enduites de Plutonium et d'Uranium ? Allons soyez raliste, les premiers centimtres en sont incrust(du point de vue de l'intrieur du racteur)


Non. Vous confondez avec les gaines de combustible.

----------


## TiranusKBX

@wolinn
Donc tu vas encore nous sortir le mensonge des industriels du Nuclaire en nous disant que les gaines sont bien isoles et que le racteur est pas contamin ?
 ton avis pourquoi donc on ne peut augmenter la dure de vie d'un racteur sans incidents ? Simplement car il est trop contamin !

----------


## wolinn

> @wolinn
> Donc tu vas encore nous sortir le mensonge des industriels du Nuclaire en nous disant que les gaines sont bien isoles et que le racteur est pas contamin ?
>  ton avis pourquoi donc on ne peut augmenter la dure de vie d'un racteur sans incidents ? Simplement car il est trop contamin !


La dure de vie d'un racteur  eau pressurise est celle de la cuve, dont l'acier est fragilis avec le temps par le flux de neutrons, qui dplacent les atomes du rseau cristallin. Rien  voir avec une contamination par du combustible.

----------


## Il Dodo

> Et sinon quelques production Arte sur le nuclaire
> Tu mourras moins bte


Je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de temps pour voir ces vidos, mais quand au bout de quelques minutes, on t'explique que les noyaux radioactifs sont  mchants parce qu'ils viennent d'une famille "dtruite" ... je pense que la vulgarisation est tellement pousse qu'elle en devient fausse.

Parce qu'en fait, un noyau radioactif, c'est juste un noyau instable qui cherche  se stabiliser ou  s'en rapprocher en mettant une particule.  Et c'est cette particule qui est potentiellement dangeureuse. La demi-vie du noyau radioactif est la traduction de la probabilit d'mission de  la particule par le noyau radioactif.
Quant  la cration d'un noyau radioactif, certes il y a les produits de fission de noyaux lourds, mais il y a aussi l'irradiation de noyaux  stables (ce qui se passe abondamment dans la ionosphre), et la nuclosynthse (notamment l'explosive).




> Si tu veut promouvoir le nuclaire tu auras mon soutient UNIQUEMENT SI c'est pour les racteurs  sels fondus et Thorium et pas  pour les racteurs pressuriss actuels hyper-dangereux et polluants


La filiale du 232Th/233U est trs intressante sur le papier par rapport aux filiales 235U et 238U/239Pu. Le souci reste la recherche dessus. Les  filiales d'uranium ont eu le vent en poupe  cause des recherches militaires dessus pour faire les bombes. Le Thorium n'tant pas intressant pour faire une ch'tite bombe atomique, les militaires n'ont pas fait de recherche dessus.
Du coup, quand tu tudies les sections efficaces des filiales de l'235U et de l'238U/239Pu avec leurs noyaux fils et les produits de fissions et  leurs noyaux fils, tu te retrouvent avec de super prcisions. Quand tu reviens  la filiale 232Th/233U avec les noyaux fils, les produits de  fissions, etc..., tu t'aperois que la prcision n'est pas du tout la mme !
Or quand tu veux construire un racteur nuclaire, si tu veux bien le modliser, cette prcision est recherche !
Donc, le gros souci de la filiale 232Th/233U est l'tude  faire sur les noyaux, les produits de fissions et les noyaux fils.

Mais, je soutiens aussi qu'il vaut mieux partir sur la filiale 232Th/233U pour les racteurs de gnration 4.




> Envoy par Mpolo
> 
> Les envoyer sur le Soleil on sait le faire. Le problme, comme toujours, c'est le cot.
> Les dchets radioactifs se comptabilisent en milliers de tonnes. Quand on sait que nos lanceurs ne peuvent satelliser au mieux qu'une vingtaine  de tonnes, cela suppose une multitude de lancements et de lanceurs.
> Maintenant il faudrait pouvoir comparer aux cots de stockage, les moyens qu'ils ncessitent de mettre en uvre (genre site de Bure) et les cots  de surveillance, de maintient et de scurit.
> Mais cela a-t-il t fait ?
> 
> 
> c'est surtout trs dangereux, mme si Ariane est le meilleur lanceur au monde (et en plus c'est Franais, je  rejoins lulu7, on est les meilleurs), en cas dexplosion du lanceur on est dans la mer**
> sans parler des dbris que tu vas rajouter en orbite autours de la terre... a force on pourra plus rien envoyer dans l'espace, on fera comment  pour quitter cette plante quand elle aura plus de ressource ?


Nous savons envoyer des RTG (Radioisotope Thermoelectric Generator : gnrateurs d'lectricit contenant du 238Pu) dans l'espace de manire que  mme si la fuse explose durant le dcolage, l'enceinte du RTG reste non perce, et il n'y pas de fuite des produits radioactifs. Cela a t fait  pour la sonde Cassini. J'ai aussi vu un conteneur d'ergol de 3e tage qui tait redescendu sur Terre. La sphre avait bien chauff sur  l'extrieur, mais tait intacte sinon (la sphre faisait 1m de diamtre).
Envoyer un conteneur ne contenant que des dchets radioactifs et rsistant  une explosion de fuse et une retombe au sol ne me semble pas  beaucoup plus compliqu. Le seul problme est que cela va tre lourd, et donc, la fuse sera trs chre.
Concernant les dbris, suivant la loi franaise et  partir d'une date future (je crois que c'est aux alentours de 2025, mais je ne suis plus  sr), les lanceurs ont pour obligation d'assurer que tous les tages de la fuse retombent sur Terre au bout d'un dlai fix (me souviens plus aussi : a se compte en annes). Kourou tant en France, les dcolages depuis Kourou (et donc Ariane) sont concerns. Ca limitera dj pas mal  les dbris qu'on laisse en orbite basse.





> Concernant les dchets nuclaire il existe pleins de piste pour s'en dbarrasser pour de bon, une intressante la transmutations  biologique.
> https://fr.wikibooks.org/wiki/Une_hi...rches_rcentes
> ces recherches sont par ailleurs ralis par des Franais comme Jean-Paul Bibrian.


Mouais ... vu les diffrences d'chelles entre le biologique et le nuclaire, et surtout les diffrences d'interactions physiques, je reste trs sceptique. En particulier lorsque dans ton lien, a parle aussi de fusion froide .... En biologie, tu as des interactions biologiques : entre  grosses molcules. On reste tout de mme dans les couches lectroniques externes des atomes sur les chelles les plus petites. Or, la  radioactivit se moque compltement des couches lectroniques : on est dans le noyau atomique !




> C'est loin d'tre une argumentation valable.
> On est dans le domaine de la physique, dans le cas de l'uranium on parle de 4,5 Milliards d'annes quand mme.
> mme dans la fourchette basse de produits recycls (transformation de l'uranium en plutonium => 24000 ans de radio-activit, et c'est loin d'tre  rentable, pour une radioactivit plus "virulente")


Faut prciser 235U. Parce que l'238U, c'est plus long. Enfin bon, l'uranium, le plutonium et vu les recherches, le thorium sont (vont tre) des  combustibles. Les associer en tant que dchets, c'est un peu fauss, non ? Surtout qu'ils sont prsents  l'tat naturel en plus grande quantit.  La Terre ne s'en est pas mal porte. Au contraire, la vie y est apparue  :;): .
Il existe effectivement des dchets nuclaires de longues dure et trs problmatiques, mais pas ceux que tu sites.




> Ce que tu propose, c'est de plus ou moins continuer brler la foret en ce disant qu'un jour quelqu'un saura peut tre comment  faire pour l'teindre, mais qu'en attendant c'est bien pratique pour se chauffer !


C'est un peu ce qu'on a fait, justement avec nos forts, non ? Sans les brler, nous les avons coupes sans distinction pour nous chauffer, construire nos maisons et nos bateaux, crire nos livres, etc... Et ce n'est qu'il y a quelques annes que nous avons dcids de vendre du bois de forts  "responsables". C'est--dire que les exploitants replantent les arbres et ne dcoupent que ceux arrivs  une certaine maturit, assurant un  cycle de renouvellement.
Pour le nuclaire, nous avons des pistes, mais qui sont pour le moment, ou trop chre ou non faisable encore techniquement car nous ne comprenons pas encore toutes les interactions nuclaires.




> Uranium235


C'est 235Uranium : le nombre se met avant. Mme si  l'oral, tu prononces le nombre aprs. En haut,  droite, c'est pour indiquer les lectrons  en plus ou en moins de ton atome.





> Envoy par TiranusKBX
> 
> @wolinn
> Donc tu vas encore nous sortir le mensonge des industriels du Nuclaire en nous disant que les gaines sont bien isoles et que le racteur est  pas contamin ?
>  ton avis pourquoi donc on ne peut augmenter la dure de vie d'un racteur sans incidents ? Simplement car il est trop contamin !
> 
> 
> La  dure de vie d'un racteur  eau pressurise est celle de la cuve, dont l'acier est fragilis avec le temps par le flux de neutrons, qui  dplacent les atomes du rseau cristallin. Rien  voir avec une contamination par du combustible.


Je plussois wolinn.
D'autant plus que s'il y avait vraiment du plutonium dans les parois, en quantit importante comme tu sembles le suggrer, TiranusKBX, alors on  aurait des ractions de fissions dans ces parois, sans aucun moyen de les contrler. Bonjour l'accident nuclaire type Tchernobyl !
Il faudra aussi m'expliquer comment une barre solide contenue dans un environnement liquide, lui-mme dans un conteneur avec des parois en bton,  comment cette barre arrive  perdre des lments qui iront s'incruster de plusieurs centimtres dans la paroi btonne ?

----------


## Chauve souris

@Il Dodo qui me semble balaise sur ce domaine.

J'avais lu, il y a quelque temps, que des centrales nuclaires se retrouvaient bloques, non pas par des incidents radioactifs, mais parce que les tubes contenant la matire fissile se retrouvaient bloqus par le phnomne de recristallisation. Donc on ne pouvait ni les sortir, ni les rentrer. Tu confirmes ou tu infirmes (j'ai peut-tre lu des bobards).

Autre point : j'tais dans les dlices de l'apprentissage de la comptabilit dans un stage GRETA en 1983  (Tchernobyl c'est en 1986) et, parmi les lves, il y avait une dame russe dessinatrice en bton industriel. Elle avait beaucoup travaill sur les centrales nuclaires. Son impression  : "ils sont fous les russes ! Il n'y a pas de structure de confinement dans leurs centrales". Autrement dit si quelque chose arrive  sortir de la premire enceinte il se retrouve dehors et non prisonnier d'une seconde enceinte. Je crois que ce fut le cas de Tchernobyl.

----------


## Ergode

> Si on veut vraiment rester dans les filires nuclaires, je ne comprends pas l'abandon des processus  sels fondus, spcifiquement le thorium. Cette approche a t carte au dbut de la construction des centrales,  ma connaissance sans raison technique vidente. Elle prsente l'avantage d'viter par nature la fusion du cur en cas d'accident : On ouvre une vanne, le ractif s'coule dans un bac de rcupration o il se dilue, la masse critique n'est donc plus atteinte et la raction s'arrte.
> Il reste quelques scientifiques qui  ont poursuivi les travaux sur cette filire et l'ont perfectionne. Il serait bon de sauvegarder leurs travaux avant qu'il ne soit dfinitivement trop tard...
> La France parait en bonne position sur cette technologie, car dans le cadre de SuperPhenix les ingnieurs ont appris  travailler avec du sodium fondu, dont les ractions doivent tre nettement plus vives que celle des sels de thorium.


Ayant vu un documentaire sur les sels de thorium. Je pense pouvoir te rpondre en partie. Le grand dfaut des sels fondu, c'est qu'ils ne produisent pas de dchets utiles  la fabrication de bombe nuclaire. Les centrales historiques si.

Il n'y a pas de vanne. Il y a un systme de refroidissement qui entoure le cul de la cuve. Ce qui fait qu'il y a un bouchon de sel qui fait office de bouchon. Si il se prsente un dfaut de fonctionnement de refroidissement, le bouchon fond.
et la raction est auto rgule: si fission trop importante, la temprature augmente, le volume du sel fondu aussi. Ce qui fait que la distance moyenne des atomes augmente, donc moins de probabilit de "rencontre", baisse de la raction de fission, baisse de la temprature, baisse du volume, augmentation de probabilit de rencontre,...

Des recherches existent encore, notamment la recherche de matriaux capables de faire office de contenant (corrosion, interaction avec le sel fondu,...).

----------


## Il Dodo

> @Il Dodo qui me semble balaise sur ce domaine.
> 
> J'avais lu, il y a quelque temps, que des centrales nuclaires se retrouvaient bloques, non pas par des incidents radioactifs, mais parce que les tubes contenant la matire fissile se retrouvaient bloqus par le phnomne de recristallisation. Donc on ne pouvait ni les sortir, ni les rentrer. Tu confirmes ou tu infirmes (j'ai peut-tre lu des bobards).
> 
> Autre point : j'tais dans les dlices de l'apprentissage de la comptabilit dans un stage GRETA en 1983  (Tchernobyl c'est en 1986) et, parmi les lves, il y avait une dame russe dessinatrice en bton industriel. Elle avait beaucoup travaill sur les centrales nuclaires. Son impression  : "ils sont fous les russes ! Il n'y a pas de structure de confinement dans leurs centrales". Autrement dit si quelque chose arrive  sortir de la premire enceinte il se retrouve dehors et non prisonnier d'une seconde enceinte. Je crois que ce fut le cas de Tchernobyl.


Dsol de dcevoir. J'ai effectivement un Master de Physique, avec notamment une sp en Physique Nuclaire, mais je n'ai pas tudi spcifiquement les racteurs nuclaires (c'tait plus un ct recherche qu'industriel). J'ai eu une partie sur les gnrateurs de type 4 (filiales 238U/239Pu et 232Th/233U), mais c'est tout. Donc, je n'ai aucune ide si ces types d'incidents ont bels et bien exist ou mme si c'est possible.

Pour ce qui est de Tchernobyl, oui, il me semble qu'elle n'avait pas d'enceinte de confinement. Mais ce n'tait pas l'unique problme. Un systme d'arrt d'urgence lent et des gars qui jouent  l'apprenti-sorcier juste avant l'explosion ont contribu  la catastrophe. a dmontre quand mme que les russes tait de gros cow-boys  l'poque (oui, j'aime bien cette comparaison un poil ironique  ::mouarf::  D'ailleurs, je me demande si je ne peux pas enlever le " l'poque"). Mais de toute faon, mme avec une enceinte de confinement, je pense qu'il y aurait eu un dgagement de nuages radioactifs. Peut-tre moins important, mais la catastrophe aurait t quand mme l.
Par contre, si a peut te rassurer, en France, l'ASN est beaucoup plus srieuse que les russes. C'est comme quand on utilise du feu. Il y a ceux qui font attention et qui sont prts au cas o a drape, et il y a ceux qui trinquent avec la bouteille de rhum juste  ct ! ::roll::

----------


## RyzenOC

Hier soir il y'avait un excellent documentaire suivie d'un dbat sur lcp assembl national dans "droit de suite".

Une conclusion intressante c'est que d'une part notre situation est bien meilleur que nos voisins allemands et amricains et que grace au retour sur exprience de leurs checs et du dmentellement de Brennilis (qui dure depuis 35 ans) nous avons beaucoup appris sur les meilleurs procdures effectu ce qui videment nous encourage  pens que les prochaines centrales serons plus rapide  dmanteler pour un cot de 500 millions/centrales mais surtout il s'agira d'un savoir faire  vendre aux autres pays.

L'mission  aussi pas mal parl de la robotisation permettant de diminuer les risques et daccrotre les performances dans le dmantlement (il y'a 35ans les robots n'existait pas)

Le dbat n'tais pas pour ou contre le nuclaire, au final ce dbat n'a que peut dimportance car nous avons des centrales donc pour ou contre on les a quand meme, mais que faire des dchets, ce qui rends cette mission trs intressante.

----------


## TiranusKBX

Brennilis ils on aussi fait la connerie de dcouper les changeurs thermiques sans les dcontaminer au pralable pour le rsultat que les dmanteleurs se sont pris l'quivalent de 36 scanners en 5 min

----------


## AndMax

> Tu es si naf que a ? tu ne sais donc pas comment les entreprises (groupe/corporation) recyclent ? Va voir du ct de l'Inde, tu y trouvera peut tre dans une dcharge la partie lectronique de ton vieux tlviseur dpouill des composants de valeur.


Je sais, il y a beaucoup de fraudes, et cela concerne aussi bien l'lectronique que le solaire et le nuclaire.

Pour le nuclaire, Areva/Cogema a laiss de belles saloperies autour de ses mines en Afrique, et galement en Russie (des tonnes d'uranium non recycl). Maintenant ils stockent de l'uranium au Tricastin en appelant cela du "recyclage", et je ne parle pas des fuites ou "dgagement" de La Hague et de toutes les salets chimiques qu'ils dgagent en mer.

La grande diffrence: pour l'lectronique et le solaire, il existe des vraies solutions de recyclage, et cette mise en oeuvre est possible en France. Mais est-ce qu'il y a une volont politique pour le faire ? Tant que les douaniers seront aussi peu nombreux pour dtecter des conteneurs qui partent avec des dchets  l'tranger, les filires locales de valorisation ont du mal  survivre sans subventions.

----------


## TJ1985

> plus se reproduire,


coute, essaie tant que tu veux, vas-y, fais-toi plaisir, mais ne finalise pas. On est bien assez nombreux et a commence  tre un vrai problme.

----------


## Chauve souris

> coute, essaie tant que tu veux, vas-y, fais-toi plaisir, mais ne finalise pas. On est bien assez nombreux et a commence  tre un vrai problme.


Plus qu'un vrai problme, notre mort en tant qu'espce ! il commence  se dire au vu de la chute de la biodiversit que la 6e grande extinction d'espces a commenc. Et pas parce que la Terre s'est ramass un mtore un peu grand  digrer. On se focalise sur les abeilles, mais ce sont de grosse bbtes rsistantes. Certes elles ont une importance conomique et on ne parle que d'elles, mais tous les petits insectes qui faisaient la richesse des prairies en tant compltement inoffensifs pour les humains ont disparu en 50 ans  cause des saloperies chimiques qu'on a dvers. Paradoxalement les vrais nocifs pour les humains (tiques, moustiques) se portent trs bien merci. Les vendeurs de pesticides ont russi  vendre leurs salets aux municipalits qui les pulvrisent soigneusement dans les rues des pavillons avec jardins. Ce n'est pas nouveau, cela a t dnonc par les entomologistes (dont j'tais  cette poque) depuis bien longtemps mais quels pouvoirs de pression pouvaient avoir ces scientifiques sur les trusts agro-chimiques ? Jean Dorst, ornithologue et directeur du Museum avait publi en 1965 un livre prophtique "Avant que Nature meure". Maintenant nous y sommes : la nature est en train de mourir et ce n'est pas par le "rchauffement de la plante", la farce qu'affectionne les politicards et qui est le seul phnomne qui chappe  la responsabilit de l'homme, mais par la surpopulation polluante de l'espce humaine.

----------


## RyzenOC

Si je comprend bien @TJ1985 @Chauve souris suicidez vous, vous aiderez la plante et la nature.




> la nature est en train de mourir


non
Pour l'extinctions, chaque jour des espces disparaissent, d'autre apparaissent. L'homme contribue  en tuer certaines mais contribue aussi  en crer de nouvelle.
trangement personne n'en parle des nouvelles espces....




> mais par la surpopulation polluante de l'espce humaine.


non
normment d'tude ont prouv que l'on pouvait vivre  10-11 milliards sur la plante.

C'est quand mme dingue, dans chaque news on doit se taper des messages nous prdisant la fin du monde et ils l'annoncent de plus en tt en plus, aujourd'hui je viens d'apprendre que c'est plus dans 10ans comme le prdit Ryu2000  chaque intervention mais nous y sommes carrment dj  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

sur ce je vous laisse, j'ai de l'ethereum  miner moi et ma bonne grosse clim  allumer parce quil fait chaud.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Si je comprend bien @TJ1985 @Chauve souris suicidez vous, vous aiderez la plante et la nature.


Mais je ne suis pas dpressif mme si je me dis que j'ai vcu des poques plus intressantes. Simplement je n'en voudrais pas  Azral quand il viendra me voir avec ses plumes noires...




> non
> Pour l'extinctions, chaque jour des espces disparaissent, d'autre apparaissent. L'homme contribue  en tuer certaines mais contribue aussi  en crer de nouvelle.
> trangement personne n'en parle des nouvelles espces....


Sur quel faits te bases-tu pour affirmer cela ? Parce que si on ne parle pas de nouvelles espces c'est tout simplement qu'elles n'existent pas. Par contre celles qui ont disparues on en fait de longues listes...




> non
> normment d'tude ont prouv que l'on pouvait vivre  10-11 milliards sur la plante.


Un argument que tu rptes en boucle. Mais qu'appelles-tu vivre ? Ce n'est, dans les conditions que tu prdis, qu'une mauvaise survie. Et puis pourquoi cela s'arrterait  10 milliards ? 20 ans aprs a sera 20 milliards. Et ainsi de suite jusqu' l'effondrement final. De plus l'espce humaine a invent la guerre et les armes dont elle se servira de la faon la plus aveugle possible. On le voit presque tous les jours dans les pays musulmans o les attentats pullulent. Contre qui ? Mme pas un objectif militaire, le massacre pour le massacre dans un march o il n'y rien d'autre que d'autres musulmans. C'est autre chose que les combats de rats vivants dans des enclos surpeupls (les biologistes ont, bien videmment, observ le comportement des populations animales en surpeuplement naturel ou artificiel)

Le problme avec des idologues dans ton genre c'est qu'ils sont incapable de penser de faon quantitative.


Voil un graphique de la FAO on ne peut pas dire que ce sont des alarmistes pour rien
Un exemple significatif est le pays o je vis : 5 enfants par famille est un minimum et a va jusqu' 11. Bien entendu ces gens n'ont pas les moyens (entendons-nous il ne sont pas vritablement pauvres) de leur donner une ducation gnrale et professionnelle (dj qu'en France avoir un mme est un luxe pour fonctionnaire bien pay). D'ailleurs a n'existe pratiquement pas ici, l'cole est un dsastre. De quoi vont-ils vivre en tant adultes (et mme avant) ? De "motochorros" (vols  l'arrach en moto), de vols arms, de trafic de drogues. Mon amie paraguayenne qui n'est pas une gamine considre avec ses voisines que c'est de pire en pire.

Les pays islamistes qui nous envahissent le font dans l'idologie de l'islam (dar el Harb, terre de conqute).




> Un jour, des millions d'hommes quitteront l'hmisphre sud pour aller dans l'hmisphre nord. Et ils n'iront pas l-bas en tant qu'amis. Parce qu'ils iront l-bas pour le conqurir. Et ils le conquerront avec leurs fils. Le ventre de nos femmes nous donnera la victoire. 
> Houari Boumedienne, ancien prsident algrien dans un discours  l'ONU, 1974





> C'est quand mme dingue, dans chaque news on doit se taper des messages nous prdisant la fin du monde et ils l'annoncent de plus en tt en plus, aujourd'hui je viens d'apprendre que c'est plus dans 10ans comme le prdit Ryu2000  chaque intervention mais nous y sommes carrment dj


Ce n'est pas la "fin du monde"  mais la dgradation de l'espce humaine. La Terre peut trs bien vivre sans nous. Et sur ce que j'avance les tudes ne manquent pas.

J'ai dj fait l'analyse concrte d'une situation concrte que je ne pouvais pas  continuer  vivre en France. Vivre de quoi ? A 40 ans il m'tait impossible de trouver un job quel qu'il soit et les impts eux, ne me laissaient pas de rpit puisqu'on est pass des impts sur ce que l'on gagne aux impts sur ce que l'on a. Plus de 5 ans que je suis parti et, franchement, rien qu' lire Google news je ne le regrette pas. A ct de cela il y a des jeunes qui, tout en tant lucides sur le manque de perspective n'ont pas le tonus vital pour aller voir ailleurs. En association avec eux cela m'aurait permis de faire une activit au lieu de vivre, nanmoins confortablement, comme un petit rentier.




> et ma bonne grosse clim  allumer parce quil fait chaud.


T'as de la chance ici il fait 2C chez moi la nuit et la fonction de calfaction de mon climatiseur ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## TJ1985

> L'mission  aussi pas mal parl de la robotisation permettant de diminuer les risques et daccrotre les performances dans le dmantlement (il y'a 35ans les robots n'existait pas)


A contrario Fukushima a montr les limites des robots en environnement "chaud". Silicium + radiations ne font pas bon mnage, et plus on fait de l'lectronique petite, plus c'est vrai.
Je ne sais pas si, aujourd'hui, des btes de somme comme le 6502 ou le 68000 sont toujours produits ? Ca m'tonnerait. Pourtant eux rsistent mieux.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Un argument que tu rptes en boucle. Mais qu'appelles-tu vivre ? Ce n'est, dans les conditions que tu prdis, qu'une mauvaise survie. Et puis pourquoi cela s'arrterait  10 milliards ? 20 ans aprs a sera 20 milliards. Et ainsi de suite jusqu' l'effondrement final.


car aprs tous les pays aurons termin leurs transitions dmographique, donc la population vas se stabiliser vers 10-11 milliards vers 2050.
On peut vivre normalement  10 milliards, en optimisant au mieux les ressources.
En France la population stagne, nous avons termin notre transition dmographique par exemple.




> De plus l'espce humaine a invent la guerre et les armes dont elle se servira de la faon la plus aveugle possible. On le voit presque tous les jours dans les pays musulmans o les attentats pullulent. Contre qui ? Mme pas un objectif militaire, le massacre pour le massacre dans un march o il n'y rien d'autre que d'autres musulmans. C'est autre chose que les combats de rats vivants dans des enclos surpeupls (les biologistes ont, bien videmment, observ le comportement des populations animales en surpeuplement naturel ou artificiel)


Il  n'y a plus eu de guerre en les europens depuis l'clatement de la yougoslavie, un record !
tu remarquera que les guerres dans les pays mulsulman ne sont pas des guerres entre pays comme avant mais des guerres civils ou des pays luttant contre des groupes armes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> car aprs tous les pays aurons termin leurs transitions dmographique, donc la population vas se stabiliser vers 10-11 milliards vers 2050.


On peut pas tellement prvoir quelle sera la population mondiale dans 33 ans.
Il y a une dizaine d'annes, il y a avait 6 milliards d'individus aujourd'hui on est  7,5 milliards.

Cela dit on fait moins d'enfants :



En Afrique et en Asie on fait toujours beaucoup plus d'enfants qu'en Occident.

Du coup on va devoir supprimer le systme des retraites j'imagine.
Comme c'est la dcroissance et qu'il y a aura moins de monde pour cotiser, a risque d'tre difficile de payer les retraites dans le futur.




> On peut vivre normalement  10 milliards, en optimisant au mieux les ressources.


Pour l'instant c'est trs mal gr, l'agriculture industrielle est catastrophique, ce sont des varits faible qui ncessite l'utilisation d'engrais, d'insecticide, de fongicide, de pesticide, etc...
Donc on tue les sols et on produit des fruits et lgumes toxiques.
Il faudrait faire de la permaculture et ne pas utiliser de produit.

La mono culture c'est pas trs efficace...




> En France la population stagne, nous avons termin notre transition dmographique par exemple.


Ouais et ya des grosses vagues de migrants qui arrivent. (normalement ils veulent aller en Angleterre)

Excde, l'Italie menace de distribuer des visas europens aux migrants



> Le projet consisterait  octroyer  environ 200 000 clandestins des visas temporaires de l'Union Europenne, afin de leur permettre de circuler librement  et ainsi les inciter  quitter le territoire italien. Ce procd relve de la directive 2001/55/EC du 20 juillet 2001 sur la protection temporaire, mise en place  l'poque pour accueillir les rfugis des Balkans.





> Il  n'y a plus eu de guerre en les europens depuis l'clatement de la yougoslavie, un record !


On s'en fout de la situation en Europe.
Parce que du coup au lieu de se foutre sur la gueule entre nous, on va faire chier des pays qui nous on rien demand...
Genre Sarkozy qui a fait assassiner Kadhafi.
Ou Hollande qui aide les rebelles en Syrie.
Ou le bordel en Ukraine avec un parti no nazi soutenu par l'UE.

----------


## TJ1985

> Si je comprend bien @TJ1985 @Chauve souris suicidez vous, vous aiderez la plante et la nature.


Ben non. Je suis bien dans ma peau, content d'tre au monde et d'y voir clair. Sans doute plus que toi, puisque je n'ai pas besoin de me reproduire outrageusement pour me sentir exister. Note bien, je l'ai fait, tout va bien, un gosse c'est chouette, et puis on se rend compte que c'est un homme, comme les autres.
En ralit j'ai pu assister  l'avalanche humaine dans une petite communaut protge, aux Antilles, en dix ans on est pass d'un paradis  un enfer, d'o mme les natifs ne cherchent plus qu' s'chapper, sans en avoir aucunement les moyens. Ceci parce que chacun veut aller partout, qu'il y a trop de chacun et pas assez de partout, et de moins en moins. En flnant de-ci, de-l j'ai rencontr des gens, qui vont comme moi, le nez en l'air. Et tous ont le mme sentiment, qu'Herg a parfaitement rsum dans Tintin en Amrique, tu sais, lorsqu'il est en plein milieu d'une prairie, en tenue de cow-boy, et que trois planches plus loin il se fait engueuler par un cops en tenue parce qu'on n'a pas ide de se trouver dans un accoutrement pareil en pleine ville...

----------


## lulu7

l'humanit est en train de disparaitre cela ne fait aucun doute.

Sortez un peu de chez vous verrez, tous ces sdf, migrants et co dans les rues. Ils sont trop nombreux et dtruisent la plante en apportant guerre, inscurit et maladie.

----------


## BenoitM

> l'humanit est en train de disparaitre cela ne fait aucun doute.
> 
> Sortez un peu de chez vous verrez, tous ces sdf, migrants et co dans les rues. Ils sont trop nombreux et dtruisent la plante en apportant guerre, inscurit et maladie.


La drogue c'est mal  :;):

----------


## lulu7

> La drogue c'est mal


non je rejoint l'avis Chauve souris TJ1985, nous sommes trop nombreux et consommons trop.
Les peuples du tier monde se reproduisent trop et rsultat ils sont trop nombreux et n'ont plus rien dans leurs pays pour manger/boire.
la situation deviens trs critique, y'a qua voir la situation en syrie.

et je ne parle pas des intervenant bobos colo qui  part disent "le nuclaire c'est mal" n'apporte pas de solutions.
comme l'a soulign Ryu2000, la premire solution c'est dj de diminuer par 2 le nombre d'humain sur terre.
la deuxime c'est de moins consommer en particulier les mdicaments qui sont nfaste pour la sant et de revenir  une agriculture bio sans ogm/pesticide, come nous serons moins sur terre et que la slection naturel aura tuer les malades on pourra y arriver.

et faut arrter d'une manir gnrale les armes et la technologie, eux aussi qui posent de trs gros danger dans notre socit et revenir aux marchs locaux et au troc au lieu d'Amazon.

quand au transport il faut interdire les voitures tous simplement et mettre uniquement des trains lectrique. alimenter au solaire ou au nuclaire peu importe.

RyzenOC non  la plante ne vas pas bien, nous sommes trop nombreux.

----------


## TJ1985

> l'humanit est en train de disparaitre cela ne fait aucun doute.
> 
> Sortez un peu de chez vous verrez, tous ces sdf, migrants et co dans les rues. Ils sont trop nombreux et dtruisent la plante en apportant guerre, inscurit et maladie.


C'est faux. Tous ces migrants sont l'humanit, aussi bien que nous. Par contre notre socit s'en va  vau-l'eau, nos clbres valeurs se dissolvent et nous retournons vers un tat beaucoup plus animal de l'humain. En gros, la vie n'est pas toujours simple aujourd'hui, elle va se compliquer rapidement.
Mais l'humanit en tant qu'espce va bien, elle colonise toutes les niches cologiques, elle prolifre, on la trouve absolument partout. Elle continue  se mettre  l'preuve en guerroyant de-ci, de-l, elle se donne les moyens de vivre encore un bon moment.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la premire solution c'est dj de diminuer par 2 le nombre d'humain sur terre.


Le problme c'est qu'on ne peut pas avoir une politique internationale qui vise  rduire la population mondiale.
Je vois pas comment on pourrait mettre a en place. (il va y avoir des guerres, des pidmies, mais a ne tuera pas plusieurs milliards de personnes)

Peut tre que les OGM et d'autres produits que l'on trouve dans la nourriture industrielle nous rendent strile, et de gnration en gnration c'est de pire (au bout d'un moment il n'y aura plus de gnration suivante).
Mais par contre en Asie et en Afrique, les populations sont toujours trs fertile.




> revenir  une agriculture bio sans ogm/pesticide


Ce serait gnial, malheureusement l'industrie qui vend les graines et les additifs (engrais, insecticide, etc) est trs puissante et empchera les nations de faire une agriculture qui ne ncessite pas de graines ni de produits.

Parce que normalement chaque agriculteur devrait produire ses propres graines, adapt aux conditions climatique et au terrain.
Malheureusement il y a des lois qui les empchent.
Les agriculteurs sont oblig d'acheter des graines sur catalogue.




> revenir aux marchs locaux et au troc au lieu d'Amazon.


Alors a ce serait gnial, il n'y aurait plus d'intermdiaire entre le producteur et le consommateur.

Sauf que le projet c'est malheureusement pas du tout a.
Si j'ai bien lu, le CETA devrait entrer en vigueur le 20 septembre ou un truc comme a.
Donc il y aura encore plus de produits amricain en Europe...




> Tous ces migrants sont l'humanit


Mais arrtez avec a...
Qu'est-ce que c'est ces histoires utopiste  la Imagine de John Lenon...

Il faudrait faire en sorte que la vie s'amliore chez eux, au lieu de les laisser venir ici.
Parce que ces dernires annes, il y a eu un phnomne pas commun, c'tait des grosses vagues de migrants venu principalement du Soudan, d'Afghanistan et drythre.
Et ils ont tous t accueilli, parce que c'tait soit disant des "rfugis Syrien"...
Alors que c'tait quasiment que des jeunes mles et pas des familles...

En plus en France nous n'avons mme pas de politique d'assimilation.
C'est bien de laisser des gens rentrer, mais il faut les rendre fire du pays qui accueille, sinon a va tre le bordel, ils ne vont pas respecter le pays.

Bon aprs nous n'avons pas le choix, c'est l'UE qui nous impose d'accepter ces migrants.
a fout un beau bordel sur les routes de Calais d'ailleurs, car beaucoup veulent rejoindre l'Angleterre et la douane Anglaise est en France.

----------


## BenoitM

> non je rejoint l'avis Chauve souris TJ1985, nous sommes trop nombreux et consommons trop.
> Les peuples du tier monde se reproduisent trop et rsultat ils sont trop nombreux et n'ont plus rien dans leurs pays pour manger/boire.
> la situation deviens trs critique, y'a qua voir la situation en syrie.
> 
> et je ne parle pas des intervenant bobos colo qui  part disent "le nuclaire c'est mal" n'apporte pas de solutions.
> comme l'a soulign Ryu2000, la premire solution c'est dj de diminuer par 2 le nombre d'humain sur terre.
> la deuxime c'est de moins consommer en particulier les mdicaments qui sont nfaste pour la sant et de revenir  une agriculture bio sans ogm/pesticide, come nous serons moins sur terre et que la slection naturel aura tuer les malades on pourra y arriver.
> 
> et faut arrter d'une manir gnrale les armes et la technologie, eux aussi qui posent de trs gros danger dans notre socit et revenir aux marchs locaux et au troc au lieu d'Amazon.
> ...


1) Awww la guerre en Syrie. Quel drame.
C'est vrai qu'on a jamais connu de guerre avant.
Petit question: Combien de mort lors de la premire guerre mondiale? de la deuxime guerre mondiale, de la guerre du Vietnam, guerre Iran/Irak et autres?
Ca a provoqu la fin du monde?

2)Tu diviserais la population par 2, ca ne changerait pas beaucoup. La pollution est surtout produite par l'UE et les USA.
Si tu diminue la populations de sont qui n'ont rien, le niveau de pollutions et d'utilisation des ressources ne changera pas.

3) Et la marmotte...

ps: Vous avez oubliez de dire que la jeunesse est de plus en plus bte (refrain qu'on entend depuis la nuit des temps)

----------


## TJ1985

> Mais arrtez avec a...
> Qu'est-ce que c'est ces histoires utopiste  la Imagine de John Lenon...


Quoi, ils ne sont pas humains ? Alors que sont-ils ? Il faut rflchir cinq minutes, non ? Je ne dis pas qu'il faut les prendre dans nos lits, je dis, ce qui est l'absolue vrit, que nous faisons partie de la mme espce, comme les chiens ou les chats entre eux respectivement. Vous pouvez comprendre a ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quoi, ils ne sont pas humains ?


Si, ils sont humain, j'ai jamais dis le contraire, mais c'est pas une raison suffisante pour les laisser entrer.
La France a toujours accept des personnes venu du monde entier,  partir du moment o elles voulaient participer au projet Franais mais l c'est pas forcment le cas...

----------


## TJ1985

> Si, ils sont humain, j'ai jamais dis le contraire, mais c'est pas une raison suffisante pour les laisser entrer.
> La France a toujours accept des personnes venu du monde entier,  partir du moment o elles voulaient participer au projet Franais mais l c'est pas forcment le cas...


O as-tu vu que je prconisais une ouverture des frontires ?

----------


## Phytrop

> Une centrale nuclaire bien install dur trs longtemps, produit normment de courant et est contrlable (on dpend pas du soleil ou du vent).
> C'est pas avec des panneaux solaires que tu vas produire 10 000 GWh/an comme une centrale nuclaire.


Mais est-ce que tu rflchis avant d'crire?
Une centrale nuclaire bien install dur trs longtemps: MDR. Regarde le racteur EPR qui a t construit avec des contrles trs strictes pour viter tout problme: il n'est mme pas dmarr qu'il y a dj plein de dfaut (micro fissures, etc.). De plus, une centrale nuclaire mme bien installe se dgrade trs rapidement du  la chaleur intense dgage par la fission de l'uranium 235 principalement. Il faut savoir qu'aucun matriau n'est tanche  100%, le bton possde des micro-pores qui laissent passer de la radioactivit, sans parler que des micro fissures apparaissent trs vite dans le bton entrainant des missions un peu plus importante.
Deuxime point, l'nergie nuclaire n'est pas contrlable, un dfaut au niveau du bassin de refroidissement et c'est l'emballement directe entrainant trs rapidement une fusion du noyau se terminant par des catastrophes comme Tchernobyl ou plus rcemment Fukushima.
Concernant les dchets, ils sont bien plus dangereux que ce qu'on nous fait croire.
Le dmantlement des centrales est aussi trs polluante, trs longue et trs couteuse. 

Concernant les panneaux solaires, sache qu'il existe en Espagne, aux USA et aussi en France il me semble, des centrales solaires constitues de miroirs redirigeant les rayons solaires sur un panneau centrale ou sur un rservoir d'eau comme l'a mentionn RyzenOC arrivent  avoir une production d'lectricit similaire  une centrale lectrique avec moins de dangers. En effet les PV contiennent des mtaux lourds, mais il faut savoir qu'ils peuvent tous tre recycls voire mme rutiliss (il faut juste les infrastructures). Donc fais le compte entre la pollution directe et indirecte gnre par le nuclaire et le solaire, et tu verras que le solaire est bien moins polluant.

A l'heure actuelle, les solutions les plus vertes sont l'olien (mme si cette nergie peut tre conteste) et surtout l'hydraulique. Dans le futur, l'nergie la plus verte serait non pas la fission mais la fusion nuclaire de l'hydrogne si elle peut tre contrle mais ce n'est pas pour aujourd'hui ni pour demain.

----------


## RyzenOC

si j'ai bien compris, la solution final pour sauver l'humanit en pril c'est d'exterminer 50% de la population mondial, de prfrence amricaine&europenne car c'est elle qui pollue le plus.

le niveau de la discussion est juste magnifique, du jamais vue sur developpez.com.




> 3) Et la marmotte...
> 
> ps: Vous avez oubliez de dire que la jeunesse est de plus en plus bte (refrain qu'on entend depuis la nuit des temps)


attends encore, d'ici 2-3 commentaires sa vas venir. Les jeunes sont dbile, le bac c'est facile pas comme  mon poque, les smartphones rendent les jeunes dbile...




> Tiens des nouveaux qui dcouvre les joies de discuter avec Ryu


si il n'y avait que lui... mais sinon je ne pense pas qu'il y'ait de discussion puisqu'en face nous avons que des fanatiques qui ne changerons jamais d'ide ou au moins aurons l'esprit critique de reconnatre les limites de leurs folies.

----------


## BenoitM

Tiens des nouveaux qui dcouvre les joies de discuter avec  Ryu  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> O as-tu vu que je prconisais une ouverture des frontires ?


Vous je ne sais pas.
Mais en tout cas dans la pratique les frontires sont ouvertes.




> les solutions les plus vertes sont l'olien (mme si cette nergie peut tre conteste) et surtout l'hydraulique.


L'olien, une solution verte  ::ptdr::  lol
Tu m'tonnes que c'est contest ^^
L'olien c'est pourri, a cote chre  monter, a cote chre  dmonter, a produit pas grand chose, a consomme du courant (heureusement que nous avons les centrales nuclaires pour alimenter les oliennes).

Par contre l'hydraulique c'est vraiment bien apparemment.

En attendant, avec le nuclaire on produit autant qu'on veut mme de nuit, quand il n'y a pas de vent, et pas de courant d'eau.
Parce que l'hydraulique et la solaire a produit soit trop, soit pas assez.
Le nuclaire tu peux le contrler (plus ou moins d'nergie produite).

Aprs oui il y a quelques risques...
Mais le nuclaire reste quand mme l'nergie la plus clean du moment, surtout avec la mode de la lutte contre le CO ^^

----------


## TiranusKBX

> L'olien c'est pourri, a cote chre  monter, a cote chre  dmonter, a produit pas grand chose, a consomme du courant (heureusement que nous avons les centrales nuclaires pour alimenter les oliennes).


Tu reprend l'argument le plus pourris qui existe contre l'olien !
La consommation lectrique des oliennes est celle du systme lectronique de rgulation et gnralement quand l'olienne ne produit pas pour raison de vent faible ou vent trop fort, le systme est alors aliment par la batterie intgre qui gnralement permet de faire fonctionner le systme 6  8 heures.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu reprend l'argument le plus pourris qui existe contre l'olien !


C'est 1 argument sur 4.
Mais c'est vrai que les oliennes ont besoin du nuclaire pour fonctionner  ::P: 

Je n'ai pas dis que a drangeait beaucoup les gens qui habitent prs des oliennes, en plus a tue des oiseaux. (donc voil 2 arguments de plus)
Il y a des gens qui ne supportent pas les ultrasons produit par les oliennes. (mme si la science officielle dit que ce n'est pas un problme)
Apparemment ce n'est pas psychosomatique, puisque du btail a eu des problmes...

Une olienne tue une vingtaine d'oiseaux par anne dans le Jura
_Selon une tude mene dans le Jura, moins de 21 oiseaux entrent en collision chaque anne avec une olienne. Il s'agit d'une valeur mdiane. Ce sont surtout des petites espces volant la nuit qui sont touches._

Eoliennes et oiseaux: le problme est plus srieux quil nen a lair
_Il est facile dironiser sur les quelques volatiles tus par les pales des oliennes. Mais pour certaines espces, telles le gypate barbu, une mortalit en trs lgre hausse est une menace pour leur survie._

Bon aprs vous allez dire que potentiellement le nuclaire peu avoir un impact plus ngatif que les oliennes, et ben a dpend comment on compte...

===
Bon de toutes faon, *vous devriez tre satisfait* puisque on fait en sorte de diminuer la part de nuclaire (qui devrait passer  50% en 2025 il me semble).
C'est bon le nuclaire va diminuer, les nergies renouvelable vont augmenter, on va produire plus de dlectricit grce au soleil et au courant d'eau.

Vous luttez pour un combat dj gagn, le nuclaire a une mauvaise image et il diminue.

Cela dit si on prend la diminution de production CO comme tant la priorit absolu, le nuclaire c'est le top  ::P: 
Mais c'est tellement con de viser uniquement le CO aussi...
C'est loin d'tre le pire gaz que l'on met...

----------


## BenoitM

> Cela dit si on prend la diminution de production CO comme tant la priorit absolu, le nuclaire c'est le top 
> Mais c'est tellement con de viser uniquement le CO aussi...
> C'est loin d'tre le pire gaz que l'on met...


C'est pour ca que partout on parle de Gaz  effet de serre et non de CO  ::roll:: 

Que tu es dprimant de conneries...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pour ca que partout on parle de Gaz  effet de serre et non de CO


Je ne suis pas d'accord.
On parle de taxe carbone.

Taxe carbone
_La taxe carbone est une taxe environnementale sur les missions de dioxyde de carbone_

Dioxyde de carbone
_Le dioxyde de carbone, aussi appel gaz carbonique ou anhydride carbonique, est un compos inorganique dont la formule chimique est CO2_

Si on regarde les news :
Fraude  la *taxe carbone*. 16 personnes renvoyes en procs
Nicolas Hulot veut augmenter la *taxe carbone* de 40%

Et a ne change rien  ce que je dis, il y a des pollutions plus dangereuses que les gaz  effets de serre...
Et tous les gaz  effet de serre ne sont pas dangereux :
Gaz  effet de serre
_L'effet de serre, principalement d  la vapeur d'eau (0,3 % en volume, 55 % de l'effet de serre) et aux nuages (17 % de l'effet de serre) soit environ 72 % pour H2O_

===
Voil donc il y a vraiment une grosse fixation sur le CO et le rchauffement climatique.
Alors qu'il y a des problmes cologiques beaucoup plus grave...

Edit : et c'tait une rfrence  l'article qui disait que le solaire et l'olien produisait plus de CO que le nuclaire.
Le nuclaire met moins de CO2 que le solaire et l'olien
LE NUCLAIRE, UNE NERGIE FAIBLEMENT METTRICE DE CO2

Depuis Al Gore ya une grosse mode de lutte contre le CO, arrtez de le nier, c'est vident comme truc !

----------


## Phytrop

Tu regardes uniquement le CO2 mais je te signale que pour faire tourner des racteurs nuclaires il faut du combustibles: uranium 235 235U, uranium 238 238U, plutonium 239 239Pu . Ces combustibles sont extraits du sous-sol. Pour avoir travailler dans une carrire, je peux te garantir que question cologie, c'est un 0 point.
Encore un coup, il faut regarder l'ensemble du process et pas seulement un morceau. Les articles que tu mets ne tiennent pas la route:
- EDF: forcment qu'ils vont dire que c'est moins polluant, c'est le fournisseur d'lectricit en France et a cote moins cher. Crdibilit:0
- L'Express: ils ne prennent pas en compte toutes les donnes et ont tendance  prendre des valeurs trop basses vis  vis de la ralit.
Pour finir avec le nuclaire et faire le lien avec la vapeur d'eau, le processus de fabrication de l'lectricit ncessite une quantit d'eau affolante qui soit dis en passant est une denre de plus en plus rare. Donc question cologique on repassera.

Concernant l'olien, j'ai bien prcis "contest" en particulier pour les oiseaux. Mais de nouveaux types d'oliennes sont en test pour diminuer les ultra-sons et les catastrophes ornithologiques. "Ca cote cher  monter et  dmonter"  ::ptdr:: , regarde le cot de construction de l'EPR et le cot de dmantlement des racteurs: le choix est vite fait. "L'olien consomme du courant": faux s'il y a peu de vent la batterie interne va aider sinon l'olienne ne tourne pas.

Concernant l'hydraulique, il y a toujours du courant que ce soit les rivires, les mares (cf usine mare motrice de la Rance) ou les courants marins.

Concernant le nuclaire, tu ne contrles rien du tout: une fois le processus lanc, tu ne peux pas le ralentir et c'est trs compliqu de l'arrter, d'o la catastrophe de Fukushima.

Concernant la taxe carbone, on fait l'amalgame avec le CO2mais elle prends en compte tous les composs carbons relchs dans l'atmosphre: CO, CO2, ...
La vapeur d'eau est en effet un gaz  effet de serre, mais si on regarde la composition de la Terre (qui je rappelle est compos trs majoritairement d'eau), c'est un gaz  effet de serre qui existe depuis la nuit des temps. Le taux est certes lgrement plus important maintenant avec les industries mais ce n'est pas une proccupation majeure.

Et pour finir, va apprendre les lmentaires de la chimie parce que quand je vois crit CO2, j'ai tout simplement envie de m'arracher les yeux. Une fois que tu les auras assimils, tu pourras revenir sur le forum.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais si on regarde la composition de la Terre (qui je rappelle est compos trs majoritairement d'eau), c'est un gaz  effet de serre qui existe depuis la nuit des temps. Le taux est certes lgrement plus important maintenant avec les industries mais ce n'est pas une proccupation majeure.


Ouais mais le CO2 c'est aussi un gaz prsent sur terre de faon naturelle, a ne devrait peut tre pas tre une proccupation majeure...


Bon aprs vous pouvez dire que depuis a a continu d'augmenter.
Mais il me semble qu'il y a eu des poques o le taux de CO2 sur terre tait plus fort qu'aujourd'hui.
a ne venait donc pas des pratiques de l'homme.




> "Ca cote cher  monter et  dmonter"


Le nuclaire cote galement chre  mettre en place, mais au moins a produit normment d'nergie pour pas trs chre.
Aujourd'hui la technologie des oliennes ne permet pas de ce passer du nuclaire.

----------


## Phytrop

> Ouais mais le CO2 c'est aussi un gaz prsent sur terre de faon naturelle, a ne devrait peut tre pas tre une proccupation majeure...


Si justement, sur les 1% qu'on considre comme tant autres dans la composition de l'atmosphre, la majorit c'est de l'eau et le CO2 reprsente quasiment rien donc si c'est une proccupation majeure. Ta source n'est toujours pas fiable, donc les diagrammes que tu prsentes n'ont aucune valeur.




> Mais il me semble qu'il y a eu des poques o le taux de CO2 sur terre tait plus fort qu'aujourd'hui.
> a ne venait donc pas des pratiques de l'homme.


Si justement, c'tait durant la prolifration des industries d'o la lutte contre les missions de CO2.




> Le nuclaire cote galement chre  mettre en place, mais au moins a produit normment d'nergie pour pas trs chre.
> Aujourd'hui la technologie des oliennes ne permet pas de ce passer du nuclaire.


Pas trs chre pour le moment mais quand le combustible sera quasiment puis, tu crois quoi que le prix va rester aussi bas? Sors de ta bulle et redescends sur Terre. L'olien ne permet peut tre pas d'galer le nuclaire mais 1) le vent c'est gratuit, 2) on n'a pas besoin de consommer autant d'nergie.
Si on limine les bureaux clairs la nuit, les grands clairages un peu partout, les dcorations de Nol dans les villes qui sont extrmement nergivores et bien tu verras que le nuclaire n'est pas utile en combinant toutes les nergies renouvelables.

Et encore un coup on ne parle pas de remplacer le nuclaire uniquement par l'olien, mais par l'ensemble des nergies renouvelables.

----------


## BenoitM

Bon  premire vue j'ai commis une erreur dans la taxe carbone il n'y a que le CO mais dans les gaz  effet de serre le mthane est converti en quivalent co  ::):

----------


## Phytrop

> CO


Putain, c'est CO2, arrtez d'crire CO2 ::mur::  ::furieux::  ::fessee::  ::massacre::  ::kill::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ta source n'est toujours pas fiable, donc les diagrammes que tu prsentes n'ont aucune valeur.


Vous allez dire pareil pour celle la, m'en j'en ai rien  foutre :


Pour beaucoup de scientifiques il y avait plus de CO2 il y a 500 millions d'annes, et a ne venait pas de l'homme.
Et apparemment a jouait pas beaucoup sur la temprature...
Par contre il y a un truc qui peut joueur sur la temprature et a s'appelle : Le Soleil. Et l tout le monde est d'accord, aucun scientifique au monde ne remet en question que le soleil chauffe plus ou moins la terre.




> Si justement, c'tait durant la prolifration des industries d'o la lutte contre les missions de CO2.


En fait si on regarde bien c'est pas dans les annes o l'homme a produit le plus de CO que la temprature tait la plus haute.
Je crois que a fait 20 ans que la temprature moyenne n'a pas augment et pourtant on produit toujours du CO.
Le rchauffement climatique s'est stabilis depuis 15 ans



> Malgr des missions record de gaz  effet de serre, la temprature du globe est stable. Le refroidissement de l'ocan Pacifique pourrait expliquer ce phnomne.





> Pas trs chre pour le moment mais quand le combustible sera quasiment puis, tu crois quoi que le prix va rester aussi bas?


D'ici  ce que le prix augmente on aura dvelopp une autre source d'nergie.
En attendant il faut juste se faire pote avec l'Iran et acheter de l'Uranium a bon prix.
On pourrait les aider  construire des centrales nuclaires galement.




> 2) on n'a pas besoin de consommer autant d'nergie.


Ouais, on a besoin de consommer plus d'nergie et a continuer comme a !
En 2040 on ne pourra plus acheter de vhicule  essence, tout sera lectrique.

La consommation mondiale dlectricit va augmenter.




> Si on limine les bureaux clairs la nuit, les grands clairages un peu partout, les dcorations de Nol dans les villes qui sont extrmement nergivores


Je ne suis pas convaincu...
Et si on utilise des lampes  LED a consomme pas des masses.




> Et encore un coup on ne parle pas de remplacer le nuclaire uniquement par l'olien, mais par l'ensemble des nergies renouvelables.


a je sais, mais j'aime bien mettre l'accent sur le fait qu' l'heure actuelle l'olien c'est nul.
Peut tre qu'un jour ce sera bien, que a ne drangera pas les oiseaux, que a ne produira pas d'infra son, que a produira beaucoup dlectricit, mais ce n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui.

----------


## Phytrop

> Vous allez dire pareil pour celle la, m'en j'en ai rien  foutre :
> 
> Pour beaucoup de scientifiques il y avait plus de CO2 il y a 500 millions d'annes, et a ne venait pas de l'homme.
> Et apparemment a jouait pas beaucoup sur la temprature...
> Par contre il y a un truc qui peut joueur sur la temprature et a s'appelle : Le Soleil. Et l tout le monde est d'accord, aucun scientifique au monde ne remet en question que le soleil chauffe plus ou moins la terre.
> 
> 
> En fait si on regarde bien c'est pas dans les annes o l'homme a produit le plus de CO que la temprature tait la plus haute.


Abrutis tu compares des donnes qui datent de 500Ma avec des donnes d'aujourd'hui, a n'a rien  voir.




> Je crois que a fait 20 ans que la temprature moyenne n'a pas augment et pourtant on produit toujours du CO.


Normal, des lois ont t mis en place pour limiter l'mission de CO2, et autres gaz, d'o un attnuation de la monte de la temprature moyenne




> D'ici  ce que le prix augmente on aura dvelopp une autre source d'nergie.
> En attendant il faut juste se faire pote avec l'Iran et acheter de l'Uranium a bon prix.
> On pourrait les aider  construire des centrales nuclaires galement.


Tu es un abruti ou quoi? Tu crois que les ressources sont inpuisables ou quoi? Et parce que tu crois que faire pote avec l'Iran suffirait  avoir un prix bas  ::ptdr:: ?




> Ouais, on a besoin de consommer plus d'nergie et a continuer comme a !
> En 2040 on ne pourra plus acheter de vhicule  essence, tout sera lectrique.
> La consommation mondiale dlectricit va augmenter.


Si tu crois qu'un vhicule lectrique est plus propre qu'un vhicule essence, tu te fous le doigts dans l'il jusqu'au cerveau. Les voitures lectriques sont bien polluantes qu'une essence (tudes srieuses menes et publies dans des journaux officiels). Pour les vhicules, la vrai solution c'est l'hydrogne.




> Je ne suis pas convaincu...
> Et si on utilise des lampes  LED a consomme pas des masses.


Les LED consomment moins certes mais ne sont pas la solution. Regarde un peu une vue satellite de la Terre par nuit, tu crois que c'est vraiment ncessaire autant de lumires?

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu compares des donnes qui datent de 500Ma avec des donnes d'aujourd'hui, a n'a rien  voir.


Ben si c'est compltement en rapport.
Puisqu'on nous dit que si le CO2 augmente  peine la terra va mourir, la vie disparatra dans les ocans et par effet domino tout va disparaitre.
Sauf qu'il y a 500 millions d'annes le taux de CO2 tait beaucoup plus lev et la vie se portait bien.




> Normal, des lois ont t mis en place pour limiter l'mission de CO2


 ::ptdr::  lol
Il suffit de payer la taxe et on met autant de gaz qu'on veut...




> Et parce que tu crois que faire pote avec l'Iran suffirait  avoir un prix bas ?


Non mais j'aime bien la blague. ^^
On a de l'uranium c'est pas un problme pour le moment. (et c'est pas prt de l'tre)
En 2025, 50% de l'nergie produite en France ne sera pas nuclaire.
Un jour il n'y aura plus de centrale en France.




> Si tu crois qu'un vhicule lectrique est plus propre qu'un vhicule essence


Ben non !
Je sais bien que les voitures lectriques sont une catastrophe cologique pour le moment.
Mais je parlais de a :
Fin des voitures essence et diesel en 2040 : "Le vhicule lectrique" est une voie "royale pour l'industrie"

Je ne soutiens pas du tout ce projet, mais c'est comme a...




> Les LED consomment moins certes mais ne sont pas la solution. Regarde un peu une vue satellite de la Terre par nuit, tu crois que c'est vraiment ncessaire autant de lumires?


L'humain d'aujourd'hui ne se proccupe pas du ncessaire, il est dans l'excs depuis bien longtemps...
En plus c'est chiant la lumire parce que a cache le ciel.
C'est entre autre pour a que c'est mieux d'habiter dans un petit village paum que dans une ville.

Il y a un pays qui teint la lumire, c'est la Core du Nord.
On devrait prendre exemple sur ce pays plus souvent.


Heureusement qu'il y a un pays pour montrer l'exemple.

====
Par contre Phytrop t'iras lire a :
[Modration] Rgles spcifiques du Forum Actualits et de ses sous-Forums
Je crois que tu ne respectes pas toutes les rgles.

----------


## Phytrop

> Ben si c'est compltement en rapport.
> Puisqu'on nous dit que si le CO2 augmente  peine la terra va mourir, la vie disparatra dans les ocans et par effet domino tout va disparaitre.
> Sauf qu'il y a 500 millions d'annes le taux de CO2 tait beaucoup plus lev et la vie se portait bien.


Il y a 500Ma il n'y avait pas de vie "terrestre" mais uniquement marine. Pourquoi? parce que l'eau jouait le rle de bouclier protecteur et parce que l'atmosphre n'tait pas propice  la vie terrestre. Donc a n'a rien  voir.




> Il suffit de payer la taxe et on met autant de gaz qu'on veut...


La taxe est proportionnelle au rejet. Donc non tu n'mets pas autant que tu veux.

J'arrte l la discussion parce que tu te crois le plus intelligent du monde alors que tu ne tiens pas de rsonnement logique

----------


## Ryu2000

> La taxe est proportionnelle au rejet. Donc non tu n'mets pas autant que tu veux.


Ouais mais pour l'instant l'industrie prfre payer la taxe que dvelopper de nouvelles solutions.
Apparemment c'est pas partout dans le monde la taxe carbone...




> La Chine instaure une taxe sur la pollution industrielle, mais ne fait rien contre le CO2
> Une dmarche qui reste  mi chemin. La Chine, *premier metteur mondial de gaz  effet de serre*, a adopt dimanche une nouvelle loi qui taxe les pollueurs, mais *le dioxyde de carbone (CO2) chappera encore  la fiscalit*.





> Taxe carbone - tats Unis
> Un projet de taxe carbone (Washington Initiative 732) a t rejet par les lecteurs de l'tat de Washington le 8 novembre 2016.


La taxe carbone c'est bon pour un truc :




> Escroquerie  la taxe carbone : procs du casse du sicle
> L'escroquerie a t surnomme le casse du sicle. Douze personnes sont juges, ce lundi au tribunal correctionnel de Paris, dans le cadre du volet le plus important de *l'arnaque  la taxe carbone qui aura fait perdre 1,6 milliard d'euros  la France et 5 milliards  l'Europe*. Le procs doit durer jusqu'au 30 mai.
> 
> Entre octobre 2008 et juin 2009, des fraudeurs crent des socits offshores pour acheter des quotas d'mission de Co2  l'tranger. Ces droits  polluer sont ensuite revendus en France o ils sont taxs  19,6%, sauf que la TVA empoche n'est pas dclare. C'est la fin de cette taxe qui mettra fin  la belle, mais illgale, affaire. Si le prjudice dpasse le milliard d'euros en France, le volet qui passe ce lundi devant le tribunal concerne une escroquerie avoisinant les 283 millions d'euros. 
> 
> Des accuss rfugis en Isral

----------


## Zirak

> Je crois que a fait 20 ans que la temprature moyenne n'a pas augment et pourtant on produit toujours du CO.


Arrtes ET l'Express et les liens prims...

Ca fait 20 ans que la temprature moyenne n'a pas augment, mais a fait dj  4 annes de suites (sans parler de celles entre 2000 et 2010), que l'on bat le record de temprature moyenne. Comment peut-on battre le record si la temprature n'augmente pas ?   ::aie:: 

Mais tu dois avoir une trs bonne explication.





> ====
> Par contre Phytrop t'iras lire a :
> [Modration] Rgles spcifiques du Forum Actualits et de ses sous-Forums
> Je crois que tu ne respectes pas toutes les rgles.


C'est l'hpital qui se fou de la charit, et c'est donc toi la balance qui va pleurer chez les modos...

Pour ton information personnelle :




> La diffamation et la calomnie sont deux dlits trs similaires. *On s'en rend coupable si l'on diffuse des informations qui nuisent  la rputation de quelqu'un, qu'on les tienne pour vraies (diffamation) ou que l'on sache qu'elles sont fausses (calomnie).*
> 
> La calomnie est plus grave et *peut tre punie jusqu' trois ans de prison (6 mois pour la diffamation)*. En cas de diffamation, l'accus n'encourt aucune peine s'il peut prouver que ses accusations sont vraies (ou qu'il avait de bonnes raisons de les tenir pour vraies), pour autant qu'il n'ait pas agi principalement dans le but de dire du mal de la victime.
> 
> Donc, raconter des choses fausses (ou probablement fausses) au sujet de quelqu'un (que ce soit un ou une prof, quelqu'un de ton ge, ou quelqu'un que tu ne connais pas), c'est une plutt mauvaise ide, mme si c'est "juste pour s'amuser". Si la personne vise dpose plainte, les choses peuvent mal tourner.
> 
> *Et mme si les choses racontes sont vraies, si elles ont t racontes dans le but de nuire  l'autre ou  sa rputation, cela peut aussi tomber sous le coup de la loi.*
> 
> *Il faut savoir galement que publier de tels propos sur internet (via un blog ou un forum, par exemple) peut aggraver le dlit aux yeux de la loi.*


Donc avec tous les trucs que tu viens crire ici et qui sont faux,en disant que un tel ou un tel fait telle ou telle magouille,  tes gnralisations  deux balles et tout le reste, si tout les concerns portaient plaintes, tu finirais probablement au trou jusqu' la fin de tes jours, alors niveau respect des rgles, je serais toi, je me ferais plus que tout petit... On est bien gentil de seulement te reprendre ici, sans avertir qui de droit, mais cela pourrait changer (en tous cas moi, je ne me gnerai plus, avec tout ce que je me suis pris la semaine dernire, il est hors de question que je me prenne un ban pour un trait d'humour, et que tes propos hors-la-loi passent comme une lettre  la poste...).





> J'arrte l la discussion parce que tu te crois le plus intelligent du monde alors que tu ne tiens pas de rsonnement logique


Bienvenue  notre 3658 me membre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais tu dois avoir une trs bonne explication.


Ouais c'est le soleil ^^
Et il manque peut tre des mesures en Antarctique, parce qu'il y a pas mal d'articles qui disent que la couche de glace de l'Antarctique est en train de grossir.
*Je reconnais que nous sommes dans une priode o la temprature augmente*, mais a arrivait dj quand l'homme n'tait pas l...




> C'est l'hpital qui se fou de la charit


J'ai eu des problmes avec la modration a une poque, mais pour l'instant a a l'air d'aller.
Pas de nouvelle, bonne nouvelle ^^




> Pour ton information personnelle :


Les lois ce n'est pas ma passion...
Et de toute faon qui s'intresse  ce qui est dit dans un forum...




> si tout les concerns portaient plaintes, tu finirais probablement au trou jusqu' la fin de tes jours


Faut pas exagrer non plus...
Je sais que la libert dexpression en France c'est pas top, mais quand mme...




> avec tout ce que je me suis pris la semaine dernire


J'ai loup a...  ::(: 
Prviens moi la prochaine fois ^^  ::mouarf::

----------


## Daranc

Hou l y'en a des beaux graphiques! ::P: 
bon alors les dinosaure en ptant ont augmenter le CO2 et ont changer le climat ::calim2:: 
Bon dieu ARRTER Vous allez faire interdire le cassoulet toulousain  ::mrgreen:: 
ceci dit ont s'loigne pas un peu du sujet? (enfin juste une impression , comme a)

----------


## Chauve souris

> Le problme c'est qu'on ne peut pas avoir une politique internationale qui vise  rduire la population mondiale.
> Je vois pas comment on pourrait mettre a en place. (il va y avoir des guerres, des pidmies, mais a ne tuera pas plusieurs milliards de personnes)


Oh il y aurait un moyen bien simple : leur interdire d'envahir le territoire des autres. Mais ce n'est pas voulu par l'Europe et particulirement par Merkel. cela s'appelle le plan Kalergi qui est un gnocide culturel (http://www.agoravox.fr/tribune-libre...ide-des-172751). On va mme les chercher dans les eaux territoriales libyennes.

Mais pour se faire il faudrait qu'il y ait un dynamisme vital. Or celui-ci  compltement disparu. Les plus combatifs qui devraient tre les jeunes sont les plus rsigns et mme plus : collaborateurs car la seule chose qui compte parmi une majorit de cette jeunesse c'est de pouvoir se droguer et le haschisch provient bien de ces pays  "migrants".

C'est pour a que j'ai fui, la queue basse, cette France et cette Europe qui veulent leur mort car il  n'y avait aucun combat  mener. Au moins mon pre en 1940 tait pass en Angleterre, non comme migrant, mais comme combattant. Entr dans les SAS il avait fait le dbarquement mais derrire les lignes allemandes.

Autre point : il n'y a aucun contrle sanitaire sur ces migrants qui transmettent donc toutes sortes de calamits rien que par voisinage (la gale pour le campement de la Chapelle). Ceci explique pourquoi, dans la panique, la ministre de la sant veut imposer 11 vaccinations aux enfants ce qui, bien sr, fait le bonheur des trusts pharmaceutiques.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Mais pour se faire il faudrait qu'il y ait un dynamisme vital. Or celui-ci  compltement disparu.


en voila un zolie mot ! dynamisme vital je connaissais pas merci. Moi je connais espace vital sinon.




> Les plus combatifs qui devraient tre les jeunes sont les plus rsigns et mme plus : collaborateurs car la seule chose qui compte parmi une majorit de cette jeunesse c'est de pouvoir se droguer et le haschisch provient bien de ces pays  "migrants".


Oui les jeunes, toujours les jeunes, ces incapables, dbiles et rsigns ayant aucune volont.




> C'est pour a que j'ai fui, la queue basse, cette France et cette Europe qui veulent leur mort car il  n'y avait aucun combat  mener.


Ouais tu fuit, sa c'est de l'esprit combatif !




> Autre point : il n'y a aucun contrle sanitaire sur ces migrants qui transmettent donc toutes sortes de calamits rien que par voisinage (la gale pour le campement de la Chapelle). Ceci explique pourquoi, dans la panique, la ministre de la sant veut imposer 11 vaccinations aux enfants ce qui, bien sr, fait le bonheur des trusts pharmaceutiques.


Mais toi aussi tu est un migrant, puisque tu a fuit la France...

Arrtons de tourner autour du pot depuis 3 pages. On a bien compris que vos solutions c'est d'exterminer dans des chambres  gaz les sous-hommes de migrants pleins de maladies pour accoitre notre "dynamisme vital".
Inutile de jouer sur les mots, quand on vois des messages style "faut rduire de 50% la pop mondial de force" ou que "faut se dbarrasser des migrants."

et je parle pas de l'autre abrutis qui nous sort que le rchauffement climatique qu'on subit est naturel et est du au soleil pas  l'homme.
je serais favorable au bannissement de certains membre ici, tellement leurs propos sont antismite ou compltement dbile.

Ce topic c'est un canular ou quoi ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> en voila un zolie mot ! dynamisme vital je connaissais pas merci. Moi je connais espace vital sinon.


Il n'y a pas  parader de fiert sur ton ignorance car c'est la raction typique des imbciles. J'explique : Le dynamisme vital ou thymie est l'tat qui quantifie ce dynamisme il est sous la dpendance de la srotonine (ou 5-hydroxytryptamine). Si le taux est en chute importance cela produit les effets de dpression ou, tout simplement une passivit et une absence de raction aux stimulis.
Faudrait quelquefois sortir de l'informatique, il y a des choses utiles  connatre...




> Oui les jeunes, toujours les jeunes, ces incapables, dbiles et rsigns ayant aucune volont.


Et l aussi il faut se documenter sur les tudes socio-psychologiques sur cette tranche d'ge. Quels mouvements sociaux ont impulss les jeunes depuis 30 ans ? Ils avaient pourtant toutes les raisons d'en faire.




> Ouais tu fuit, sa c'est de l'esprit combatif !


Je ne sais qui a crit "Courage, fuyons !" mais c'est ce qu'il y a mieux  faire dans une situation dfavorable. Et je constate que les jeunes en question n'ont mme pas ce dynamisme pour chapper  un futur sans avenir. Pour ne pas perturber tes certitudes idologiques il aurait fallu que je devienne sdf en France puisque je n'avais aucune autre possibilit ? Trs peu pour moi.




> Mais toi aussi tu est un migrant, puisque tu a fuit la France...


Rien  voir ! Ici je suis un expatri lgal (et j'ai mme pass une visite mdicale) avec tous les papiers d'tat-civil en rgle. Formalits qui ont t payes un bon prix et je n'ai touch aucun guarani de l'tat paraguayen. Mon logement je me le suis trouv tout seul.




> Arrtons de tourner autour du pot depuis 3 pages. On a bien compris que vos solutions c'est d'exterminer dans des chambres  gaz les sous-hommes de migrants pleins de maladies pour accoitre notre "dynamisme vital".
> Inutile de jouer sur les mots, quand on vois des messages style "faut rduire de 50% la pop mondial de force" ou que "faut se dbarrasser des migrants."
> 
> et je parle pas de l'autre abrutis qui nous sort que le rchauffement climatique qu'on subit est naturel et est du au soleil pas  l'homme.
> je serais favorable au bannissement de certains membre ici, tellement leurs propos sont antismite ou compltement dbile.
> 
> Ce topic c'est un canular ou quoi ?


Effectivement il n'y aucune discussion possible avec un individu dans ton genre pour qui tout est dans l'outrance quand on critique son idologie. Ce n'est qu'invectives aux ordres de tes matres, compltement ridicule au demeurant. En plus je ne sais pas ce que vient faire "l'antismitisme" l dedans. Il ne manque plus que la "pdophilie" pour complter tes imprcations en numrant les dtestations  la mode.

Bon, je te rassure : j'ai dit ce que j'avais  dire, je ne vois plus l'intrt de perdre mon temps dans ce type de forum.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Il n'y a pas  parader de fiert sur ton ignorance car c'est la raction typique des imbciles. J'explique : Le dynamisme vital ou thymie est l'tat qui quantifie ce dynamisme il est sous la dpendance de la srotonine (ou 5-hydroxytryptamine). Si le taux est en chute importance cela produit les effets de dpression ou, tout simplement une passivit et une absence de raction aux stimulis.


Parfaitement clair merci  ::roll:: 




> Faudrait quelquefois sortir de l'informatique, il y a des choses utiles  connatre...


c'est un forum informatique ici...




> Je ne sais qui a crit "Courage, fuyons !" mais c'est ce qu'il y a mieux  faire dans une situation dfavorable. Et je constate que les jeunes en question n'ont mme pas ce dynamisme pour chapper  un futur sans avenir. Pour ne pas perturber tes certitudes idologiques il aurait fallu que je devienne sdf en France puisque je n'avais aucune autre possibilit ? Trs peu pour moi.


oui la France est un pays sans avenir. fuyons au Paraguay le nouvel eldorado  ::roll:: 
recommandation aux futur dserteurs de la France :
https://www.eda.admin.ch/eda/fr/dfae...-paraguay.html




> Effectivement il n'y aucune discussion possible avec un individu dans ton genre pour qui tout est dans l'outrance quand on critique son idologie. Ce n'est qu'invectives aux ordres de tes matres, compltement ridicule au demeurant. En plus je ne sais pas ce que vient faire "l'antismitisme" l dedans. Il ne manque plus que la "pdophilie" pour complter tes imprcations en numrant les dtestations  la mode.


en faisant une synthse de tes messages (de manire gnrale sur developpez.net) j'ai le sentiment que tu est un vieux > 50ans raciste qui vit au fin fond des bois.

----------


## Daranc

*Chauve souris
*tu fuis une Europe de merde  ::(:  ou tu migresje ne vois pas la diffrence les migrants fuit galement des pays de merde l'industrie pharmaceutique s'enrichit des vaccin qu'ils rendent ncessaire  ::weird::  mais ces pays de merde sont bien tel quel grce  ces mme industrie qui raflent leur richesses  ::mrgreen::  ( y'a pas de petit profits) tu parle d'invasion , certes mais ces pays franc qui limite les invasion ...USA rappelle moi un peu , les tats-unis sont une nation historique surgi de la prhistoire ou le rsultat d'un invasion avec massacre  la clef, l'Australie les abos n'ont pas t lgrement forc de partag leur terre; quant a lAfrique du sud pas de problme non plus? 
mais ceci ne nous loigne pas des panneau solairs?

----------


## danperre

Si le solaire et le nuclaire produisent la mme quantit d'lectricit au cours des 25 prochaines annes que le nuclaire produit en 2016 et que les dchets sont empils sur les terrains de football, les dchets nuclaires atteindraient la hauteur de la tour de Pise (52 mtres), tandis que les dchets solaires atteindraient la hauteur de deux monts Everest (16 km) 

Comparer les dchets du nuclaire (dure de toxicit de certains de ces dchets qui se compte en milliers d'annes et gestion globale sur des dures et des cots exponentiels, avec lent empoisonnement de notre plante non contrl) aux dchets beaucoup plus facilement grables et recyclables du solaire est tout simplement malhonnte, ou stupide

Cette pseudo tude et sa diffusion sont une caricature de ce que peut malheureusement encore produire le mouvement pro nuclaire

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Ca fait 20 ans que la temprature moyenne n'a pas augment, mais a fait dj  4 annes de suites (sans parler de celles entre 2000 et 2010), que l'on bat le record de temprature moyenne. Comment peut-on battre le record si la temprature n'augmente pas ?


Ouais, aprs il faudrait savoir depuis combien de temps la temprature est "surveille". Car il me semble que a ne fait pas si longtemps que a.. Donc, avons nous le recul suffisant pour affirmer que ces variations de tempratures soient exceptionnelles?

[EDIT] Attention, je ne dit pas qu'il faut, par consquent, ne pas se proccuper de notre impacte sur l'environnement. Je dis juste que l'argument de la temprature me parait pas tre le mieux plac dans cette discussion.

----------


## TiranusKBX

@ZenZiTone 
En France les premier relev rgulier se font depuis 1855

----------


## lulu7

Chauve souris je pense que vous tes surtout une personne vivant dans des dogmes et une idologie d'un autre temps. Vous n'avez pas russie  voluer ce qui vous  conduit au chmage et  la fuite du progrs. Tous en reposant la fuite sur les autres, mais c'est bel est bien l'incapable dans cette histoire.

----------


## TJ1985

> Chauve souris je pense que vous tes surtout une personne vivant *dans des dogmes* et une idologie d'un autre temps. Vous n'avez pas *russie*  voluer ce qui vous ** conduit au chmage et  *la fuite du progrs*. *Tous en reposant la fuite sur les autres*, mais *c'est bel est bien l'incapable dans cette histoire*.


En gras italique (_-comme a, les lettres fonces et penches-_) les passages soit mal orthographis, mal accordes,  incomprhensibles. La dernire phrase est un modle du genre, soit dit en passant.
Ce salmigondis a une lgre tendance  invalider votre discours et vos arguments. Car ce qui se conoit bien s'exprime clairement, nous sommes d'accord ?

----------


## Jipt

> En gras italique (_-comme a, les lettres fonces et penches-_) les passages soit mal orthographis, mal accordes,  incomprhensibles. La dernire phrase est un modle du genre, soit dit en passant.
> Ce salmigondis a une lgre tendance  invalider votre discours et vos arguments. Car ce qui se conoit bien s'exprime clairement, nous sommes d'accord ?


Oh la la, avec juste tes 83 messages t'es un jeunot ici, alors autant que je te briefe rapidos : c'est un combat perdu d'avance, a ! Au plus ils sont mauvais en orthographe et grammaire au plus ils l'talent sans vergogne et sans en avoir rien  cirer des lecteurs, dans une sorte de masturbation intellectuelle o ils crivent ... leur miroir !
Et les lecteurs ne comptent absolument pas, _in fine_.
Ai us mon clavier  rpter non-stop que des visiteurs non nativement francophones ne comprendraient rien  leur charabia, le retour c'est r..f...

Regarde ma signature et dis-toi qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps j'ai subi les assauts d'un individu qui veut supprimer le "c cdille", tu sais, cette chose qui permet de diffrencier "sa" de "a", et persuad sans en dmordre qu'il a raison, le gonze.
Suis  deux doigts de renoncer mais, des fois, une lueur d'espoir, un change sympatoche, un post  zro faute (que du bonheur), a requinque.
Mais c'est dur, trs dur.
Te voil prvenu.

----------


## TiranusKBX

@Jipt
Ne pleure pas, les joutes crites avec toi sont par moment piques!

----------


## TJ1985

Ben tu vois, j'ai commenc il y a de nombreuses annes (vraiment ! 1988-1989 je crois) quand un mien collgue, docteur en informatique et par ailleurs excellent dans sa branche, se permettait de n'utiliser que l'accent aigu sous prtexte que de toutes faons a ne changeait rien...  l'poque je n'avais pas compris le monde merveilleux qui s'annonait.
J'ai lutt, longtemps, ardemment, et puis je pense un peu comme toi, j'ai fini par baisser les bras, surtout aprs avoir constat que mon propre Franais souffrait de toutes ces approximations et devenait moins afft. Mais parfois je retrouve un brin d'nergie et je tente une rebuffade, un sursaut. Les derniers tressaillements du cadavre, diront les mauvaises langues. Mais n'a fout' ;-)
Enfin, aujourd'hui je me sens moins seul du coup, et a, a me soulage normment. Donc excellente nuit  tous les francophiles de passage et merci de persister !

----------


## Chauve souris

> Chauve souris je pense que vous tes surtout une personne vivant dans des dogmes et une idologie d'un autre temps. Vous n'avez pas russie  voluer ce qui vous  conduit au chmage et  la fuite du progrs. Tous en reposant la fuite sur les autres, mais c'est bel est bien l'incapable dans cette histoire.


Les "dogmes" et "l'idologie" ce n'est pas mon truc, je suis un matrialiste donc partisan de de "l'analyse concrte d'une situation concrte". Eh oui, je te l'accorde je n'ai pas russi  rajeunir donc, pass 40 ans, termin le salariat. Mais, en dfinitive j'estime que je m'en tire pas mal et que j'ai su m'adapter  ces circonstances dfavorables puisque je vis de faon trs correcte, mes placements m'assurant une vraie retraite, parce que celle que me donne l'tat franais c'est 88 EUR/mois.

Effectivement le texte auquel je rpond est crit dans un franais abominable et ce n'est pas une ou deux fautes de frappes. A ce degr a dbouche sur des fautes de sens. Pendant le court temps o j'ai t prof d'informatique je demandais  mes lves de commenter soigneusement leurs fonctions (c'tait du C, les pauvres), donc condition d'entre, condition de sortie, contrle. Pas de mystre : la documentation la plus mal crite venait des programmes les plus mal foutus.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Ben tu vois, j'ai commenc il y a de nombreuses annes (vraiment ! 1988-1989 je crois) quand un mien collgue, docteur en informatique et par ailleurs excellent dans sa branche, se permettait de n'utiliser que l'accent aigu sous prtexte que de toutes faons a ne changeait rien...  l'poque je n'avais pas compris le monde merveilleux qui s'annonait.
> J'ai lutt, longtemps, ardemment, et puis je pense un peu comme toi, j'ai fini par baisser les bras, surtout aprs avoir constat que mon propre Franais souffrait de toutes ces approximations et devenait moins afft. Mais parfois je retrouve un brin d'nergie et je tente une rebuffade, un sursaut. Les derniers tressaillements du cadavre, diront les mauvaises langues. Mais n'a fout' ;-)
> Enfin, aujourd'hui je me sens moins seul du coup, et a, a me soulage normment. Donc excellente nuit  tous les francophiles de passage et merci de persister !


Ah 1988 ! C'tait l'poque de ma boutique d'informatique : "La puce savante". A l'poque on parlait encore franais en France. Donc un jeu de mot entre un petit composant informatique et le numro de dressage de puces par Charlie Chaplin dans "Les feux de la rampe".
Au sujet de l'orthographe je voudrais vous citer de mmoire Jean d'Ormesson entendu  une mission de radio. On en venait  l'orthographe. Jean d'Ormesson disait "L'orthographe on s'en fout, a n'a aucune importance !". Exclamations horrifies. Que profrait Monsieur l'Acadmicien ? Mais celui-ci, content d'avoir pig son monde, continuait "L'ennui c'est que a dbouche toujours sur des fautes de sens. Et a c'est grave ! Donc il ne faut jamais faire des fautes d'orthographe !"

Un peu diffrent mais tout aussi calamiteux il y a ceux qui ne peuvent pas se passer de mettre des mots d'anglais et a donne un affreux mlange. Par exemple un artisan de confection et de rparation de voiles  Gruissan (Aude) s'appelait "Voile Design" pourquoi pas "Sail design" au point o on en tait ? Et, je ne sais pas si a existe toujours la chaine de magasins de salons/fauteuils "Cuir Center". C'eut pu tre "Leather Center" tant qu' faire. Et la jeunitude ne peut pas s'empcher de dbiter ce salmigondis franco-ricain. "Passe moi mes shoes" me demandait l'un d'eux.

C'est  ces multiples aspects qu'on peut se rendre compte qu'une civilisation est foutue.

Pour RysenOC : Je n'ai jamais prtendu que le Paraguay tait un havre de tranquillit. Mes amis paraguayens constatent mme que c'est de pire en pire. Ils pondent 5-8 enfants par femme (j'en ai vu une qui en avait 11, tous des garons, et dont le mari venait de se viander en moto). Mais faupasdec, a reste une violence individuelle et, au moins, au Paraguay, on a le droit de se dfendre. Depuis 5 ans combien de morts par attentats terroristes en France ?

----------


## kilroyFR

Etude pro nucleaire a l'evidence. On continue a essayer de nous vendre du reve et a nous prendre pour des gogos avec toujours les memes arguments (moins cher (effectivement si on biaise le calcul en ne prenant pas en compte le cout astronomique du demantelement, la comparaison est fausse). On arrive au bout des 40 ans, comme il faudrait thoeriquement demanteler et que ca coute un bras (et du coup l'argument du dessus ne tient plus) alors on pousse le bouchon un peu plus loin (en croisant les doigts qu'il ne nous arrive pas un fukushima ou tchernobyl (ah oui c'est vrai, leurs technos sont archaiques et rien en comparaison avec nos technos francaise a la pointe).
La verit c'est qu'on arrive au bout d'un systeme qui n'est clairement plus l'avenir. Alors j'entends dire que les eoliennes ce sont plus de nuisances que les centrales (gnralement les gens qui disent ca n'habite pas dans des zones nuclearis). J'habite valle du rhone, donc couloir de la chimie (lyon) + N centrales nucleaires. Si un jour y a un probleme c'est fini les vacances sur la cote d'azur car le couloir rhodanien de lyon-marseille sera contamin.

L'autre argument c'est toujours que les besoins en energie augmentent. L aussi j'ai plutot tendance a essayer de me dire qu'il faut revoir sa faon de consommer (ex : on sait que l'isolation des maisons permet des gains importants (ex  chez moi, je suis pass de 2400 L de fioul a 800 L/ an desormais apres travaux isolation).
Ca c'est du concret.

Les centrales du "futur" sont des echecs annoncs (meme sur le papier on ne sait pas si ITER fonctionnera et produire plus qu'il ne consomme).
Bref encore une fois nos "experts" jouent les apprentis sorciers et seraient en mode panique comme l'ont ete les experts japonais de fukushima.
Le nucleaire ce n'est plus l'avenir (y a qu'a voir en espagne la quantit phenomenale de surface amenge pour realiser des centrales solaires).

Je plains nos generations futures qui vont serieusement morfler avec l'heritage qu'on leur laisse.

----------


## Chauve souris

> L'autre argument c'est toujours que les besoins en energie augmentent. L aussi j'ai plutot tendance a essayer de me dire qu'il faut revoir sa faon de consommer (ex : on sait que l'isolation des maisons permet des gains importants (ex  chez moi, je suis pass de 2400 L de fioul a 800 L/ an desormais apres travaux isolation).
> Ca c'est du concret.


Je confirme : un bte pavillon avec isolation par l'extrieur et double vitrage, l'amlioration de la facture de gaz est spectaculaire.

A contrario les tours d'immeubles de bureaux compltement vitres sont une absurdit qu'on aurait du interdire de construire. Caillatoire l'hiver et de vraies serres l't.

De plus on sait faire des btons parfaitement tanches donc on pourrait y intgrer des pelouses et des arbustes. Outre l'aspect esthtique cela permettrait un effet tampon calorifique.

Autre absurdit : les grandes agglomrations o on ne peut ni circuler ni se garer et on marine, effectivement, dans les gaz d'chappement les plus toxiques, ceux produits par des moteurs au ralenti. L aussi il aurait fallu fixer la limite aux nombre d'habitants par cit.

Etc, etc...

----------


## oracledtbd74

Bah expliquez comment vous remplacez les centrales nuclaires avec seulement des nergies renouvelables ?

D'ailleurs les panneaux photovoltaques c'est pas vraiment du renouvelable vu avec quoi s'est fabriqu  ::P: 

LAllemagne qui vire ses centrales pour mettre du charbon  la place et acheter de l'lectricit nuclaire franaise pour compenser est une grosse blague. 

 ::mouarf:: 


Mais bon faut satisfaire le bobo colo qui achte son figaro magazine chaque matin  ::roll::  Comme a qu'on gagne une lection  :;):

----------


## TiranusKBX

> D'ailleurs les panneaux photovoltaques c'est pas vraiment du renouvelable vu avec quoi s'est fabriqu


Tu compare a au nuclaire ? Je te signale que le retraitement du combustible usag permet de rcuprer que 10%(de sa masse) de combustible utilisable



> LAllemagne qui vire ses centrales pour mettre du charbon  la place et acheter de l'lectricit nuclaire franaise pour compenser est une grosse blague.


Leurs centrales charbon sont progressivement remplaces par des centrales  gaz bien moins polluantes(comme chez nous tien!)

Pour de ce qui est de l'approvisionnement lectrique en nergie renouvelable il est possible de passer  80% de la production mais on seras bien oblig de garder quelques centrales nuclaire dans un premier temps pour lisser les variation de la consommation ensuite il faudrait remplacer nos centrales par des modles  sels fondus mais comme a ne produit pas de Plutonium nos politiques n'en veulent pas car on peut pas faire encore plus de bombes H, hors c'est compltement stupide car en stock on  de quoi en faire des centaines de milliers vus que l'on  besoin que de 5Kg de Plutonium pour raser une ville tel que Lille ou Lyon

----------


## oracledtbd74

> Leurs centrales charbon sont progressivement remplaces par des centrales  gaz bien moins polluantes(comme chez nous tien!)


Je vois pas en quoi remplacer du non renouvelable par du non renouvelable est mieux  ::aie:: , le gaz a reste de la merde. C'est mieux mais de la merde reste de la merde.




> Tu compare a au nuclaire ? Je te signale que le retraitement du combustible usag permet de rcuprer que 10%(de sa masse) de combustible utilisable


On va pas comparer une nergie intermittente avec le nuclaire, on compare pas une stratgie bancale d'implantation compar au nuclaire. 
Au lieu de subventionner des panneaux photovoltaques pour les particuliers il aurait fallu investir dans des fermes solaires en Afrique mais bon la logique et les politiciens c'est pas trop a.





Faut combien de surface de pv pour avoir la mme nergie que le nuclaire ? Tout en sachant que la demande en nergie augmente chaque anne ? Tout en sachant que l'olien terrestre est dj plein, idem pour les barrages ? Tu vas me dire les oliennes marines mais a rsoudra pas le problme.


Faudrait arrter votre dmagogie, le nuclaire c'est mal ouin ouin, la guerre aussi et tout le monde s'en balek. Raser des montagnes pour choper les mtaux lourds pour vos panneaux aussi et l par contre ya plus personne pour critiquer  ::aie:: .


T'es en train de dire qu'une nergie fossile est moins dangereuse que le nuclaire, tu seras pas l pour le voir mais le rchauffement climatique est une grosse claque que va se prendre l'humanit et nos socits capitalistes. Hiroshima/Fukushima/Tchernobyl sera de la gnognotte compar aux bouleversements qu'il va y avoir. Que ce soit conomique cologique dmographique.


Cette fumisterie  ::aie::

----------


## RyzenOC

pour ma part je prfre le nuclaire au charbon (qui reprsente 40% de l'lectricit produite dans le monde)
Je vous invite  voir la qualit de l'air des villes en chines

Quand au gaz, il nous rendrait trop dpendant de certaines puissance tels que le Russie, qui peut avoir une excellent moyen de pression (qu'ils ont dj use) comme couper le gaz et donc le chauffage en hiver...

Pour la France le mieux  moyen terme serait un mixte nuclaire/nergie renouvelable, essayer de tendre vers au moins 50% d'ici 2040, puis vers du 100% quand les technos serons assez mature pour subvenir  100% de nos besoins (notamment les voitures lectriques qui vont faire exploser la demande).
Faut etre raliste, le renouvelable ne suffit pas aujourd'hui, et pour n'importe quels pays au monde c'est la meme situations (hors petits tats/les de 5000 habitants hein), et la tendance dans le futur semble etre une hausse de la consommation lectrique (notamment avec les voitures lectrique). On peut esprer des progrs technologique dans le solaire, mais pour l'oliens et lhydraulique on arrivera vite  saturation, les barrages c'est finit en France, les oliennes offshore on pourra pas en mettre  l'infini non plus.

----------


## TiranusKBX

il y a une solution d'nergie renouvelable qui produit beaucoup d'nergie mais qui souffre de sous investissement(et par consquent que quelques modles de tests) c'est les satellites solaires  transmission micro-ondes https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centrale_solaire_orbitale mais a couterait une blinde en mise en place(entre 15 et 50 milliards de $ US) et la rsistance aux dbris orbitaux et plus qu'incertain mais c'est plus raliste que la fusion, de plus le Japon voudrait avoir leur centrale orbitale pour 2040 car sur le long terme a leur couteras moins que leur parc nuclaire

----------


## AndMax

> le rchauffement climatique est une grosse claque que va se prendre l'humanit


Exact, mais le nuclaire y sera galement pour quelque chose: 70% de l'nergie de la fission sert  rchauffer des rivires, les mers, ou l'air qui sort d'normes tours de "refroidissement", sans compter l'usage qui est fait de ce l'lectricit produite (par exemple rchauffer des chargeurs de tlphone qui sont rests branchs pour rien).

 :;): 

Aujourd'hui nous sommes dj au "jour du dpassement de la Terre".  ::(:

----------


## AndMax

> (par exemple rchauffer des chargeurs de tlphone qui sont rests branchs pour rien)


Et ceci me fait penser que lorsque les gens chargent un smartphone, cela sert avant tout  redonner de l'nergie  des applications inutilises en arrire plan qui sefforcent de vider la batterie... pour rien...  ::?:

----------


## Jipt

> Aujourd'hui nous sommes dj au "jour du dpassement de la Terre".


Ah, je voulais en parler, tu m'as coup la weed sous le pied  ::mouarf:: 

Bon, ben, faut pas gaspiller, hein, j'avais prpar a :
Vous saviez qu'aujourd'hui c'est le jour du dpassement de la Terre et que tout le monde s'en fout tellement qu'on n'en entend pas parler...
Bon, je vous mets le lien Wikipedia, o c'est beaucoup mieux expliqu que ce que je pourrais dire.

Ce qui m'a amus, c'est la concidence, aux infos de ce soir, avec le sujet qui suivait, concernant la vente en continuelle augmentation des climatiseurs pour particuliers (200 , une misre, enfin, 199,99 pour tre prcis et tre bien pris pour un c0n, mais "ils" ne m'auront pas) -- normal, avec cette chaleur en ce moment, et pas qu'ici (en Pologne c'est pas triste).
Alors comme il fait trs chaud, rajoutons des appareils qui, s'il rafrachissent une pice mais a cote une blinde en lectricit, rchauffent l'air autour d'eux !
a c'est intelligent ! Mon voisin se rafrachit en me rchauffant, tiens tu vas voir ta gueule, Ginette, descends le machin  17  !
Et le voisin : ah merde, Monique, le voisin nous rchauffe encore plus, descends  15, vite !

Et ainsi de suite jusqu' ce qu' terme, le jour du dpassement de la Terre soit le 1er janvier. Aprs, plus court, je ne sais pas : on implose ?

----------


## Chauve souris

Ce "dpassement de la Terre" n'est que la consquence de la surpopulation et les effets seront terribles. Il suffit d'observer les surpopulations exprimentales de rats o ils ne manquaient pourtant de rien (donc pas de "dpassement" pour eux) pour en tirer des conclusions applicables aux humains. Et encore les rats ne savent pas fabriquer d'armes et ne baratinent pas leurs semblables  la tlvision. J'ajouterais qu'il ne sont pas sujet  cette psychopathologie exclusivement humaine : le disme.

----------


## Chauve souris

> il y a une solution d'nergie renouvelable qui produit beaucoup d'nergie mais qui souffre de sous investissement(et par consquent que quelques modles de tests) c'est les satellites solaires  transmission micro-ondes https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centrale_solaire_orbitale mais a couterait une blinde en mise en place(entre 15 et 50 milliards de $ US) et la rsistance aux dbris orbitaux et plus qu'incertain mais c'est plus raliste que la fusion, de plus le Japon voudrait avoir leur centrale orbitale pour 2040 car sur le long terme a leur couteras moins que leur parc nuclaire


Il y a quand mme un souci : plein de petits cailloux se promnent et ces satellites avec leurs grandes ailes vont se faire lapider comme des femmes adultres en Arabie. En plus les orbites terrestres sont encombrs de dchets satellitaires qui vont poser les mmes problmes. Par contre il y a de grandes zones inhabites sur Terre o le soleil est froce et permanent et je ne sais pas si a vaudrait le coup d'y implanter des centrales solaires. Certes a ne fonctionnerait que la journe mais a fournirait de l'lectricit pour des usines il me semble.

----------


## TiranusKBX

@Chauve souris
j'ai bien prcis le problme des dbits spatiaux dans mon message



> la rsistance aux dbris orbitaux et plus qu'incertain


mais il n'est pas impossible que le champ gravitationnel gnr par une telle structure permette de dvier la quasi totalit des dbits, il faudra juste faire gaffe aux satellites en fin de vie voir aussi viter la collision avec l'ISS

----------


## Jipt

> Ce "dpassement de la Terre" n'est que la consquence de la surpopulation et les effets seront terribles. Il suffit d'observer les surpopulations exprimentales de rats [...]


surconsommation, nuance, car nous ne sommes pas des rats, et je refuse qu'on nous applique ce qu'on mesure chez eux.

D'ailleurs, en suivant les liens, on peut trouver a ;



> Quelques repres pour l'anne 2013 :
>     La moyenne mondiale de l'empreinte cologique est de 2,87 hag par personne alors que la biocapacit moyenne est de 1,71 hag par personne ; il faut donc 1,68 Terres pour couvrir la consommation de l'Humanit ;    Un Franais a besoin de 5,06 hag pour maintenir son niveau de vie. Si tous les humains consommaient autant qu'un Franais, il faudrait disposer de 2,97 plantes ;    Un Amricain a besoin de 8,59 hag pour maintenir son niveau de vie. Si tous les humains consommaient comme un Amricain, il faudrait disposer de 5,04 plantes ;    Un Brsilien a une empreinte cologique de 3,02 hag (1,77 plante) ;    Un Chinois a une empreinte de 3,59 hag (2,11 plante) ;    Un Indien a une empreinte de 1,06 hag (0,62 plante).    un Hatien a une empreinte de 0,61 hag (0,36 plante).

----------


## RyzenOC

sans parler aussi de la pollution que gnre les serveurs de developpez.com aussi.

Il faut interdire internet, les pc, les smartphones, les tablettes, les minitels, les clims, la tl, les journaux, les livres, les voitures, les magasins et ce qu'ils vendent.
et videment exterminer avant 75% de la population mondial car comme l'a bien dit chauve souris nous sommes trop nombreux. On commencera par radiquer les rats habitants du Paraguay.

Pour sauver la plante : cabane en bois et cultive ton jardin. Si dieu colo le souhaite il nous autorisera peut etre  crire sur des pierres ou des roseaux voir meme allumer un feu la nuit !

----------


## Chauve souris

> sans parler aussi de la pollution que gnre les serveurs de developpez.com aussi.
> 
> Il faut interdire internet, les pc, les smartphones, les tablettes, les minitels, les clims, la tl, les journaux, les livres, les voitures, les magasins et ce qu'ils vendent.
> et videment exterminer avant 75% de la population mondial car comme l'a bien dit chauve souris nous sommes trop nombreux. On commencera par radiquer les rats habitants du Paraguay.
> 
> Pour sauver la plante : cabane en bois et cultive ton jardin. Si dieu colo le souhaite il nous autorisera peut etre  crire sur des pierres ou des roseaux voir meme allumer un feu la nuit !


Je revoyais la srie Star Trek Deep Space Nine et un pisode est sur une gourou qui a pig savamment un quipage pour en faire une colonie sur une plante habitable ou rien d'lectrique ne fonctionne. Un gnrateur d'ondes machinchose install par elle en catimini veille  ce que tout ce monde reste dans une socit primitive, considre par la gourou comme l'idal.

Effectivement je lis priodiquement qu'il faudrait rgresser techniquement pour continuer  tre viable sur la plante. Argument absurde car c'est bien chez les populations ayant un mode de vie primitif qu'on se reproduit le plus ( l'exception des indiens d'Amazonie qui sont conscients qu'une surpopulation limiterait trop les ressources dont ils disposent). Donc l'impact cologique serait toujours dsastreux dans les gnrations suivantes. 

De plus ce mode de vie primitif conduit  des socits extrmement violentes car la vie humaine de l'individu n'a aucune importance. C'est bien ce qui se passe au Paraguay o, s'il y a une bourgeoisie qui n'a pas plus de deux enfants par foyer et leur donne une ducation suprieure, il y a toute une masse qui se reproduit comme des lapins et, s'il couvrent l'essentiel de l'alimentation par une malbouffe, sont incapables de donner une ducation  leur progniture puisque les coles sont dsastreuses et les enfants, de toute faon, ne veulent rien apprendre. Ceci fait que la dlinquance explose (vols avec violences, assassinats crapuleux, trafics de drogues).

Je crois qu'au contraire l'idal serait une socit sophistique intellectuellement et culturellement, n'ayant pas peur de la technologie (sans s'encombrer de gadgets inutiles pour autant), mais extrmement rduite en nombre elle et sa descendance. Bon je suis, moi aussi, dans le domaine du rve, ce n'est pas du tout vers cela qu'on s'achemine et, au train o c'est parti l'Europe, en tant que civilisation, aura disparu sous les hordes d'envahisseurs islamiques voulus par le plan Kalergi dans une gnration (1). Finalement je suis bien content d'avoir mon ge (70 ans ce premier aot) car, outre que j'ai vcu des priodes plus intressantes que l'actuelle, je crois profondment que nous en sommes  la prdiction de Paul Valry.

(1) " Il faut dtruire l'unit interne des nations de l'Europe , la soumettre a une immigration massive , changer les structures des populations" - P. Sutherland , directeur du comit Bilderberg , ONU , BBC , Chambre des Lords , juin 2012

----------


## Jipt

> Effectivement je lis priodiquement qu'il faudrait rgresser techniquement pour continuer  tre viable sur la plante.


Dj expos par Barjavel dans Ravage, crit en... 1943 !, h oui !
Et  la fin, aprs avoir frl la fin du monde, des petites socits pastorales se sont reconstruites, nageant en plein bonheur agreste pi un jour, y en a un qui dbarque en disant (je schmatise) que "si on mettait une machine l pour faire a et" Paf ! une balle entre les deux yeux de la part du patriarche, et termine l'ide brillante qui  terme, reproduirait le chaos auquel il a miraculeusement chapp.




> De plus ce mode de vie primitif conduit  des socits extrmement violentes car la vie humaine de l'individu n'a aucune importance.


Ah parce qu' notre poque elle a de la valeur ? Non mais l, camarade, tu marches compltement sur la tte !

Entre les conquistadors en Amrique du Sud, les cow-boys au Far-West, les boucheries de Verdun et alentours, les bombardements de Dresde, Hambourg et compagnie, Hiroshima, le Viet-Nam je continue ou a va comme a ?
De toute faon, quand l'Homme a dcouvert le fer, son premier souci a t de fabriquer des pes plus "efficaces" que celles en bronze d'avant ; j'adore l'adjectif "efficace", pour une pe ! On pourrait dire aussi plus productives, trs chic, trs lgant, on se croirait  la runion du lundi matin "faut tre plus productifs les gars !" a veut dire combien de morts en plus ?
Aucune valeur, la vie humaine, je t'assure...

Et d'ailleurs, pour pousser la logique tout au bout du bout, je dirais que le mtier le plus contre-productif, c'est tout ce qui a rapport au mdical, ben oui ! Dmonstration : la guerre c'est pour zigouiller des gens, alors  quoi a sert de rparer ceux qui sont pas compltement clats ? Y a qu' les laisser crever sur place et pi val !
C'est normal que tout aille de travers : on fait les choses en dpit du bon sens, sans aucune logique.

----------


## TallyHo

Avant de parler de ce qui est bien ou pas, il faudrait commencer par avoir une vraie politique cologique / nergtique car c'est un ensemble et pas qu'une histoire de centrale ou pas.

Dj commencer par vraiment s'intresser  d'autres nergies comme l'houlomotricit. Ensuite, je rebondis sur ce que Chauve-Souris a dit avec l'habitat, s'intresser aux nouveaux modes de construction et aux anciens modes ractualiss.

Par exemple, intgrer les technos dans les btiments, une olienne peut trs bien tre sur un toit. Ou encore laisser les initiatives de construction  l'ancienne se dvelopper. Par exemple, la maison en bois ou en paille et terre qui n'ont rien  envier aux constructions modernes en terme d'isolation par exemple.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tallyho 
> Par exemple, la maison en bois ou en paille et terre qui n'ont rien  envier aux constructions modernes en terme d'isolation par exemple.


Bien vu...
La maison et l'habitat en bton arm moderne est une catastrophe en matire d'isolation thermique et de dperditions calorifiques !!!
Si on le compare  un chteau mdival en pierres massives et dont les murs sont pais pour garantir une bonne isolation thermique, ou une maison en pierre (50 cm d'paisseur du mur ) ou mme en briques cuites rouges  trou ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jipt 
> surconsommation, nuance, car nous ne sommes pas des rats, et je refuse qu'on nous applique ce qu'on mesure chez eux.


Ben disons des castors des forets d'Amrique !!!
Gaston Bouthoul ,minent polmologue (mot pompeux qui dsigne la science qui s'occupe des raisons qui font que les gens s'tripent  grande chelle) a constat que lorsque la surpopulation menace une colonie  de castors ,les plus jeunes entrent en transe et quittent leur territoire ,et rien ne les arrte: pitinements ,noyades dans les cours d'eau ...La notion instinctive de danger disparat chez eux...
Il en ainsi des invasions des Huns d'Asie Centrale ,germaniques, arabes ,des mongols ,de la Rue vers l'ouest des europens etc.....
Et je pense qu'il en de mme des noirs d'Afrique qui se noient prsentement en mditerrane, faute de moyens consquents pour la traverse  !!!
T'as intrt  te barricader !!!

----------


## Jon Shannow

> *Y a les* laisser crever sur place et pi val !


a devient une habitude...  ::zoubi::

----------


## TallyHo

Quand on regarde bien, crire en SMS est cologique. Des phrases plus courtes demandent moins d'usure du clavier donc un remplacement retard ; et moins de consommation d'nergie car moins de data  traiter. Vive le SMS !  ::D:

----------


## Jipt

> a devient une habitude...


Fixed, merci.

En tout cas, a montre que tu me lis bien attentivement, et a fait plaisir  ::ccool:: 
Quant  la faute, ben dsol, c'est cette chaleur, a me transforme le cerveau en bouillie,  ::mouarf:: 




> Quand on regarde bien, crire en SMS est cologique. Des phrases plus courtes demandent moins d'usure du clavier donc un remplacement retard ; et moins de consommation d'nergie car moins de data  traiter. Vive le SMS !


Et si je te disais que le mien, quand je commence  avoir des dfauts mcaniques au niveau des touches (coinage), ben je le dmonte et je le nettoie et il repart comme neuf !
Pareil pour la souris : quand a commence  double-cliquer tout seul, je sais qu'il est temps de faire chauffer le fer  souder pour changer l'inter concern (en gnral le gauche).
Alors, heureux ? 
Moi oui, en tout cas.  :8-): 
Sinon dans l'absolu tu n'as pas tort mais quid de la comprhension [EDIT : ajout de _ propos des sms_ -- me rends compte le lendemain que la phrase n'est pas trs claire, sinon -- le cerveau en bouillie j'vous dis !] ? Ah, faut toujours faire des compromis dans la vie,  ::P:

----------


## Chauve souris

> Dj expos par Barjavel dans Ravage, crit en... 1943 !, h oui !
> Et  la fin, aprs avoir frl la fin du monde, des petites socits pastorales se sont reconstruites, nageant en plein bonheur agreste pi un jour, y en a un qui dbarque en disant (je schmatise) que "si on mettait une machine l pour faire a et" Paf ! une balle entre les deux yeux de la part du patriarche, et termine l'ide brillante qui  terme, reproduirait le chaos auquel il a miraculeusement chapp.





> En Amrique, la machine envahit toutes les branches de la production agricole, depuis la fabrication du beurre jusquau sarclage des bls : pourquoi ? Parce que lAmricain, libre et paresseux, aimerait mieux mille morts que la vie bovine du paysan franais. Le labourage, si pnible en notre glorieuse France, si riche en courbatures, est, dans lOuest amricain, un agrable passe-temps au grand air que lon prend assis, en fumant nonchalamment la pipe.
> (Paul Lafargue, Le droit  la paresse)


Donc tes petites socit pastorales a fait bien en illustration vacancire mais tu ne les vendras pas  mes vertbres douloureuses. J'tais, au contraire, baba (je suis un ancien parisien) devant la grande machine  couper le mas et, priodiquement, en sortait pour remplir une carriole, le grain parfaitement tri et nettoy. Ensuite direction le silo de la cooprative o ce grain sera sch et conserv sans avoir  invoquer la desse Bastet, la minette gyptienne protectrice des rcoltes et chasseuse de rats. Combien faudrait-il de paysans en sueur pour rcolter ce mas ?  ::weird:: 

Autre point : bien sr je ne parle pas des guerres, mais de la dlinquance en temps de paix ce qui est - tout de mme - diffrent.

Ceci dit je comprends parfaitement qu'on puisse faire son potager perso. Moi-mme j'en avais fait un dans l'Arige. J'avais bch  la mimine le coin du jardin qui n'avait jamais t cultiv (si j'avais su j'aurais lou un motoculteur) je n'y ai mme pas mis de fumier et j'tais pat que tout poussait merveilleusement. Je n'tais plus un parisien complex  ::mouarf::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Avant de parler de ce qui est bien ou pas, il faudrait commencer par avoir une vraie politique cologique / nergtique car c'est un ensemble et pas qu'une histoire de centrale ou pas.
> 
> Dj commencer par vraiment s'intresser  d'autres nergies comme l'houlomotricit. Ensuite, je rebondis sur ce que Chauve-Souris a dit avec l'habitat, s'intresser aux nouveaux modes de construction et aux anciens modes ractualiss.
> 
> Par exemple, intgrer les technos dans les btiments, une olienne peut trs bien tre sur un toit. Ou encore laisser les initiatives de construction  l'ancienne se dvelopper. Par exemple, la maison en bois ou en paille et terre qui n'ont rien  envier aux constructions modernes en terme d'isolation par exemple.


Les cases en terre africaines et les casbas dans le sud marocain sont parfaitement adapts  l'extrme chaleur. La porosit de la terre fait que l'eau du sol, mme s'il n'y en a pas beaucoup, grimpe et s'vapore en produisant un effet de fracheur. Ces cases sont d'ailleurs trs agrables  vivre. A l'intrieur tout est liss  la main ainsi que la zone habitable extrieure. Les cases, petites, tant en fait des pices. C'est la pluie le problme. Ds que l'eau est abondante la petite couverture vgtale est insuffisante et il pleut  l'intrieur. D'o les couvertures en tle ondules mais on perd le ct agrable de la case en terre car a devient des fours solaires. L il faudrait utiliser des techniques modernes  la fois isolantes et tanches.

Les oliennes, paradoxalement, sont dcries par les "cologistes" (guillemets car ces guignols bobos ne connaissent rien  la vraie cologie). Je ne sais pas quelles nuisances ils y trouvent. Mme au pied d'une grande olienne je n'entends qu'un "wouf wouf" trs discret au passage de la pale et on n'entend plus rien ds qu'on en est  20 m. Par contre les oliennes pour bateaux vous transforme le cockpit en porte hlicoptres. Efficaces pour produire du courant, mais elles rugissent.

Pour les viles j'avais pens  un urbanisme de grandes artres de circulation semi surplombes par des grandes terrasses avec jardins. Donc les totos se garent dans des grands parkings souterrains et les humains ont les ascenseurs pour accder aux appartements et magasins. On a donc  la fois une zone pitonnire agrable sans renoncer aux tutures qui dorment au sous-sol. Pourquoi cet urbanisme n'existe pas dans les nouvelles villes ? Mystre.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Chauve souris 
> Les cases en terre africaines et les casbas dans le sud marocain sont parfaitement adapts  l'extrme chaleur.


C'est une adaptation au milieu des techniques d'habitat....
Les cases africaines en terre sont isolantes et le toit est normalement recouvert de vgtaux impermables ,mais la technique de vgtaux impermables s'est probablement perdue ...
La terre est employe probablement pour eviter la ruine mortelle , cause des pluies diluviennes dans les zones tropicales !!!
Dans le sud marocain et algrien ,la pierre est une denre rare ,et il n'y a que du sable mlange  la terre ,et c'est pour cela que les "toubes" ou parpaing en terre sont confectionns avec un mlange de terre sablonneuse et de feuille de palmier pour leur donner un liant...
Nanmoins ces "toubes" sont de trs bon isolants thermiques en hiver comme en t, l'entre se fait par une srie de couloirs  angle droit pour empcher la pntration du sable, les fentres sont petites pour viter la pntration des ardeurs solaires mais suffisantes pour l'clairement, et munies de moustiquaires mtalliques  (scorpions et lzards foisonnent) ...  
Et le toit des maisons est en coupole pour viter l'accumulation de montagnes de sable sur les toits s'ils taient en terrasse ,ce qui entraineraient l'effondrement mortel des maisons !!!
Les coupoles sont soutenues par des troncs de palmier ... 
J'ai parl tout  l'heure de pierres forts abondantes dans les pays tempres ,car les cases et casbah seraient considres comme des habitats prcaires mortifres  Cambrai et feraient sourire plus d'un !!!
Nanmoins la pierre assez large avec un bon mortier est le seul matriau admissible en zone tempre ,ainsi que le toit en pente avec tuiles   capable de rsister aux pluies abondantes,  la neige et au froid ,en plus de son bon isolement ...
Mais le bton arm ,a dtrn les tailleurs de pierre et leurs carrires de belles pierres !!!
On peut citer aussi l'exemple des pays de mousson asiatique ,ou les maisons sont intgralement en bois (pagodes) ,celui-ci tant abondant ,mais lors des dvastatrices  moussons et leurs typhons ,l'effondrement de ces  maisons lgres n'est pas mortifre.
Alors qu'aux USA en Floride il faut quitter sa villa en bton sous peine d'y tre enterr lors des moussons de l'Atlantique avec leur typhon dvastateur...
La cote sud des USA est un cas d'inadaptation extrme de l'habitat au climat !!!

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ce "dpassement de la Terre" n'est que la consquence de la surpopulation et les effets seront terribles. Il suffit d'observer les surpopulations exprimentales de rats o ils ne manquaient pourtant de rien (donc pas de "dpassement" pour eux) pour en tirer des conclusions applicables aux humains. Et encore les rats ne savent pas fabriquer d'armes et ne baratinent pas leurs semblables  la tlvision. J'ajouterais qu'il ne sont pas sujet  cette psychopathologie exclusivement humaine : le disme.


C'est bien le drame. S'ils croyaient dans un dieu rat, ils se civiliseraient et auraient des remords en tuant leurs congnres... mais en les tuant toujours.
A contrario, l'athisme nous ramne au stade bestial de la vache, ce qui est bien pratique pour les dictatures socialistes

----------


## Chauve souris

> A contrario, l'athisme nous ramne au stade bestial de la vache, ce qui est bien pratique pour les dictatures socialistes


Pas compris ! D'ailleurs "l'athisme" n'existe pas. On ne fait pas une doctrine sur une inexistence. En tout cas les athes ne finiront pas en vaches sacres  ::aie::

----------


## Bubu017

Pas compris non plus. Parce-que c'est cens tre la religion qui nous empche de nous entretuer ? Je crois que l'Histoire a dmontr le contraire.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Bah si l'athisme c'est croire que dieu n'existe pas. Merci de lire la dfinition avant d'intervenir la prochaine fois


Il y a une diffrence fondamentale entre "croire" que dieu n'existe pas et constater seulement qu'il ne se manifeste jamais au sens de toutes ces religions. Et puis quel dieu ? Il y en a tellement... "Il me faut des raisons pas des croyances" (Friedrich Nietzsche)

----------


## jeabernardpaulaze

Tu peux croire en dieu sans forcment croire aux religions a n'a rien  voir  ::weird:: 

Pour les indcis t'as le courant agnostique.

----------


## Bubu017

Pourquoi indcis ? Tu peux croire en l'existence de(s) dieu(x) sans pour autant croire en une religion, surtout quand on voit comment elles ont volus avec le temps.
Tu peux galement croire en l'existence mais ne pas croire en eux (c'est--dire penser qu'ils s'en foutent de nous et de nos prires and co)

----------


## RyzenOC

> Il y a une diffrence fondamentale entre "croire" que dieu n'existe pas et constater seulement qu'il ne se manifeste jamais au sens de toutes ces religions. Et puis quel dieu ? Il y en a tellement... "Il me faut des raisons pas des croyances" (Friedrich Nietzsche)


Daprs Robespierre on peut aussi croire en une entit : ltre supreme. je cite Wikipedia : Le culte de l'tre suprme avait des crmonies tous les dix jours (dcadi). On y clbrait l'tre suprme, la Nature, le Genre humain, le Peuple franais... 
Elles doivent runir toute la population dans des dfils, des runions o seront clbres les grands idaux de la Rpublique : l'galit, la Libert, la Fraternit, la Jeunesse, le respect d aux vieillards (peu nombreux  l'poque) qui ont vcu sous les temps difficiles d'avant la Rvolution

Cela ne ferais pas de mal de rintroduire cette religion en France. Runir tous le monde et discuter sur l'avenir du pays.

----------


## jeabernardpaulaze

> Pourquoi indcis ? Tu peux croire en l'existence de(s) dieu(x) sans pour autant croire en une religion, surtout quand on voit comment elles ont volus avec le temps.
> Tu peux galement croire en l'existence mais ne pas croire en eux (c'est--dire penser qu'ils s'en foutent de nous et de nos prires and co)


Quand je disais indcis je parlais du fait de ne pas pouvoir affirmer dire que dieu existe ou pas comme les croyants(peu importe la religion ou pas de religion) ou les non croyants quoi, agnostique quoi.

----------


## Chauve souris

Trs intressant tout a mais il faut tre prcis dans la terminologie. Et puis ce n'est pas  un penseur de prouver que telle chose n'existe pas mais  l'autre penseur de prouver qu'elle existe.

Au commencement un individu croit en une entit qui est extrieure  lui. C'est l o j'avance que c'est une psychopathologie : le surmoi qui revient par l'extrieur. 

C'est ce qu'on appelle le disme. A ce niveau on reste dans le psychologique. Puis cette tendance est rcupre par les instances dirigeantes, gnralement d'un tat mais a peut tre au niveau d'un groupe (secte). Dans ce cas le disme qui tait quelque peu flou dans la conscience de l'individu va se rifier (= une concrtisation mais qui n'en reste pas moins idologique) en une religion locale  un pays (ou tout au moins  une zone gographique). Car, venant du surmoi, c'est toujours une instance coercitive avec des interdits communs  toutes les religions au niveau sexuel et alimentaire.

En fait si on faisait la critique de la religion (de toutes les religions) sur le terrain qu'elles prtendent dfendre : la spiritualit on pourrait leur reprocher de s'occuper beaucoup trop des us et coutumes des individus et non de leur fameuse spiritualit (c-f "Dieu et l'tat" de Michel Bakounine en tlchargement sur mon site). Seul le bouddhisme chappe  cette critique car, dans son sens d'origine, dit du "Petit Vhicule", c'est une spiritualit sans dieu.

Toute cette histoire de dieu cela serait mimi kiki mme si, comme le disait l'astronome Laplace  Napolon : "Je n'ai pas eu besoin de cette hypothse", mais a dbouche toujours sur l'intolrance  qui n'appartient pas  leur dogme et donc "si l'on suit une autre route qu'eux" comme dirait Brassens. On se souvient, pour rester en France, de ces manifs homophobes insenses contre le mariage homo, comme si a retirait quoi que ce soit au mariage htro. Paradoxalement, dans bon nombre de pays d'Amrique du sud pourtant trs catholiques (Argentine, Brsil, Uruguay, Colombie), le mariage homo est pass avec juste quelques grincement de dents des piscopats ractionnaires mais qui s'y sont fait bien vite.

C'est pourquoi la religion ne reste pas dans "la sphre prive". Mais avec l'islam de plus en plus envahissant attendez-vous au pire (dj le nombre de femmes agresses dans certains coins parce qu'elles ne sont pas vtues comme des sacs  patates laisse augurer de la suite).

----------


## jajijobu54

ce discours islamophobe mme pas cach, 

parce que quand les associations catho manifestent contre l'ivg c'est pas de l'extrmisme peut tre ?

----------


## Jipt

> En Amrique, la machine envahit toutes les branches de la production agricole, depuis la fabrication du beurre jusquau sarclage des bls : pourquoi ? Parce que lAmricain, libre et paresseux, aimerait mieux mille morts que la vie bovine du paysan franais. Le labourage, si pnible en notre glorieuse France, si riche en courbatures, est, dans lOuest amricain, un agrable passe-temps au grand air que lon prend assis, en fumant nonchalamment la pipe.
> (Paul Lafargue, Le droit  la paresse)


Ouais ouais ouais... 
Le titre est sympatoche, tu t'en sens proche, ouais a serait cool de glandouiller dans les champs, _tiens passe-moi l'bdo_, plutt que de se casser les reins  remuer cette terre lourde et qu'est-ce qu'elle est basse !...

Mais va savoir pourquoi, je n'y ai jamais cru. J'ai toujours senti confusment qu'il y avait un truc qui clochait (du coup je n'ai mme jamais achet le bouquin), sans russir  mettre le doigt dessus, et donc merci  toi car aujourd'hui c'est fait !
Tout arrive,  ::mouarf:: 

Alors le truc qui cloche, c'est que les machines qu'encense Lafargue, elles ne sont pas tombes du ciel, hein !
Et son plan revient donc  transposer le cassage de reins sur la terre basse  l'enfer de l'usine en mode taylorisme  serrer des boulons 8 heures par jour.

Qu'est-ce qui est mieux ?

----------


## micka132

> c'est toujours une instance coercitive avec des interdits communs  toutes les religions au niveau sexuel et alimentaire.


Franchement balze si tu connais toutes les religions passes et prsentes qui existent sur terre! 
Les interdits c'est ce qui caracterisent les socits, qu'ils soient dicts par une religion, une loi ou des code moraux implicites et qui changent au fil du temps en fonction du contexte.




> ce discours islamophobe mme pas cach, 
> 
> parce que quand les associations catho manifestent contre l'ivg c'est pas de l'extrmisme peut tre ?


C'est un discours anti-religion avant tout, mais vu ta rponse tu n'en penses pas moins. Comme quoi l'obscurantisme on le trouve plus facilement chez les autres  ::zoubi:: .

----------


## jajijobu54

Anti islam surtout je suis athe je men fous perso

----------


## MABROUKI

> Chauve souris 
> Pas compris ! D'ailleurs "l'athisme" n'existe pas. On ne fait pas une doctrine sur une inexistence. En tout cas les athes ne finiront pas en vaches sacres


Tu confonds l'Indiffrent et l'Athe en matire de Religion...
l'Indiffrent ou Agnostique croit  un Etre Suprme sur la base de considrations trs rationnelles ,par exemple quand il constate les ordonnancements rationnels de la nature (lois physiques, lois des espces ,la plante habitable unique  ce jour...) qui ne peuvent tre le fruit du hasard ou du dsordre ou chaos...
l'Indiffrent est donc croyant sans croire  une religion particulire !!!
En exagrant ,mme un animal non dou de raison ,est agnostique car il obit aux lois de cet Univers ,mais comme le dit l'adage arabe "Le serment du sourd-muet est dans sa poitrine"(il ne saurait parler)... 
Voire un ivrogne, un mauvais garon sont  croyants  ,et c'est pour cela qu'on peut les traiter d'Indiffrents ,et c'est galement pour ca, que les Religions ont prvu le Repentir sans rechute videmment...

Le terme Athe dsigne  l'ennemi de la croyance ,l'impie,  il est constamment  la recherche de raisons et toutes sortes de prtextes pour  prouver que telle ou telle croyance est fausse...,mais en vain...
Dans la religion musulmane ,Le Coran  classe les Athes comme "des gens atteint d'une maladie du cur"(de la raison) !!!

La Religion Chrtienne les condamne  la souffrance perptuelle dans la Ghenne !!! 
Quant  vous ,vous tes engag sur cette pente dplorable et fatale ,sans issue ..
Je te suggre d'aller presto dans la paroisse la plus proche pour demander pardon, ou faire acte de charit journalier , pour toutes les contre-vrits  avances sur les religions et la raison...

----------


## Chauve souris

> La Religion Chrtienne les condamne  la souffrance perptuelle dans la Ghenne !!! 
> Quant  vous ,vous tes engag sur cette pente dplorable et fatale ,sans issue ..
> Je te suggre d'aller presto dans la paroisse la plus proche pour demander pardon, ou faire acte de charit journalier , pour toutes les contre-vrits  avances sur les religions et la raison...


Ouahou ! Qu'on tienne encore ce discours moyengeux en 2017 est fascinant ! Je n'ai donc que le repentir sinon c'est le bcher de l'Inquisition ("de l'erreur hrtique" pour lui donner son nom complet) o, plus actuellement, l'gorgement par les islamistes qui en font une spcialit et dlguent mme cette tche  des petits ados.

Je suis trs clair et vous m'avez compris : je suis religionophobe et, bien sr, j'y englobe la plus malfaisante du moment : l'islam. Les religions n'apportent que la soumission (le sens du mot islam), l'ignorance voulue et adorent se massacrer entre elles, principalement. Alors vive Lucifer dont le nom signifie qui apporte la lumire. ::mrgreen::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Alors le truc qui cloche, c'est que les machines qu'encense Lafargue, elles ne sont pas tombes du ciel, hein !
> Et son plan revient donc  transposer le cassage de reins sur la terre basse  l'enfer de l'usine en mode taylorisme  serrer des boulons 8 heures par jour.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui est mieux ?


Le taylorisme fut le passage oblig,  l'poque, de la mthodologie de production du fordisme. C'est le fordisme qui, en considrant que les ouvriers taient des consommateurs et leur donnait les moyens (temps et salaire) de vivre ne fut-ce qu'en temps que consommateurs. Par contre dans les campagnes on en tait encore au quasi servage et ce n'tait pas 8 heures syndicales de travail mais 12 ou plus.

Mais le taylorisme est quasiment mort avec l'automatisation et la robotisation des chanes de production. Je ne suis pas au niveau de Marx et Lafarge pour comparer l'quivalent de production d'une filature moderne ( l'poque) par rapport  une technique plus manuelle (et fatigante) mais j'aimerais bien connatre le nombre d'heures de travail pour produire cette super machine agricole  collecter le mas et sa longvit en quivalent de temps de travail paysan humain.

Bien sr si c'est pour traiter 10 pieds de mas pour nourrir les poules du jardin on ne va pas sortir un tel monstre.

Ensuite que le machinisme et, actuellement, la robotique, n'ait nullement profit  la classe ouvrire qui, du coup, ne voit pas ses conditions s'amliorer et se retrouve pour une plus ou moins grande partie au chmage ne me dispense nullement de la critique du capitalisme mme si je trouve que la mcanisation de la production est, en soit, une bonne chose.

galement on peut aussi critiquer cette production de masse qui se fait, bien souvent, au dtriment de la qualit : substance toxiques dans les textiles made in China, les chaussures et, tout rcemment, les oeufs quasi industriels produit par la Belgique (ou la Hollande ?).

----------


## lulu7

> Le taylorisme fut le passage oblig,  l'poque, de la mthodologie de production du fordisme. C'est le fordisme qui, en considrant que les ouvriers taient des consommateurs et leur donnait les moyens (temps et salaire) de vivre ne fut-ce qu'en temps que consommateurs. Par contre dans les campagnes on en tait encore au quasi servage et ce n'tait pas 8 heures syndicales de travail mais 12 ou plus.
> 
> Mais le taylorisme est quasiment mort avec l'automatisation et la robotisation des chanes de production. Je ne suis pas au niveau de Marx et Lafarge pour comparer l'quivalent de production d'une filature moderne ( l'poque) par rapport  une technique plus manuelle (et fatigante) mais j'aimerais bien connatre le nombre d'heures de travail pour produire cette super machine agricole  collecter le mas et sa longvit en quivalent de temps de travail paysan humain.
> 
> Bien sr si c'est pour traiter 10 pieds de mas pour nourrir les poules du jardin on ne va pas sortir un tel monstre.
> 
> Ensuite que le machinisme et, actuellement, la robotique, n'ait nullement profit  la classe ouvrire qui, du coup, ne voit pas ses conditions s'amliorer et se retrouve pour une plus ou moins grande partie au chmage ne me dispense nullement de la critique du capitalisme mme si je trouve que la mcanisation de la production est, en soit, une bonne chose.
> 
> galement on peut aussi critiquer cette production de masse qui se fait, bien souvent, au dtriment de la qualit : substance toxiques dans les textiles made in China, les chaussures et, tout rcemment, les oeufs quasi industriels produit par la Belgique (ou la Hollande ?).


oui est alors ?
Tu sais tous le monde ici n'est pas ouvrier ou vendeur dans un magasin.

Tu as rat ta vie ok, tu as fait faillite tu t'es enfuit ok, mais nous n'y pouvons rien, toi seul est coupable de tes erreurs pas les capitalistes ou les personnes aise/qui ont russie.
Toi seul est responsable de ta carrire.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Chauve souris
> Ouahou ! Qu'on tienne encore ce discours moyengeux en 2017 est fascinant


C'est ton discours  , drape dans un semblant de "raisonnement", qui est obscur , qui confonds Indiffrence et Athisme ,et tu veux ou prtends tre Athe sans savoir  de quoi tu parles au juste !!!

Je suis patient et je te donne toute l'ternit pour prouver que Dieu n'existe pas ,et par suite que l'Univers est une absurdit dont tu fais partie !!!
J'attends ta dmonstration  impatiemment .Quant  tes dclamations sur l'inquisition et les gorgements ,elles ne constituent pas des arguments et sont bonnes pour amuser la galerie !!!

----------


## RyzenOC

> Je suis patient et je te donne toute l'ternit pour prouver que Dieu n'existe pas ,et par suite que l'Univers est une absurdit dont tu fais partie !!!


C'est quoi dieu ? comment le dfinir ? es ce une ou plusieurs entit qui  cre l'univers ?

Dans certaines croyance leurs dieu ne sont meme pas considr comme des tres dot d'une conscience. D'un point de vue informatique, on peut considrer dieu comme un programme informatique excutant btement des algorithmes/fonctions mathmatique. Un peu comme le jeu vido No man's Sky, ou ce bte programme cre des mondes de faon procdurale (pas alatoirement donc) et au final l'homme n'est que le fruit du hasard.
Pas alatoirement car  ma connaissance il n'y a pas de hasard dans l'univers tous est du  un enchanement dvnement bien prcis que les mayas eux meme arrivaient  prdire sur des milliers d'annes plus tard.

----------


## jajijobu54

Euh c'est faux pour le hasard, suffit de regarder la mcanique quantique.

----------


## MABROUKI

> RyzenOC 
> Pas alatoirement car  ma connaissance il n'y a pas de hasard dans l'univers tous est du  un enchanement dvnement bien prcis que les mayas eux meme arrivaient  prdire sur des milliers d'annes plus tard.


C'est ce que disent la majorit des religions ,l'Univers n'est une cration gratuite ,c..d. absurde ou il n'y a ni cause ni consquence ,mais plutt ou il y a une raison ,une rationalit  l'uvre qui se manifeste partout ...
Les religions attribuent cette rationalit  Dieu le Pre simplement, les Indiffrents  un Dieu gnral et vague mais peu importe....

Le grand tort des Athes en s'attaquant aux religions ,c'est de s'attaquer  tout cela au final, et c'est ce qui sape et ruine leurs discours ,et l'numration des erreurs commises dans la pratique des religions (inquisitions, perscutions etc..) n'ajoutent rien  leur argumentation et ne sont que manuvres de diversion....

----------


## Jipt

> Pas alatoirement car  ma connaissance il n'y a pas de hasard dans l'univers [_virgule ? Point-virgule ? Point ? Deux-points ? Point d'exclamation ? Il crit vraiment comme un cochon..._] tout est d  un enchanement dvnements bien prcis que les Mayas eux-mmes arrivaient  prdire sur des milliers d'annes plus tard.


Et  partir de l on en dduit invitablement que (attention, a va en choquer certains) tout est crit, ben oui !
Du coup il n'y a plus de hasard, ce qui est assez flippant, j'en conviens.

Car on va me demander "mais o est donc mon libre-arbitre alors, dans tout a ?" Je ne sais pas trop. Avons-nous vraiment besoin de libre-arbitre pour tre heureux, et pour trouver beau le vol plan de l'aigle majestueux dans un ciel pur, ou belle, sublime, Monica Belluci en Clopatre quand elle dbarque dans sa robe transparence derrire cet abruti de Csar (ouch !) ?
D'autres diront "ah ben si c'est comm' a je vais me suicider !" Si tu veux, mon gars, de toute faon c'est crit. Pi si tu le fais pas, c'est crit aussi. Et l on retrouve la mcanique quantique et le chat mort et vivant dans la bote,  ::ptdr:: 
Quoi que tu choisisses, il sera parfaitement possible de dire "c'tait crit" car a ne cote rien de le dire, et de toute faon le livre o c'est crit on n'est pas prt de mettre la main dessus (pi selon qui l'a crit et comment, vaut mieux pas qu'on le lise, on risquerait d'avoir les yeux qui piquent grave).

Je vous laisse mditer  tout a...

----------


## Chauve souris

> oui est alors ?
> Tu sais tous le monde ici n'est pas ouvrier ou vendeur dans un magasin.
> 
> Tu as rat ta vie ok, tu as fait faillite tu t'es enfuit ok, mais nous n'y pouvons rien, toi seul est coupable de tes erreurs pas les capitalistes ou les personnes aise/qui ont russie.
> Toi seul est responsable de ta carrire.


Que vient faire ma petite personne dans l'analyse que j'ai prsente et qui n'a rien de personnel au demeurant. Je m'ai pas fait faillite au demeurant, j'ai arrt les frais simplement car je ne suis pas un trop mauvais gestionnaire et je ne me suis nullement "enfui" pour autant en ne voulant pas finir dans la misre si j'avais perdur en France. C'est tout.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Le grand tort des Athes en s'attaquant aux religions ,c'est de s'attaquer  tout cela au final, et c'est ce qui sape et ruine leurs discours ,et l'numration des erreurs commises dans la pratique des religions (inquisitions, perscutions etc..) n'ajoutent rien  leur argumentation et ne sont que manuvres de diversion....


Ben oui parce que leur dieu il est aux abonns absent. Par contre les religions sont bien relles, elles. Et leurs aficionados ne se contentent pas de faire joujou avec leurs idoles ils s'en prennent  ceux qui ne partagent pas leurs croyance et surtout, et c'est l o c'est tragiquement comique, aux petites variantes des religions voisines. Il n'y a qu' lire la presse quotidienne pour avoir les dcomptes de ces massacres quasi journaliers.

Et si Laplace,  son poque, n'avait pas eu besoin de l'hypothse dieu, on en a encore moins besoin maintenant depuis les dcouvertes sur l'astrophysique, la structure de la matire et la cration des lments constitutifs de la matire vivante. Se taper un dieu compliquerait plus l'explication du monde que par son absence.

Et puis quelle prtention exorbitante de solliciter un dieu pour les petites misres des humains alors que ceux-ci ne sont rien en comparaison avec la taille de l'Univers et de ce qui le compose. Et ce dieu n'aurait rien de mieux  faire que de produire ses petits interdits sexuels et alimentaires ? Si j'tais diste je le considrerais avec plus de respect que cela. Et puis nous avons un petit dieu ( l'chelle de l'Univers) c'est Aton, notre soleil, prosternez-vous devant lui et cessez de blasphmer en considrant que les drisoires activits de l'homme sur la plante pourrait changer quoi que ce soit  la climatologie qui ne dpend uniquement de Sa volont. Ainsi parlait Akhnaton.

Et toc, on en revient au sujet de ce forum : l'nergie solaire.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jipt
> Et  partir de l on en dduit invitablement que (attention, a va en choquer certains) tout est crit, ben oui !
>  Du coup il n'y a plus de hasard, ce qui est assez flippant, j'en conviens.
> 
>  Car on va me demander "mais o est donc mon libre-arbitre alors, dans tout a ?" Je ne sais pas trop. Avons-nous vraiment besoin de libre-arbitre pour tre heureux, et pour trouver beau le vol plan de l'aigle majestueux dans un ciel pur, ou belle, sublime, Monica Belluci en Clopatre quand elle dbarque dans sa robe transparence derrire cet abruti de Csar (ouch !) ?


Tu touches la plaie du doigt ,en voquant ce problme...
Toutes les religions essaient d'escamoter ce problme trs difficile ...
En Islam du moins  un verset du Coran assne : ce que Dieu veut est et ce que Dieu ne veut pas n'est pas . Un autre est plus prcis :  Et vous ne voulez que ce que Dieu a voulu .
Pour moi et nombre de musulmans cela signifie en clair  ,en remplaant Dieu par Raison , que seules nos volitions rationnelles peuvent se raliser .
Car dans le Coran Allah adjure dans milles et un versets  des croyants dous de raison :
"Ainsi Allah ressuscite les morts et vous montre les signes (de Sa puissance) afin que vous raisonniez."

"Certes la cration des cieux et de la terre, dans l'alternance de la nuit et du jour, dans le navire qui vogue en
mer charg de choses profitables aux gens, dans l'eau qu'Allah fait descendre du ciel, par laquelle Il rend la vie 
la terre une fois morte et y rpand des btes de toute espce, dans la variation des vents, et dans les nuages
soumis entre le ciel et la terre, en tout cela il y a des signes, pour un peuple qui raisonne. "

Et enfin  ce verset  l'appui de ce que j'ai dj signal   Chauve souris :
"Les mcrants ressemblent  [du btail] auquel on crie et qui entend seulement appel et voix confus.
Sourds, muets, aveugles, ils ne raisonnent point."

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et  partir de l on en dduit invitablement que (attention, a va en choquer certains) tout est crit, ben oui !
> Du coup il n'y a plus de hasard, ce qui est assez flippant, j'en conviens.
> 
> Car on va me demander "mais o est donc mon libre-arbitre alors, dans tout a ?" Je ne sais pas trop. Avons-nous vraiment besoin de libre-arbitre pour tre heureux, et pour trouver beau le vol plan de l'aigle majestueux dans un ciel pur, ou belle, sublime, Monica Belluci en Clopatre quand elle dbarque dans sa robe transparence derrire cet abruti de Csar (ouch !) ?
> D'autres diront "ah ben si c'est comm' a je vais me suicider !" Si tu veux, mon gars, de toute faon c'est crit. Pi si tu le fais pas, c'est crit aussi. Et l on retrouve la mcanique quantique et le chat mort et vivant dans la bote, 
> Quoi que tu choisisses, il sera parfaitement possible de dire "c'tait crit" car a ne cote rien de le dire, et de toute faon le livre o c'est crit on n'est pas prt de mettre la main dessus (pi selon qui l'a crit et comment, vaut mieux pas qu'on le lise, on risquerait d'avoir les yeux qui piquent grave).
> 
> Je vous laisse mditer  tout a...


Je parlais uniquement de la matire, voir les tres vivants primitifs (qui sont trs facilement prvisible). Les cigognes par exemple migre  des dates prcises.
L'home n'est pas prvisible car il peut modifier son environnement et donc il n'est pas limit/rgie par la nature... il peut vivre en antarctique ou au sommets de grosses montagnes, changer le climat, cre du verre dans le dsert...

Un exemple tous simple: la bourse est imprvisible, si avec l'informatique on peut en dduire souvent des schmas/tendances, rien n'est crit et il n'est pas rare que des boursiers se retrouvent ruiner. La bourse peut impacter beaucoup de choses. Il peut transformer une rgion prospre en ville fantme par exemple ou inversement.
Meme chose en sport, l'informatique permet aujourd'hui de prdire les rsultats du tour de France ou des match de foot mais c'est toujours loins dtre fiable  100%.

----------


## olisim

Bonjour, je ne suis pas un spcialiste des panneaux solaire, ni des centrales nuclaire, mais je m'y intresse depuis quelque temps. Unrapport du GIEC indique la mme chose, du point de vue CO2, mais le nuclaire n'est pourtant pas une solution  envisager.

La radioactivit des combustibles et des matriaux mis en leur prsence est dangereuse pour la vie pendant plus de 200.000 ans, ce qui ne permet pas de concevoir un moyen de stockage sr pendant cette priode. L'tude n'a considr que la quantit de dchets nuclaire venant du combustible  proprement parl. Elle n'a pas pris en compte les dchets hautement radioactifs issus du dmantlement des centrales et usines vieillissantes. Elle n'a pas non plus considr la dangerosit de l'exploitation des mines de combustibles et des millions de m de terre et d'eau qui y sont contamins  jamais.
Oui, me direz-vous, il y a retraitement des dchets nuclaire. Effectivement, c'est ce que les agences disent. Ce qu'elles ne disent pas, c'est que seul un faible pourcentage du combustible est rellement transform en MOX. Ce qu'elles ne disent pas, c'est que la plus grande partie des combustibles nuclaire uss est soit stocke dans des containers en verre (le combustible est vitrifi: mlang  du verre en fusion, pour y tre emprisonn et "matrise" de la sorte) soit stock en containers mtalliques sur le territoire Sibrien (

) Ils sont  ciel ouvert, sans protection particulire...

Serte le plomb, le cuivre, et autres mtaux prsents dans les panneaux solaire peuvent tre toxiques si ils se retrouvent dans l'environnement. Mais n'avons nous pas la capacit de dissocier ces mtaux et de les recycler  l'infini, comme c'est le cas pour ces mmes mtaux, dans d'autres applications? Leur dangerosit pour l'ouvrier qui les manipule n'est-elle pas autrement moins ltale et plus matrisable que le sont les combustibles et dchets radioactifs?

Gardons la raison, et surtout, gardons notre esprit critique face  ces pseudo-tudes qui veulent nous enfumer d'uranium ou de plutonium, pour nous aveugler sur leur effet  trs trs long terme sur la vie? Les fts qui ont t jets dans les ocans sont rouills, trous et vids de leur contenu, prs des poissons que l'ont mange, dans l'eau qui s'vapore pour nous donner de la pluie et de l'eau "potable" dans nos beaux robinets chroms. Cette vido est une des nombreuses que l'on peut trouver sur Youtube sur le sujet. (

)

Si nous croyons les dires de multiples scientifiques, il est de toute manire extrmement urgent de diminuer notre mode de consommation par 6, afin d'esprer ne pas dpasser les 3,5 de rchauffement, ce qui est dj catastrophique comme rchauffement.

Bonne chance  tous, dans cet avenir proche si sujet  des changements irrversibles !

Olivier

----------


## RyzenOC

> Bonjour, je ne suis pas un spcialiste des panneaux solaire, ni des centrales nuclaire, mais je m'y intresse depuis quelque temps. Unrapport du GIEC indique la mme chose, du point de vue CO2, mais le nuclaire n'est pourtant pas une solution  envisager.
> 
> Si nous croyons les dires de multiples scientifiques, il est de toute manire extrmement urgent de diminuer notre mode de consommation par 6, afin d'esprer ne pas dpasser les 3,5 de rchauffement, ce qui est dj catastrophique comme rchauffement.
> 
> Bonne chance  tous, dans cet avenir proche si sujet  des changements irrversibles !
> 
> Olivier


Le nuclaire n'est pas parfait mais offre plus d'avantage que les autres nergies.

dja parlons des radiations, beaucoup de choses rayonne, le grannite par exemple est radioactif pourtant il est inoffensif pour la vie sur terre.
Les dchets nuclaire c'est la mme chose, la majorit des dchets rayonne trs peu et sont inoffensif. les dchets les plus dangereux sont ceux qui perdrons le plus vite leurs radioactivit.

Maintenant regardons l'Allemagne qui a remplac le nuclaire par le charbon et le fuel...
Combien le C02 tue de gens chaque annes ? moi je vous parie que le co2 tue plus que le nuclaire. Car la radioactivit nocive c'est sur des zones trs cibl, le C02 lui est trs volatile.

les nergies "verte" produise trop peu d'nergie pour rellement tre des alternatives viable, par consquent de nombreux cologistes ont choisi de soutenir le dveloppement du nuclaire.


Pour conclure, l'industrie du nuclaire volue chaque anne et la rende chaque anne plus sur et plus intressante. Les futurs centrale nuclaire que la chine est en train de construire fonctionnerons avec des combustibles avancs (de l'uranium de retraitement, et plus tard, du thorium). Cela rglerais en partie le "probleme" des dchets.

Fermons les centrales  charbons par des nergies verte et ensuite seulement envisageons de fermer les centrales nuclaire. Parce que remplacer le nuclaire par du charbon ce n'est pas une solution, hors c'est ce que font lAllemagne ou le Japon.
Mais il faut pas se voiler la face, le nuclaire reste la meilleur option, on estime par exemple que 750 oliennes = 1 racteur nuclaire, ou encore pour remplacer les 6000 000 MWh produits par un racteur de 1500 MW, il faudrait raliser 1100 installations photovoltaques de 18840 panneaux chacune, comme celle de Vinon sr Verdon. 

vous voyer un peu le probleme

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


Encore du grand n'importe quoi...
Le lobby nuclaire toujours prs  minimiser les cots, les dchets, a faire rver sur de nouvelles technologiques...

Bon je propose qu'on stock les dchets nuclaire chez les dirigeants des lobbys nuclaires  ::): 
Vu que c'est si inoffensif

Ca m'a fait repenser  la publicit pro nuclaire en Belgique... 
Les dchets nuclaires ne reprsente qu'un ds  coudre par habitant et par an.
Alors tu retiens "un d  coudre" mais 11 millions de ds  coudre c'est dj beaucoup plus impressionnant

Tiens a premire vue les usines  charbon en Allemagne c'est aussi un mythe 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89...9_en_Allemagne

----------


## Jon Shannow

> dja parlons des radiations, beaucoup de choses rayonne, le grannite par exemple est radioactif pourtant il est inoffensif pour la vie sur terre.


Le granit (sans "te"  la fin), n'est pas si inoffensif que cela. Il a t prouv qu'en Bretagne, une malformation des bretonnes (oui, c'est sexiste aussi la nature, puisque a ne touche que les femmes) au niveau des hanches tait du au fait que les maisons de l'poque taient construites en granit. Aujourd'hui du fait que les maisons ne sont plus construites en granit, et que dans les maisons en granit on a rajout de l'isolant (qui isole aussi en partie des radiations granitiques), cette malformation tend  disparatre. Mais, de l  dire que le granit est inoffensif...  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Combien le C02 tue de gens chaque annes ? moi je vous parie que le co2 tue plus que le nuclaire. Car la radioactivit nocive c'est sur des zones trs cibl, le C02 lui est trs volatile.


Directement le CO2 ne tue personne, toutes les cratures vivantes peuvent supporter une concentration de CO2 beaucoup beaucoup plus lev.
Aprs certains scientifiques disent que le CO2 produit par l'homme augmente l'effet de serre et produit un rchauffement climatique et que ce rchauffement climatique peut produire des famines ou des trucs comme a.
Mais d'autres scientifiques disent que mme sans l'humain, la terre se rchaufferait exactement de la mme faon.

Le CO2 ce n'est pas la seule pollution, il y a des dangers beaucoup plus direct. (et les plantes adorent le CO2, le CO2 participe compltement au verdissement de la plante)
Par contre le nuclaire tue quand il y a un accident, comme Tchernobyl, Fukushima, etc...




> les nergies "verte" produise trop peu d'nergie pour rellement tre des alternatives viable


Ouais et en plus, on ne peut pas contrler la production ni stocker l'nergie.
Il faut faire avancer la technologie des batteries, parce qu'aujourd'hui une batterie a pollue pas mal...

Le nuclaire c'est trs bien tant qu'il n'y a pas d'accident.
C'est mieux d'utiliser de l'uranium pour produire de lectricit que pour produire des ttes nuclaires.




> Le lobby nuclaire toujours prs  minimiser les cots, les dchets, a faire rver sur de nouvelles technologiques...


a dpend de quel dchet on regarde.
Si on regarde le CO2 est bien le nuclaire en produit beaucoup moins que le solaire ou l'olien.
Si on regarde les dchets nuclaire l c'est autre chose, mais on ne peut pas comparer les choux et les carottes...




> Vu que c'est si inoffensif


Ce n'est pas inoffensif vu les entrepts qui sont construits pour les stocker.
Onkalo (il y a un documentaire "Into Eternity".




> Alors tu retiens "un d  coudre" mais 11 millions de ds  coudre c'est dj beaucoup plus impressionnant


Si on dit 4mL par d  coudre a fait 44 000L par an, ou 44 m3.
Aprs je ne suis pas certains pour le volume du d  coudre et je me suis peut tre plant dans le calcul...




> Tiens a premire vue les usines  charbon en Allemagne c'est aussi un mythe


Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas, mais  un moment l'Allemagne achetait de l'nergie nuclaire franaise et se flicitait de ne pas produire d'nergie nuclaire chez elle.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Encore du grand n'importe quoi...
> Le lobby nuclaire toujours prs  minimiser les cots, les dchets, a faire rver sur de nouvelles technologiques...
> 
> Bon je propose qu'on stock les dchets nuclaire chez les dirigeants des lobbys nuclaires 
> Vu que c'est si inoffensif
> 
> Ca m'a fait repenser  la publicit pro nuclaire en Belgique... 
> Les dchets nuclaires ne reprsente qu'un ds  coudre par habitant et par an.
> Alors tu retiens "un d  coudre" mais 11 millions de ds  coudre c'est dj beaucoup plus impressionnant


Ton message n'a aucun argument. Tu ne fais que cracher ton venin comme les bobo colos mais vous n'y connaissez rien de rien.
a tu au moins regarder le lien que j'ai partag :
https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/e...-our-only-hope
les colos eux mme admette la ralit.






> Encore du grand n'importe quoi...
> Tiens a premire vue les usines  charbon en Allemagne c'est aussi un mythe 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89...9_en_Allemagne


J'ai dit charbon, j'aurais plutt du dire nergie fossile je le reconnais.
Mais non ce n'est un mythe, il faut pas avoir une vision sur la production lectrique mais de la consommation lectrique !
LAllemagne achte de l'lectricit  ces voisins, a lUkraine par exemple qui utilise des centrale nuclaire. Alors ne prend pas tes reve pour de la ralit, lAllemagne c'est que de la poudre au yeux et heureusement qu'il y'a la France, lUkraine et le gaz de poutine derriere pour lui assurer ces besoins nergtique.

au lieu de parler sans rien dire, apporte un peu dargument la prochaine fois.




> Il a t prouv qu'en Bretagne, une malformation des bretonnes (oui, c'est sexiste aussi la nature, puisque a ne touche que les femmes) au niveau des hanches tait du au fait que les maisons de l'poque taient construites en granit.


tu parle de la luxation congnitale de la hanche ?
Il faut relativiser, ce que tu donne est une exemple de malformation du  lenvironnement et il y'en a partout sur terre ! 
Les Europens ont par exemple un systme immunitaire diffrent des Africains, l'adaptation des Tibtains  l'altitude...etc.
c'est naturel.
en moins naturel tu as les crnes allongs des indiens.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> tu parle de la luxation congnitale de la hanche ?
> Il faut relativiser, ce que tu donne est une exemple de malformation du  lenvironnement


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire. Mais, la cause c'est la radio activit mise par le granit. C'est pour cela que dire que le granit est inoffensif est une erreur.
Et ce n'est pas parce que le granit est naturel qu'il n'est pas dangereux, et on peut quand mme se dire que si la radioactivit, faible, mise naturellement,  des effets nfastes, alors la radioactivit puissante fabrique par l'homme, doit avoir des effets au moins gaux. Non ?

----------


## BenoitM

> J'ai dit charbon, j'aurais plutt du dire nergie fossile je le reconnais.
> Mais non ce n'est un mythe, il faut pas avoir une vision sur la production lectrique mais de la consommation lectrique !
> LAllemagne achte de l'lectricit  ces voisins, a lUkraine par exemple qui utilise des centrale nuclaire. Alors ne prend pas tes reve pour de la ralit, lAllemagne c'est que de la poudre au yeux et heureusement qu'il y'a la France, lUkraine et le gaz de poutine derriere pour lui assurer ces besoins nergtique.
> 
> au lieu de parler sans rien dire, apporte un peu dargument la prochaine fois.


Bon on change les termes quand ca arrange  :;): 
On parle quasi partout de ses usines  charbon charbon
D'aprs le graphique Charbon/Lignitte/Petrole ont diminu au profit du gaz (certe fossile aussi) et elle sont rest stable de manire gnral (-3%)
L'Allemagne exporte aussi de l'lectricit et elle exporte (85,2 TWh) plus qu'elle n'importe... (33,5 TWh)
De plus sa production a augmenter (17%) et ses importations ont diminu...(de 6-7%  5% d'importation)
Donc c'est toi qui jette de la poudre aux yeux  :;): 




> tu parle de la luxation congnitale de la hanche ?
> Il faut relativiser, ce que tu donne est une exemple de malformation du  lenvironnement et il y'en a partout sur terre ! 
> Les Europens ont par exemple un systme immunitaire diffrent des Africains, l'adaptation des Tibtains  l'altitude...etc.
> c'est naturel.
> en moins naturel tu as les crnes allongs des indiens.


Donc plus qu' les stocker chez les "pro nuclaire" pendant quelques gnrations pour avoir systme immunitaire soit  diffrent  ::aie::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Bon on change les termes quand ca arrange 
> On parle quasi partout de ses usines  charbon charbon
> D'aprs le graphique Charbon/Lignitte/Petrole ont diminu au profit du gaz (certe fossile aussi) et elle sont rest stable de manire gnral (-3%)
> L'Allemagne exporte aussi de l'lectricit et elle exporte (85,2 TWh) plus qu'elle n'importe... (33,5 TWh)
> De plus sa production a augmenter (17%) et ses importations ont diminu...(de 6-7%  5% d'importation)
> Donc c'est toi qui jette de la poudre aux yeux 
> 
> 
> Donc plus qu' les stocker chez les "pro nuclaire" pendant quelques gnrations pour avoir systme immunitaire soit  diffrent


LAllemagne reste aujourdhui lun des plus gros metteurs de gaz  eff*et de serre en Europe avec 11,5 tonnes quivalent CO2 (tqCO2) par habitant, contre 6,5 tqCO2 en France

les chiffres parlent d'eux meme, l'allemagne est un tres mauvais leve en matiere de CO2



la centrale de Jnschwalde, prs de la frontire polonaise est, avec ses 3 000 MWe, lune des plus grandes centrales dEurope et aussi lune des plus polluantes ; elle met chaque anne 26 MtCO2 (soit lquivalent de 6,5 % de toutes les missions nergtiques en France).
Dans le mme temps et dans la mme rgion, des villages entiers disparaissent du fait de lextension des mines de lignite  ciel ouvert.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les chiffres parlent d'eux meme, l'allemagne est un tres mauvais leve en matiere de CO2


Ouais mais on s'en fout un peu du CO2, il faut arrter de scotcher la dessus...
Ce n'est pas la pire des pollutions qui existe, il y a plein d'autres pollutions beaucoup plus grave et beaucoup plus direct.

Le CO2 ne va pas tuer la terre :

Il y a 500 millions d'annes il y avait beaucoup plus de CO2 qu'aujourd'hui et il y avait de la vie sur terre...

La lutte contre le CO2 c'est le meilleur argument des pro nuclaire, parce que le solaire et l'olien produisent beaucoup plus de CO2 que le nuclaire.
Le nuclaire c'est pratique, c'est efficace, c'est rentable, mais a produit des dchets nuclaire et a peut poser problme en cas d'accident.

Aujourd'hui on travail sur des nouvelles technologies pour produire de l'lectricit mais on est loin d'tre au point.
Par contre il y a beaucoup d'argent investi dans la recherche pour les nergies alternatives, c'est un peu une bulle financire quelque part, Al Gore s'en met plein les pioches.

----------


## TJ1985

> Le nuclaire n'est pas parfait mais offre plus d'avantage que les autres nergies.
> 
> dja parlons des radiations, beaucoup de choses rayonne, le grannite par exemple est radioactif pourtant il est inoffensif pour la vie sur terre.


Tu n'as jamais entendu parler des habitations "empoisonnes" par le Radon ? Le Radon tant un gaz radioactif rsidu de la fission de l'Uranium prsent dans le granit et les roches anciennes de mme type. Par ailleurs la radioactivit est toxique par accumulation. Tu peux tre expos trs peu pendant trs longtemps et tu crves, ou tre expos trs fort pendant trs peu de temps, et tu crves aussi. Demande aux veuves des hros de Tchernobyl ce qu'elles en pensent.




> Les dchets nuclaire c'est la mme chose, la majorit des dchets rayonne trs peu et sont inoffensif. les dchets les plus dangereux sont ceux qui perdrons le plus vite leurs radioactivit.


Encore n'importe quoi. Si effectivement les lments  priode courte (ceux dont la demi-vie est courte, ceux qui se dsintgrent rapidement) sont fortement radioactifs, il en est de mme de certains des rsidus dont la demi-vie est de l'ordre de la centaine de milliers d'annes. Ca te dirait d'avoir un ft dans ton jardin, dont tu ne puisses jamais t'approcher, qui t'empoisonnera  coup sr  la moindre fuite, et dont tu auras la garde, toi et tes descendants, pour les cent mille prochaines annes ? Tu en prends la responsabilit ?




> Maintenant regardons l'Allemagne qui a remplac le nuclaire par le charbon et le fuel...
> Combien le C02 tue de gens chaque annes ? moi je vous parie que le co2 tue plus que le nuclaire. Car la radioactivit nocive c'est sur des zones trs cibl, le C02 lui est trs volatile.


A ce degr, ce n'est plus simplement de la btise, a confine  l'art... Le CO2 est un gaz neutre, tu peux en respirer autant que tu voudras, tant que tu auras un peu d'oxygne avec tu continueras  fonctionner. Donc non, le CO2 ne tue pas plus que le nuclaire, il ne tue en ralit pas du tout per se. Par contre dans un local ferm o tu t'enfermes, tu vas consommer l'oxygne prsent et rejeter du CO2. Et lorsqu'il n'y aura plus d'oxygne, pouf ! On crve, encore.




> les nergies "verte" produise trop peu d'nergie pour rellement tre des alternatives viable, par consquent de nombreux cologistes ont choisi de soutenir le dveloppement du nuclaire.


Tu mlanges encore tout. La production des nergies vertes, olienne et solaire, prsente surtout le dfaut d'tre variable dans le temps, sans respecter la demande. C'est pourquoi  certains moments tu verras des oliennes arrtes alors qu'il y a du vent. La consommation  ce moment-l n'est pas suffisante pour absorber ce qu'elles produiraient. Le principal problme des nergies douce est donc de lisser la courbe de production, en accumulant l'nergie produite et non utilise. Pour cela SolarCity et Musk ont choisi des batteries au Lithium, moi je pense que l'hydrogne serait un meilleur choix. Mais d'autres possibilits existent, comme le pompage-turbinage pratiqu en montagne : Tu pompes de l'eau en altitude dans un rservoir pendant les heures creuses, puis tu laisses redescendre cette eau  travers des turbines qui gnreront de l'lectricit aux heures de forte demande. Note que l'le d'el Hierro est entirement alimente par ce systme, eh oui.




> Pour conclure, l'industrie du nuclaire volue chaque anne et la rende chaque anne plus sur et plus intressante. Les futurs centrale nuclaire que la chine est en train de construire fonctionnerons avec des combustibles avancs (de l'uranium de retraitement, et plus tard, du thorium). Cela rglerais en partie le "probleme" des dchets.


C'est en grande partie faux. Actuellement en Occident l'nergie nuclaire et les compagnies qui l'exploitent n'utilisent qu'une seule approche, les racteurs  eau pressurise, qui ont pas mal de dfaut mais sont bien connus. Ces compagnies bloquent tout dveloppement dans des filires autres que celles qu'elles matrisent, elles ne veulent pas risquer de perdre leur investissement en know-how et construction de ces cinquante dernires annes.
Notamment les compagnies occidentales ne veulent absolument pas des filires  sels fondus (Thorium), qui sont pourtant plus sres et produisent moins de dchets dangereux. Elles tablent sur l'hypothtique fusion, dans un Tokamak, qui pour le moment n'a pas encore dmontr qu'il peut produire plus qu'il ne consomme pour confiner son plasma. Et qui lui aussi se transformera en une masse de dchets hautement radioactifs ds qu'il aura commenc  fonctionner.
Mais o tu as raison c'est que la Chine, elle, s'intresse aux sels fondus et au Thorium. C'est une dmarche trs intelligente de leur part. Le Thorium est un sous-produit de l'extraction des terres rares, trs pratique en Chine. Aujourd'hui on ne sait pas trop quoi en faire, alors que nous disposons au niveau mondial de trs importantes rserves extraites et exploitables ds aujourd'hui.

La seule chose sense que j'ai trouve dans ta prose est la suggestion sous-entendue de ne pas fermer maintenant les centrales nuclaires existantes, mais de les exploiter au bout du bout. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'une centrale nuclaire qui a fonctionn est en elle-mme une montagne de dchets plus ou mois radio-actifs, qui ncessitent des dcennies pour tre tris, traits et confins. Alors tant qu' avoir une zone de toutes faons contamine, autant la rentabiliser. Et effectivement, tant que nous n'avons pas un stockage intelligent pour les nergies douces nous aurons besoin de moyens de production pour absorber les pics de consommation.

Voil.

----------


## TJ1985

> Serte le plomb, le cuivre, et autres mtaux prsents dans les panneaux solaire peuvent tre toxiques si ils se retrouvent dans l'environnement. Mais n'avons nous pas la capacit de dissocier ces mtaux et de les recycler  l'infini, comme c'est le cas pour ces mmes mtaux, dans d'autres applications?


A ma connaissance, le plomb et le cuivre sont des poisons pour les jonctions semi-conductrices. J'ai entendu parler de cuivre utilis pour tablir des contacts entre couches de circuits intgrs, je postule que l'auteur voulait parler de circuits hybrides ou imprims. Quant au plomb, je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'il viendrait faire dans un panneau solaire. Par contre on y trouve des traces de Bore (dopage P) et de Phosphore (dopage N) pour les panneaux en Silicium. Ces traces peuvent tre limines, concentres et repousses vers les extrmits d'un mono-cristal de silicium tir  partir de la fusion de la zone active du panneau. Aujourd'hui d'autres structures de panneaux sont dveloppes (Gretzel, GaAs) mais je ne connais pas les bases sur lesquelles ils fonctionnent. Ils restent toutefois trs largement minoritaires, l'essentiel du march tant constitu  ma connaissance par du Silicium poly ou mono-cristallin. En rsum, le recyclage de ces panneaux ne doit pas tre complexe.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Tu n'as jamais entendu parler des habitations "empoisonnes" par le Radon ? Le Radon tant un gaz radioactif rsidu de la fission de l'Uranium prsent dans le granit et les roches anciennes de mme type. Par ailleurs la radioactivit est toxique par accumulation. Tu peux tre expos trs peu pendant trs longtemps et tu crves, ou tre expos trs fort pendant trs peu de temps, et tu crves aussi. Demande aux veuves des hros de Tchernobyl ce qu'elles en pensent.


vas dire cela aux 6 millions de franais asthmatiques et 3  4 millions de BPCO
Demande ce qu'ils en pensent.

et si tu veut etre crdible, ne compare pas Tchernobyl et la situation actuel en France !
L'URSS fabriquait vite et mal, il n'y a qu'a voir les barrages construit  l'air sovitique, ils sont sur le point de seffondrer.




> Encore n'importe quoi. Si effectivement les lments  priode courte (ceux dont la demi-vie est courte, ceux qui se dsintgrent rapidement) sont fortement radioactifs, il en est de mme de certains des rsidus dont la demi-vie est de l'ordre de la centaine de milliers d'annes. Ca te dirait d'avoir un ft dans ton jardin, dont tu ne puisses jamais t'approcher, qui t'empoisonnera  coup sr  la moindre fuite, et dont tu auras la garde, toi et tes descendants, pour les cent mille prochaines annes ? Tu en prends la responsabilit ?


ils ne sont pas dans le jardin mais enterr dans le jardin, ce qui est trs diffrent.
Vas a Champteuss sur Baconne, tres jolie village, de jolies champs et de jolie vaches qui broute de l'herbe, un endroit trs jolie sans aucun problme.


Il ne faut pas faire n'importe quoi comme les Allemands par exemple qui ont planqu leurs dchets dans des mines de sel, ou les USA dans de la glace du groeland.
Le nuclaire est une industrie qui se bonifie avec le temps, au dpart on planquait les dchets sous la mer (fosse des Mariannes ou mer de Barents pour l'urss)... on explorait un ensemble de solution.
Aujourd'hui la solution c'est lenfouissement et tous les modles prouve que c'est sans aucun risque pour nous ni pour les gnrations futur. On s'appuient sur des modles prcis qui ne vienne pas d'une boule de cristal colo mais de simulation informatique grce notamment au Tera1000.
C'est des mtiers cette industrie qui ne s'improvise pas et ncessite des comptences ncessaire pour comprendre cette industrie, ces enjeux et ces aboutissement.





> A ce degr, ce n'est plus simplement de la btise, a confine  l'art... Le CO2 est un gaz neutre, tu peux en respirer autant que tu voudras, tant que tu auras un peu d'oxygne avec tu continueras  fonctionner. Donc non, le CO2 ne tue pas plus que le nuclaire, il ne tue en ralit pas du tout per se. Par contre dans un local ferm o tu t'enfermes, tu vas consommer l'oxygne prsent et rejeter du CO2. Et lorsqu'il n'y aura plus d'oxygne, pouf ! On crve, encore.


Il n'y a pas que le C02 effectivement il y'a des pollutions plus nocive comme le Monoxyde de carbone (CO) ou el Dioxyde d'azote




> Tu mlanges encore tout. La production des nergies vertes, olienne et solaire, prsente surtout le dfaut d'tre variable dans le temps, sans respecter la demande. C'est pourquoi  certains moments tu verras des oliennes arrtes alors qu'il y a du vent. La consommation  ce moment-l n'est pas suffisante pour absorber ce qu'elles produiraient. Le principal problme des nergies douce est donc de lisser la courbe de production, en accumulant l'nergie produite et non utilise. Pour cela SolarCity et Musk ont choisi des batteries au Lithium, moi je pense que l'hydrogne serait un meilleur choix. Mais d'autres possibilits existent, comme le pompage-turbinage pratiqu en montagne : Tu pompes de l'eau en altitude dans un rservoir pendant les heures creuses, puis tu laisses redescendre cette eau  travers des turbines qui gnreront de l'lectricit aux heures de forte demande. Note que l'le d'el Hierro est entirement alimente par ce systme, eh oui.


production pas constante *et* faible !
Nuclaire production constante et en grande quantit.
concernant le pompage d'eau, les barrages en France sont a saturation.
Et tes batteries au Lithium alors le je me marre, si sa c'est une solution, je prfre de loin le nuclaire.




> C'est en grande partie faux. Actuellement en Occident l'nergie nuclaire et les compagnies qui l'exploitent n'utilisent qu'une seule approche, les racteurs  eau pressurise, qui ont pas mal de dfaut mais sont bien connus. Ces compagnies bloquent tout dveloppement dans des filires autres que celles qu'elles matrisent, elles ne veulent pas risquer de perdre leur investissement en know-how et construction de ces cinquante dernires annes.
> Notamment les compagnies occidentales ne veulent absolument pas des filires  sels fondus (Thorium), qui sont pourtant plus sres et produisent moins de dchets dangereux. Elles tablent sur l'hypothtique fusion, dans un Tokamak, qui pour le moment n'a pas encore dmontr qu'il peut produire plus qu'il ne consomme pour confiner son plasma. Et qui lui aussi se transformera en une masse de dchets hautement radioactifs ds qu'il aura commenc  fonctionner.
> Mais o tu as raison c'est que la Chine, elle, s'intresse aux sels fondus et au Thorium. C'est une dmarche trs intelligente de leur part. Le Thorium est un sous-produit de l'extraction des terres rares, trs pratique en Chine. Aujourd'hui on ne sait pas trop quoi en faire, alors que nous disposons au niveau mondial de trs importantes rserves extraites et exploitables ds aujourd'hui.


Je parlais de la chine, la chine n'est pas l'occident... apprend la gographie.
c'est des entreprise canadienne qui fournissent ces solutions innovantes





> La seule chose sense que j'ai trouve dans ta prose est la suggestion sous-entendue de ne pas fermer maintenant les centrales nuclaires existantes, mais de les exploiter au bout du bout. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'une centrale nuclaire qui a fonctionn est en elle-mme une montagne de dchets plus ou mois radio-actifs, qui ncessitent des dcennies pour tre tris, traits et confins. Alors tant qu' avoir une zone de toutes faons contamine, autant la rentabiliser. Et effectivement, tant que nous n'avons pas un stockage intelligent pour les nergies douces nous aurons besoin de moyens de production pour absorber les pics de consommation.
> Voil.


On fait tourner les centrales nuclaires au max pour maximiser les profits.
Dans la limite d'assurer la scurit des citoyens. Le CEA en France par exemple offre la meilleur scurit au monde en matire de nuclaire civile (mais aussi militaire, la recherche est mutualit en France par cette agence ce qui diminue les couts)

Toute est une question de process.
En France la conception et fabrication de nos centrale suit des process bien spcifique fournissant le meilleur du meilleur en matire de fiabilit. Si le risque presque 0 existe c'est bien dans nos centrale nuclaire en France.
et Fukushima ? les japonais n'ont tous simplement pas suivie le process et ont construit leurs centrale n'importe ou (zone sismique et risque de tsunamis)

----------


## Zirak

> Si le risque 0 existe c'est bien dans nos centrale nuclaire en France.


Juste la dessus :

https://www.asn.fr/Controler/Actuali...ons-nucleaires

Et a, ce ne sont que les problmes *dclars* hein...

Donc oui, on n'a pas eu de Tchernobyl ou de Fukushima "pour l'instant", et on n'en aura peut-tre jamais (esprons le), mais de la  dire qu'il y a 0 risques.  ::):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si le risque presque 0 existe c'est bien dans nos centrale nuclaire en France.



Je n'en serais pas aussi certain que toi...

----------


## TJ1985

> Heu, faut arrter avec ce genre d'ides irralisable :


Bien d'accord, mais il ne faut pas dire n'importe quoi non plus !




> - Aucun vhicule quel qu'il soit ne rsistera  la chaleur intense  l'approche du soleil


Ben non, mais le but n'est pas d'avoir un vhicule rutilisable qui s'approche du soleil, mais d'envoyer DANS le soleil nos cochonneries. Tu places le tout dans un container, en orbite terrestre, tu mets un vague moteur, tu donnes la bonne pousse au bon moment et aprs "un certain temps" le container et son contenu se crachera sur le soleil.




> - Quand bien mme il rsisterait, on pourrait se prendre un joli retour de flammes avec des vents solaires vhiculant nos cochonneries partiellement (ou pas) dgrades...


Tu sais quand mme que le soleil est une bombe thermonuclaire, une bombre H si tu prfres, qui nous envoie en pagaille des radiations toutes plus mortelles que les autres ? L'intgralit des dchets nuclaires produits jusqu' aujourd'hui ne reprsente pas un pet de lapin dans ce flux.
Imagine, la masse du soleil est estime  2  10^27 tonnes. Alors quelques 10^2 tonnes de plus ou de moins, il ne s'apercevrait de rien.

En ralit, deux facteurs empchent cette solution :
Le risque. Si les lanceurs sont aujourd'hui trs srs, le risque d'en voir un exploser en vol n'est pas nul et ne le sera jamais. Alors imagine ce que donnerait la pulvrisation en altitude de quelques tonnes d'lments hautement radioactifs...Le cot. Chaque kilo pouss en orbite cote une fortune. Alors envoyer des centaines de tonnes, c'est bien trop cher, mon fils... 

A mon avis, d'ailleurs, c'est le second argument qui prime, certaines compagnies n'ayant pas trop de scrupules en matire de risque en gnral.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Bien d'accord, mais il ne faut pas dire n'importe quoi non plus !
> 
> 
> Ben non, mais le but n'est pas d'avoir un vhicule rutilisable qui s'approche du soleil, mais d'envoyer DANS le soleil nos cochonneries. Tu places le tout dans un container, en orbite terrestre, tu mets un vague moteur, tu donnes la bonne pousse au bon moment et aprs "un certain temps" le container et son contenu se crachera sur le soleil.
> 
> 
> Tu sais quand mme que le soleil est une bombe thermonuclaire, une bombre H si tu prfres, qui nous envoie en pagaille des radiations toutes plus mortelles que les autres ? L'intgralit des dchets nuclaires produits jusqu' aujourd'hui ne reprsente pas un pet de lapin dans ce flux.
> Imagine, la masse du soleil est estime  2  10^27 tonnes. Alors quelques 10^2 tonnes de plus ou de moins, il ne s'apercevrait de rien.
> 
> ...


Donc on en reviens  l'enfouissement sous terre, qui est une solution peu coteuse et trs sur dans le temps.

Apres il ne faut pas dconsidrer les progrs technologique qui volue trs vite dans ce secteur, on peu raisonnablement imaginer des technologies qui dcontaminerais voir rutiliserais ces dchets d'ici 20-30ans.
En France tu avais le projet SuperPhenix (qui a t un chec il faut l'avouer) allant dans ce sens mais abandonn... mais repris actuellement par la chine !
A dfaut de rutiliser les dchets radioactif, la France  opter pour en produire moins, grace aux nouveaux EPR gnration 3+, qui produise encore moins de dchet, produise plus d'nergie et ont t conue des le dpart avec l'exprience acquise de Fukushima afin qu'il n'y ait plus une tel catastrophe.

En parallle, le secteur de l'olien en France progresse, en particulier l'olien Offshore qui est trs intressant, a terme on pourrais arriver  du 50% nuclaire 50% nergie renouvelable, c'est possible.
Des solutions utilisant la force marine sont aussi a l'tude.

----------


## ddoumeche

Ce n'est pas le co qui cause de l'asthme, mais la pollution atmosphrique... donc industries, voiture et gaz de centrales  charbon (sans filtre).
Je ne savais pas que les franais tait immuniss, pourtant notre parc nuclaire devrait nous protger n'est-il pas ? On a peut-tre un peu plus de leucmies que les autres, en tout cas le taux chez les enfants augmente dans le monde depuis 40 ans, tout comme les cancers, et les autismes etc... donc du travail pour la mdecine en perspective.

Il y a le radon, mais il y a aussi la laine de verre qui fut longtemps fabrique avec des matriaux radioactifs, et les carrelages. Merci Saint-Gobain. Et pendant longtemps, les queues des avions ou les lestages de avions comprenait de l'uranium appauvri: lors d'un crash au bnlux tout en quartier avait t contamin nuclairement, je ne vous raconte pas le rsultat.
Puisqu'on parle des dchets, signalons que les britanniques ont immergs des milliers de futs au marche de cherbourg... qui sont aujourd'hui dans un tat catastrophique. l'AIEA qu'on ne peut pas accuser de catastrophisme parle quand mme de 60 terabecquerels dans la fosse des casquets

Mais visiblement la chose n'intresse pas les autorits.

Le site d'enfouissement de Champteuss sur Baconne tait rserv pour des dchets faiblement radioactifs, de quelques becquerels par gramme. Mais dsormais ce type d'enfouissement est interdit. 
Et il se pourrait bien que les USA soient revenus de leurs projets de stockage souterrain depuis qu'un fut de plutonium a explos spontanment au nouveau mexique, ce qui a cot la bagatelle de 2 milliards de dollars rien que pour nettoyer le site. Plus cher que Three Mile Island.

Le nuclaire est tellement inoffensif que l'on construit un site d'enfouissement  Bures digne de la ligne Maginot.

Dans les annes 80, le nuclaire pouvait encore passer pour une solution d'avenir, mais aujourd'hui....  c'est un dbat d'arrire garde. L'avenir est au charbon. Mme si le nuclaire reviendra peut-tre  la mode quand on aura rsolu tous ses problmes.

Et on ne peut pas esprer passer  du 50% renouvelable 50% autres parce que les soirs d'hivers il fait nuit donc plus de photovoltaque (mais pour ce que cela donne en hivers) et on est soumis au vent qui peut osciller considrablement. Si une dpression hivernale s'installe sur l'Europe, et que tout le monde est pass  l'olien, des  gens vont mourir de froid.

----------


## Marco46

> Dans les annes 80, le nuclaire pouvait encore passer pour une solution d'avenir, mais aujourd'hui....  c'est un dbat d'arrire garde. L'avenir est au charbon. Mme si le nuclaire reviendra peut-tre  la mode quand on aura rsolu tous ses problmes.


Aucune nergie primaire ne se substitue  une autre, elles ne font que s'empiler les unes sur les autres.



Passer au charbon et dlaisser le nuclaire c'est impossible pour la France, a nous coterait beaucoup beaucoup trop cher. Les allemands font une norme connerie, ils vont la payer lourdement. En passant du nuclaire aux fossiles ils attachent eux-mmes la laisse que la Russie tient pour plusieurs dcennies. D'un point de vue macro, ils ont dj un problme de dmographie pratiquement insoluble, ils rajoutent  a un problme d'approvisionnement en nergie, belle gestion ! C'est pas leur balance commerciale qui va payer pour leurs lgions d'inactifs trop gs pour bosser ni pour faire tourner leurs industries et chauffer l'hiver.

----------


## TJ1985

> Donc on en reviens  l'enfouissement sous terre, qui est une solution peu coteuse et trs sur dans le temps.


Tu fais partie des pnibles, toi. Oui, puisqu'on ne sait pas trop quoi en faire et qu'en attendant des filires au sels fondus capables de les utiliser, on pense les enfouir. Mais c'est une mauvaise solution, comme lorsque tu ne veux pas rsoudre un problme ou que tu mens  ta mre en rentrant chez toi. Car une fois enfouis, je vois mal comment nous pourrons les ressortir pour les traiter vraiment.




> Apres il ne faut pas dconsidrer les progrs technologique qui volue trs vite dans ce secteur, on peu raisonnablement imaginer des technologies qui dcontaminerais voir rutiliserais ces dchets d'ici 20-30ans.


Oui, les filires aux sels fondus semblent capables de manger les dchets nuclaires, petit  petit. Mais nous avons vu que cette filire n'intresse pas les entreprises occidentales. Quant au "raisonnablement imaginer des filires", donne plutt des exemples du rsultat de tes cogitations, car je crois que a pourrait intresser deux ou trois personnes...




> En France tu avais le projet SuperPhenix (qui a t un chec il faut l'avouer) allant dans ce sens mais abandonn... mais repris actuellement par la chine !
> A dfaut de rutiliser les dchets radioactif, la France  opter pour en produire moins, grace aux nouveaux EPR gnration 3+, qui produise encore moins de dchet, produise plus d'nergie et ont t conue des le dpart avec l'exprience acquise de Fukushima afin qu'il n'y ait plus une tel catastrophe.


SuperPhnix est une plante industrielle, la dmonstration qu'une volont politique ne suffit pas lorsque la technologie ne suit pas. Pour le reste, tu es quand mme inform que tout racteur  eau pressurise utilise de l'eau pressurise, en franais simple, sous pression ? Ce qui permet d'avoir un circuit d'eau liquide  300C pour refroidir le racteur, et transporter la chaleur de fission vers les zones o elle est exploite. Tu es sans doute aussi inform des criques et fissures releves lors du contrle de rception dans le couvercle de Flamanville ? Tu dois aussi savoir qu'aucun racteur EPR n'est mme sur le point de dmarrer, que tous ces chantiers ont pris plus que du retard car un retard de six mois, a se comprend, mais des dcennies, ce n'est plus le mme projet ? Et tu viens tout plan-plan nous vanter une magnifique technologie qui va sauver le monde en commenant par la France et nous viter un Fukushima ? En passant, as-tu dj regard o se trouve le site de Flamanville ? As-tu compar cette situation avec celle de Fukushima ? Ou est-ce trop difficile ? Ah, mais c'est vrai, il n'y a pas de tsunami dans la Manche. Pourtant toute la pninsules bretonne et le nord Vende sont des zones classes sismiques...
Pour finir, tu te souviens peut-tre que le chantier de Flamanville a commenc en 2007, soit 4 ans avant l'accident de Fukushima. Alors, quand tu dis qu'on construit les EPR en tirant les leons de Fukushima, ou bien les ingnieurs nuclaires franais ont une boule de cristal qui fonctionne vachement bien, ou bien tu dis n'importe quoi. 




> En parallle, le secteur de l'olien en France progresse, en particulier l'olien Offshore qui est trs intressant, a terme on pourrais arriver  du 50% nuclaire 50% nergie renouvelable, c'est possible.
> Des solutions utilisant la force marine sont aussi a l'tude.


Oui, et c'est le moment. Reste, comme dj mentionn auparavant, le problme du stockage des nergies naturelles, QUI NE PEUT PAS ETRE LE LITHIUM, comme je l'ai crit mais comme tu ne l'as pas lu.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Tu fais partie des pnibles, toi. Oui, puisqu'on ne sait pas trop quoi en faire et qu'en attendant des filires au sels fondus capables de les utiliser, on pense les enfouir. Mais c'est une mauvaise solution, comme lorsque tu ne veux pas rsoudre un problme ou que tu mens  ta mre en rentrant chez toi. Car une fois enfouis, je vois mal comment nous pourrons les ressortir pour les traiter vraiment.
> 
> 
> Oui, les filires aux sels fondus semblent capables de manger les dchets nuclaires, petit  petit. Mais nous avons vu que cette filire n'intresse pas les entreprises occidentales. Quant au "raisonnablement imaginer des filires", donne plutt des exemples du rsultat de tes cogitations, car je crois que a pourrait intresser deux ou trois personnes...
> 
> 
> SuperPhnix est une plante industrielle, la dmonstration qu'une volont politique ne suffit pas lorsque la technologie ne suit pas. Pour le reste, tu es quand mme inform que tout racteur  eau pressurise utilise de l'eau pressurise, en franais simple, sous pression ? Ce qui permet d'avoir un circuit d'eau liquide  300C pour refroidir le racteur, et transporter la chaleur de fission vers les zones o elle est exploite. Tu es sans doute aussi inform des criques et fissures releves lors du contrle de rception dans le couvercle de Flamanville ? Tu dois aussi savoir qu'aucun racteur EPR n'est mme sur le point de dmarrer, que tous ces chantiers ont pris plus que du retard car un retard de six mois, a se comprend, mais des dcennies, ce n'est plus le mme projet ? Et tu viens tout plan-plan nous vanter une magnifique technologie qui va sauver le monde en commenant par la France et nous viter un Fukushima ? En passant, as-tu dj regard o se trouve le site de Flamanville ? As-tu compar cette situation avec celle de Fukushima ? Ou est-ce trop difficile ? Ah, mais c'est vrai, il n'y a pas de tsunami dans la Manche. Pourtant toute la pninsules bretonne et le nord Vende sont des zones classes sismiques...
> Pour finir, tu te souviens peut-tre que le chantier de Flamanville a commenc en 2007, soit 4 ans avant l'accident de Fukushima. Alors, quand tu dis qu'on construit les EPR en tirant les leons de Fukushima, ou bien les ingnieurs nuclaires franais ont une boule de cristal qui fonctionne vachement bien, ou bien tu dis n'importe quoi. 
> 
> ...


je vous invite a voir ce documentaire ARTE assez intressant que j'ai regard hier :
https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/050775...-du-nucleaire/


Quoi que vous disiez le nuclaire volue, le thorium est peut tre la futur volution majeure de ce secteur qui se dveloppe en chine mme si vous sembler refuser de l'admettre.
Pour moi le postulat est simple : actuellement on ne peut pas se passer du nuclaire, les enjeux atmosphrique et go-stratgique sont plus important que les questions de l'avenir des dchets. Luranium on sait ou le prendre au mali (raison de notre guerre contre daesh), le ptrole ou le gaz se sont des pays qu'on ne matrise pas et dont on en dispose d'aucune forme de pression possible (Russie, Norvge,...)
Les USA l'ont bien compris et ont dvelopp le gaz de schistes.

Les petits pays/iles peuvent se permettre de vivre avec juste 2-3 oliennes c'est trs facile, mais des puissances comme la France non c'est juste impossible c'est plus compliquer. Rien que lle de Taiwan avec toute ces usines ne le peut pas et a besoin de 4 centrales nuclaire.
On ne peut pas comparer des bled paumer comme l'ile de pque et les pays/rgions moteurs de la plante. Il n'est pas ne le jour ou la bassin de Ruhr sera 100% en nergie renouvelable




> Pour finir, tu te souviens peut-tre que le chantier de Flamanville a commenc en 2007, soit 4 ans avant l'accident de Fukushima. Alors, quand tu dis qu'on construit les EPR en tirant les leons de Fukushima, ou bien les ingnieurs nuclaires franais ont une boule de cristal qui fonctionne vachement bien, ou bien tu dis n'importe quoi.


Relis moi bien au lieu d'inventer, je parle de racteur 3ieme gnration *+*, qui datent eux de 2012-2013 !
le plus signifiant une amlioration de la 3ieme gnration prenant en compte les problmes de fukushima, car encore une cette une industrie volutive dans le temps qui se bonifie a chaque nouvelle gnration.

On ne peut pas comparer les centrales lectrique construite pendant la guerre froide en URSS et au USA (qui sont de la merde) et les centrales d'aujourd'hui et les anciennes qu'on fait voluer pour rpondre au normes trs strictes en France.

Quand a la question du dmantlement de ces centrales c'est la aussi c'est un nouveau challenge dont la France pourrais tre un leader dans le monde. Actuellement nous commenons a peine  dmanteler les centrales actuel, on rencontre des difficults mais on rcolte de l'exprience. Les prochains dmantlements serons bien videment moins coteuses, actuellement EDF fait de l'exprimentation sur des petites centrales pour tre prt le jour ou faudra dmanteler des plus grosses centrales avec un budget mieux matris.




> tu te souviens peut-tre que le chantier de Flamanville a commenc en 2007,


Flamanville c'est un concept, une exprimentation. Les nouveaux racteurs qu'EDF (acteur reconnue dans le monde) exporte actuellement dans le monde entier (UK par exemple) sont des projets  bien plus matris.

Quand aux pays comme La Norvge y'a pas plus hypocrite, dernire leurs image d'colo avec leurs voitures hybride et leurs panneaux solaire se sont surtout de gros vendeurs de ptrole, si on compte le ptrole qu'ils vendent en pollution la Norvge et tous de suite moins verte elle mme trs trs noir.

----------


## Grogro

> Aucune nergie primaire ne se substitue  une autre, elles ne font que s'empiler les unes sur les autres.


Regardez la forte dcroissance aux alentours de 1932. L'effet de la grande dpression sur la consommation mondiale d'nergie est spectaculaire. La grande rcession (2018 - to be continued)  ct, c'est peanuts.

Edit : le premier choc ptrolier a galement eu un impact bien plus fort que la crise financire sur la consommation d'nergie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La grande rcession (2018 - to be continued)  ct, c'est peanuts.


Peut tre que sur la consommation d'nergie a n'a pas eu un immense impact, mais sur d'autres courbes si.
Vous regardez la mauvaise courbe.

Il faut regarder les dettes, c'est a qui est utilis pour faire de la croissance superficielle (une croissance de 0% environ).
Un jour a ce paiera, l'usage abusive de la planche  billet  toujours des consquences trs grave.
Plus a mettra de temps  craquer, plus a craquera fort.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Aucune nergie primaire ne se substitue  une autre, elles ne font que s'empiler les unes sur les autres.


Le nuclaire devait remplacer toutes les autres sources d'nergies primaires, du moins pour la production lectrique... force est de constater que l'on construit des racteurs pour remplacer les anciens mais que sa part diminue dans le monde. L'nergie ayant le vent en poupe est le charbon: fiable, non explosive, avec 200 ou 300 ans de rserve, modulable pour compenser les pics et chutes de production soudain de l'olien. Mme si c'est une nergie locale.




> Passer au charbon et dlaisser le nuclaire c'est impossible pour la France, a nous coterait beaucoup beaucoup trop cher. Les allemands font une norme connerie, ils vont la payer lourdement. En passant du nuclaire aux fossiles ils attachent eux-mmes la laisse que la Russie tient pour plusieurs dcennies. D'un point de vue macro, ils ont dj un problme de dmographie pratiquement insoluble, ils rajoutent  a un problme d'approvisionnement en nergie, belle gestion ! C'est pas leur balance commerciale qui va payer pour leurs lgions d'inactifs trop gs pour bosser ni pour faire tourner leurs industries et chauffer l'hiver.


Pas du tout, cela nous coterait certainement moins cher que de mettre en route des EPR partout: 2Md pour 900MW d'EDF contre 8Md pour 1.6GW de la solution EPR d'Areva.
En tout cas, cela cote beaucoup moins cher qu'un accident contaminant toute une rgion.

La Russie ne vend pas de charbon aux allemands, juste du gaz pour la consommation domestique et le parc thermique (faible). Le charbon vient surtout de Pologne, tandis que le gaz russe est peu cher. Et ils ne vont pas jeter leur gazoduc Nord Stream  6 milliards pour faire plaisir  quelques branquinols du genre de Joe Biden.
Non, c'est toi esclave franais du grand capital allemand qui va payer leurs retraites. D'ailleurs tu as dj pay 300 milliards.




> Regardez la forte dcroissance aux alentours de 1932. L'effet de la grande dpression sur la consommation mondiale d'nergie est spectaculaire. La grande rcession (2018 - to be continued)  ct, c'est peanuts


On verra pour la prochaine rcession qui va nous arriver dessus.
Notons que la dcennie la plus chaude accompagne d'une trs grave scheresse eu lieu aux tats-unis en pleine rcession, donc le CO industrielle devait se faire assez rare ... des propos qui frlent le ngationnisme.




> Pour moi le postulat est simple : actuellement on ne peut pas se passer du nuclaire, les enjeux atmosphrique et go-stratgique sont plus important que les questions de l'avenir des dchets. Luranium on sait ou le prendre au mali (raison de notre guerre contre daesh), le ptrole ou le gaz se sont des pays qu'on ne matrise pas et dont on en dispose d'aucune forme de pression possible (Russie, Norvge,...)
> Les USA l'ont bien compris et ont dvelopp le gaz de schiste.


Mais on peut trs bien se passer du nuclaire pour son approvisionnement nergtique, de nombreux pays europens le font ou projette de la faire. Et cela n'a rien  voir avec les question de scurit puisque Isral par exemple a la bombe mais pas de centrale REP.
Pour ta gouverne, il n'y a pas de mines d'uranium au Mali, juste au Niger  cot. On est intervenu dj parce qu'on avait des accords de dfense avec le Mali qui avait compltement perdu la matrise de la situation. Ceci dit, si en plus cela scurise les mines et empche l'intervention d'un tiers qu'on ne nommera pas, c'est trs bien.
Les USA ont dvelopp le gaz de schistes juste parce que c'est rentable avec un ptrole  100$ le baril, mais ce sont des entrepreneurs privs ... qui ont presque tous fait faillite aujourd'hui avant d'tre rachet par le _Big Oil_.

----------


## TJ1985

> Quoi que vous disiez le nuclaire volue, le thorium est peut tre la futur volution majeure de ce secteur qui se dveloppe en chine mme si vous sembler refuser de l'admettre.


Bon, je vais essayer de faire un grand rsum tout simple juste pour toi :
L'EPR est un racteur  eau pressurise. Donc si l'enceinte de confinement lche, l'eau (le refroidisseur) s'vapore, la raction de fission se poursuit, les matriaux fondent et il n'est plus possible d'assurer la rgulation du racteur.En conclusion, l'EPR est structurellement, fondamentalement, conceptuellement, de haut en bas et de long en large une merde aussi dangereuse que tous les autres racteurs  eau pressurise, ou de manire plus gnrale que tous les racteurs dont la raction ne sinterrompt pas automatiquement et spontanment en cas de rupture d'tanchit.SuperPhnix utilisait du sodium fondu comme refroidisseur. Double danger : En cas de fissure le sodium  haute temprature pouvait s'couler et prendre feu au contact de la moindre trace d'humidit. Si tu n'as jamais vu un feu de sodium, tu devrais essayer, c'est intressant, surtout la soude caustique concentre qu'il projette. N'tant plus refroidi, le coeur s'emballe et condut  l'accident. Encore une merde, donc.La fusion nuclaire engloutit des milliards, sans qu'on soit bien sr de si on arrivera un jour  rentabiliser un Tokamak. Pour ce que j'en sais, aujourd'hui il faut pratiquement une centrale conventionnelle pour dmarrer le Tokamak et l'amener  l'quilibre... Par ailleurs la fusion entraine l'mission de rayonnements radioactifs hautement nergtiques qui rendront l'ensemble de la machine radioactive aprs quelques temps d'utilisation... Point positif si a marche, il suffit d'ouvrir l'enceinte pour que la raction s'arrte immdiatement.Reste la filire aux sels fondus, dont la description est trs intressante.L'occident ne semble pas intress, c'est idiot.La Chine ouiIl devient impratif de disposer d'une filire intelligente, ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir digrer petit  petit la montagne de dchets provenant des autres centralesRaison pour laquelle je soutiens la mise en place de filires  sels fondus, en commenant par la recration des technologies qu'on est en train de perdre par intrt militaire et conomique.Ce serait quand mme ballot de devoir acheter nos centrales en Chine pour brles la montagne que nous avons accumule aujourd'hui, je trouve.Accessoirement aucune centrale  combustible fossile ne rsoudra jamais nos problmes d'effet de serre puisqu'elle re-largue en masse du CO2 auparavant pig dans le sol sous la forme de charbon, ptrole ou gaz.
J'ai essay de faire des phrases courtes, donne-toi la peine de les lire l'une aprs l'autre, mot par mot, jusqu'au bout, tu veux ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Bon, je vais essayer de faire un grand rsum tout simple juste pour toi :
> L'EPR est un racteur  eau pressurise. Donc si l'enceinte de confinement lche, l'eau (le refroidisseur) s'vapore, la raction de fission se poursuit, les matriaux fondent et il n'est plus possible d'assurer la rgulation du racteur.En conclusion, l'EPR est structurellement, fondamentalement, conceptuellement, de haut en bas et de long en large une merde aussi dangereuse que tous les autres racteurs  eau pressurise, ou de manire plus gnrale que tous les racteurs dont la raction ne sinterrompt pas automatiquement et spontanment en cas de rupture d'tanchit.SuperPhnix utilisait du sodium fondu comme refroidisseur. Double danger : En cas de fissure le sodium  haute temprature pouvait s'couler et prendre feu au contact de la moindre trace d'humidit. Si tu n'as jamais vu un feu de sodium, tu devrais essayer, c'est intressant, surtout la soude caustique concentre qu'il projette. N'tant plus refroidi, le coeur s'emballe et condut  l'accident. Encore une merde, donc.La fusion nuclaire engloutit des milliards, sans qu'on soit bien sr de si on arrivera un jour  rentabiliser un Tokamak. Pour ce que j'en sais, aujourd'hui il faut pratiquement une centrale conventionnelle pour dmarrer le Tokamak et l'amener  l'quilibre... Par ailleurs la fusion entraine l'mission de rayonnements radioactifs hautement nergtiques qui rendront l'ensemble de la machine radioactive aprs quelques temps d'utilisation... Point positif si a marche, il suffit d'ouvrir l'enceinte pour que la raction s'arrte immdiatement.Reste la filire aux sels fondus, dont la description est trs intressante.L'occident ne semble pas intress, c'est idiot.La Chine ouiIl devient impratif de disposer d'une filire intelligente, ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir digrer petit  petit la montagne de dchets provenant des autres centralesRaison pour laquelle je soutiens la mise en place de filires  sels fondus, en commenant par la recration des technologies qu'on est en train de perdre par intrt militaire et conomique.Ce serait quand mme ballot de devoir acheter nos centrales en Chine pour brles la montagne que nous avons accumule aujourd'hui, je trouve.Accessoirement aucune centrale  combustible fossile ne rsoudra jamais nos problmes d'effet de serre puisqu'elle re-largue en masse du CO2 auparavant pig dans le sol sous la forme de charbon, ptrole ou gaz.
> J'ai essay de faire des phrases courtes, donne-toi la peine de les lire l'une aprs l'autre, mot par mot, jusqu'au bout, tu veux ?


je te lis attentivement depuis le dbut...
sauf que depuis le dbut du dnigre cette filire, et puis finalement sur ce dernier message j'ai enfin russie a te faire rflchir et a penser que le nuclaire c'est pas si mal, qu'il y'a des projets/innovations intressante comme en Chine.

je ne suis juste pas d'accord avec ceci :



> [*]L'EPR est un racteur  eau pressurise. Donc si l'enceinte de confinement lche, l'eau (le refroidisseur) s'vapore, la raction de fission se poursuit, les matriaux fondent et il n'est plus possible d'assurer la rgulation du racteur.


Oui le risque 0 n'existe jamais, ceci est un risque calcul, mais par quel intervention divinatoire l'eau svaporerait ! Le CEA a mis en place un process tres stricte, si l'eau pouvais s'vaporer jamais edf n'aurait pu avoir la bndiction du CEA. Les modlisation informatique ont prouv que mme si un avion se crashait sur un racteur la coque protectrice n'aurait aucun gratignure.
Et tu oublie aussi de parler des dispositifs de secours. comme les pompes de secours.

----------


## TJ1985

> je te lis attentivement depuis le dbut...
> sauf que depuis le dbut du dnigre cette filire en la traitant de tous les nom, et puis finalement sur ce dernier message j'ai enfin russie a te faire rflchir et a penser que le nuclaire c'est pas si mal, qu'il y'a des projets/innovations intressante comme en Chine.
> 
> Je suis donc assez satisfait de t'avoir convaincue par mes arguments.


T'es vraiment un grand malade.

----------


## RyzenOC

> T'es vraiment un grand malade.


non, je suis simplement raliste.
Le soir en rentrant tu taff j'aime jouer sur mon pc de 900watt. je sais pertinemment que c'est pas avec uniquement des panneaux solaires/oliennes que je pourrais atteindre cette objectif.

et demain quand j'aurais une voiture lectrique, la situation sera encore pire qu'aujourd'hui.

----------


## TJ1985

> non, je suis simplement raliste.
> Le soir en rentrant tu taff j'aime jouer sur mon pc de 900watt. je sais pertinemment que c'est pas avec uniquement des panneaux solaires/oliennes que je pourrais atteindre cette objectif.
> 
> et demain quand j'aurais une voiture lectrique, la situation sera encore pire qu'aujourd'hui.


Mais mon pauvre gars, t'as absolument rien compris ! Tout ce que tu rabches est vident pour n'importe qui, c'est a qui me sidre, en plus de ton orthographe et de ta syntaxe. Tu piges rien, ou tout de travers de ce qu'on te dit, tu ressors des trucs que tu piques par-ci, par-l, tu n'as aucune ide de rien sur les bases qui te font vivre, et tu viens te vanter de te dfoncer sur ton PC de 900 W... ce qui explique sans doute cela.
Forme-toi, prends des cours de Franais pour commencer, puis de logique, voire de rhtorique, et reviens nous donner des leons quand tu auras deux ou trois notions sur les sujets que tu prtends traiter.
Bon, pour moi, a suffit, j'ai assez perdu de temps avec toi, Ciao.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Mais mon pauvre gars, t'as absolument rien compris ! Tout ce que tu rabches est vident pour n'importe qui, c'est a qui me sidre, en plus de ton orthographe et de ta syntaxe. Tu piges rien, ou tout de travers de ce qu'on te dit, tu ressors des trucs que tu piques par-ci, par-l, tu n'as aucune ide de rien sur les bases qui te font vivre, et tu viens te vanter de te dfoncer sur ton PC de 900 W... ce qui explique sans doute cela.
> Forme-toi, prends des cours de Franais pour commencer, puis de logique, voire de rhtorique, et reviens nous donner des leons quand tu auras deux ou trois notions sur les sujets que tu prtends traiter.
> Bon, pour moi, a suffit, j'ai assez perdu de temps avec toi, Ciao.



c'est ton seul argument ? wow !
pour comprendre de travers toi t'es bien plac, quand je parle de la chine et que tu me parle de l'occident  ::aie:: 



> es futurs centrale nuclaire que la chine est en train de construire fonctionnerons avec des combustibles avancs (de l'uranium de retraitement, et plus tard, du thorium). Cela rglerais en partie le "probleme" des dchets.





> C'est en grande partie faux. Actuellement en Occident l'nergie nuclaire et les compagnies qui l'exploitent n'utilisent qu'une seule approche, les racteurs  eau pressurise, qui ont pas mal de dfaut mais sont bien connus.


et puis bon a part m'insulter par manque dargument tes message sont assez pauvre, moi je t'ai donn des sources, des liens appuyant mes postulats.
et toi en retours :

http://www.linternaute.com/humour/be...aison/11.shtml



> T'es vraiment un grand malade.





> Forme-toi, prends des cours de Franais pour commencer, puis de logique, voire de rhtorique,



mais voici ta plus belle phrase, la plus drle de toute :



> Tout ce que tu rabches est vident pour n'importe qui, c'est a qui me sidre,


si c'est vident alors pourquoi tu est contre ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 


je conclue par ceci :



> Accessoirement aucune centrale  combustible fossile ne rsoudra jamais nos problmes d'effet de serre puisqu'elle re-largue en masse du CO2 auparavant pig dans le sol sous la forme de charbon, ptrole ou gaz.





> Tout ce que tu rabches est vident pour n'importe qui, c'est a qui me sidre,

----------


## RyzenOC

je partage quelques videos intressante, cela nous change de la propagande habituel style greenpeace. Et en plus la musique est bien  ::mrgreen:: 



honntement, l'une des plus belle pub de 2004  ::salive::   l'poque on avait des trucs intressant  la tl et y'avais un tabou comme aujourd'hui. Une pub pareil en 2018 c'est ces terroristes greenpeace+Sea Shepherd qui lance une bombe de peinture rouge sur flamanville  ::ptdr:: 



Cest une publicit formidable qui change des choses banales que lon a lhabitude de voir  la tlvision. Areva est un des seuls groupes Franais encore potable actuellement.


Cette dernire vido, le nuclaire est une nergie renouvelable comme une autre et correspond au sens de lhistoire.




je pense que c'est bin ces videos qui apporte un point de vue diffrent de ce que l'on peut trouver en gnrale sur internet.

----------


## Jipt

> je partage quelques videos intressante*s*, cela nous change de la propagande habituel*le* style greenpeace.


T'as raison, l c'est de la propagande de l'exploitant/du constructeur/etc., sr qu'ils ne vont pas dire que leur truc c'est de la daube et la fin de l'humanit  plus ou moins long terme, selon les accidents et autres embrouilles imprvisibles.

Au moins les gens de Greenpeace en ont des grosses dans le pantalon, pour oser faire ce qu'ils font et qui ne leur apporte rien,  part oser se regarder sans honte le matin devant la glace.
T'es toujours aussi navrant...

----------


## Zirak

> T'as raison, l c'est de la propagande de l'exploitant/du constructeur/etc., sr qu'ils ne vont pas dire que leur truc c'est de la daube et la fin de l'humanit  plus ou moins long terme, selon les accidents et autres embrouilles imprvisibles.


Oui quand tu regardes les pub Monsanto ou Bayer, c'est pareil, t'as l'impression que ce qu'ils font c'est super, ils te parlent pas de toute la merde qu'ils foutent  travers le monde. ^^


Mais j'avoue que voir un intervenant reprochant  son interlocuteur de ne pas avoir d'arguments, essayer de clore le dbat avec les pubs du constructeur, a n'a pas de prix.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et en plus la musique est bien


Ouais c'est Funky Town de Lipps Inc !

Aujourd'hui le nuclaire reste le meilleur moyen de produire de l'nergie.
L'olien et le solaire ne sont pas encore assez au point (surtout l'olien...).

Le nuclaire est propre (selon la dfinition utilise), il ne produit que de la vapeur d'eau et des dchets nuclaire.
Comme aujourd'hui nous sommes dans la mode de l'anti CO2 c'est trs bien.

Cela dit les gouvernements ont une forte volont de diminu le nuclaire et c'est exactement ce qui va ce passer en France, les projets sont lancs.
normment d'argent est investi dans l'nergie renouvelable.

a va tre difficile parce que la consommation dlectricit va exploser (l'essence sera interdit en 2040 je crois) et en parallle on veut diminuer le nuclaire.
C'est un peu l'urgence pour russir  produire et stocker suffisamment d'nergie renouvelable.
Ce qui est pratique avec le nuclaire c'est que tu as le contrle total, tu peux produire de nuit quand il n'y a pas de vent.

----------


## BenoitM

> L'olien et le solaire ne sont pas encore assez au point (surtout l'olien...).


En quoi l'olien n'est pas au point?

----------


## Jipt

Ah, tu vas pas t'y mettre toi aussi !



> Aujourd'hui le nuclaire reste le meilleur moyen de produire de l'nergie.


 trs trs trs court terme, et en masquant le fait que tout l'environnement est salop ensuite.

Non mais vous avez vu ces prtentieux imbciles qui veulent enfouir  Bure pendant des centaines de milliers d'annes ?
Mais on va o, l ?
On dirait que ces abrutis ont compltement oubli la drive des plaques continentales et tout ce qui s'ensuit en termes de bouleversements du "dessous", qu'on ne peut pas apprhender facilement, videmment.

C'est un pari de fous sur un avenir suppos stable, alors que l'histoire et la gographie nous enseignent qu'il est improbable et fluctuant.

Ceci tant dit, j'ai bien conscience qu'on est accul face  ce problme qui nous a t lgu par la gnration prcdente.
Faut-il vraiment que nous soyons aussi stupides qu'elle ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ah, tu vas pas t'y mettre toi aussi !


Non il a le droit de donner opinion, mme si elle n'est pas en accord avec la tienne.




> Ah, tu vas pas t'y mettre toi aussi !
> 
>  trs trs trs court terme, et en masquant le fait que tout l'environnement est salop ensuite.
> 
> Non mais vous avez vu ces prtentieux imbciles qui veulent enfouir  Bure pendant des centaines de milliers d'annes ?
> Mais on va o, l ?
> On dirait que ces abrutis ont compltement oubli la drive des plaques continentales et tout ce qui s'ensuit en termes de bouleversements du "dessous", qu'on ne peut pas apprhender facilement, videmment.
> 
> C'est un pari de fous sur un avenir suppos stable, alors que l'histoire et la gographie nous enseignent qu'il est improbable et fluctuant.
> ...


Ok, je rsume : tre pour le nuclaire c'est tre stupide ? ben voyons... heureusement que ceux qui nous gouvernent ne pense pas comme toi sinon on serait grave dans la merde.

Le nuclaire est, et restera une industrie davenir. Cest sa capacit  fournir une lectricit puissante, scurise, bas carbone et comptitive qui lui donne sa place au cur des nergies de demain. Une nergie ncessaire pour rpondre aux enjeux mondiaux : multiplier par deux la production dlectricit tout en divisant par deux la production de gaz  effet de serre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le nuclaire est *propre* (selon la dfinition utilise), il ne *produit* que de la vapeur d'eau et des *dchets nuclaire*.


Arriver  combiner "propre" avec "production de dchets nuclaires", c'est quand mme balaise.  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> En quoi l'olien n'est pas au point?


L'olien a produit que dalle, a consomme de lectricit pour tre dmarr, la maintenance cote super chre, faudra payer chre pour les dmonter quand elles seront foutu.
Maintenant on installe des oliennes dans l'eau, c'est bien parce qu'il y a du vent, mais c'est hors de prix  installer et  maintenir.
Avec le solaire ya moyen de faire quelque chose.

En plus certaines personnes ne supportent pas les oliennes :
Les oliennes font-elles chuter la production des vaches laitires ?
Ces oliennes qui troublent le lait des vaches
Bon l je parle de vache sinon vous allez dire que je suis complotiste...
Mais en gros :
_Les oliennes mettent principalement des ondes entre 2 et 4kHz que l'on associe au  swish-swish  des pales (Persson Waye et al., 1998 cit par Pedersen et. Waye, 2004)_
Et apparemment a peut poser des problmes...




> Ah, tu vas pas t'y mettre toi aussi !


Depuis le dbut je supporte le nuclaire, aujourd'hui on ne fait pas mieux. (mais peut tre qu'un jour on fera mieux, une entreprise d'Elon Musk bosse sur des batteries, par exemple)
Ouais les dchets nuclaires et les risques d'accident peuvent prsenter un problme...

Il y a beaucoup d'argent dans l'nergie renouvelable, peut tre que a finira pas tre payant.
Sauf qu'aujourd'hui produire et recycler des panneaux solaire a pollue beaucoup...
Et on ne parle mme pas des batteries...




> Ceci tant dit, j'ai bien conscience qu'on est accul face  ce problme qui nous a t lgu par la gnration prcdente.
> Faut-il vraiment que nous soyons aussi stupides qu'elle ?


Personnellement je trouve que les gens d'aujourd'hui sont plus stupides que les gens d'il y a 60 ans.
De toute faon l'avis des gens ne compte pas... (Il n'y a pas de rfrendum "Voulez vous + ou - de nuclaire ?")
Mais heureusement pour eux, les gouvernements europen (la Suisse par exemple) veut diminuer le nuclaire.

Nicolas Hulot a programm la fermeture de plusieurs centrales nuclaire.
Donc les anti nuclaire devraient tre super content.
Le systme va dans leur sens !

En plus la France est super forte en centrale nuclaire, vous pourriez tre fier un petit peu.
On a pas eu de Tchernobyl ou de Fukushima nous. (d'ailleurs heureusement sinon la Suisse et l'Allemagne auraient t trs fch...)

La Suisse veut qu'on dmonte les vieilles centrales trop prs de chez elle...




> Arriver  combiner "propre" avec "production de dchets nuclaires", c'est quand mme balaise.


La pollution qui compte aujourd'hui c'est le CO2, c'est trs trs con mais c'est comme a. (c'est bon pour les plantes)
D'ailleurs la base de ce topic, c'est un article qui dit "Si on regarde le CO2 le nuclaire en produit beaucoup moins que le solaire ou l'olien".
Si pollution = CO2 alors le nuclaire ne pollue pas.

Dans la socit d'aujourd'hui le CO2 est plus grave que les dchets nuclaire.
Peut tre que l'industrie nuclaire promeut l'anti CO2, en tout cas a marche.
Tout le monde dit "Oh mon dieu le CO2 produit par l'homme, va anantir toute forme de vie sur la plante, c'est trop tard nous sommes tous condamn".

----------


## Jipt

> Le nuclaire est, et restera une industrie davenir.


Le mec il me cite de haut en bas mais il ne rpond pas aux points que je soulve : a c'est du dbat !

Bref, t'as oubli un mot, dans la phrase que je cite :
Le nuclaire est, et restera une industrie davenir *pourri*.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Arriver  combiner "propre" avec "production de dchets nuclaires", c'est quand mme balaise.


Ruy est le fils cach de Chuck Norris et Anne Lauvergeon




> Le nuclaire est, et restera une industrie davenir. Cest sa capacit  fournir une lectricit puissante, scurise, bas carbone et comptitive qui lui donne sa place au cur des nergies de demain. Une nergie ncessaire pour rpondre aux enjeux mondiaux : multiplier par deux la production dlectricit tout en divisant par deux la production de gaz  effet de serre.


Mais le CO n'a qu'une proportion ridicule dans l'atmosphre, 0.04%. Quand au mthane n'en parlons mme pas. Le premier gaz  effet de serre c'est la vapeur d'eau, de 1  5%, et son taux ne dpend pas des activits humaines.

D'autant que vouloir diviser par deux ce que tu appelles les gaz  effet de serre, donc du gaz carbonique, va rduire d'autant les rcoltes puisque celui les dope (mme pour les pommes de terre).

----------


## halaster08

> Le nuclaire est, et restera une industrie davenir. Cest sa capacit  fournir une lectricit puissante, *scurise*


C'est vrai que c'est super scuris le nuclaire, il n'y a jamais eu aucun problme.
Et mme chez nous tout n'est pas rose, un article que j'ai vu ce matin:https://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-se...le-2156101.php
Et il y a un bouquin trs a charge qui va sortir / est sorti dont ont t publi des extraits rcemment sur la scurit du nuclaire.
Bref moi le cot scuris j'ai du mal a y croire.




> Ok, je rsume : tre pour le nuclaire c'est tre stupide ?


Ne pas voir que les dchets nuclaires posent un rel problme oui c'est stupide.
Le nuclaire a des qualits mais aussi de gros dfaut, ne miser que sur a oui c'est stupide.




> Arriver  combiner "propre" avec "production de dchets nuclaires", c'est quand mme balaise.


C'est du Ryu, a me choque mme plus

----------


## RyzenOC

> Le mec il me cite de haut en bas mais il ne rpond pas aux points que je soulve : a c'est du dbat !
> 
> Bref, t'as oubli un mot, dans la phrase que je cite :
> Le nuclaire est, et restera une industrie davenir *pourri*.


Tu n'a rien soulv du tous, tui fait que insulter ce que tu ne comprend pas :



> Non mais vous avez vu ces prtentieux *imbciles* qui veulent enfouir  Bure pendant des centaines de milliers d'annes ?
> Mais on va o, l ?
> On dirait que *ces abrutis* ont compltement oubli la drive des plaques continentales et tout ce qui s'ensuit en termes de bouleversements du "dessous", qu'on ne peut pas apprhender facilement, videmment.
> 
> C'est un pari de fous sur un avenir suppos stable, alors que l'histoire et la gographie nous enseignent qu'il est improbable et fluctuant.


Tu veut que je rponde quoi franchement ? 




> Le nuclaire est, et restera une industrie davenir *pourri*.


Tu dforme mes propos en rajoutant des mots... bien bien...
On vas etre bien vert le jour ou faudra dmonter ces abominations d'oliennes, EDF a dj estim le cout de dmantlement des centrales nuclaires (qui vas diminu avec le temps car gain d'exprience) par contre les oliennes...  ::aie:: 

Je me base sur des tudes officiel fait par des professionnel, par sur des inconnus.
Ici on parle d'expertise nuclaire https://www.edf.fr/groupe-edf/produc...construction-0




> EDF a fait le choix dune stratgie de dconstruction immdiate, cest--dire de raliser lensemble des oprations sans priode dattente. Lobjectif est double :
> 
>     ne pas laisser aux gnrations futures la charge de la dconstruction
>     bnficier de lexpertise et des comptences des salaris actuels qui ont particip  lexploitation des centrales aujourdhui  larrt





> Le groupe EDF *assume seul la responsabilit financire du dmantlement des centrales.* Ce cot est pris en compte ds leur mise en fonctionnement et intgr au prix du kWh. Il est rvalu tous les 3 ans selon lvolution des hypothses techniques et financires, conformment  la loi.





> Le nuclaire est, et restera une industrie davenir *pourri*.


Non




> *ne pas laisser aux gnrations futures la charge de la dconstruction*





> 99,9 % de la radioactivit des sites dconstruits est vacue aprs le retrait du combustible nuclaire et la vidange des circuits, en phase 1


Un avenir "pourri"  0.1% alors...

----------


## Jipt

> 99,9 % de la radioactivit des sites dconstruits* est vacue* aprs le retrait du combustible nuclaire et la vidange des circuits, en phase 1


vacue o ? Sous ton lit ? Non ? Sous le lit de quelqu'un d'autre, alors, car si tu regardes bien, il n'y a pas de trappe "vide-ordure" sur cette plante...

Bon, c'est sr qu'en ne consultant, comme source d'information fiable, que les pubs des constructeurs, le dbat ne va pas tre brillant.
J'ai failli crire "radieux", mais a fait trop penser  "irradi",  ::ptdr:: 

Bref, dans les annes '60 on disait "la pub nous prend pour des c0ns, la pub rend c0n",  deux gnrations plus tard rien de nouveau sous le soleil, on dirait...

----------


## Zirak

Non mais le plus drle :




> Le groupe *EDF assume seul la responsabilit financire* du dmantlement des centrales. *Ce cot est* pris en compte ds leur mise en fonctionnement et *intgr au prix du kWh*. Il est rvalu tous les 3 ans selon lvolution des hypothses techniques et financires, conformment  la loi.


EDF assume seul le cot, *avec nos sous*.  ::aie:: 


Sachant que le cot du dmantlement est revu tous les 3 ans, cela veut dire que de toutes faons,  un moment t, on ne peut pas dire si c'est moins cher ou pas que le reste, puisqu'on ne connait toujours pas le cot final. 

Moi tout ce que je vois, c'est que tous les 3 ans, on revoit le tarif, si c'est  la hausse, bah c'est impact sur notre facture, "en prvision de", car les centrales ne sont pas encore en train d'tre dmontes, et si c'est  la baisse, bah c'est que du bonus pour EDF qui ne baisse pas le prix de kWh pour autant.

Bref, on paie tous les jours, pour un truc dont on ne sait toujours pas combien cela va coter, et qu'on n'est pas capable de nettoyer comme il faut (car oui, comme le souligne Jipt, mme si le lieu de la centrale est plus ou moins "clean" aprs dmantlement, il reste toujours les dchets toxiques qui ne sont que dplacs ailleurs, on ne fait que dplacer le problme pas le rsoudre.



Quand on veut se fier  des tudes, c'est quand mme mieux de se fier  des tudes indpendantes et pas  celle ralise par la socit concerne par le problme hein, c'est un peu la base...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Non mais le plus drle :
> 
> 
> 
> EDF assume seul le cot, *avec nos sous*. 
> 
> 
> Sachant que le cot du dmantlement est revu tous les 3 ans, cela veut dire que de toutes faons,  un moment t, on ne peut pas dire si c'est moins cher ou pas que le reste, puisqu'on ne connait toujours pas le cot final.


1) non c'est pas "nos sous" mais l'argent obtenue par la facture d'lectricit que tu paye, qui est l'une des moins cher en Europe je rappelle
2) oui c'est revu tous les 3ans... tu ne m'apprend rien car le lien que je t'ai donn en parle en toute transparence et en toute honntet.




> Il est rvalu tous les 3 ans selon lvolution des hypothses techniques et financires, conformment  la loi.





> Quand on veut se fier  des tudes, c'est quand mme mieux de se fier  des tudes indpendantes et pas  celle ralise par la socit concerne par le problme hein, c'est un peu la base...


Non, quand on veut se fier  des tudes on se fie a des experts qui conaissent bien le sujet !
Mais si tu veut du plus indpendant, bah regarde le site du CEA qui est un organisme indpendant et qui offre la meilleur scurit au monde !


tous est en totale transparence on ne te cache rien ! On de dvoile mme les travaux de la R&D du CEA qui font le nuclaire de demain, plus propre, plus responsable, moins cher, plus sure.

une petite animation.



> Lorsquune installation nuclaire (racteur nuclaire, laboratoire) est arrte, elle est assainie (limination des substances radioactives) et dmantele (dmontage des lments), selon un rfrentiel de sret, puis dclasse pour servir  de nouveaux usages ou tre dmolie.
> Suivez, tape par tape, le dmantlement dune cellule blinde.


Vous accuser Areva de pas tre de bonne foi ok,
Vous accuser EDF de pas tre de bonne foi ok,
Mais oserez vous accuser le CEA de pas tre de bonne foi ? parce que la je sais plus quoi faire pour vous...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 1) non c'est pas "nos sous" mais l'argent obtenue par la facture d'lectricit que tu paye, qui est l'une des moins cher en Europe je rappelle


Heu ! Comment dire. La facture EDF, c'est NOS sous. 




> 2) oui c'est revu tous les 3ans... tu ne m'apprend rien car le lien que je t'ai donn en parle en toute transparence et en toute honntet.


Ce n'est pas ce qu'il dit. Il dit, quand c'est plus cher, on rpercute, quand c'est moins cher, on fait du bnef. Mais, aucune baisse n'a jamais t rpercute.




> Non, quand on veut se fier  des tudes on se fie a des experts qui conaissent bien le sujet !


Certes, mais pas des experts qui sont partie prenante dans le dossier. Donc, EDF est peut -tre un expert en nergie nuclaire, ce n'est pas un interlocuteur valable pour discuter de la dangerosit, des risques avrs et potentiels de cette nergie. Demander  un poissonnier si son poisson est frais, c'est absurde !




> Mais si tu veut du plus indpendant, bah regarde le site du CEA qui est un organisme indpendant et qui offre la meilleur scurit au monde !
> 
> 
> tous est en totale transparence on ne te cache rien ! On de dvoile mme les travaux de la R&D du CEA qui font le nuclaire de demain, plus propre, plus responsable, moins cher, plus sure.
> 
> une petite animation.
> 
> 
> Vous accuser Areva de pas tre de bonne foi ok,
> ...


Le CEA est partie prenante dans l'laboration d'un monde nuclaire. Je n'ai aucune confiance dans cet organisme. L, encore, demande  ton poissonnier si son poisson est frais. Si tu doutes de la rponse, va voir le pcheur !  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> 1) non c'est pas "nos sous" mais l'argent obtenue par la facture d'lectricit que tu paye, qui est l'une des moins cher en Europe je rappelle


Et la facture est paye avec quoi si c'est pas mes sous ? Et quel rapport qu'elle soit la moins chre d'Europe (ce qui en soit est dj faux puisque des boites prives arrivent  proposer de meilleurs tarifs qu'EDF) ?





> 2) oui c'est revu tous les 3ans... *tu ne m'apprend rien car le lien que je t'ai donn en parle* en toute transparence et en toute honntet.


Bah oui Captain Obvious, puisque la phrase vient de ton message que je citais.  ::roll:: 

C'est juste que tu poste des trucs qui ne prouvent pas grand chose, la preuve, tu viens nous dire qu'on va tre dans la merde quand il faudra dmonter les oliennes car a va coter un max, alors qu'il n'y aura pas ce problme ct nuclaire puisqu'EDF a dj estim les cots de dmantlement. Sauf qu'une estimation qui change tous les 3 ans, a veut juste dire qu'au final, le jour J ils ne savent pas non plus combien cela cotera, donc cela revient exactement au mme qu'avec les oliennes, a va coter une blinde mais on ne sait pas encore combien...

Et puis bon, encore une fois, nous ressortir tout l'argumentaire des plaquettes de vente ou des pubs Areva/Edf, c'est nul et non avenu, ce n'est pas eux qui vont sortir une tude pour dire "Oui on ne sait pas se dbarrasser des dchets nuclaires qu'on cache comme on peut o on peut, oui on ne sait pas combien cela va coter de tout dmanteler mais vous inquitez pas, votre facture le verra passer" et tout le tralala. 

C'est bien connu que les commerciaux d'une boite, sont les plus objectifs pour te parler du produit qu'ils essaient de te fourguer, la transparence et l'honntet... LOL 

Tu ne serais pas indiqu comme rsidant en Suisse, je penserais mme que tu bosse et/ou que tu as des parts chez EDF.  ::mouarf::

----------


## RyzenOC

> C'est juste que tu poste des trucs qui ne prouvent pas grand chose, la preuve, tu viens nous dire qu'on va tre dans la merde quand il faudra dmonter les oliennes car a va coter un max, alors qu'il n'y aura pas ce problme ct nuclaire puisqu'EDF a dj estim les cots de dmantlement. Sauf qu'une estimation qui change tous les 3 ans, a veut juste dire qu'au final, le jour J ils ne savent pas non plus combien cela cotera, donc cela revient exactement au mme qu'avec les oliennes, a va coter une blinde mais on ne sait pas encore combien...
> 
> Et puis bon, encore une fois, nous ressortir tout l'argumentaire des plaquettes de vente ou des pubs Areva/Edf, c'est nul et non avenu, ce n'est pas eux qui vont sortir une tude pour dire "Oui on ne sait pas se dbarrasser des dchets nuclaires qu'on cache comme on peut o on peut, oui on ne sait pas combien cela va coter de tout dmanteler mais vous inquitez pas, votre facture le verra passer" et tout le tralala.


Mes sources sont "nul et non avenu"
Cite moi tes sources qu'on rigole ! depuis le dbut personne a part moi ne montre ces sources.




> Le CEA est partie prenante dans l'laboration d'un monde nuclaire. Je n'ai aucune confiance dans cet organisme. L, encore, demande  ton poissonnier si son poisson est frais. Si tu doutes de la rponse, va voir le pcheur !


Qui n'est pas partie prenante dans ce cas ?

Si j'ai un doute je vais pas voir le poissonnier et encore moins le pcheur qui fait du dlestage, je vais voir des experts, les gardes cote, la seul autorit qui a les comptences pour me renseigner. Ici pareil si tu n'a pas confiance en EDF, tu vas voir ton centre de comptence, dans ce cas CEA, seul autorit faisant foi.

Et oui le CEA et indpendant et objectif c'est la loi.
et la vous aller me sortir vos thorie du complots et blablabla... moi je vous donne du concret du vrai pas des complots qui n'affole que les simplets.

Au moment mme ou j'cris, des vaches broute l'herbe sur de jolies pturages vert ensoleill. a cot de nos centrales nuclaires. Et tous les soirs de brave agriculteurs rcolte un bon lait bio que nous consommons chaque jours sans problme.

https://www.lanouvellerepublique.fr/...-saint-laurent




> La centrale va mettre en place un partenariat avec un verger de Beaugency pour permettre l'installation, au mois d'octobre, d'un rucher avec un apiculteur du coin.


Oser encore me parler d'avenir pourrie ! au contraire le nuclaire favorise les exploitations locale et la bonne nourriture biologique pour nos futurs gnrations.


Et puisque l'on parle de poisson :



> Poissons. La construction de la premire passe  poissons de la centrale remonte  1988, mais certains poissons n'arrivaient pas  la franchir. Alors une deuxime passe a t amnage en 1996. Si le saumon pouvait remonter sans souci, d'autres espces, comme l'alose, n'y parvenaient pas. Le 3 eessai, dans les annes 2000, a t le bon. La hauteur maximum que les poissons ont  franchir, c'est 40 cm. La passe compte quatre seuils et  les poissons peuvent se reposer prs des rochers avant chaque saut , prcise Nathanal Verhaeghe, assistant relations publiques. Du coup, les poissons attirent aussi d'autres animaux : les oiseaux. Aigrettes, hrons et sternes se posent prs de la passe, guettant les proies qui pourraient leur servir de dner.


Dcidment le nuclaire  rponse a toute vos question  ::P:

----------


## BenoitM

> Non mais le plus drle :
> EDF assume seul le cot, *avec nos sous*. 
> 
> 
> Sachant que le cot du dmantlement est revu tous les 3 ans, cela veut dire que de toutes faons,  un moment t, on ne peut pas dire si c'est moins cher ou pas que le reste, puisqu'on ne connait toujours pas le cot final. 
> 
> Moi tout ce que je vois, c'est que tous les 3 ans, on revoit le tarif, si c'est  la hausse, bah c'est impact sur notre facture, "en prvision de", car les centrales ne sont pas encore en train d'tre dmontes, et si c'est  la baisse, bah c'est que du bonus pour EDF qui ne baisse pas le prix de kWh pour autant.


Euh non Zirak, c'est assez normale, si les cots sont revalus tous les 3 ans pour tenir compte de l'inflation, il n'y a pas de problme.

Part contre il y a deux gros problmes :
1) C'est que ces cots semble (a premire vue) fortement sous estim (sous estim du double  20x le pris estim)
2) C'est cots ne considre que le dmantlement des centrales mais pas le cots du stockage des dchets (dont on ne sait toujours pas rellement quoi faire)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mes sources sont "nul*les* et non avenu*es*"
> Cite moi tes sources qu'on rigole ! depuis le dbut personne a part moi ne montre *ces* sources.


Ces sources l ? Ou mes sources, ici





> Qui n'est pas partie prenante dans ce cas ?


Des scientifiques, des enquteurs qui ne sont pas pays par l'tat. tat franais qui promeut le nuclaire depuis les annes 70.





> Dcidment le *lobby* nuclaire  rponse a toute vos question


fixed

----------


## Zirak

> Mes sources sont "nul et non avenu"


Bah oui, excuses-nous, mais dj 2 pubs, j'appelle pas a des sources de quoi que ce soit, une pub est fabrique pour te faire acheter un produit ou un service, pas pour te dire la vrit.

Ensuite, encore une fois, non, la socit qui te fournie un produit ou un service, n'est intrinsquement pas assez objective pour donner des conclusions quant  son propre produit / service, puisque son but c'est d'en couler le plus possible en attirant les clients. 





> Cite moi tes sources qu'on rigole ! depuis le dbut personne a part moi ne montre ces sources.


Mes sources de ? Je n'ai rien affirm du tout, ni pris position, je dis juste qu'une partie de tes sources est plus que discutable.





> Qui n'est pas partie prenante dans ce cas ?


Un organisme qui n'a rien  gagner en fonction du rsultat de l'tude...





> Si j'ai un doute je vais pas voir le poissonnier et encore moins le pcheur qui fait du dlestage, je vais voir des experts, les gardes cote, la seul autorit qui a les comptences pour me renseigner.


Donc pour savoir si ton poisson est frais (et donc consommable), tu ne vas pas voir le pcheur qui l'a pch (pour qu'il t'indique quand il l'a pch) ou quelqu'un qui s'y connait niveau bouffe / sanitaire, mais les gardes-ctes, qui sont un organisme "policier", et qui n'ont pas spcialement lieu d'avoir des connaissances plus pousses que a sur la faune maritime ou en nutrition. Les gardes-ctes, c'est des policiers qui n'ont pas le mal de mer, c'est tout hein, pas des atlantes ou je ne sais quel biologiste capable de te donner l'tat de dcomposition de ton poisson...    

Si c'est comme a que tu choisis tes "experts", effectivement, permets-nous de douter de tes conclusions.


Je ne rebondis pas sur le CEA, n'ayant pas le temps d'aller creuser dessus, je n'ai pas envie de dire de btises et ne peux juger de son objectivit / de son srieux.





> Euh non Zirak, c'est assez normale, si les cots sont revalus tous les 3 ans pour tenir compte de l'inflation, il n'y a pas de problme.


Ce n'est pas que a soit rvalus tous les 3 ans (pour suivre l'inflation ou autre chose) qui me gne, mais qu'on vienne nous dire qu'on sait combien a va coter (alors que non, et le reste de ton message appuie cela), et surtout, que c'est EDF qui va tout prendre en charge tout seul. ^^

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ces sources l ? Ou mes sources, ici



tes sources sont nul est non avenue.
La premire un livre de "Thierry Gadault et Hugues Demeude", c'est qui ces types, jamais entendu parl...
Thierry Gadault est journaliste, rdacteur en chef du site Hexagones. Il a t grand reporter au magazine conomique L'Expansion et a couvert ,de 1998  2000, l'industrie aronautique et de dfense pour le quotidien La Tribune. 
Hugues Demeude Journaliste reporter en presse crite

Wow c'est donc sa tes experts de choc ? si des journalistes sont des experts en nuclaire bah dis donc  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Attends, je vais demander  mon voisin boulanger tiens.

ta 2ieme source je n'arrive pas  la trouv do il sortent leurs propos...

Et puis bon permet moi de remettre en cause l'impartialit de ces "journalistes", ils veulent vendre leurs livres et sont donc par consquent prt  dire n'importe quel btise.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Wow c'est donc sa tes experts de choc ? si des journalistes sont des experts en nuclaire bah dis donc


Des journalistes, qui font une enqute. Qui ne travaillent pas pour EDF ou AREVA, qui ne sont pas membres de Greenpeace ou d'un mouvement anti-nuclaires. Qui sont des personnes, comme moi, et pas mal de monde en France, qui se posent des questions sur ces centrales, leur gestion, la scurit et les risques qu'elles font peser sur nos ttes. Ces journalistes ont eux des moyens et le temps (et c'est leur mtier) de faire ces dmarches, ces enqutes. Et ils publient leurs rsultats.

Moi, je trouve cela plus srieux que des pub d'EDF nous vantant les bienfaits du nuclaire. Dsol. Je sais qu'il y a un Journalstes bashing ambiant, c'est  la mode. Mais je crois qu'il reste des journalistes srieux et engags qui font du vrai bon boulot.




> ta 2ieme source je n'arrive pas  la trouv do il sortent leurs propos...


 ::ptdr::  Il n'y avait qu'une seule source !  ::ptdr::  C'tait juste pour souligner que tu n'crivais pas en franais !  ::mouarf:: 




> Et puis bon permet moi de remettre en cause l'impartialit de ces "journalistes", ils veulent vendre leurs livres et sont donc par consquent prt  dire n'importe quel btise.


Parce qu'EDF ne veut pas nous vendre son lectricit nuclaire, peut-tre ?  ::roll::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Des journalistes, qui font une enqute. Qui ne travaillent pas pour EDF ou AREVA, qui ne sont pas membres de Greenpeace ou d'un mouvement anti-nuclaires. Qui sont des personnes, comme moi, et pas mal de monde en France, qui se posent des questions sur ces centrales, leur gestion, la scurit et les risques qu'elles font peser sur nos ttes. Ces journalistes ont eux des moyens et le temps (et c'est leur mtier) de faire ces dmarches, ces enqutes. Et ils publient leurs rsultats.
> 
> Moi, je trouve cela plus srieux que des pub d'EDF nous vantant les bienfaits du nuclaire. Dsol. Je sais qu'il y a un Journalstes bashing ambiant, c'est  la mode. Mais je crois qu'il reste des journalistes srieux et engags qui font du vrai bon boulot.
> 
> 
>  Il n'y avait qu'une seule source !  C'tait juste pour souligner que tu n'crivais pas en franais ! 
> 
> 
> Parce qu'EDF ne veut pas nous vendre son lectricit nuclaire, peut-tre ?


Pas a nous directement !!!
Dfinition d'une pub :



> Le fait d'exercer une action psychologique sur le public  des fins commerciales, spcialement, de faire connatre un produit et d'inciter  l'acqurir.


Aussi les pubs d'Areva/EDF ne sont pas la pour nous vendre des centrales nuclaires mais pour apporter des rponses aux questions des citoyens, d'ou des videos ducatives avec des schmas et des explications, compress en 60 secondes.

Ce sont les gouvernements/grosses entreprises qui achtent les solutions d'EDF/Areva et eux ont d'autre source d'informations que la pub sur TF1... comme l'expertise du CEA pour la France par exemple  ::zoubi::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Aussi les pubs d'Areva/EDF ne sont pas la pour nous vendre des centrales nuclaires mais pour apporter des rponses aux questions des citoyens, d'ou des videos ducatives avec des schmas et des explications, compress en 60 secondes.


Les pub EDF/Areva ont le mme but que toutes les autres pub. Nous faire avaler des couleuvres ! 
Dans le cas d'EDF, nous faire croire que l'nergie nuclaire est sre, propre, et rentable. Donc, on peut en dduire, que ce n'est pas sre (c'est mme trs risqu), c'est sale (dchets hautement toxiques dont on ne sait que faire et qui vont nous polluer pendant des sicles), et enfin la rentabilit n'est pas assure car EDF n'a pas du tout prvu les cots de dmentiellement, alors mme que quasiment toutes les centrales franaises ont atteint leur dure de vie prvue, il y a dj fort longtemps et qu'elles sont aujourd'hui un peu comme des grabataires qui ne survivent que grce  des soins lourds et constants.




> Ce sont les gouvernements/grosses entreprises qui achtent les solutions d'EDF/Areva et eux ont d'autre source d'informations que la pub sur TF1... comme l'expertise du CEA pour la France par exemple


Tu as raison, la pub n'est pas destine  l'tat. Cet tat a fait le choix du nuclaire, et est aujourd'hui balader par le lobby du nuclaire, comme le CEA.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Ryu2000

EDF faisait beaucoup de pub  l'poque o elle avait le monopole de l'nergie lectrique.
Elle devait savoir qu'un jour le monopole lui serait retir...

J'ai entendu un truc  la radio ce matin (mais j'ai pas trouv la news qui va avec..., le mieux que j'ai c'est a : DE LA FORMATION DES INGNIEURS AU DMANTLEMENT DES CENTRALES, LA FRANCE EXPORTE SON SAVOIR-FAIRE NUCLAIRE), mais en gros, les Suisses se disent que comme tout les pays vont dmanteler des centrales nuclaires dans les annes  venir, il faut ds aujourd'hui former les gens pour se job (sinon, il va y avoir une pnurie, ils seront demand partout).

===
Le dmantlement des centrales nuclaires, un business en devenir
_La Suisse et la France ont annonc mardi qu'elles allaient collaborer dans le dmantlement des centrales nuclaires, de quoi positionner les acteurs helvtiques sur un march lucratif et porteur d'emploi._

----------


## fanmanga

Le meilleur moyen de produire l'energie c'est la fusion nuclaire moin de dechet radioactive et beaucoups de rendement.
Les paneaux solaire ou l'energie eolienne il n' y a pas beaucoups de rendement est ca coute cher et l'energie de fission genere trop de dechet radioactive.
Voici la derniere actualit de fusion nuclaire  un racteur de fusion qui sera construit en france.
https://www.futura-sciences.com/scie...es-iter-10020/

----------


## oooopppp

Daprs des potes qui travaillent en lien avec Iter, le projet est en cale et pas encore ralisable,
par contre avec le Thorium il n'y aurait aucun risque mais encore une fois on passe  cot de la solution intelligente,
on prfre le nuclaire militaire particulirement instable ....

----------


## RyzenOC

pour ceux que sa interesse vous pouvez visiter les centrales EDF dont les centrales nuclaires.
https://www.edf.fr/groupe-edf/produc...s/presentation


EPR de Flamanville : ce qu'il faut retenir
https://www.edf.fr/edf/accueil-magaz...l-faut-retenir

cela rpond a la question de certain : ce racteur sera mis en marche cette anne et pourra commencer  tre rentabiliser donc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> EPR de Flamanville : ce qu'il faut retenir
> 
> cela rpond a la question de certain : ce racteur sera mis en marche cette anne et pourra commencer  tre rentabiliser donc.


Ce qui n'est pas rassurant car la cuve prsente des dfauts et aurait du tre remplace.  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> Ce qui n'est pas rassurant car la cuve prsente des dfauts et aurait du tre remplace.


Oui mais c'est pas grave, c'est pas comme si c'tait un lment important ou que les consquence d'un accident serait dangereuses.
En plus si a avait t important ils en auraient parl dans leurs pubs "informatives". Donc je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi tu te fais du soucis.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui mais c'est pas grave, c'est pas comme si c'tait un lment important ou que les consquence d'un accident serait dangereuses.
> En plus si a avait t important ils en auraient parl dans leurs pubs "informatives". Donc je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi tu te fais du soucis.


Ha bon ! Tu me rassures...  :;):

----------


## myz-rix

a s'appelle de la dsinformations et je pense qu'il serait bien que cet article soit retir car en le maintenant en place Developpez.com cautionne son contenu... et c'est pas l'image que j'ai de Developpez.com.

merci

----------


## Ryu2000

> a s'appelle de la dsinformations


L'information c'est qu'une tude existe.
Est-ce que cette tude existe rellement => Oui. Donc ce n'est pas de la dsinformation. (Source)




> Mais, si leur intention est de protger lenvironnement, il semble alors quils se trompent de solutions lorsquils ont recours aux panneaux solaires ; cest ce que vient de conclure *une nouvelle tude dEnvironmental Progress (EP)*, une organisation qui lutte pour la promotion de lnergie propre.
> 
> EP a considr ici uniquement l'nergie solaire photovoltaque, c'est--dire l'nergie lectrique produite  partir du rayonnement solaire grce  des panneaux ou des centrales solaires photovoltaques. En se basant sur son tude, lorganisation atteste que les dchets toxiques des panneaux solaires uss reprsentent maintenant une menace environnementale globale. Son tude montre en effet que les panneaux solaires crent 300 fois plus de dchets toxiques que les centrales nuclaires, pour une mme quantit dnergie produite.  Si le solaire et le nuclaire produisent la mme quantit d'lectricit au cours des 25 prochaines annes que le nuclaire produit en 2016 et que les dchets sont empils sur les terrains de football, les dchets nuclaires atteindraient la hauteur de la tour de Pise (52 mtres), tandis que les dchets solaires atteindraient la hauteur de deux monts Everest (16 km) , ajoute EP.
> 
> Dans ltude, sont dfinis comme dchets toxiques les assemblages combustibles uss (pour les centrales nuclaires) et les panneaux solaires eux-mmes (pour le solaire) ; lesquels incluent des mtaux lourds et toxines similaires, comme dans les appareils lectroniques, tels que les ordinateurs et les smartphones. 
> 
> Pour ces calculs, EP a estim le nombre total de panneaux solaires oprationnels en 2016 et a suppos qu'ils seraient tous uss dans 25 ans  la dure de vie moyenne d'un panneau solaire. Lorganisation a ensuite estim la quantit d'assemblages combustibles uss des centrales nuclaires qui seraient gnrs sur une priode de 25 ans. En estimant galement la quantit dnergie produite dans les deux cas, EP a dduit la quantit de dchets par unit de mesure nergtique.


Le Chroniqueur Actualits qui a crit cet article ne donne pas son avis, si a se trouve il n'y croit pas du tout.
Les membres peuvent ne pas croire l'tude, tre pro panneau solaire et anti nuclaire.




> il serait bien


Il ne me semble pas que ce soit une bonne ide de critiquer le travail des chroniqueurs, des modrateurs, des ditorialistes (j'en sais rien, je ne sais pas comment a marche).
En tout cas personnellement je n'aimerais pas que des gens viennent chez moi pour me dire ce que je devrais faire.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'aimerais bien libre l'article, mais a m'embte de m'abonner au Figaro  ::(: 
Les nergies renouvelables mettent-elles vraiment moins de CO2 que le nuclaire ?



> Pourvu qu'on progresse sur les dchets et la sret, *le nuclaire est une nergie dcarbone, une nergie sre qui doit rester un pilier de notre mix nergtique*. Tout en rclamant un trs haut niveau d'nergies renouvelables, le prsident Emmanuel Macron a une nouvelle fois vant les mrites de l'atome la semaine dernire.


J'aime bien le projet de garder du nuclaire dans le mix.

----------


## BenoitM

> J'aimerais bien libre l'article, mais a m'embte de m'abonner au Figaro 
> Les nergies renouvelables mettent-elles vraiment moins de CO2 que le nuclaire ?
> 
> J'aime bien le projet de garder du nuclaire dans le mix.


Euh le problme du nuclaire c'est pas le CO  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est pas le CO


Ouais mais pour plein de gens le CO2 est le problme principal.
Il y a une *hirarchisation* des problmes, et le truc numro 1 depuis des annes c'est le CO2.
Partout, tout le temps, il n'y a que CO2, CO2, CO2, CO2, CO2.

Ce serait cool de parler d'autres problmes de temps en temps, mais non, il n'y en a que pour le CO2.
Chaque anne il y a une COP, tous les gouvernements du monde sont  fond. C'est possible que Biden fasse en sorte que les USA rejoigne l'accord de Paris.

La version du GIEC c'est un truc comme a :
 La production humaine de gaz  effet de serre est la cause principal du changement climatique donc toutes les formes de vie sur terre vont disparaitre rapidement  cause du CO2. 

Dans certains scnarios du GIEC il est question d'augmenter la part du nuclaire dans le mix.
Le Giec prconise-t-il le nuclaire dans son dernier rapport ?



> Et le nuclaire ? *Sa part augmente dans la plupart des scnarios* mais diminue dans certains.
> (...)
> Les scnarios qui envisagent une baisse du nuclaire et un objectif de 1,5C de rchauffement sont ceux qui prennent *des hypothses dites dinnovation les plus leves*. Cest--dire quils envisagent un taux dacceptation des nergies renouvelables plus important quaujourdhui et des amliorations des systmes de production plus rapides, explique Roland Sfrian, chercheur au centre national de recherches mtorologiques, et auteur du chapitre 2.


Aujourd'hui il n'existe pas d'alternative au nuclaire.
Il faut encore 4, 5 rvolutions technologique majeures pour commencer  envisager de diminuer le nuclaire.

Si on avait que du solaire et de l'olien, on aurait pas souvent du courant

----------

